# Toblerone in Aachen (Anspruchsvoll)



## lenzen bikes (8. September 2005)

Hier die Streckenbeschreibung zur Aachener Toblerone!
!!!Sie ist an manchen Stellen anspruchsvoll!!!
Aber sie macht überhaupt keinen Spaß wenn man zu langsam unterwegs ist 
35-45 km/h sind ok...
Wenn du den Eberburgweg reinfährst, den Berg hochfährst und oben auf der Kuppe rechts einbiegst (NICHT ZU SIEBEN WEGE REIN, SONDERN DIE EINFAHRT DAVOR). Wenn du diese Einfahrt durchfährst kommst du einem Haus. Dort führt ein Weg herrunter in den Wald. Du befindest dich nun parallel zum Buschtunnel (Bahnstrecke). Diesen Weg fährst du bis zum Ende durch. Du wirst schon Reifenspuren (...) erkennen. Am Ende dieses Weges geht es rechts hoch. Danach müsst du wieder links fahren. Diesen Weg fährst du solange durch, bis du an eine steiler Abfahrt kommst (Dies ist kein Weg/Querfeldein) Unten, wo die Pflanzen sind siehst du schon einen kleien Trampelpfad. Wenn du soweit bist erkennst du wieder das kleine Grillhäuschen, wo du vorher vorbei gefahren bist. Dort fährst du einfach ohne das Haus zu beachten rechts hoch. Nun folgst du NUR noch dem Weg und du wirst eine wunderschöne Strecke fahren. Diese Strecke nennt sich Toblerrone! Sonntag bin ich auch da! Viel Spaß Mfg Lenzen Bikes


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (8. September 2005)

> 35-45 km/h sind ok...



Hört sich ja eher nach ner Rennrad-Strecke an...

Möchte mal jemanden sehen, der auf ner MTB- / Wald-Strecke diesen Durchschnitt schafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gast (8. September 2005)

Danke nochmal


----------



## hama687 (8. September 2005)

hmm hört sich schwer nach rennrad an


----------



## PacMan (9. September 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich ja eher nach ner Rennrad-Strecke an...



Naja, 'ne Rennrad-Strecke ist es nun wirklich nicht! Und 35-40km/h sind doch wohl kein Problem auf einem Trail der bergab geht, oder?

Kann jedenfalls zustimmen, dass die Toblerone wirklich sehr nett ist! Ist sowohl was für Downhiller, die dort einfach schön runter rasen können, als auch für Cross-Country Fahrer mit leichten Downhill-Ambitionen geeignet.


----------



## lenzen bikes (11. September 2005)

Man fährt die Toblerone auch nicht mit einem Durchschnitt von 35-45 km/h, sondern es gibt manche Passagen, die so schnell sind. Es gibt auch langsame Streckenabschnitte!  Lenzen Bikes


----------



## Rockcity Roller (11. September 2005)

wollt schon sagen! den typen der da 35-45 kmh durchschnitt fährt will ich mal sehen. soviel krieg ich nicht mit dem downhiller hin. aber wie gesagt, spitzengeschwindigkeit. kann mich aber nur anschliessen, toblerone ist sehr schön! nette wurzelteppiche, die natürlich gebügelt werden, sprung ausm bombenloch, 2 geile steilhänge, und das ende macht am meisten bock (steilhang, kuppe die geschluckt werden sollte, damit man im finale richtig schön über den kicker schanzen kann). was fehlt, sind 1-2 drops. wir hatten letztens überlegt, ob man den letzten steilhang mit viel speed und alternativer anfahrt als roadgap über den weg nutzen könnte. wären dann aber schon locker 5 meter weite und ca. 3-4 meter höhenunterschied zu überwinden. und ich möcht da nich so gerne ins flat ballern...


----------



## Felix0815 (19. September 2005)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:
			
		

> und ich möcht da nich so gerne ins flat ballern...



...vorallem nicht mit den umlackierten China Schrotträdern vom Lenzen   

der Toblerone geht nach dem Anstieg noch rechts herum ein bisschen weiter, ein Dröppchen noch und n bissel Trail, der aber z.Z. in der Tunnelbaustelle endet.


----------



## lenzen bikes (25. September 2005)

Felix0815 schrieb:
			
		

> ...vorallem nicht mit den umlackierten China Schrotträdern vom Lenzen
> 
> der Toblerone geht nach dem Anstieg noch rechts herum ein bisschen weiter, ein Dröppchen noch und n bissel Trail, der aber z.Z. in der Tunnelbaustelle endet.



hab kein lenzen mtb


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit,

hier findet ihr übrigens eine gute Beschreibung der aixtream-riders von der Toblerone. Kann Pacman's Aussage nur bestätigen. Selbst wenn man gar nicht springt; den Bombenkrater kann man auch langsamer durchfahren oder rechts liegen lassen und muß bestenfalls an einem Baumstamm kurz absteigen. Für die beiden Steilhänge braucht man allerdings selbst als CC-ler mit "leichten Downhill-Ambitionen" ein bisschen Mut... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2005)

War gestern wieder mit Boris dort. Für einigermassen brauchbare Bilder musste er 3x und ich 2x den Steilhang runter...
Boris: (sieht nicht so steil aus, dafür sieht man die Wurzeln)






Ich: (hier kommt's steiler rüber)





In Wirklichkeit ist es wie immer ncoh etwas krasser...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demoniac (22. Oktober 2006)

War heute nach kurzer Sucherei mit nem Kumpel auch dort und ich muss sagen teilweise is die Toblerone also die Abschnitte für CC`ler geil. Aber die typischen DH Parts sind nichts für mein sch*** Bike. Hab z.Z. nur keine Kohle, hab aber dort einen sehr netten DH`ler kennen gelernt ich meine sein Name war Roman. Mit dem sind wir dann noch über kleine Trials an der Karlshöhe geheißt.


----------



## rpo35 (22. Oktober 2006)

klick...


----------



## Demoniac (23. Oktober 2006)

Mit euren Bikes wäre ich das vielleicht auch schon gefahren, aber guck mal was ich zur Zeit fahre. Naja andere Reifen und Bremsen bringen da auch nicht so viel


----------



## Mark740 (5. März 2007)

Also den ersten Steilhang bin ich gestern auch mal gefahren. Ich musste mir das Ding erstmal in 5-minütiger Meditation zu Gemüte führen.  Aber dann ging's.

Den zweiten Steilhang vor dem Kicker hab ich aber erstmal weggelassen. War mir zu schlammig unten.


----------



## Demoniac (5. März 2007)

Hats denn Fun gemacht? Ich denk mal schon.


----------



## Mark740 (5. März 2007)

Oh ja, also der Trail gehört definitiv zu den Top 3 im Aachener Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demoniac (9. März 2007)

Welche kennst du denn noch so?


----------



## Mark740 (9. März 2007)

Bahntrail ist ziemlich nett. Sonst gibts noch so diverse, die irgendwie keine Namen haben und die ich auch auf ner Karte nie finden würde.


----------



## Max.Schumann (10. März 2007)

der bahntrail heißt vermutlich meist schmugglerpfad...westlich der lütticherstr. richtung moresnet ganz hinten in der ecke .. 

und es stimmt, gibt schon viele feine trails, die man aber am besten selbst erkundet bzw. erkundet bekommt ... wegbeschreibung ist nicht so einfach.
vom fahrtechnischen anspruch kommt jedoch keiner wirklich an die toblerone ran ... (hoffentlich ist sie auch oben wieder frei)

viele grüße!

rockt die trails am wochenende 

mÄxxxx


----------



## crazy-spy (10. März 2007)

Moin,

von einem ersten Test meiner neuen Pacelog habe ich mal ein kurzes Testvideo online gestellt, Location ist besagte Toblerone. Hatten da noch Probleme mit der Steckerverbindung (mittlerweile aber gelöst) und mit der Halterung, die insich so vibrierte, dass einem echt ein wenig schwindelig wird...  Gibt demnächst mal was mehr, bei einem zweiten Test.... also nich zuviel erwarten 

Fahrer ist hier der 'nosh'
http://www.aixtream-riders.de/video/Pacelog_Test.wmv

VlG
Basti


----------



## Mark740 (10. März 2007)

Vor dem Bombenloch lag letztes Wochenende noch ein großer Baum quer über den Weg. Muss man halt drübertragen.

Außerdem habe ich ständig recht laute Knarzgeräusche aus dem Wald gehört. Ich glaub, da fällt noch der ein oder andere Baum um. Also Kopf einziehen.


----------



## Demoniac (10. März 2007)

Der schmugglerpfad ist mir ein Begriff, bin den glaub ich auch schon mal gefahren. 
@Basti super das du das Video hier rein gestellt hast.


----------



## Max.Schumann (10. März 2007)

crazy-spy schrieb:


> hehe. sieht doch schon sehr fein aus ...
> 
> nur hatte ich probleme, den letzten längeren teil wiederzuerkennen, der ist nämlich irgendwie spiegelverkehrt .. wie kommt das denn?
> 
> ...


----------



## Demoniac (11. März 2007)

Ich glaub ich muss demnächst auch nochmal bis da fahren


----------



## pillehille (10. April 2007)

hi,
könnte einer von euch mal zufällig im Spot & Touren Guide hier auf der Seite den Startpunkt markieren, damit man ungefähr weis wo der liegt? 
Wäre echt ne gute Erleicheterung beim Auffinden des Trails.
Danke schonmal
Philipp


----------



## Felix0815 (10. April 2007)

pillehille schrieb:


> hi,
> könnte einer von euch mal zufällig im Spot & Touren Guide hier auf der Seite den Startpunkt markieren, damit man ungefähr weis wo der liegt?
> Wäre echt ne gute Erleicheterung beim Auffinden des Trails.
> Danke schonmal
> Philipp




Hallo, ich bin der Förster und würde auch gerne wissen wo der Trail ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (11. April 2007)

also ich war eben da...
haben uns totgesucht nach dem Einstieg, naja auf jeden fall kam uns der trail etwas kurz vor, ka ob wir eine zu früh eingestiegen sind, wir sind den Trail einfach hochgegangen bis es nicht mehr weiter ging weil wir mit der Beschreibung so unsere Probleme hatten...
Wie lange sollte die Toblerone denn mit dem Stück am Buschtunnel, welches an der Baustelle endet, sein?

Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit Förster!!!
als ob der den Weg noch nicht kennen würde...

danke schonmal Philipp


----------



## Landy (26. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,
trage keine grünen Klamotten und mein Name ist auch nicht Förster, aber ich bin halt ständig auf der Suche nach neuen Trails in meiner Umgebung. Kann es ja verstehen, daß man die guten Trails nicht gerne preisgibt. Wäre also an einem guiding interessiert. Sonntag wäre für mich der beste Tag, wenn sich dann jemand finden würde? Fahre mit nem dicken Freerider, also habt erbarmen und hetzt mich nicht durch den Wald!

Greetz
Lars


----------



## Rockrider (13. Juli 2007)

gerade im netz gefunden! 

http://broadbandsports.com/node/9151

wird zeit das ich die Strecke mal finde...


----------



## Kajott (23. August 2007)

einen schönen guten tag zusammen!
tja wo soll ich anfangen, hmm sagen wir ich hab vor kurzer zeit meine leidenschaft zum biken wiederentdeckt und bin nun auf der suche nach einem anständigen rad! komme aus aachen und hätte schon gerne was womit ich die toblerone strecke bezwingen könnte, wenn ich es denn wollte! die frage ist nur, was braucht man dazu? kann mir vielleicht jemand einen tip geben, was das rad auf jeden fall mit sich bringen müsste um dort anständig fahren zu können?

dankeschön schonmal im voraus!


----------



## TvS (23. August 2007)

Hi!

1. Gute Bremsen
2. Gute Reifen

Nur für das Wurzelstück hinter dem Bombenloch könnte man ein bisschen Federweg gebrauchen, sonst wirds halt rappelig. Aber schweres Gerät hilft einem auf dem Trail nicht wirklich.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Kajott (24. August 2007)

hallo nochmal und schonmal danke für die antwort!

hätte da aber noch ein zwei fragen!

N° 1: im prinzip würde doch ein gutes hardtail mit guten bremsen und reifen und ner vernünftigen gabel schon reichen oder? im fahrradshop meines vertrauens hat man mir erzählt, dass die jungens die da am schnellsten runter kommen hardtail fahren würden! is da was dran?

N° 2: ein freund von mir hat mir sein magura testbike zu nem fairen preis angeboten. vielleicht kennst der ein oder andere das bike ja zufällig, nur haben mir bereits mehrere stimmen davon abgeraten, da sie meinten der federweg hinten würde nicht ausreichen und nach 5-10 mal fahren wäre das ding im sack!

die frage der fragen nun, hardtail oder doch mehr geld ausgeben und ein fully besorgen? hmm lösung bitte???


----------



## RedFlash (24. August 2007)

servus,
überall wo es runter geht, musst du auch irgendwann und irgendwie wieder hoch kommen. ist eben die frage, ob du das mit einem 16kg schweren enduro freerider oder einem 11kg leichten hardtail machen möchtest. du wirst ja auch mit sicherheit nicht immer nur diese eine strecke fahren, sondern auch mal etwas anderes ausprobieren wollen, d.h. du brauchst ein bike mit dem du flexibel bist. das magura bike kenne ich jetzt leider nicht. schreib' am besten mal was zur ausstattung oder poste einen hersteller link. im prinzip wirst du auf einer strecke wie der toblerone mit einem fs enduro freerider schneller und auch sicherer unterwegs sein als mit einem hardtail. aber eben nur auf solchen strecken. die gegend bietet aber noch einiges mehr an trails, wo du dann auch mal uphill musst. 
gruß, flash.


----------



## Kajott (24. August 2007)

da bin ich wieder! sorry aber was besseres find ich auf die schnell nicht! auf der magura seite steht nüüs! soweit ich weiß ist die gabel anders, auch ne rockshox allerdings mit 130mm fw, hinterer dämpfer auch 130mm, und der struncks am lenker natürlich nicht! das problem is, das ich was kompromissbereites suche um auch mal ein tourchen mit der freundin zu machen! man munkelt aber das 130mm nicht genug sind für sowas wie die toblerone, da der hintere dämpfer durchschlagen würde, stimmt das? 

danke, gruß kajott

http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/moun.../cat_51_5109_5930_adresult_12844602.html#PICS


----------



## Blackwater Park (24. August 2007)

das bike sieht ganz in ordnung aus. dass der dämpfer am toblerone durchschlägt kann dir höchstens an dem neuen roadgap oben passieren, is auch ne frage des luftdrucks. ich würd ne kaufentscheidung aber sowieso nicht an einer einzelnen passage festmachen wenn du grade erst wieder anfängst, hauptsache erstmal ein solides allround bike und 1-2 jahre damit fahren, dann kannste einschätzen was dir wichtig ist. viele haben z.b. auch ein leichtes race-bike und was dickes fürs grobe je nach bedarf halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kajott (24. August 2007)

stimmt eigentlich! das an einer passage festzumachen is was übertrieben nur gibt man ja nicht alle tage soviel kohle fürn bike aus, da tu ich mich halt was schwer! aber ein solides allround ding is es auf jeden fall und nebenbei auch noch tourenfreundlich! denke das angebot werde ich mal wahrnehmen und sehen wie es läuft und wo meine vorlieben und grenzen liegen! noch ne letzte frage und zwar find ich die farbe ehrlich gesagt ziemlich hässlich! normal lackieren oder muss das pulverbeschichtet werden?


----------



## n00ty (29. August 2007)

Ist irgendwer morgen auffer Toblerone unterwegs?? Würd dann mal spontan vorbei schaun...
Gruß Henry


----------



## Rockcity Roller (12. September 2007)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> dass der dämpfer am toblerone durchschlägt kann dir höchstens an dem neuen roadgap oben passieren



ganz und gar nicht! wenn du das roadgap vernünftig bis in den hang springst, hast du ne recht weiche saubere landung. da wirds für den hinterbau härter, wenn du von den steilabfahrten wieder ins horizontale kommst (bei genug geschwindigkeit)


----------



## n00ty (20. September 2007)

Fahr halt mitem Hardtail....da haste das Problem erst gar nicht  
Aber selbst mitem Fully ist mir der Dämpfer bisher an noch keiner Stelle durchgeschlagen.


----------



## Holger78 (6. November 2007)

Wer hat sich eigentlich damals fürs Guiding gemeldet? Ich find den Einstieg nämlich ebenfalls nicht....
Andernfalls: kann nicht jemand irgendwelche Orientierungspunkte angeben - denke eher nicht, daß sich einer vom Forstamt auf diese Seite verirrt


----------



## n00ty (6. November 2007)

Kann dich gern guiden  Wann haste denn Zeit bzw wollteste fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (7. November 2007)

klasse!!
bin nur am we in aachen - hab noch n 'date' für stolberg diese woche; weiß noch nicht ob sa oder so. bis wann müßt ich mich entscheiden?!


----------



## n00ty (7. November 2007)

ich würd sagen samstag vormittag wär jut...sonntag hab ich keine zeit bzw werd keine motivation zum biken haben 
gruß Henry


----------



## Holger78 (8. November 2007)

kann ich irgendwie verstehen... 
samstag vormittag nicht zu früh käm mir entgegen.
wo und wann genau?


----------



## n00ty (8. November 2007)

samstag gegen 11.30 am Waldstadion Eingang. Passt das?


----------



## Holger78 (8. November 2007)

ja, das is prima.
bis samstag dann!


----------



## n00ty (9. November 2007)

Du ich muss leider absagen, lieg seit gestern Nachmittag mit üblen Halsschmerzen etc im Bett...damit kann nich net biken gehn...
Gruß Henry

PS: Du hast ne PN..


----------



## Holger78 (9. November 2007)

Hey Henry,

dann wünsch ich erst ma gute Besserung!!  
Hab die Info bekommen, besten Dank!!!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Philip K. (10. November 2007)

Moin Moin!

Ich wohne erst seit kurzem in Aachen, und habe in diesem Thread endlich mal eine Strecke gefundne die geil aussieht.
Also im Grunde genommen sind wir zu Zweit.

Wenn das Wetter morgen in Ordnung ist würden wir mal an der Toblerone vorbeischauen, wissen aber nicht genau wo es ist.
Hat jemand Zeit und Bock mit uns dahin zufahren?

Gruß

Philip


----------



## Wheeler9990 (11. November 2007)

Wenns nicht wegen zu ätzendem Wetter ausfällt dann kommt um 12:00 Uhr zur Waldschenke, wir drehen ein Ründchen und können gerne an der Toblerone vorbei.


----------



## Philip K. (11. November 2007)

Tach,

ein ründchen? also wir sind ganz und garnicht touren fahrer  schieben bergauf auch meißtens ^^

also wir wollten nur zur toblerone. und wo ist die "waldschenke" ?  wie gesagt, neu in aachen ...
aber wenn du eine wirklich "runde" drehen willst, kannst uns ja bei der toblerone absetzen, das wäre super nett.

gruß
philip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (11. November 2007)

Waldschenke ist ein Restaurant auf der Lütticher Str. 
Von da aus können wir direkt zur Tolerone und euch da absetzen. Ich hab aber noch keine Rückmeldung von meinen Mitstreitern, ob wir dem Sauwetter wirklich fahren, ich meld mich kurzfristig noch mal.


----------



## Philip K. (11. November 2007)

alles klar!


----------



## Philip K. (11. November 2007)

Moin! unser weg ist ein bissl weiter ^^ also wir fahren da jetzt gleich hin.
wir werden ja sehen ob ihr da seid oder nicht 

gruß

philip


----------



## Wheeler9990 (11. November 2007)

Wir sind um 13:00 Uhr an der Waldschenke!


----------



## Philip K. (11. November 2007)

tach!

wir waren schon um 12 da, weil wir halt schon losgefahren waren.
haben es aber auch so gefunden. war ein bissl schlammig, gerade erstmal räder sauber gemacht 

trotzdem danke und ich hoffe ihr hattet ne schöne Tour,

gruß

philip


----------



## Holger78 (13. November 2007)

Am Samstag zum ersten Mal die komplette Toblerone abgefahren. 
Laut Wheeler9990 gibt es hier im Umkreis tatsächlich Personen, die den Trail inklusive Roadgaps in Einem durchfahren(-springen)... (wer zum Teufel springt aus drei Meter Höhe über die Straße in den Hang hinein??????!!!!! - gebt mir BITTE Bescheid; das will ich mit eigenen Augen sehen!!!).

Ich kam Samstag zur Erkenntnis, daß ich überhaupt nicht fahrradfahren kann    
Ma' schaun ob ich mit viel Übung nächstes Jahr im Sommer so weit bin dort alles mitzunehmen was die Stecke an Schwierigkeiten zu bieten hat (bis auf den Sprung vom 'drei-meter-brett')


----------



## mylo (14. November 2007)

Hi
ich bin 13 Jahre alt fahre an toblerone fast alles und hab noch keinen zum mitfahren ( außer n paar kumpels die aber nicht mit der zeit haushalten können).Deswegen stelle ich hiermit die frage an alle forumsmitglieder ob jemand zeit und lust hätte mit mir zu fahren.
es gibt nur eine bedingung:
ich muss irgendeine versicherung haben dass derjenige in meiner altersklasse ist oder ich muss ihn (oder sie) kennen
danke

mylo


----------



## mcmarki (14. November 2007)

Dann darfst Du nie mit HolyBen fahren


----------



## mylo (15. November 2007)

Warum wie alt is holyben denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (15. November 2007)

Grob geschätzt 30 Jahre älter  
Wäre ein echtes 'Generationen-Treffen'


----------



## mylo (17. November 2007)

tja 
und holy ben fährt toblerone
aber zu alt wenn du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## Holger78 (17. November 2007)

War nur n gag - HolyBen fährt nich die Toblerone.
Bin ich mir ziemlich sicher


----------



## HolyBen (17. November 2007)

Da kannst Du ganz sicher sein Holger.


----------



## Holger78 (17. November 2007)

ich wußte es...


----------



## Trailhunter72 (22. November 2007)

Nun habt ihr mich ja alle richtig heiß auf diese Strecke gemacht  
Leider kenne ich mich in der Gegend überhaupt nicht aus.

Würde sich einer von den ortskundigen Bikern erbarmen und mir mal ne gute Wegbeschreibung zum Einstieg in die Toblerone zu kommen lassen.
Vielleicht auch ein Bild mit ner Karte oder ne Ovl. bzw. pth. - Datei für MagicMaps?

Damit die Befürchtungen, der Förster würde mitlesen, nicht aufkommen, könnt ihr mir ja auch ne PM schicken.
Wobei ich eh nicht glaube, dass sich Förster ins MTB Forum einloggen, um so herauszufinden, wo in ihrem Gebiet irgendwelche Wege von Bikern benutzt werden.
Die haben garantiert besseres zu tun  

Ich sage schon mal herzlichen Dank für eure Wegbeschreibungen und sonstige Infos.

Gruß, Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (23. November 2007)

@trailhunter72
Hoffe die Beschreibung reicht Dir - falls nicht einfach nochmal melden


----------



## Trailhunter72 (23. November 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> @trailhunter72
> Hoffe die Beschreibung reicht Dir - falls nicht einfach nochmal melden



Hallo Holger,

danke, super Service von dir  

Ich schau mal auf ner Karte nach. Ansonsten melde ich mich noch mal bei dir.

Gruß, Volker


----------



## torbenrider (11. Dezember 2007)

sucht mal im Forum nach Filthy Trails ich poste mal Bilder is in Maasmechelen und is einfach der hammer


----------



## entspannt (23. Januar 2008)

Ich war am Sonntag das erste mal dort habe es zufällig gefunden. Da standen ein paar DHler im Wald. Die Strecke ist sehr schön aufgearbeitet mit den Kurven und den Sprüngen nice.Ich habe eben was von über den Waldweg springen gehört.......bzw gelesen. Jeder der an dem Tag da war ist da runter gefahren aber nicht gesprungen. ALso glaube ich das es erstmal ein Gerücht ist das da gesprungen wird. Aber möglich ist alles. Leider ist die strecke in moment sehr Matschig und wenn ich ehrlich sein soll..... ich habe ein paar sprünge ausgelassen. War ja auch das erste mal dort und naja bei den steilhängen habe ich auch erstmal meditiert bis ich da runter bin. Über den letzten meditier ich immer noch.........lol neeee ich werde mal sehn ob ich ihn heut fahr.


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (23. Januar 2008)

kein gerücht


----------



## rpo35 (23. Januar 2008)

Das ist definitiv nicht die Toblerone  
Die Steilhänge kann man sogar mit 'nem HT fahren, ohne vorher meditieren zu müssen...ganz entspannt  

Ralph


----------



## entspannt (24. Januar 2008)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> kein gerücht







Ja Nice 

JA doch rpo35 mir war das sehr matschig und bin gerade erst wieder nach einer langen Pause (5Jahre) wieder aufm Rad. Momentan würde ich meine Ausdauer und Körperspannung mit den Worten ein nasser Sack umschreiben.


----------



## entspannt (31. Januar 2008)

Also heut wars soweit und die Steilhänge bin ich auch gefahren. Allerdings muß ich nun sagen das die garnicht steil sind. lol


----------



## Mudman (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

verfolge den Thread scho seit längerem und hab auch Bock bekommen mal da runter zu heizen. Wo in Aachen finde ich den den Toblerone?
weiß eigentlich jemand wie der trail zu diesem namen gekommen ist?

Schonmal danke !


----------



## Trailhunter72 (5. Februar 2008)

Mudman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> verfolge den Thread scho seit lÃ¤ngerem und hab auch Bock bekommen mal da runter zu heizen. Wo in Aachen finde ich den den Toblerone?
> 
> Schonmal danke !



Mensch Heiko â sei doch nicht so ungeduldig  

Ich weiÃ doch wo der Toblerone ist und habe ne Wegbeschreibung auch fÃ¼r GPS !!!  
Das zu finden ist nun einfach. 

So bald ich wieder 100% fit bin und das Wetter etwas besser ist, sind wir dort.  

Alles weitere per E-mail.

GruÃ, Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub' ich bastel demnächst mal ein paar Wegweiser


----------



## Holger78 (6. Februar 2008)

Mudman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> verfolge den Thread scho seit längerem und hab auch Bock bekommen mal da runter zu heizen. Wo in Aachen finde ich den den Toblerone?
> weiß eigentlich jemand wie der trail zu diesem namen gekommen ist?
> ...



Denke die Toblerone wird so genannt, weil sie, was das Streckenprofil betrifft, große Ähnlichkeit mit der uns bekannten Schokolade aufweist  
Die Beschilderung spar ich mir ma - fährst ja demnächst mit dem Kollegen dorthin


----------



## nosh (6. Februar 2008)

die mittlere steilabfahrt ist namens gebend


----------



## Jaspero (7. Februar 2008)

The toblerone trail rocks. But it has to be dry ground.

Are there any other tracks like that in the Area? ive also ridden the railroad track.

I've heard about the old toblerone trail??


----------



## Holger78 (10. Februar 2008)

Jaspero schrieb:


> The toblerone trail rocks. But it has to be dry ground.
> 
> Are there any other tracks like that in the Area? ive also ridden the railroad track.
> 
> I've heard about the old toblerone trail??



Haven't heard about another one which is worth it....
Never heard about the old toblerone trail  

Gruß
Holger


----------



## dannyb (18. März 2008)

Hallo,

tja Bilder und Schilderungen machen echt neugierig - vielleicht ist jemand so nett und beschreibt mal wie man hinkommt. Komme aus Raeren/Belgien - würde mich freuen!

Schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## dannyb (18. März 2008)

Danke, das ging ja schnell!

Werde mich da mal rumtreiben und gucken, ob ich mich trau  - vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal...


----------



## Holger78 (18. März 2008)

häng wegen nem aufsatz seit zwei tagen sowieso nur am rechner - bin über jede ablenkung dankbar - daher meine flottheit  
klar traust de dich


----------



## dannyb (18. März 2008)

kann ich nachvollziehen  die wahl zwischen aufsatz schreiben und touren planen fällt nicht schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dannyb (19. März 2008)

Guten Morgen,

eine Frage hab' ich noch, weil ich trotz Lesens des ganzen Themas darauf keine schlüssige Antwort gefunden hab. Oder ich habs übersehen. Naja.

Ist die Toblerone eigentlich ein Rundkurs? Also komme ich wieder da aus wo ich angefangen habe? Und wenn nicht, wo endet die Tour? Sorry, ich bin nicht ortskundig in der Gegend und muss mir dann halt eine schöne Strecke für den Heimweg planen.

Wünsche euch einen schönen Tag!

Gruss,
Danny


----------



## Holger78 (19. März 2008)

Ein Downhill-Rundkurs wäre absolut mein Traum  
Scherz beiseite - die Strecke is vielleicht 500m lang; Endpunkt irgendwo im Wald (alles in der Nähe der Straße)

Gruß
Holger


----------



## dannyb (19. März 2008)

Ach so ja, Downhill... da hätt' ich auch drauf kommen können 

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Holger78 (21. März 2008)

wegbeschreibung auf Bitte der Trackbauer gelöscht


----------



## race-face08 (21. März 2008)

Hey Lenzen! bin Umgezogen vom Ruhrpott nach Aachen  aber kenne mich noch nicht aus! komme vom Adalbertsteinweg! könntest du mir eine genauere Wegbeschreibung geben! wie ich zu dieser Stelle komm?! vieleich können wir uns auch mal treffen und gemeinsam biken! wäre doch gut oder! melde dich und schreib mir ! race-face08


----------



## race-face08 (21. März 2008)

AAAh suche! bker aus Aachen die sich auskennen bin neu in der Stadt!warte auf besseres wetter! hab schon Hummeln im Ar...! vieleich ist da ja wer dem es änlich geht und der bock auf Teffen und biken hat!1 wäre toll schreibt mir einfach! Gruss Race-face08


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (23. März 2008)

mannomann, schon wieder mein video gepostet. so doll ists doch nun wirklich nicht 

naja ist nicht die toblerone, aber auf der toblerone gibts ja jetzt n kleines echtes roadgap...das da unten aufm video is ja nur n kicker über die strasse.

und ne neue strecke is in arbeit, nicht weit von der toblerone entfernt...


----------



## Holger78 (23. März 2008)

Gibts eigentlich auch nen Chickenway am Gap? 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Rockcity Roller (23. März 2008)

meinst du jetzt das toblerone gap oder den kicker aufm video? am toblerone gap eher nicht, das zu umfahren is voll kacke und direkt daneben runter is glaub ich ganz schön steil, könnte man sich gut maulen. hab ich aber noch nich probiert, das gap is eh witziger  

an dem video-kicker kann man einfach vorbeifahren.

gruß rainer


----------



## Holger78 (23. März 2008)

ich mein doch nen Chickenway am neuen Gap 

hab mir das Schoko-Gap bis zu den Sommerferien vorgenommen - mal schaun ob ich bis dahin soweit bin...


----------



## Jaspero (23. März 2008)

ich bin morge dar kuchen ob es nicht zo nass ist


----------



## PacMan (23. März 2008)

Jaspero schrieb:


> ich bin morge dar kuchen ob es nicht zo nass ist


Kuchen?  Wo gibt's Kuchen? Ich dachte, Toblerone wär' Schokolade..


----------



## race-face08 (24. März 2008)

Hey vielen Dank echt super nett von Dir! mir auf den Trail zu verhelfen! Gruß Andreas!


----------



## Jaspero (26. März 2008)

I meant looking, my german is not good !


----------



## race-face08 (27. März 2008)

hey bei der Beschreibung läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen! ich werde die Toblerrone die nächsten Tage mal Rocken! danke für die guten Themen! Race-Face08!


----------



## PhilTheThrill (9. April 2008)

Hi,
ich brauch unbedingt mal ne Wegbeschreibung zur Toblerone. Hab mir jetzt schon seit 2006 ein Bike zusammen gebaut und noch nicht oft genug fahren können. Ich war schon ein paar mal am RWTH-Spot, aber das ist nicht so mein Ding.

@bene: was wird denn in der Nähe der Toblerone neues gebaut? und Wo?

Gruß
Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_P_M (24. April 2008)

Sorry, bitte klärt Wegbeschreibungen zu mehr oder weniger geheimen Spots bitte per PM, warum sollte bekannt sein  Editiert auf Wunsch eines Locals. Dankeschön, freesoul


----------



## Trailhunter72 (26. April 2008)

M_P_M schrieb:


> Sorry, bitte klärt Wegbeschreibungen zu mehr oder weniger geheimen Spots bitte per PM, warum sollte bekannt sein  Editiert auf Wunsch eines Locals. Dankeschön, freesoul


----------



## kulak (26. April 2008)

wie ich diese geheimniskrämerei belustigend finde!gerade die toblerone liegt jawohl alles andere als geheim und selbst mit der spartanischen beschreibung am anfang des threads findet man die.also warum macht ihr es leuten schwerer das ding zu finden und löscht bilder?


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2008)

Du schreibst doch selbst dass es ohne die Bilder geht. Wo ist das Problem? Bin mal gespannt, wie lange das Gebuddel noch geduldet wird.


----------



## kulak (26. April 2008)

warum stellt man nicht am anfang des threads eine bessere beschreibung und bilder rein, dann muss hier auch niemand mehr fragen.
glaubt hier wirklich irgendeiner, dass jemand der etwas gegen solche dinge hat, nicht weiß wo die liegt?allein durch das road gap ist die doch auffällig


----------



## rpo35 (27. April 2008)

Eine Wegbeschreibung wurde hier im Forum schon x mal gepostet. Man muss nur mal das Hirn einschalten und sich etwas bemühen.


----------



## kulak (27. April 2008)

ja da hast du recht!hab noch mal darüber nachgedacht.hab die toblerone auch mit der ersten wegbeschreibung gefunden und selbst wenn sie nicht soooo geheim liegt muss man das risiko nicht unnötig erhöhen!

außerdem gibt es mit pn ja noch ne möglichkeit die locals zu fragen.
muss wohl gestern abend nicht ganz auf der höhe gewesen sein
diskussion also hiermit beigelegt!!!


----------



## M_P_M (27. April 2008)

Der sogenannte "Local" hätte mich auch in einem einfachen Post bitten können, die Bilder wieder rauszunehmen. Aber der Weg über die Administration war wahrscheinlich leichter.

Ich wollte PhilTheThrill nur helfen und entschuldige mich, wenn ich damit gegen einen mir nicht bekannten MB-Kodex verstoßen haben sollte, ich wollte hier niemanden auf den Schlips treten.

Greets

M_P_M
(NICHT in der Szene)


----------



## rpo35 (27. April 2008)

M_P_M: Hier gehts um keinen Kodex sondern lediglich um ein bisschen Vernunft und Zurückhaltung.
Alles in Butter 

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaspero (30. April 2008)

I have many pictures of the trail, but i cannot post them here ?


----------



## Holger78 (4. Mai 2008)

I would suggest to post only those photos which show parts of the spot  that are not recognizable? (for example NOT the road-gap).... Perhaps one of the spot-builders gives his opinion in this threat. 

In jedem Fall vielen vielen Dank für die neuen Kicker (und an denjenigen der den Teil ganz oben wieder freigelegt hat)!! 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (6. Mai 2008)

Hey Leute,
keiner Interesse mal n Statement bezüglich der Fotos abzugeben? Auf die Gefahr hin, daß es eine Wiederholung werden wird; schreibt doch mal was konstruktives dazu... 
Heut nochmal die Strecke runtergerockt - hab auch jemanden getroffen, der um einiges schneller da runterfetzt als ich (is auch nich allzu schwer ); leider Gottes hatte er dann nen heftigen Sturz hinter dem Gap  - glaube aber er hat keine schweren Verletzungen erlitten (hoffe ich zumindest sehr). 
Unabhängig davon: muss sagen mit der Zeit kommt bei mir langsam richtig der Spaß auf bei der Strecke - schon n verdammt geiler Trampelpfad   .
So jetzt genug der Komplimente an die Trailbauer - 
bis demnächst im Wald!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Jaspero (6. Mai 2008)

I was there Sunday, its a super nice trail! 

Props to the builders!

( maybe some North shore someweren )


----------



## M_P_M (7. Mai 2008)

Jo, wirklich nette Strecke zur Zeit.

Besonders der Sprung ganz am Ende ist gut gebaut. Da kann man ohne viel Ahnung drüberhopsen.

Habe heute noch nen ganz netten Trail entdeckt, startet oben am Osterweg, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe. Mit nem kleinen Sprung am Anfang und dann nem Anlieger ... hatte mein GPS leider nicht dabei.

PS: Achja, bei der Toblerone bin ich unten weitergefahren und bei der Baustelle vom dem Eisenbahntunnel vorbeigekommen, schlußendlich dann auf einer Pferdekoppel gelandet. Der Bauer, der dort auf seinem Trecker rumfuhr, meinte das wäre keine MB-Strecke und nachdem ich mich mit der Begründung enschuldigte, dass ich mich verfahren habe (was der Wahrheit ensprach), hat er mir dann den Weg gezeigt. :-D


----------



## rpo35 (7. Mai 2008)

Fotos/Spots: Wo ist das Problem, sowas per Mail und PM zu kommunizieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (8. Mai 2008)

Der Fred heißt ja 'Toblerone'. Ich persönlich fänds daher auch durchaus nett einige gute Fotos von dem Trail hier sehen zu können


----------



## Condor (8. Mai 2008)

Respektiert doch einfach den Wunsch der Trailbauer, seid froh das es sowas hier in der Gegend gibt, brettert fröhlich den Trail runter und postet hier nicht mehr weitere Informationen zu den Trail.
Ich kann das sehr gut verstehen. Es macht einen Haufen Arbeit einen Trail zu bauen und je mehr dieser bekannt ist, desto schneller gibts Ärger.
Ist ein Trail dann zerstört, gibts schnell erste Tränen und diejenigen die am meisten gepostet haben, erklären sich am wenigsten bereit dazu den Trail wieder in Schuss zu bringen.
Ich möchte hier im Thread niemanden angreifen, aber so kenne ich das aus der Vergangenheit.
Mich wundert sowieso das das solange gut geht mit diesen offentsichtlichen Kicker über diese doch gut bevölkerte Waldautobahn.
Bin aus Bonn aufgrund meines Studiums leider letzten Herbst hierher gezogen, da wäre sowas schon längst abgerissen.
In diesem Sinne, genießt was ihr habt und geht ne Runde radln 

Von mir aus aufjedenfall vielen Dank an die Erbauer!


----------



## XstützradX (9. Mai 2008)

hallo,
so, hab mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet, nachdem ich schon eine weile mitgelesen habe
bin jetzt im zweiten mtb-jahr, also eher noch anfänger würde ich sagen, naja war heute zum zweiten mal am trail und find ihn echt phat, aber hab hier und da noch so problemchen. ich wollte mal fragen, ob ich mich hier an leute dranhängen kann, die da regelmäßig fahren und lust hätte mich mal mituznehmen?? ist ja mit mehreren leute doch meistens netter...
liebe grüße


----------



## Holger78 (11. Mai 2008)

Wenn du Bock hast mit nem anderen Anfänger heut nachmittag die Schokolade zu rocken - werd heut mittag nochmal posten wann ich dort sein werd.... 
TvS - haste Zeit und Lust?


----------



## TvS (11. Mai 2008)

Hi,

weiß noch nicht, ob ich heute Zeit hab. Ich werde aber nochmal hier reinschauen, Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall!

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Holger78 (11. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen!

Bei mir wird sichs am frühen Abend abspielen - allein schon der Temperatur wegen  
Planung sagt momentan so gegen 18.00h - wenn sich was ändert meld ich mich hier nochmal!!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## bobcat (11. Mai 2008)

Hi Holger

ich schau heute auf meiner Runde durch den Aachener Wald mal gegen 
18°° auf der Toblerone vorbei. Wenn Du nicht nur hoch/runter fahren willst,
können wir ja noch ein paar Trails einbauen.

Thomas


----------



## Holger78 (11. Mai 2008)

Hey Thomas!

Gerade unerwarteter Familienbesuch - wird 18.30-19.00h bei mir (später aber keinesfalls)!
Bis nachher dann vielleicht!!


----------



## Holger78 (12. Mai 2008)

Hey Thomas!

War echt nett eben! Aachener Wald mal in grün ist neu für mich gewesen....

Den kleinen Kicker über den Baumstamm über den wir uns ausgelassen haben, hab ich eben zum ersten Mal gemacht - zumindest bei der ersten Abfahrt hat er super geklappt (das Mal danach nich wirklich ) Da hast du mir meine 'psychische Blockade mal weggequatscht' - granatenmäßig!! 

Bis demnächst,

Holger


----------



## Holger78 (12. Mai 2008)

Mal ne Frage an die Bergab-Fraktion:

Seitdem ich a bisserl schneller bergab fahren gelernt hab, hab ich nach quasi jeder Ausfahrt blaue Flecken an beiden Oberschenkelinnenseiten.... 
Denke das kommt durch das 'das Fahrrad in die Kurve legen'.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Gibt sich das im Lauf der Zeit mit besserer Technik, liegts an meinem Bike (Hardtail mit 3cm Federweg vorn) oder aber muss man/ich damit einfach leben?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (12. Mai 2008)

geht doch.

Nun, wenn dir auch das FAHRRADFAHREN Spass gemacht hat,
ist ja vielleicht noch nicht alle Hoffnung bei Dir verloren


----------



## XstützradX (13. Mai 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Wenn du Bock hast mit nem anderen Anfänger heut nachmittag die Schokolade zu rocken - werd heut mittag nochmal posten wann ich dort sein werd....
> TvS - haste Zeit und Lust?


auf das angebot komm ich gerne zurück hatte das wochenende über leider überhaupt keine zeit, noch nicht mal um hier reinzuschauen. bin beim nächsten mal mit dabei!!!


----------



## Facom (13. Mai 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Bergab-Fraktion:
> 
> Seitdem ich a bisserl schneller bergab fahren gelernt hab, hab ich nach quasi jeder Ausfahrt blaue Flecken an beiden Oberschenkelinnenseiten....
> Denke das kommt durch das 'das Fahrrad in die Kurve legen'.
> ...



Wenn dir die OBERschenkel innen schmerzen, würde ich dadrauf tippen, dass dein Rahmen zu groß ist! Und mit so wenig Federweg ist es auf jeden Fall nicht sehr angenehm schnell downhill zu fahren, da muss man halt jede Wurzel durch den Körper abfedern


----------



## XstützradX (14. Mai 2008)

wollte morgen oder die tage wieder bisschen bergab fahren, wenn jemand lust und zeit mitzukommen kann sich ja per pm melden


----------



## Holger78 (14. Mai 2008)

XstützradX schrieb:


> auf das angebot komm ich gerne zurück hatte das wochenende über leider überhaupt keine zeit, noch nicht mal um hier reinzuschauen. bin beim nächsten mal mit dabei!!!



joo - das holen wir nach!! 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (14. Mai 2008)

Facom schrieb:


> Wenn dir die OBERschenkel innen schmerzen, würde ich dadrauf tippen, dass dein Rahmen zu groß ist! Und mit so wenig Federweg ist es auf jeden Fall nicht sehr angenehm schnell downhill zu fahren, da muss man halt jede Wurzel durch den Körper abfedern



Mein Rahmen is eigentlich ziemlich mini.... Jemand anders meinte kürzlich, daß ich meinen Sattel nicht 'weit genug' versenken kann - vielleicht liegts ja daran. Werd mal ne andere Stütze probieren - in jedem Fall vielen Dank für die Antwort! 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (18. Mai 2008)

Moin!

Werd heut nachmittag gegen 16.00h bißchen auf der Toblerone fahren - vielleicht hat ja jemand anders auch Lust!?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## GM210 (18. Mai 2008)

Hi Holger,
hätte grosse Lust, aber leider keine Zeit. Wie schon die letzten Wochen.
Irgendwann will ich nochmal ein paar Aachener biker kennenlernen.
Trotzdem viel Spass.
Gruss
Basti


----------



## Holger78 (18. Mai 2008)

Yo Basti!

Da mir sonst keiner zugesagt hat - kann ich mich auch guten Gewissens verspäten . Wird daher ne gute halbe Stunde später werden....

Wetter is ja echt nich soooo toll - treffen wir uns mal in der Sonne zum runterheizen 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XstützradX (18. Mai 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Werd heut nachmittag gegen 16.00h bißchen auf der Toblerone fahren - vielleicht hat ja jemand anders auch Lust!?
> 
> ...



hallo,
wollte auch um 16:00 heizen gehen, also wenn du noch lust hast.....ich bin da 
liebe grüße


----------



## Holger78 (18. Mai 2008)

Hiiiiilllffeeee!!!!

Ich brauch nen neuen Bremszug (nur den Draht) für ne V-Brake......
Gibt es jemanden im Umkreis (Jülich, Aachen, Eschweiler,.......) der zufällig einen zuhause liegen hat und mir den auch noch verkaufen würde?????!!!!!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Downhill-tim (22. Mai 2008)

Ich habe eine Frage ist das eine lange Strecke und ist sie auch für Downhill geeignet?


----------



## Downhill-tim (22. Mai 2008)

ist der Toblerone Trail in Aachen überhaupt eine Downhillstrecke ?


----------



## Holger78 (22. Mai 2008)

steht im fred - einfach blättern und du wirst fündig


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. Mai 2008)

Downhill-tim schrieb:


> ist der Toblerone Trail in Aachen überhaupt eine Downhillstrecke ?



guck mal im toblerone thread... ansonsten hat einer letztens die toblerone mal gemessen...700m lang, 100 höhenmeter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananenBobby (24. Mai 2008)

Hi!
Gab ja schonmal öfters Gerüchte das die Gegend von diversen grünen Leuten kontrolliert wird (die belgische Seite sowieso), dass man die "befestigten Wege" nicht verlässt.
Aber n Freund hat mir erzählt das es im WDR und in den Aachener Nachrichten jetz dazu n Bericht gab. Angeblich wird jetz regelmäßig kontrolliert und es werden Knöllchen verteilt. Kann mir das ganze irgendwie nicht so richtig vorstellen.Weiß jmd mehr darüber oder hats noch jmd gesehen? Finde nichts...


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (24. Mai 2008)

Schau dir mal diesen Thread an. Da steht alles drin. Ist auch ein Link zu dem Lokalzeitbeitrag dabei.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336985


----------



## Trailhunter72 (24. Mai 2008)

Einfach mal bei google die Stichwörter:
WDR, Aachen, Stadtwald, Förster eingeben

dann findest du das!
 

Wie viel nun wirklich kontrolliert wird, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Holger78 (25. Mai 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen is eigentlich ziemlich mini.... Jemand anders meinte kürzlich, daß ich meinen Sattel nicht 'weit genug' versenken kann - vielleicht liegts ja daran. Werd mal ne andere Stütze probieren - in jedem Fall vielen Dank für die Antwort!
> 
> Gruß
> Holger



Nochmal kurze Stellungnahme meinerseits:
Nachdem ich die Sattelstütze komplett im Rahmen versenkt hab und noch meinen uralten Flite gegen was Neueres getauscht hab; die blauen Flecken an den inneren Oberschenkeln haben sich erledigt.... 
Danke speziell an Nator; jetzt is meine Karre noch was agiler zu fahren... .

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Wheeler9990 (25. Mai 2008)

Noch agiler? Geht das überhaupt??? 
Wenn ich einen großen Koffer hätte würde ich dir was mal neues mitbringen. Bin gerade in Chicago, da fahren die Jungs mit Federweg-Monster übern Strandboulevard. Echt traurig, die werden wahrscheinlich nie nen Berg oder Wald sehen, müssen nur schön in der Sonne glänzen. Und unsereins jagd mit alten Hardtails über Stock und Stein.
...aber wenigstens darfste hier fahren wo de willst, ohne Förster


----------



## Holger78 (26. Mai 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Noch agiler? Geht das überhaupt???
> Wenn ich einen großen Koffer hätte würde ich dir was mal neues mitbringen. Bin gerade in Chicago, da fahren die Jungs mit Federweg-Monster übern Strandboulevard. Echt traurig, die werden wahrscheinlich nie nen Berg oder Wald sehen, müssen nur schön in der Sonne glänzen. Und unsereins jagd mit alten Hardtails über Stock und Stein.
> ...aber wenigstens darfste hier fahren wo de willst, ohne Förster



Hi Buddy!

Mittlerweile halt wie n BMX mit 26Zoll  
Chicago is bestimmt ne geile Stadt - in diesem Sinne dann erstmal noch nen erlebnisreichen Aufenthalt!!

Jaja, die Federwegmonster.... Bin nunmehr so weit, daß ich mir wohl irgendwann dieses Jahr nen fetten Downhiller zulegen werd.... Bin gespannt wieviel flotter ich dann fahren werd. 
Fahr bzw. spring mittlerweile alles auf der Schokolade bis auf dieses verlockende Roadgap . Würd mich jetzt schon echt reizen das mal zu springen - hab mir aber die Beschränkung auferlegt bis nach meinen Examen abzuwarten (falls ich mich leg hab ich zumindest keine Pflichttermine mehr ). Ende Juni wirds dann wohl so weit sein (natürlich mit meiner alten Schleuder noch).

Wie siehts eigentlich mit deinem Drössiger-Fully aus? 
Wär bestimmt nett die Toblerone mal zu zweit zu rocken!
In der Nähe haben n paar Leute noch nen neuen Track gebaut - ziemlich fein kann ich nur sagen  - der ist es ebenfalls echt wert sich 'hinunterzustürzen'  

Meld dich mal wieder wenn du in heimischen Gefilden bist!!

Lieben Gruß
Holger


----------



## Bartschi1986 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin jetzt erst kürzlich auf euer Forum hier gestoßen.
Fahre selber auch FR / DH und wohne in Aachen.
Wollte mal nachfragen, wann ihr das nächste mal fahren geht, hab schon so einiges hier nachgelesen über die Trails die ihr fahrt.
Wenn jemand von Euch einen Termin hat, würde ich mich wohl ab nächster Woche anschließen.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Holger78 (30. Mai 2008)

Tach die Herrschaften!

Wollte morgen eventuell nochmal auf die Toblerone (hab mich letztes Mal bei ähnlichem Sch...-Wetter n paarmal dermaßen auf die Schna... gelegt - will morgen mal testen ob das auch ohne geht )

Wer Bock hat - GM210 is wahrscheinlich mit von der Partie; werd morgen mittag nochmal hier posten wann genau es losgeht...(vorraussichtlich gegen zwei/drei Uhr).

Salute!


----------



## Holger78 (31. Mai 2008)

Bin gegen halb drei an der Toblerone bzw. kurz vorher an der Einmündung zu Gut Entenpfuhl um zu parken....


----------



## GM210 (31. Mai 2008)

Gut Holger,

ich werde dann kurz vor halb drei am Parkplatz sein.

bis gleich und hoffentlich fängt es nicht an zu schütten;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (31. Mai 2008)

Mach gemütlich Basti, ich habs nicht so mit Pünktlichkeit in meiner Freizeit.... Besser ich warte im Auto auf dich als du im Regen auf mich


----------



## Holger78 (31. Mai 2008)

Gemütlichen Nachmittag auf der Toblerone zusammen mit GM210 verbracht .
War lustisch - Wetter war gerade noch ok qua Rutschigkeitsgrad .
Sehr gerne demnächst wieder Basti! 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## GM210 (1. Juni 2008)

War wirklich cool. Hat mir echt viel Spass gemacht und wird sehr gern wiederholt.
Heute ist ja quasi perfektes Wetter, da wären wir mal besser heute gefahren.

Gruss, Basti


----------



## Bartschi1986 (1. Juni 2008)

hätte jemand bock dienstag abends, so gegen 18uhr fahren zu gehen ?


----------



## GM210 (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute, hat evtl. jemand lust am wochenede die Toblerone runter zu eiern?  Meine Freundin hat wie es aussieht keine Zeit am We und so "darf" ;-) ich biken gehen. 
Ansonsten wollte ich Freitag Nachmittag auch zur Toblerone.

Holger, wie siehts bei Dir aus mit WE?

Gruss an alle, Basti


----------



## Holger78 (3. Juni 2008)

Hey Basti!

Freitag nachmittag schaff ich eventuell wenns nicht zu früh sein muss bei dir....
We sieht eher schlecht aus - bin Sa in Köln und So mit Umweg über Namur oder Chaudfontaine nachmittags auch wieder in Gent zwecks letzter Prüfungsvorbereitung für Mo.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## GM210 (3. Juni 2008)

Hey cool, Freitag würde mir sehr gut in den Kram passen. Muss auch nicht zu früh sein!
Du kannst ja hier einfach bescheitgeben wann Du am Parkplatz sein wirst. So circa versteht sich ;-).  Dann können wir ja wie Du grad Zeit hast ein Ründchen drehen.
Gruss, Basti


----------



## Holger78 (3. Juni 2008)

yoo - das mach ich. Hab mir gerad überlegt vielleicht schon Do abend hier wegzufahren. D.h. ich kann freitags viel besser auf deine zeitlichen Vorstellungen eingehen . Circa is immer super bei mir....
Meld mich hier nochmal! 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## GM210 (4. Juni 2008)

Hi Holger, Hab grad gesehen, dass ich am Freitag keine Uni hab. Ich hätte also den ganzen Tag Zeit zu biken bzw. würde mir diese nehmen, obwohl ich lernen sollte ;-). 
Kannst ja mal ne Zeit und oder zeitspanne vorschlagen.
Gruss, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mark740 (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hätte auch Lust, am WE mal zu fahren. Weiß noch nicht, ob's klappt. Bin leider noch ziemlich dick erkältet.


----------



## GM210 (4. Juni 2008)

Dann aber mal schnell gesund werden;-)
falls Du fahren gehen solltest am WE kannst Du das ja hier kurz reinschreiben.  Ich hätte am WE sicher auch lust. Dann können die SX Trails mal zusammen fahren ;-)
Gruss, Basti


----------



## maxxmaxx (4. Juni 2008)

Wann wolltet ihr am Freitag fahren?

Gruß Max


----------



## Holger78 (5. Juni 2008)

Hola!
Muss für morgen leider nen halben Rückzieher machen; werd doch noch vormittags üben....
Am späten Nachmittag (so ab fünf) steh ich dann allerdings zur Verfügung!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## maxxmaxx (5. Juni 2008)

Lohnt es sich bei diesem Wetter überhaupt?


----------



## GM210 (5. Juni 2008)

17 uhr am Parkplatz? ich hab eigentlich ja auch genug zu tun. 17 Uhr müsste ich aber schaffen.

Gruss, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (5. Juni 2008)

sch... auf wetter - fliegt man im schlimmsten fall öfters auf die fre....
das is dann aber auch schon alles. lach
schad - hab mir die tage extra den minion supertacky für vorn bestellt; wird bestimmt noch nicht gekommen sein - der tät sich bestimmt gut machen bei der wetterlage....
fünf uhr parkplatz is prima!


----------



## Bartschi1986 (5. Juni 2008)

tag zusammen,

hätte auch bock morgen mitzufahren. an welchem parkplatz trefft ihr euch ? oder wann seid ihr an der toblerone, dann würde ich evtl direkt dahin kommen.

gruß, christian


----------



## Holger78 (5. Juni 2008)

Tach!
So viertel nach fünf müssten wir dann an der Schokolade sein.... 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## maxxmaxx (5. Juni 2008)

Roadgap oder Siebenwege?


----------



## Holger78 (5. Juni 2008)

PN nicht angekommen? Pardon, mein Rechner spinnt momentan a bisserl....
Roadkäppsche würd ich vorschlagen


----------



## maxxmaxx (5. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte dir eben ne Mail geschrieben wo was zu Siebenwege und den Roadgaps drin stand, danach hab ich nichts mehr bekommen.
Hast du denn meine Mail bekommen?


----------



## Holger78 (5. Juni 2008)

Die is angekommen - beim Versenden meiner Antwort hatt ich dann (wieder mal) ne Fehlermeldung was den Server betrifft....


----------



## maxxmaxx (5. Juni 2008)

Ok ich geh mal von der I aus also 17:15 an der Toblerone wo der Bombenkrater (kp wie ich eben auf Bunker gekommen war)  ist.
Ich hoffe ich schaffs.
Gruß MuX


----------



## Holger78 (5. Juni 2008)

Joo - 17.15h!
Bunker??
Roadgap! (steht da n alter Bunker?)
Wenn du später kommst is das auch recht für mich/uns denk ich....
Is doch wie im Swingerclub - alles kann, nichts muss.... lach!


----------



## Holger78 (5. Juni 2008)

alles klar! bis morgen dann!

sch...rechner - jetzt schreib ich mir schon ne antwort.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (5. Juni 2008)

ich bin um 17 uhr am parkplatz. bis morgen. freu mich auf ne runde schlammschlacht.


----------



## Holger78 (5. Juni 2008)

is es echt so heftig feucht in ac momentan?


----------



## GM210 (5. Juni 2008)

Es hat schon gut geregnet die letzten Stunden. Aber macht sicher Laune morgen. 
bis dann und gute nacht


----------



## GM210 (7. Juni 2008)

Fand die kleine bikesession zum Weltuntergang echt mal sehr spaßig gestern.
Ein schönes Wochenende an alle.
Greetz, Basti


----------



## maxxmaxx (7. Juni 2008)

Jo spaßig war es.
Nächstes mal könnten wir vllt. mal ne kleine Tour machen von der Schokolade zum Eisenbahntrail, dazwischen liegen ja noch einige andere Trails. Unsere Downhillmaschienenfahrer hätten dann natürlich ordentlich was zu treten.
Gruß Max


----------



## Holger78 (7. Juni 2008)

Moin!

Hat mir auch gut gefallen gestern - mal abgesehen von meinen Bremsproblemen . (Ich will ein neues Fahrrad!! )
Ne Tour müssteste vorher ankündigen - dann müsst ich meine alte Sattelstütze wieder aktivieren....
Prinzipiell steh ich diesem Vorhaben aber momentan eher ablehnend gegenüber  - zumindest bis ich mich auch wieder unter der Woche austoben kann (in 3Wochen also). Nächsten We für mich gern wieder rauf-runter, rauf-runter, etc.....

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Grashalm (7. Juni 2008)

Wie bekommt ihr eure Bikes eigentlich wieder sauber? Bei dem Wetter endet ja jede Tour in einer Schlammschacht. Nach der Fahrt zur Tanke und kurz mit dem Kärcher drüber? Ich gehe mal davon aus das nicht jeder hier ne Garage etc hat, sondern seine Bude als Bikeparkplatz nutzt- wie ich.


----------



## Holger78 (7. Juni 2008)

Spucke und Zahnbürste.....
Ne im Ernst: hab zuhause Garten und Wasserschlauch.
In meiner Studibude damals in AC (Pontstr.) bin ich einfach mit nem Eimer Wasser und Schwamm runter auf die Straße. 
Nach der Tour an der Tanke vorbei halt ich ebenfalls für ne praktikable Idee.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Grashalm (8. Juni 2008)

Nach der ersten Ausfahrt gestern war mein Bike dann doch sauberer als erwartet. Aber den Wassereimer halte ich mal im Hinterkopf. Interessant fand ich auch die Idee eine Druckspritze (Garten Unkrautspritze) quasi als Mini-Kärcher zu verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntman666 (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo! Nachdem was man hier zu lesen bekommt, scheint der Tobleronetrail ja echt mal klasse zu sein!
Ich werde ab 1.8. in Aachen wohnen - ich lass mir dann gerne von euch den ein oder anderen trail zeigen!!


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. Juni 2008)

Am besten nochmal ein paar Wochen vorher posten, bis dahin hats sonst eh schon jeder vergessen.
Aber wenn ich sonst nix zu tun hab wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Holger78 (13. Juni 2008)

Da kann ich mich maxxmaxx nur anschließen.... 
Bis demnächst dann mal!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (21. Juni 2008)

Um diesen Thread mal zeitweise wiederzubeleben.......

Yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo - Roadgap heute geknackt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM210 (22. Juni 2008)

Ja aber hallo!  Glückwunsch. Dann muss ich wohl bald mal nachziehen. Wie war Deine Prüfung? Ich hab leider keine Zeit zum biken (Klausuren) aber bald gehts wieder los.
Gruss, basti


----------



## Holger78 (22. Juni 2008)

dange, dange.... 
Meine Empfehlung:
ersma nur mit protektoren - der erste versuch is kläglich gescheitert; erst der zweite hat dann richtig hingehauen.
Viel Erfolg bei deinen Klausuren!
Ich werd diese Woche mal Bad Wildbad besuchen - bin schon gespannt....

Bis demnächst,

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (23. Juni 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Um diesen Thread mal zeitweise wiederzubeleben.......
> 
> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo - Roadgap heute geknackt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM210 (23. Juni 2008)

Uiuiuiuiuiu Bad Wildbad! Sehr schön, viel Spass dort.
Bis demnächst mal an alle.
ciao


----------



## Rockcity Roller (23. Juni 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Um diesen Thread mal zeitweise wiederzubeleben.......
> 
> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo - Roadgap heute geknackt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hehe, dann kannste gleich mal von der stelle aus 200meter nach links fahren (da wo du mich getroffen hast) und das neue gap auch ma probieren


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (23. Juni 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Um diesen Thread mal zeitweise wiederzubeleben.......
> 
> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo - Roadgap heute geknackt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Herzlichen... Ist auch mein Ziel diesen Sommer 

Aber diese Woche erstmal bei den Filthy Trails etwas üben...


----------



## Holger78 (24. Juni 2008)

Werd das Toblerone-Roadgap erstmal bis zum Erbrechen wieder und wieder springen - dann irgendwann, wenn ich das mit meiner Schleuder versuchen sollte deiner Meinung nach, werd ich mal 200m weiter links das Ganze aufs Neue probieren....


----------



## maxxmaxx (24. Juni 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Das wird auch mein Ziel für die nächsten Jahrzehnte sein


----------



## Bartschi1986 (24. Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen.
wer lust hat, ich werde morgen so gegen 18uhr an der toblerone fahren.
bis morgen


----------



## XstützradX (24. Juni 2008)

super!wollte auch gerade fragen ob nich jemand lust hat morgen zu fahren!wären dann morgen auch da....


----------



## XstützradX (25. Juni 2008)

bleibts bei heute abend bzw. kommt noch jemand mit?? wetter ist ja jetzt nich der knaller..........


----------



## Bartschi1986 (25. Juni 2008)

also wenn das wetter so bleibt wie jetzt, dann bin ich ca18uhr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XstützradX (25. Juni 2008)

schade, werde es leider wahrscheinlich doch nicht schaffen, mir ist noch was dazwischen gekommen
würde dann aber morgen endlich mal wieder fahren, wenn du dann auch zeit und lust hast, oder sonst jemand!!!


----------



## Holger78 (30. Juni 2008)

Der DH1 in Bad Wildbad ist so unglaublich krass!!!!!!!!!!!
Toblerone einhändig mit verbundenen Augen wäre bedeutend einfacher....
Wer mal irgendwann im Leben einen richtig heftigen Downhill fahren möchte, der komme nach hier!
Vorrausgesetzt ich brech mir hier nix (enorm schwierig für mich auf diesem Kurs die Kontrolle über mein Bike zu behalten - sogar die Chickenways sind teilweise nicht abrollbar), sieht man sich am kommenden We wieder auf der Toblerone!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Bartschi1986 (30. Juni 2008)

falls jemand lust hat - evtl. fahre ich heute abend so gegen halb 8


----------



## GM210 (30. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte Lust. Bin wahrscheinlich so ab 18 oder 19 Uhr dort, wenn alles glatt läuft. Das Wetter scheint ja perfekt und trocken kenn ich die Toblerone noch nicht (erst 2 mal gefahren) 
gruss, Basti


----------



## maxxmaxx (30. Juni 2008)

Ich würde glaub ich auch mit fahren, bin zwar nicht der schnellste aber Übung macht den Meister 
Gruß Max


----------



## GM210 (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo, Du warst doch bei der Session im Strömenden Regen dabei oder?
Wer wie schnell fährt ist doch mal total wurscht. Ich hab ein dickes Fahrrad und fahr auch total lahm. Also was solls. Gruss,Basti


----------



## maxxmaxx (30. Juni 2008)

Ja, genau der war ich.
Ich hoffe man kann den Bombenkrater nutzen.


----------



## nudelholz (30. Juni 2008)

schade, dass keiner von euch da war ausser christian. war dennoch ganz lustig.


----------



## maxxmaxx (30. Juni 2008)

Also Basti und ich waren da aber von  ca. 18-19 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nudelholz (30. Juni 2008)

aso alles klar. dann ham wir uns knapp verpasst.


----------



## Mark740 (30. Juni 2008)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Also Basti und ich waren da aber von  ca. 18-19 Uhr.



Ich hatte mich schon etwas gewundert. Naja, waren ja noch genug andere da.

Wir haben uns irgendwie verloren. Ich hoffe, ihr habt nicht groß nach mir gesucht.


----------



## nudelholz (30. Juni 2008)

ne wir ham etwas gewartet. dachten du müsstest dir nur kurz den helm anziehn. als du dann nich kamst sind wir davon ausgegangen dass du woanders lang bist. kein thema


----------



## GM210 (30. Juni 2008)

hmmm schade, da haben wir uns wohl verpasst. Max und ich waren dann noch ne Runde Trails "surfen". 
Wie siehts denn bei Euch aus mit fahren auf der Toblerone in den nächsten Tagen. Es soll ja bis Freitag sehr gutes Wetter geben. Ich würde morgen oder übermorgen Abend wieder fahren wollen. Wenn jemand auch lust hat kann er ja hier bescheit geben.

Gruss, Basti


----------



## Bartschi1986 (1. Juli 2008)

ich wäre heute abend wieder dabei, so um 6 evtl. halb 7 bin ich da


----------



## GM210 (1. Juli 2008)

so, ich hab heute abend auch zeit. um 18 uhr ca fahr ich in der innenstadt los.
bis dann, basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XstützradX (1. Juli 2008)

yo!würde es ja auch endlich gerne mal schaffen mit euch ne runde zu drehen, hat ja bisher leider nie geklappt
bin jetzt auch bis donnerstag keine zeit, würde dann aber freitag fahren gehen. würde mich dann super gerne mal anschließen, sollte dann jemand von euch auch fahren wollen


----------



## Mark740 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich hab heute beim hochschieben dummerweise meine Sonnenbrille verloren. Es handelt sich um eine Oakley Half Jacket mit Persimmon-Gläsern (orange). Ich habe die Strecke mehrfach abgesucht und sie nicht gefunden.







Falls sie jemand findet, wäre es nett, wenn er sich im Thread oder per PN meldet.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## nudelholz (2. Juli 2008)

wer hat denn gleich noch lust auf ne runde toblerone bevor der große guss kommt? zeit is mir latte.
gruß, ben


----------



## nudelholz (2. Juli 2008)

ich glaube ich nehm das zurück. Es donnert ja schon :S


----------



## Holger78 (2. Juli 2008)

Heut gleich noch nen Abstecher nach Winterberg gemacht....
Cooler Park - enorm viel Abwechslung!!
Mehr als 1,50m Drop hab ich mich nich getraut
Nächstes Mal.
Im Gegensatz zu Bad Wildbad is der DH-Kurs echt easy - alles abrollbar und nur mäßiges Gefälle - ideal zum Üben.
Jemand dieses We Lust nochmal dorthin zu fahren?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## GM210 (2. Juli 2008)

Ich will im August wieder nach Winterberg. Vielleicht hast Du ja dann auch noch Lust. Im Moment gehts leider bei mir nicht, obwohl ich sehr gern einfach mal da hin düsen würde am WE.
Gruss, Basti


----------



## Holger78 (2. Juli 2008)

Mein Auto wartet auf dein Bike.

Ach ja:
DH1 in Bad Wildbad knapp unter 6,5min. Ich bin stolz auf mich
(naja; Klausmann soll das Ding in 2,4min. runterbügeln - hüstel)


----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. Juli 2008)

wie wär´s denn diesen monat?! so unter der woche is immer genial, wenn man sich nen tag freinehmen kann. da is NIX los am lift, du kannst die ganze zeit brettern.


----------



## Holger78 (2. Juli 2008)

Da bin ich für zu haben - ab Montag weiß ich wann ich Arbeitstage hab bzw. zwischendurch mal frei. 
Heut war mal gar nix los - im Extremfall ne Minute am Lift warten


----------



## GM210 (3. Juli 2008)

Ich werde mal die Planung für den August machen. Vielleicht findet sich ja dann noch der ein oder andere von Euch der in der Woche mitkommen will. 
Gruss, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (4. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs mit Montag?! Auch gerne ne Trailtour wie ich sie mit Basti gefahren bin.
Gruß MuX


----------



## GM210 (4. Juli 2008)

Bei mir siehts nächste Woche sehr schlecht aus. Am WE bin ich aber wohl Nachmittags oder Abends auf der  Toblerone zu finden.

Gruss, Basti


----------



## Holger78 (5. Juli 2008)

Montag bin ich 'at work' - momentan keine Ahnung wann ich abends frei hab....
Sonntag Toblerone hört sich nich verkehrt an - ich sag nochmal Bescheid!

@Basti:
Haste endlich deinen Helm und die Protektoren hier in AC?
Wird doch mal Zeit fürs Roadgap


----------



## GM210 (5. Juli 2008)

Neuer Helm ist bestellt und auf dem Weg zu mir ;-), der Remedy in meiner Signatur da unten passt leider nicht zu meinem Kopf. Welche Grösse hast Du eigentlich in Deinem Remedy? Mit dem Panzer muss ich mal schauen, das doofe Ding ist nmir viel zu gross habe ich festgestellt. Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit ein wenig zu biken. Am besten so gegen Mittag.

Gruss , Basti


----------



## Holger78 (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hab den Remedy in M.

Morgen Mittag hört sich gut an.
Wenn ich heute abend noch meine neue Kurbel ans Bike bekomm, hätte ich morgen nochmal Bock auf ne Tour (Abfahrten suchen mein ich natürlich).
Mir stecken die drei BikeParkbesuche noch in den Knochen - Toblerone muss ich mir morgen noch nicht direkt geben - vielleicht zum Ende hin n paar Abfahrten.....
Was hältst du/haltet ihr davon?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## nudelholz (5. Juli 2008)

ich bin dabei. Egal ob Toblerone oder Tour.


----------



## Holger78 (6. Juli 2008)

So - isch habe fertig.
Kurbeln und Innenlager montiert - endlich stimmt die Kettenlinie wieder und ich kann all meine 14 Gänge nutzen!!
Morgen noch nen Single-Ply Reifen aufgezogen, die alte Sattelstütze ans Bike und ne gemütliche Singletrail-Tour kann starten

Was haltet ihr von 14.00h Waldschenke?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## GM210 (6. Juli 2008)

Sorry Jungs für die späte Absage, aber ich packs heut doch nicht. Ich fühl mich einfach nicht fit genug. Ich bekomm wohl ne leichte Grippe oder es sind malwieder die Pollen, auf alle Fälle werde ich heute keinerlei SPort treiben. Ich wünsch Euch viel SPass bei dem geilen Wetter und sage bis demnächst. Anfang Auguts werde ich nach Winterberg düsen, in der Woche vertshet sich ;-). Wer Lust hat darf sich mir anschliessen bzw mit mir versuchen einen geminsamen Termin zu finden. 

Gruss und happy trails,
Basti


----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. Juli 2008)

Da tut sich endlich mal wieder was in Aachen und ich kann nicht :-(
Fährt einer die nächsten Tage? Ich hab noch ne Woche Urlaub. Montag oder Dienstag wollte ich eine Best-of-Trails-Tour ab Werth mit zweitem Treffpunkt Breinig starten. Gestern haben uns einige Pannen dazu gezwungen, die besten Trails auszulassen, aber es war trotzdem geil mit dem neuen Fahrwerk. Das muss wiederholt werden. Zeitlich bin ich ziemlich flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nudelholz (6. Juli 2008)

1400 geht klar. Ich versuch noch den ein oder anderen zu mobilisieren.


----------



## Holger78 (6. Juli 2008)

@Mirco und Basti:
Schade Jungs - next time!! Vielleicht Di nochmal...!?

Jo Ben - dann bis nachher


----------



## GM210 (6. Juli 2008)

Dienstag Nachmittag bzw früher Abend könnte ich mir vormerken. Kannst ja nochmal bescheitgeben, falls Du Denstag fahren gehst.


----------



## maxxmaxx (6. Juli 2008)

Und wie siehts mit morgen aus?


----------



## nudelholz (6. Juli 2008)

morgen solls den ganzen tag gewittern. Wenn der wetterbericht lügt, bin ich wohl auch wieder unterwegs.


----------



## maxxmaxx (6. Juli 2008)

Im Regen machts noch mehr Spaß, Basti kann ein Lied davon singen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack Vegas (6. Juli 2008)

Hi,
also wenn´s nicht total beschissenes Wetter ist hätte ich schon Lust morgen zu fahren. Sicher kann ich aber grad nur sagen so von 10:30 maximal 2h lang.
Später würde ich dann eher spontan fahren oder halt auch nicht...
Grüße Tobi


----------



## nudelholz (6. Juli 2008)

also um die zeit schlaf ich bestimmt noch


----------



## Jack Vegas (6. Juli 2008)

Ja würde auch nur zum Biken aufstehen ;-) Muss nur noch en paar Sachen erledigen morgen, höchstens dann relativ spontan später


----------



## maxxmaxx (6. Juli 2008)

Also die Zeitvorstellung ist für micha uch total unrealistisch 
Ich denke ab 14 Uhr ist ne gute Zeit


----------



## Jack Vegas (7. Juli 2008)

Moin,
evtl. würde ich dann einfach dazukommen wenn ihr nen Treffpunkt ausmacht.
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Wheeler9990 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich schlage mal vor 15:00 Uhr Waldschenke. Im Moment sieht das Wetter doch recht gut aus.


----------



## Jack Vegas (7. Juli 2008)

Hi,
also bei 14:00 Waldschenke wäre ich dabei, kann allerdings nur 2h, würde aber notfalls auch alleine nach Hause finden 
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Jack Vegas (7. Juli 2008)

Hi,
also 14:00 Waldschenke ist fix.
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Holger78 (8. Juli 2008)

Tach!

Heut gibt wahrscheinlich doch nix - brauch noch Regenerationszeit....
Entweder überkommts mich heut abend noch oder aber ich würde morgen nachmittag vorschlagen - hab gegen vier Uhr frei. 
@ Basti: In letzterem Fall bräucht ich ne Telnr. zur genauen Absprache

Gruß
Holger


----------



## nudelholz (8. Juli 2008)

ich sollte zwar eigentlich heavy für klausuren lernen, aber ne tobleronenpause wird wohl auch für mich drin sein, ob morgen oder heute. Meld dich dann einfach nochmal.
gruß, ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (8. Juli 2008)

yo - mach ich


----------



## GM210 (9. Juli 2008)

hey ,
ich wollte nur mal schnell fragen, ob Holger und andere auch heute biken gehen fallls es regnet. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit scheit recht gross zu sein. also ich wäre auch im Regen dabei. Kurze Antwort wäre cool, nicht das ich allein " im Regen stehe" heute Nachmittag" ;-)

Happy trails, Basti


----------



## nudelholz (9. Juli 2008)

ich bin auch dabei wenns leicht regnet. Wenns wie aus eimern schüttet passe ich.
gruß, ben


----------



## nudelholz (9. Juli 2008)

wann treffen wir uns denn überhaupt?


----------



## GM210 (9. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin mit Holger zwischen 5 halb 6 an der Toblerone verabredet wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Holger78 (10. Juli 2008)

Morgen spätnachmittag nochmal mit Nudelholz auf der Toblerone.
Noch jemand?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## GM210 (10. Juli 2008)

hmmm leider keine Zeit. Die Freundin kommt zu Besuch. Im übrigen werd ich wohl das biken im Regen in Zukunft etwas einschränken Jungs. Meine Bude sieht aus, grauenhaft. Von den Klamotten ohne eigene Waschmaschine mal ganz zu schweigen. Auf bald.

Happy trails, Basti


----------



## Holger78 (10. Juli 2008)

yoo - nächstes Mal dann....
Fahr doch nach dem biken am Tankstellenkärcher vorbei

Gruß
Holger


----------



## nudelholz (11. Juli 2008)

ja schade eigentlich. Morgen bin ich nämlich mit Plattformpedale unterwegs. Bei meinen Klickieschuhen löst sich nämlich bei einem an der Verse schon die Sohle übel ab. Und das schon nach 7 Monaten?! Naja mal sehn wies läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (11. Juli 2008)

Ich dnek nächste Woch hab ich malwieder etwas Zeit. Dann bringst Du einfach nochmal Deine normalen Schuhe mit, falls Du dann schon wieder Klicks fährst.
Aber nach 7 Monaten ist das mit den Schuhe eher ein Fall für die Garantie. Du hattest doch glaub  ich auch sehr hochwertige Schuhe, oder?

Euch auf alle Fälle mal viel Spass heute. 
Ciao


----------



## Regengott (11. Juli 2008)

@ GM210: Das mit der Wohnung und den Klamotten unterschreib ich... hier siehts schlimmer aus, als im Wald...

Aber wenns trocken ist gerne nochmal


----------



## Holger78 (12. Juli 2008)

Abend!
Ich werd morgen wieder auf der Schokolade anzutreffen sein....
Da ich in meinen Geburtstag reinfeier, werd ich seeeehhrr lang ausschlafen - d.h. bei mir wirds nich vor vier, fünf Uhr morgen.
Wer Bock hat - ich schau hier morgen nochmal rein

Gruß
Holger


----------



## GM210 (12. Juli 2008)

Hey cool, ich komm morgen dann auch zur Toblerone. So gegen 5 ist perfekt. 
 Und feier heute erstmal ordentlich und lass es Dir gut gehen. Gratulieren werde ich dann morgen ;-).

Viel Spass, Basti


----------



## tedi (13. Juli 2008)

klingt gut, werde mal schauen was der himmel sagt, dann komm ich auch endlich mal mit!


alles gute holger....

gruß Carsten


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Juli 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Holger 
Kommt bei dir jatzt auch das neue Rad?
Und schlaf deinen Rausch gut aus bevor du heute Schokolade naschst. Du bist jetzt in dem Alter wo die Knochen nicht mehr jeden Sturz mitmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (13. Juli 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch schonmal von mir!
Ich bin heute nun doch schon was früher an der Toblerone, da ich um 19 Uhr allerspätestens zu Hause sein muss. 
Bis nachher dann, basti


----------



## nudelholz (13. Juli 2008)

Alles Gute Holger!
Ich würd dir ja gern heut bei dem knaller wetter persönlich gratulieren, aber ich muss hier lerntechnisch echt was reißen heut. Wird dann nachgeholt. Viel spaß heut!

gruß,
ben


----------



## GM210 (13. Juli 2008)

So mein Zeitplan steht. 15.30 Uhr bin ich an der Toblerone. Falls es jemanden interessiert ;-).


----------



## Regengott (13. Juli 2008)

Ich gratulier dann auch mal, und wünsche viele Geschenke aus so netten Materialien wie Aluminium und Co 

Morgen Abend wär ich bei brauchbarem Wetter nochmal dabei...


----------



## Holger78 (13. Juli 2008)

Abend. 
Vielen lieben Dank für die Glückwünsche!!!
Ich hab heut nacht zuviel Jägermeister genossen - heut Regenerationstag eingelegt - mal schaun ob ich mich morgen abend wieder auf die Schoki trau....
Bin meinem Demo 8 ein klitzekleines Stück näher gekommen - warten allerdings immer noch ne Menge Arbeitstage auf mich, bevor ich mir das Ding holen werd.

Lieben Gruß
Holger


----------



## Grashalm (13. Juli 2008)

Happy Birthday @Holger- genieß die letzten Stunden.

So, ich war jetzt 2x vergebens auf der Suche nach dem braunem Pfad. Wenn ich das Haus vom Wald Sheriff sehe bin ich doch schon sehr nah dran, oder nicht? Könnte mir ma bitte jemand eine Wegbeschreibung zukommen lassen? Von mir aus auch gerne per PN.


----------



## nudelholz (14. Juli 2008)

wär heut abend auch mal stark dabei! Wann könnt ihr?


----------



## GM210 (14. Juli 2008)

Ich kann heute leider garnicht. wünsche bei dem Wetter allerdings viel Spass.
Basti


----------



## GM210 (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo, hat morgen jemand lust auf Toblerone? So ab 17Uhr?  Holger oder Ben seid Ihr auch am Start?

happy trails, Basti


----------



## nudelholz (15. Juli 2008)

jjau ich bin wohl mit dabei! schreib meine letzte klausur morgen und danach kann ichs krachen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (15. Juli 2008)

ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg für morgen! Wollen wir schon ne ca. zeit ausmachen, oder sagst Du morgen bescheit?


----------



## nudelholz (15. Juli 2008)

1700 klingt doch ganz gut. Wenn was dazwischen kommt sag ich nochmal bescheid.


----------



## tedi (15. Juli 2008)

schade leute, so früh kann ich nicht, muss arbeiten!

dann am WE! hoffentlich gibts gescheites wetter!

gruß


----------



## Holger78 (15. Juli 2008)

mir tun noch von gestern die knochen weh - hab nen 'bauchklatscher' auf dem rücken gemacht...mann mann mann....
wenn ich mich allerdings morgen wieder einigermaßen bewegen kann, komm ich nach der arbeit noch vorbei; wird dann ca halb sieben vorraussichtlich.
viel erfolg nochmals ben!

Gruß
Holger

@grashalm+tedi
hab mich noch nicht gemeldet, da ich unvorhersehbar unregelmäßig lang arbeiten muss momentan; vielleicht we


----------



## Facom (15. Juli 2008)

nachträglich auch von mir, Holger! 
Was genau ist dir passiert? 

Naja, bin morgen höchstwahrscheinlich auch wieder auf der Strecke, dem Oberarm gehts wieder gut


----------



## Holger78 (15. Juli 2008)

Danke!
Am letzten Kicker (ja der gleiche wie bei dir) - ich hatte mal richtig schön tempo drauf - is mein vorderrad gestiegen und gestiegen; ende vom lied: ich bin auf rücken und hinterkopf gelandet - hat mir erstmal den atem genommen
prima mit deinem arm - eventuell bis morgen!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## GM210 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich muss leider für heute absagen. Habs getsern was beim Joggen übertrieben (Anfängerfehler ;-) ) und kann mich kaum bewegen. Biken lass ich also heute und melde mich, wenn ich mal wieder bock auf die Schokolade habe. 
Falls Leute aus dem Forum bock haben auf Winterberg im August, so könnte man ja mal einen Termin überlegen. Gerade auch wegen Holger, der ja Arbeiten muss. 

Happy trails, Basti


----------



## Mudman (17. Juli 2008)

Tach GM210,
wollte auch im August nach Winterberg fahren so in den ersten 2 Wochen da hab ich Urlaub. Da ich nicht unbedingt alleine fahren wollte.. 
Wann wolltet ihr den fahren?


----------



## GM210 (18. Juli 2008)

Ein Datum steht leider noch nicht fest. Also ich wollte in der zweiten Augustwoche mal 3 oder 4 Tage nach winterberg. Vorzugsweise Montag bis Donnerstag.

Wer hätte denn noch so alles Lust hier??? Alleine biken ist doof :-(.

Gruss, basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (18. Juli 2008)

Zweite Augustwoche is nich verkehrt. Dritte wäre mir aber lieber.
Vielleicht is das bei euch ja noch disponierbar?

Fährt morgen jemand auf der Schokolade? Gerne auch nen anderen Bergab-Spot (hab da noch einen im Auge). Wollte auch mal ne Schaufel und Axt zur Toblerone bringen - jemand Interesse mitzumachen?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## tedi (19. Juli 2008)

an welche uhrzeit hattest du gedacht holger?

muss bis 14uhr arbeiten, dann wäre ich dabei!

schreib mir doch bitte ne sms, weiß nicht wann ich hier morgen reinschauen kann!

gruß Carsten


----------



## Holger78 (19. Juli 2008)

Hey Carsten!

Wird bei mir später Nachmittag....

Hab ich deine Tel.nr.? Schick mir doch ne sms - ich meld mich dann heut nachmittag (bis frühen Abend)

Gruß
Holger


----------



## tedi (19. Juli 2008)

morgen, ja du hast meine nr.

ich meld mich dann nachher....und lösch deine aus dem post!

gruß


----------



## nosh (19. Juli 2008)

wer lebende bäume mit ner axt bearbeitet bekommt von mir höchtpersöhnlichst einen arschtritt!


----------



## nudelholz (19. Juli 2008)

ich glaube nicht, dass holger lebende bäume mit der axt bearbeiten will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (19. Juli 2008)

??? Wie Bäume???

Axt und Schaufel waren doch für störende Fussgänger gedacht....

Scherz beiseite:

liegt doch genug Holz rum - ganz bestimmt schlag ich nichts frisches an

@Ben
Viel Spaß bei der Europatour - vielleicht bis in Gent!!


----------



## tedi (19. Juli 2008)

holger, schwing den schwamm....ich warte....;-)


hier regnets schon wieder!


----------



## Holger78 (19. Juli 2008)

kacke - wird wieder schmutzig....

Ich putz schon los


----------



## Holger78 (19. Juli 2008)

heut nette schokitour mit Carsten (tedi) unternommen - scheißwetter, gemütliches fahren....

werd den minikicker oben nach dem 1. anlieger morgen wahrscheinlich wegnehmen - der is ja in einem desolaten zustand; wenn schon dann richtig bitte!!


----------



## Holger78 (20. Juli 2008)

der fred is ja wie tot

heut den kicker restauriert und n paar abfahrten VOR dem hagelschauer getätigt....

@bene
schad, daß ich euch nicht getroffen hab - naja, muss das große gap halt noch was warten

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. Juli 2008)

restauriert is ja okay, aber wegnehmen muss ja nich sein. so kann man halt übers matschloch springen oder links dran vorbeifahren. mitten durch den matsch klaut nur geschwindigkeit...


----------



## tedi (21. Juli 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> heut nette schokitour mit Carsten (tedi) unternommen - scheißwetter, gemütliches fahren....
> 
> werd den minikicker oben nach dem 1. anlieger morgen wahrscheinlich wegnehmen - der is ja in einem desolaten zustand; wenn schon dann richtig bitte!!




Danke nochmal für guide spielen holger! Die tour bist du gefahren ich hab doch geschaut das ich nicht fliege und/oder geschoben....

fullface ist bestellt pedale bekomm ich morgen und die reifen schmeiss ich mi. um! Dann gehts hoffe ich besser...


----------



## Holger78 (21. Juli 2008)

@Rockcity Roller
Fand den Kicker im Urzustand echt wackelig - jetzt is er stabiler

@tedi
Mit neuen Reifen und griffigen Pedalen wird dir das echt Spaß machen!!

Fahr morgen abend nach der Arbeit nochmal n Ründchen - vielleicht is ja jemand anwesend....

Gruß
Holger


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand Lust heute Abend mal die Kalkberge zu erkunden?
LinK
Gruß max


----------



## TvS (23. Juli 2008)

Hi,

mit den Kalkbergen würde ich noch was warten. Die sind nur genießbar, wenn es ein paar Tage trocken war, sonst ist Rutschen angesagt.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Juli 2008)

Ok danke für den Hinweis.
Morgen jemand auf der Schokolade unterwegs?


----------



## Holger78 (23. Juli 2008)

Heut gegen acht bin ich anwesend. wenn jemand lust hat!?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## tedi (23. Juli 2008)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust heute Abend mal die Kalkberge zu erkunden?
> LinK
> Gruß max



die sind leider mittlerweile sehr holprig!
früher war alles schön glatt und viel angenhmer zum springen!

hinter den kalkbergen ist noch der kohleberg, dort kannst du direkt auch ne runde drehen!!!


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Juli 2008)

Super noch ein sehr nützlicher Hinweis. Werde bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal dort vorbeischauen.


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Juli 2008)

Nur mal so falls sich noch jemand anschließen will, wir fahren morgen um 14 uhr an Pionierquelle los. Also ca. zwischen 14:20 und 14:30 an der Toblerone.
Gruß max


----------



## Holger78 (23. Juli 2008)

kacke!

kauft euch nie die eastern plastikpedale
im trockenen ja ok - aber sobald der schuh naß is....

Holger


----------



## Regengott (25. Juli 2008)

Hat heut Abend evtl wer Bock mitzukommen...?


----------



## Holger78 (25. Juli 2008)

gegen halb neun bin ich für n paar runs anwesend....


----------



## Holger78 (31. Juli 2008)

Wahrscheinlich Sa nachmittag nochmal paar Runs....

Wer hat Bock?
Tedi?GM210?TvS?Wheeler9990?Rockcity Roller&Co?Nosh?maxxmaxx?Regengott?Sonstnochirgendjemand?

Vielleicht is jemand dabei, der mich an das Naturknaller-Gap 'heranführen' kann!?

Morgen abend schreib ich was definitives

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (31. Juli 2008)

Hi Holger,
ich bin grad leider nicht in Aachen, wenn ich wieder bikefertig bin melde ich mich. Viel Glück beim Gap Du Felsenspringer ;-).
Gruss, Basti


----------



## Regengott (1. August 2008)

Bock ist auf jeden Fall da...

Ist halt grad nur die Frage was der kaputte Fuß, das Wetter, und vor allem mein Mechanik-Lernpensum sagen...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (1. August 2008)

Sorry, Samstag Familienfest und Sonntag gemütliche Tour mit den Mädels.
Aber wir schaffen das noch irgendwann mal.


----------



## maxxmaxx (1. August 2008)

Was ist das "Naturknaller Gap"?  Der Bombenkrater?! Der Roadgap?!
Sollte es der Bombenkrater sein, dann kannst du es vergessen da steht immer noch 10 cm dick der Schmodder drin.
Ich kann dich da nicht "heranführen" aber mitfahren würde ich trotzdem. Früher Nachmittag wäre mir am liebsten.
Gruß MuX


----------



## Regengott (1. August 2008)

Das Naturknallergap is das große Roadgap in der Parallelstrecke zu Toblerone (bergrunter geguckt links der Toblerone) ist knapp 1,5m hoch... und die Landung is extrem Schei*se. Is das jetzt eins der von dir genannten Gaps ?


----------



## maxxmaxx (1. August 2008)

OH NEIN die Befürchtung hatte ich schon dass er das meint, aber jetzt ist der Holger vollkommen durchgedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Regengott (1. August 2008)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> OH NEIN die Befürchtung hatte ich schon dass er das meint, aber jetzt ist der Holger vollkommen durchgedreht





Solange er nicht irgendwo ne Geldquelle aufgetan hat für nen Bike mit besserer Lebensversicherung (gleich MEHR Federweg ... bzw überhaupt Federweg an der Hinterachse...) dann stimm ich dir zu


----------



## Holger78 (1. August 2008)

ah geh, die herrn....

knappe 1,70m würd ich tippen - aber sowas is doch bestimmt jeder dritte von uns früher mit dem bmx runter gesprungen oder? (naja - ich nich, aber) - alles nur ne technikfrage; halt mit nem wheeliedrop a la hansjörgnowayrey beginnen und dann langsam immer weiter runter mit der schnauze

ich schreib morgen mittag noch ne genaue uhrzeit - sollte aber sowas von 15.00h werden

bis demnächst!! an den harten kern, der mal grad woanders ist

tedi?? auch dabei?!


----------



## maxxmaxx (2. August 2008)

Also 15:00 ist gut, von mir aus auch noch was früher. Wolltet ihr nur die Parallelstrecke zur Toblerone fahren? Oder auch mal die einzig wahre?
Gruß Max


----------



## Holger78 (2. August 2008)

wird drei uhr bei mir werden.
parallelstrecke nur wenn jemand mit mir springt.
für den rest - so oft es geht die schoki runner


----------



## maxxmaxx (2. August 2008)

Treffpunkt?


----------



## Holger78 (2. August 2008)

gap!


----------



## maxxmaxx (2. August 2008)

Welcher?


----------



## Holger78 (2. August 2008)

schokogap halt


----------



## maxxmaxx (2. August 2008)

Ok bis denn


----------



## Holger78 (4. August 2008)

tour am sa war nice!
neue rampe aus dem bombenloch heraus und kicker am ende ausgebaut uuuund noch ne schanze vor dem gap!  Danke an die erbauer!

noch nen kleinen 14jährigen kennengelernt, der bis aufs gap auch nich unflott unterwegs war - meinen respekt; dieser jemand hat auf dem naturknaller einen drop gebaut - schaut ihn euch an und genießt!!

vielleicht die tage (do abend/samstag/sonntag) jemand lust und zeit am großen gap springen zu gehen?! suche immer noch moralische anleitung/unterstützung

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Facom (6. August 2008)

Ich werde heute abend mal vorbeischauen, mal sehen was da so erneuert wurde... 
Holger, du evtl. auch wieder am Start?


----------



## Holger78 (6. August 2008)

Hola!

Morgen je nach Wetter vielleicht wieder am Start....


----------



## tedi (7. August 2008)

steht der fr. holger?

dann mach ich ne stunde früher feierabend


----------



## Holger78 (7. August 2008)

heut doch nich mehr raus....

@tedi
morgen steht - egal welches wetter
dieses sch...roadgap - ich fahr an aber trau mich noch nicht; das soll sich morgen ändern - wär doch gelacht: kleine schanze

wird sowas mit/gegen fünf/sechs uhr bei mir morgen

Gruß
Holger


----------



## tedi (7. August 2008)

auf keinsten 

ne 19uhr, früher bin ich nicht da, entweder du wartest oder ich such dich!?

meld dich per handy, weiß nicht wann ich hier rein schaue!

gruß


----------



## Holger78 (9. August 2008)

ich bin gleich auf der toblerone (gegen halb drei)
vielleicht noch jemand?!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (9. August 2008)

yipieh - naturknaller-gap geknackt - yeahhhhhhh


----------



## tedi (9. August 2008)

und ich war nicht dabei


----------



## Regengott (10. August 2008)

Wah... er ist verrückt geworden...

Wenn du dich jetzt noch steigern willst MUSST du ja schon die Bikeparks...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (10. August 2008)

GM210 schrieb:


> Ich muss leider für heute absagen. Habs getsern was beim Joggen übertrieben (Anfängerfehler ;-) ) und kann mich kaum bewegen. Biken lass ich also heute und melde mich, wenn ich mal wieder bock auf die Schokolade habe.
> Falls Leute aus dem Forum bock haben auf Winterberg im August, so könnte man ja mal einen Termin überlegen. Gerade auch wegen Holger, der ja Arbeiten muss.
> 
> Happy trails, Basti



Wie schauts mit allgemeinem Interesse?
In der Woche ab dem 18. vielleicht?
Ein Auto für zwei Bikes und etwas Gepäck kann ich anbieten....

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (14. August 2008)

doch kein interesse an winterberg die herrn?

heut wieder mal auf der toblerone&co gewesen - mir scheint ich habe mir ein einsames hobby ausgesucht...
niemand momentan in actionstimmung? dieses we bin ich out of order - ab montag wieder im lande; jemand bock?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## eLw00d (14. August 2008)

Hey, ich hab immer Bock!


----------



## Facom (14. August 2008)

Also ich hab ab nächster Woche Urlaub und wäre sehr gerne mal in WB, wolltest du denn für die ganze Woche hin? So für nen Tag oder zwei wäre ich dabei! (Muss ja bisl Kraft für die Woche drauf sparen, wenn wir in Portes du Soleil sind  

Gruß


----------



## Holger78 (15. August 2008)

yeaaaaaaah 

das is doch mal ne spontane stellungnahme

nen tag winterberg fänd ich schon ganz klasse (vielleicht dienstag?); so mit früh morgens losfahrn halt.... wenns besonders gut gefällt, kann man ja noch nen tag dranhängen (einmal wechselklamotten einpacken - ne pension findet sich doch dann bestimmt)

zwei bikes mit gepäck inklusive freiem beifahrersitz kann ich so gerade anbieten; wenn die sache zu dritt steigen soll, müßte sich noch jemand zum fahren finden

@Facom
Portes du Soleil?! ok - hat geklappt; bin neidisch


----------



## GM210 (15. August 2008)

@ Holger: Bei mir gehts grad was wild durcheinander. Da ist mtb fahren momentan leider eher weniger angesagt. Ich würd ja liebend gern nach Winterberg, aber mit mir ist wohl nicht zu rechnen. Bin grad in Aachen hab aber mal  garkeine Zeit fürs biken und dann muss ich am Dienstag schon wieder weg. Zum kotzen, naja also biken wird bei mir erst fühestens zum 1. September wieder einen Platz finden. Leider. Freu mich dann aber auf ein Ründchen Toblerone mit Dir und den anderen.
Gruss, basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (16. August 2008)

Na dann wünsch ich erstmal a bisserl glatteres Fahrwasser die kommenden Tage!!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (18. August 2008)

Wie schauts mit Winterberg? Würde morgen eventuell von Köln aus starten - jemand mit dabei? Bei Interesse vielleicht ne Sms schicken oder hier posten.....  0172-2486713

Gruß
Holger


----------



## nudelholz (18. August 2008)

hey bin wieder im lande. 
bin leider die nächsten zwei wochen wegen uni und arbeit verhindert. Danach können wir aber sehr gern mal für nen tag nach winterberg wenn du zeit und lust hast. Dazwischen gerne toblerone.
gruß, ben


----------



## Holger78 (18. August 2008)

@Nudelholz
Die Winterberg-geschichte morgen scheitert scheinbar aufgrund Personalmangels....
Dann lass uns demnächst mal anvisieren

Was Toblerone betrifft - sag Bescheid wann du kannst (werd wahrscheinlich morgen dort wieder n Ründchen drehen)

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (22. August 2008)

Lahmer Haufen hier

Nach zwei dreistunden-touren am dienstag und gestern bin ich was kilometer machen betrifft erst einmal wieder bedient.

Morgen frühen nachmittag (15.00, 16.00h) is wieder toblerone-party-zeit!!

wer will; ich bin da!


----------



## nudelholz (22. August 2008)

jau da schließ ich mich doch an! hoffentlich is das wetter besser als heut.


----------



## Holger78 (22. August 2008)

war aber dann doch lustig heut

was aber mal richtig kacke is:

jemand (Forstamt?) hat das Naturknaller-Roadgap abgerissen

ach ja: dumdideldum - kommende woche hab ich mein neues demo7.............

jemand bock am sonntag nochmal zu rocken?


----------



## nosh (23. August 2008)

was für unmenschen es doch gibt!
haste nen foto von dem kaputten teil? in wie weit ist es zerstört?


----------



## Holger78 (23. August 2008)

die vordere hälfte gibts nicht mehr - die meisten baumstämme liegen jetzt auf dem weg.
man kanns noch springen; is allerdings nur noch so hoch wie toblerone-gap und halt nen meter länger als vorher....
würde tippen - stündchen für die restauration nötig

ich helf gern mit aufbauen (vielleicht noch was höher?! - hab in zukunft federweg unterm hintern)


----------



## RockyShocky (23. August 2008)

Hallo Holger,
wir treffen uns mit dem Specialized Stumpjumper Forum in Winterberg,am 1. Septemberwochenende.Nehmen Zimmer in Landschulheim(20â¬/Nacht) und sind von Freitag bis Sonntag dort.Da Du ja von einem Demo sprichst,wÃ¤rst du doch am richtigen Platz ;-)
Ãbrigens: Ich komme aus Baesweiler...

GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedi (24. August 2008)

demo7 

ich seh den holger schon der 5er drop in winterberg fliegen!!!



wei seihts di. aus holger???


----------



## Holger78 (24. August 2008)

Hey!

Das klingt mal wirklich verlockend - allerdings scheue ich die Liftwartezeiten am Wochenende....
Mal schaun wie's kommt - vielleicht meld ich mich nochmal!
Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für's Angebot

Gruß
Holger



RockyShocky schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> wir treffen uns mit dem Specialized Stumpjumper Forum in Winterberg,am 1. Septemberwochenende.Nehmen Zimmer in Landschulheim(20/Nacht) und sind von Freitag bis Sonntag dort.Da Du ja von einem Demo sprichst,wärst du doch am richtigen Platz ;-)
> Übrigens: Ich komme aus Baesweiler...
> 
> Gruß


----------



## Holger78 (24. August 2008)

Hola!

ein letztes mal mit meinem guten alten.... schnief.... 
denke das geht klar! welche uhrzeit haste geplant?

Gruß
Holger

P.S.: da war jemand am naturknaller fleißig - gap steht wieder




tedi schrieb:


> demo7
> 
> ich seh den holger schon der 5er drop in winterberg fliegen!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Holger78 (30. August 2008)

morgen gibts für mich premiere mit meinem demo7. jemand lust mitzufahren/-springen/-schieben?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## nudelholz (30. August 2008)

bin bis 1600 arbeiten. danach wollte ich mit jakob ne runde drehn. Kommen auch an der toblerone vorbei. Wann bist du da?


----------



## Holger78 (30. August 2008)

das is leider zu spät für mich.... muss heut und morgen in gent umziehen - werd mich daher gegen drei, vier uhr bereits auf den weg nach belgien machen.
schad - nächstes mal (vielleicht mal abends unter der woche wieder)

Gruß (auch an jakob)
Holger


----------



## GM210 (31. August 2008)

Ohhh der Holger hat mein Traumbike! Fein. Da freu ich mich für Dich. Ich bin jetzt wieder in Aachen und hätte evtl Donnerstag so gegen Abend Zeit ein Ründchen zu drehen. Wer Lust hat darf sich melden ;-). 
So wie es aussieht könnte ch vor dem Saisonende Anfang Oktober noch nach Winterberg. Vielleciht kriegt man da ja einen gemeinsamen Termin vereinbart? Fänd ich gut....

Gruss an alle


----------



## Holger78 (31. August 2008)

is echt schick das bike.... bin bei der mittleren steilabfahrt gleich mal unabsichtlich gesprungen da viel zu schnell - aber noch gut gegangen.
aus nem anlieger oben nach dem kicker bin ich rausgeflogen weil viel zu schnell - is mir dort noch nie passiert (bin viel zu weit gesprungen)
alles in allem ein vollkommen neues fahrgefühl (hab mir vorgenommen die toblerone demnächst mit richtig tempo runter zu fahren - im tempo wie bisher wirds sonst langweilig befürcht ich)

donnerstag könnt klappen - bin morgen abend (wahrscheinlich mit nudelholz) auch wieder auf der schoki

gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (2. September 2008)

http://www.dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/videos/watch-full-length-earthed-1-and-3/dirt-1231858.html

seeeehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Regengott (2. September 2008)

Ist morgen Nachmittag / Abend jemand anzutreffen ?

Ich würd mich über Gesellschaft freuen ^^


----------



## Holger78 (2. September 2008)

yoo - Ben und ich gegen sieben (oder kurz danach)
bis gleich

gruß
Holger


----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. September 2008)

das gap haben wir wieder aufgebaut  ist aber jetzt etwas schwerer zu springen als vorher. außerdem schneller...

naja und wir haben nen neuen spot wo´s dicke airtime gibt  wegbeschreibung gibts hier NICHT, aber beim zusammen fahren könenn wir gern mal dahin. paar fotos davon sind in meiner galerie.

@gm210: winterberg anfang oktober wär ich gern dabei!!!

gruß rainer


----------



## Holger78 (2. September 2008)

Fährt sich auch wirklich granatenmäßig - der Untergrund is ziemlich egal; man muss sich nur noch auf die Kurven konzentrieren. Nein, im Ernst: bin jetzt insgesamt sechs? mal die Toblerone runter - jedes Mal kann ichs besser laufen lassen; tolles Gefühl

Donnerstag hab ich nen Zahnarzttermin um halb drei - kanns daher nicht genau einschätzen wann ich auf der Toblerone sein werd; denk so gegen fünf - meld mich vorher nochmal bei dir

Was Winterberg betrifft - Freitag den 19.9. tät ich vorschlagen; da sind noch bekannte Gleichgesinnte (und es ist mein letzter FerienFreitag - hab mir extra schon von der Arbeit frei genommen)

Gruß
Holger



GM210 schrieb:


> Ohhh der Holger hat mein Traumbike! Fein. Da freu ich mich für Dich. Ich bin jetzt wieder in Aachen und hätte evtl Donnerstag so gegen Abend Zeit ein Ründchen zu drehen. Wer Lust hat darf sich melden ;-).
> So wie es aussieht könnte ch vor dem Saisonende Anfang Oktober noch nach Winterberg. Vielleciht kriegt man da ja einen gemeinsamen Termin vereinbart? Fänd ich gut....
> 
> Gruss an alle


----------



## GM210 (4. September 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen, der termin für Anfang Oktober in Winterberg wird für mich immer realistischer, ich fänds toll mit ein paar Leuten aus Aachen dort mal aufzuschlagen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ;-).

@Holger und Ben: Meine Digiknipse hatte wohl etwas Probleme mit dem wenigen Licht und die Videos sind verdammt kleine, aber zum analysieren sicher erstmal ausreichend. Hier schonmal 2 oder drei Fotos:


----------



## Holger78 (4. September 2008)

klasse fotos - danke dir!! war echt nett, daß du dafür vorbei gekommen bist

jetzt bin ich noch auf die videos gespannt

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Regengott (4. September 2008)

Hier sind noch nen paar... ;-) war eindeutig viel zu dunkel leider


----------



## Rockcity Roller (5. September 2008)

tralala


----------



## nudelholz (5. September 2008)

nice


----------



## GM210 (5. September 2008)

Respekt! Schönes Ding!

Wenn ich doch nur nicht so ein Schisser wär ;-)

ist vielleicht echt besser das Bild hier wieder rauszunehmen sich von echten Menschen zu nem Spot führen zu lassen ist eh viel kommunikativer ;-) , also auf bald Rainer. hehe


----------



## Holger78 (5. September 2008)

very nice. 
aber wo isn da der rest vom gap? soll heißen die landung? oder ballert man ins flat?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (5. September 2008)

trälälä


----------



## Holger78 (5. September 2008)

:d:d


----------



## Holger78 (5. September 2008)

morgen nachmittag gegen drei/vier uhr bin ich auffe toblerone. ben - ich schreib dir (relativ) genaue uhrzeit


----------



## nudelholz (5. September 2008)

hab nur n helmproblemchen :S


----------



## Holger78 (6. September 2008)

verstehe.... na - dann bin ich mal gespannt auf morgen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mark740 (8. September 2008)

Hört mal, der GM210 hat heute Geburtstag. Dazu von mir: Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Hat morgen nachmittag jemand Lust auf ne Runde Toblerone? Wetter soll ja gut werden und ab Mittwochs soll es wieder regnen.


----------



## nudelholz (8. September 2008)

uh, dann mal auch alles gute von mir!!

Holger und ich sind morgen am start. Ab wann bist du da?
gruß, ben


----------



## Holger78 (8. September 2008)

Happy Birthday


@Ben + Mark740:

Vor halb sieben schaff ich nich......
Und mittwoch kann ich ab halb vier - hoffentlich regnets erst abends


----------



## RockyShocky (8. September 2008)

Hi Leute,
wie sieht´n das aus-kann man die Tobli auch mit´m  HT halbwegs fahren?
Oder macht dat keinen Spaß?

Wollte mir das auch mal antun ;-)


----------



## Holger78 (8. September 2008)

die toblerone kannst du auch mit nem vollkommen ungefederten fahrrad runter düsen - ich weiß wovon ich spreche


----------



## nudelholz (8. September 2008)

hey du hattest immerhin irgendwas bei 30mm du angeber


----------



## RockyShocky (9. September 2008)

Klingt gut.
Die nächsten 2 Tage steht mein Bike wegen Kurbeltausch beim Dealer.
Am Wochenende stürtze ich mich gerne ins Schokovergnügen !

Vielleicht jemand am Start,der mich ein bischen einweist?

Warm dürfte ich von Baesweiler aus ja werden bis Aachen ,ich käme dann nur mit Bike.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Mark740 (9. September 2008)

Ich denke zwischen 17 und 17.30 Uhr bin ich da.


----------



## nudelholz (9. September 2008)

also ich werd heut wohl mal wieder beim unibiken mitfahrn. versuch dann so um 18:30 an der toblerone zu sein.
gruß, ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (9. September 2008)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!!!


----------



## nudelholz (9. September 2008)

bin wohl doch schon früher da. Mein helm is grad angekommen. Jetz bin ich ja quasi unverwundbar


----------



## Holger78 (9. September 2008)

nudelholz schrieb:


> hey du hattest immerhin irgendwas bei 30mm du angeber



 das stimmt....
wär aber auch ohne runter gefahren - hätt das üben halt noch n halbes jahr länger gedauert


----------



## Holger78 (10. September 2008)

in ner guten stunde bin ich wieder an der toblerone anzutreffen.... wer lust hat...


----------



## nudelholz (10. September 2008)

ja schade, war ja doch echt gutes wetter heut, nich wie angekündigt. Hat morgen irgendwer lust auf ne runde?


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. September 2008)

Trailtour oder nur Toblerone?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (10. September 2008)

jemanden kennen gelernt der das obere stück wirklich 'rockt'....

jetzt hab ich wieder neue motivation - danke @maxxwolf


----------



## nudelholz (10. September 2008)

ist dir die motivation nach einer woche mit dem demo schon abhanden gekommen??


----------



## Holger78 (10. September 2008)

hab doch erzählt, daß ichs momentan a bisserl simpel find....
muss einfach mehr springen und driften üben 

der kollege von heut is ganz oben mittels dem 20cm kicker erst nach rechts gesprungen um gleich danach ne linkskurve einzuleiten zwecks umfahren von dem umgestürzten Baum (der mit der eingebauten rampe)
weiß gar nich genau wie ers gemacht hat - aber egal, das werd ich üben; sah echt geil aus


----------



## nudelholz (11. September 2008)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Trailtour oder nur Toblerone?



auch mal gerne wieder ne trailtour. is mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## Grashalm (11. September 2008)

Ich hätt auch Bock auf ne Trailtour, insbesondere mal ein paar neue kennenzulernen. 
Wie siehts aus?


----------



## nudelholz (11. September 2008)

von mir aus gern. um 3? oder wann habt ihr zeit?


----------



## Grashalm (11. September 2008)

16 uhr fänd ich besser. treffpunkt kreisverkehr hangeweiher oder waldschenke?


----------



## nudelholz (11. September 2008)

waldschenke


----------



## maxxmaxx (11. September 2008)

Ok ich hoffe ich schaffe es bis dahin. Was haltet ihr von Siebenwege als Treffpunkt!?
Habt ihr schon einen Plan welche Trails ihr ansteuern wollt?

Gruß Max


----------



## Grashalm (11. September 2008)

ich hab keinen plan, verlass mich da auf euch 

siebenwege kenn ich nich

pn is unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (11. September 2008)

Also wie wäre es mit 17 Uhr?
Hat jemand von euch schon ne Idee wo ihr langfahren wollt??
Ansonsten wäre Siebenwege besser, dann hätte ich nämlich ne nette Tour im Angebot ( über Belgien zum Eisenbahntrail) ist eigentlich nur der Eisenbahntrail drin der was schwieriger ist. Wenn ihr mehr Trails fahren wollt, dann macht mal einen Vorschlag.


----------



## nudelholz (11. September 2008)

wollte eigentlich die sonne noch n bisschen genießen. Kenn mich einigermaßen aus im wald. tour können wir dann spontan zusammenstellen


----------



## maxxmaxx (11. September 2008)

Also wann und wo?


----------



## nudelholz (11. September 2008)

1600 waldschenke


----------



## Holger78 (12. September 2008)

jemand morgen unterwegs?


----------



## GM210 (12. September 2008)

also ich schonmal nicht, aber was ist mit deiner bremse? wollten wir die nicht entlüften bzw die leitung kürzen?


----------



## Holger78 (12. September 2008)

yep!
war bis neun arbeiten; bis gerad noch im keller verschwunden gewesen um saintkurbel zu montieren.... wollt das noch schnell erledigen - nicht dass ich morgen nachmittag erst feststell dass mir mal wieder irgendein 'superspezialinnenlagerschlüssel' o.ä. fehlt und ich bis montag warten muss....

gern würd ich das morgen/übermorgen erledigen wenn möglich bei dir


----------



## GM210 (13. September 2008)

und haben die bremsen gefunzt oder müssen wir nochmal ran? hoffentlich liegste jetzt nicht im dunklen wald irgendwo im gebüsch ;-)


----------



## Holger78 (13. September 2008)

die bremsleistung beider is deutlich besser!
leider hat sich nach 1,5h der druckpunkt der vorderen verschoben - nach ner pause is er wieder ok; denk da werd ich nochmal entlüften müssen...

insgesamt aber wirklich nett jetzt, die code!!
danke nochmals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (14. September 2008)

heut jemand on tour?


----------



## nudelholz (14. September 2008)

auf jeden fall! bin grad zurück und das wetter is ja mal bombig.


----------



## Holger78 (14. September 2008)

bis gleich!!


----------



## Holger78 (15. September 2008)

ich fahr morgen auffe toblerone - wer noch? so ab 14.00h tipp ich mal spontan


----------



## nudelholz (15. September 2008)

so früh? musste nich arbeiten? 
bin dabei


----------



## Holger78 (15. September 2008)

nö - nur noch do nachmittag n paar stündchen arbeiten; den rest der woche frei.
hat jetzt auch gereicht für die ferien; zehn wochen gearbeitet, jetzt is ne woche frei mal nötig. kommende woche hat sichs mit biken in der woche erledigt - wieder auf nach gent..........

meld mich morgen nochmal per sms - möchte eine vielzahl an abfahrten und sprüngen (und steil-s-kurven) genießen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (16. September 2008)

hey holger, föhrst du am freitag oder samstag auch? ben ist natürlich auch gefragt. an einem der tage hätte ich bock zu fahren und könnte das mal in meinen lernplan integrieren. ich muss mich ja malwieder auf meinen bock setzen und ein wenig feeling für die schüssel kriegen. ;-)
würd mich freuen.

gruss, basti


----------



## Holger78 (16. September 2008)

hola!
freitag fahr ich aller voraussicht nach winterberg - lust mitzukommen?
sa oder sonntag wär ich dann wahrscheinlich wieder in ac aktiv.


----------



## Namerra (16. September 2008)

Hi,
bin noch recht neu in aachen, und auch im aachener wald kenn ich mich nich wirklich aus . Aber was ihr so über die strecke schreibt hört sich das schon sehr gut an. Mit der wegbeschreibung versuch ich mal morgen mittag die strecke zu finden, aber vllt ist ja von euch morgen jemand da der lust hat mir den weg und die strecke mal zu zeigen. Fahr zwar noch nicht solange mtb aber runtergekommen bin ich bis jetz überall  .
Das wetter soll ja morgen recht stabil wolkig bleiben. 
Danke schonmal

Mfg Tim


----------



## GM210 (16. September 2008)

Hey Holger, Winterberg lockt mich, wird aber nicht gehen. Am Wochenende Toblerone fänd ich fein. Wann wolltest Du denn fahren gehen. Ich wäre für Samstag Mittag. Alles andere passt aber auch.
@Namerra: wir können uns gern, falls ich fahren gehe, in der Stadt treffen und dann am Wochenende zusammen zur Toblerone fahren. Kannst Dich ja mal melden.

Gruss, Basti


----------



## Holger78 (16. September 2008)

muss mal schaun was meine knochen nach nem tag winterberg sagen - vielleicht dann auch eher sonntag bei mir; mal schaun halt.... auf jeden fall nochmal dieses we!! sch...s-kombination auf dem naturknaller üben

@Namerra:
wenn du noch nicht lange mtb fährst wird dir die toblerone SEHR gefallen denk ich


----------



## GM210 (16. September 2008)

Sonntag passt mir auch besser. Ich guck dann mal hier rein, um zu sehen wann Du auf der Schokolade bist am Sonntag.


----------



## Namerra (17. September 2008)

Wochenende hört sich gut an, bin samstags immer in krefeld, aber gegen Sonntag mittag wieder in aachen. Dann euch noch ne gute woche und viel spaß in winterberg .


----------



## Holger78 (17. September 2008)

dann aller voraussicht nach bis sonntag! ich erzähl dann von winterberg....


----------



## pratt (18. September 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> dann aller voraussicht nach bis sonntag! ich erzähl dann von winterberg....



Ja dann treffen wir uns Morgen früh in Winterberg!

Alles vör dor Pratt
Mio


----------



## Holger78 (18. September 2008)

hab um 8.15h noch nen zahnarzttermin ; anschließend komm ich nach
wird was kühler werden dort, he?! ich nehm mal ne lange hose und nen pullover mit....

bis moin
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (18. September 2008)

ich wollt es bereits vor einigen tagen hier posten:

hab am toblerone gap nen kleinen inbus gefunden mit rot eloxierter kappe - von ner zug-,druckstufe einer/s gabel/dämpfers 
wer diesen sucht bitte melden

gruß
Holger


----------



## Mark740 (20. September 2008)

Ist heute oder morgen jemand da? Könnte heute so ab 15 bis 16 Uhr da sein.


----------



## basmati (20. September 2008)

Ja , ich werde gleich mal zur tobl. fahren bin so um 14:45 da.


----------



## GM210 (20. September 2008)

hey mark:

ich wollte morgen gegen mittag hoch zur toblerone. so um 13 uhr herum. fänds schön, wenn wir mal ne runde zusammen drehen würden.

gruss, basti 

p.s.: die videos kommen dann heute, habs wieder vergessen. sorry


----------



## Mark740 (20. September 2008)

Morgen 13 Uhr passt. Ist mir auch etwas lieber als heute. Bis morgen dann!


----------



## nudelholz (20. September 2008)

bin auch auch dabei


----------



## Holger78 (20. September 2008)

ich auch auch


----------



## GM210 (20. September 2008)

jau cool. dann wird das ja mal ne richtig schöne runde. wetter wird wohl auch passen. top.


----------



## basmati (20. September 2008)

Würd ja auch gerne kommen, leider hab ich grad meine Gabel verbogen!!
viel spa?!  gruß mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (20. September 2008)

@basmati
das ja mal kacke

@den rest
dat wird lekker!

(hat jemand gute DH-videos zuhaus die er mir mal 'leihen' würd?)

würd morgen ne tüte zum einpacken mitbringen (....hüstel......)


----------



## nudelholz (20. September 2008)

haste meine schon alle weggeguckt? bald kommt nwd9


----------



## Holger78 (20. September 2008)

ne - zwei hab ich mir noch über gelassen....

sind zum teil ja aber mehr so szenen mit dreckhüpfen un so....  bergabfahren is bei mir angesagt


----------



## basmati (20. September 2008)

Haste schon Seasons gesehen?? bestimmt, super Film!!!


----------



## Holger78 (20. September 2008)

yep - wirklich ganz großes tennis!


----------



## Grashalm (20. September 2008)

bin sehr wahrscheinlich auch am Start.

@ Holger
Wie wärs mit Virtuous?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (20. September 2008)

klingt nach virtuosem downhill-können
in dem fall würd ich mir den sehr gern reinziehen!


----------



## nudelholz (20. September 2008)

den muss ich auch nochmal sehn


----------



## Holger78 (20. September 2008)

ja dann muss ihn ja morgen einer mitbringen, in 2facher version


----------



## nudelholz (20. September 2008)

mit schleifchen


----------



## Grashalm (20. September 2008)

hab ihn aber nur einmal


----------



## nudelholz (20. September 2008)

ich bring die bastelschere mit


----------



## maxxmaxx (21. September 2008)

Beszüglich DH Videos, kennt jemand EOFT, ist jedes jahr ein MTB Film dabei, dieses Jahr Seasons. Am 11.11 ist die Film Tour in Aachen, wer dann nicht den Karnevalsbeginn feiert, sollte das nicht verpassen! 

NWD 8 kennst du bestimmt schon?!

Oder such dir hier einfach welche raus


----------



## Holger78 (21. September 2008)

gute idee mit youtube!
Dankeschön


----------



## nudelholz (21. September 2008)

bei soner qualität muss man sich das nich antun


----------



## Grashalm (21. September 2008)

Hab die besten rausgepict...



 

 

 



gruss Grashalm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mark740 (21. September 2008)

Super, vielen dank nochmal fürs Fotografieren.


----------



## Holger78 (21. September 2008)

von mir ebenfalls recht schönen dank!
bis demnächst wieder

gruß
Holger


----------



## GM210 (22. September 2008)

danke auch von mir für das foto.


----------



## ime1980 (23. September 2008)

Hey, bin neu hier in Aachen.
Wollte morgen mal die Toblerone heizen.
Wie kommt man da am besten hin, oder hat noch wer Lust zu fahren der hier noch ein paar gute Trails kennt?


----------



## Holger78 (23. September 2008)

hab die kommenden monate do/fr frei.
do fahr ich erst nach namur; vielleicht ja im anschluss noch auf die schoki...
meld mich per sms wie gewohnt, da ich momentan nicht so oft ins netz komm

gruss
Holger


----------



## Namerra (23. September 2008)

Hi ime,
wollt mich morgen auch wieder aufs rad setzen, nur leider hab ich auch keine ahnung wo die toblerone zu finden ist. Bin auch noch recht neu hier in aachen, aber wenn du bock hast können wir uns ja auf die suche nach der abfahrt machen. Auf der ersten seite ist ja ne wegbeschreibung, vllt finden wir das ding ja sogar .
Ich hätte ab ca 14.30 uhr zeit.

Mfg Namerra


----------



## RockyShocky (23. September 2008)

Namerra schrieb:


> Hi ime,
> wollt mich morgen auch wieder aufs rad setzen, nur leider hab ich auch keine ahnung wo die toblerone zu finden ist. Bin auch noch recht neu hier in aachen, aber wenn du bock hast können wir uns ja auf die suche nach der abfahrt machen. Auf der ersten seite ist ja ne wegbeschreibung, vllt finden wir das ding ja sogar .
> Ich hätte ab ca 14.30 uhr zeit.
> 
> Mfg Namerra


@ime1980 & Namerra
Ja Leute,war auch noch nie da, hat sich hier leider auch niemand gemeldet zum guiden.
Bei vernünftigem Wetter würde ich mich anschliessen
Scheint aber eher eine matschige Angelegenheit zu werden morgen


----------



## Namerra (23. September 2008)

Joa, ich glaub auch, leider, aber es soll ja morgen trocken bleiben. Naja, aber so nen bisschen matsch hat ja noch keinem geschadet .
Können ja morgen mittag das wetter abwarten und wenns ok is treffen wir uns einfach irgendwo, hab den weg grad mal abgeschrieben, gucken obs passt


----------



## nudelholz (23. September 2008)

hey jungs. meistens schreiben wir ins forum wenn wir zur toblerone fahrn. Wenn ihr dann zeit und lust habt könnt ihr euch gerne melden, dann kann man nen treffpunkt ausmachen. 
gruß, ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nudelholz (23. September 2008)

@holger
das klingt ja mal gut. Dann biste ja wohl auch bei winterberg freitags dabei!?


----------



## RockyShocky (23. September 2008)

Namerra schrieb:


> Joa, ich glaub auch, leider, aber es soll ja morgen trocken bleiben. Naja, aber so nen bisschen matsch hat ja noch keinem geschadet .
> Können ja morgen mittag das wetter abwarten und wenns ok is treffen wir uns einfach irgendwo, hab den weg grad mal abgeschrieben, gucken obs passt


KLar,warten wir mal bis Mittag ab.


----------



## RockyShocky (23. September 2008)

nudelholz schrieb:


> hey jungs. meistens schreiben wir ins forum wenn wir zur toblerone fahrn. Wenn ihr dann zeit und lust habt könnt ihr euch gerne melden, dann kann man nen treffpunkt ausmachen.
> gruß, ben



KLar,schon gepeilt
Bisher leider nie Zeit gehabt


----------



## nudelholz (23. September 2008)

RockyShocky schrieb:


> KLar,schon gepeilt
> Bisher leider nie Zeit gehabt



Dann darfste dich auch nich beschweren


----------



## RockyShocky (23. September 2008)

nudelholz schrieb:


> Dann darfste dich auch nich beschweren



Sollte nicht als Beschwerde gemeint sein 

Hat auch schonmal kurzfrißtig an Ortsunkenntnis gehapert.(obwohl ich mal 4 Jahre in AC gewohnt habe  )

Welche Richtung ist das denn vom Kaiserplatz aus?Komme aus Richtung Tivoli(ohne Auto...).
Oder gibts da ne andere Alternative?
Richtung Rothe Erde hoch bis an den Ring weiter und dann?

Könnte ja auch ne Karte ausdrucken,aber die halte ich eh immer falschrum und lande in der Pampa 

Hab leider kein GPS


----------



## ime1980 (23. September 2008)

Hey, hab den ganzen Tag Zeit. Wenn sich jemand zum guiden bereit erklärt wär dat super.
Hab da kein Anhaltspunkt wo ich da  wo hin muß. Irgendwo n zentraler Treffpunkt ist auch Klasse. Würd da mal den Dom im Zenrum vorschlagen. Geh mal davon aus das das hier das zentralste kirchenähnliste Gebäude ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (24. September 2008)

cool, dann kommt der holger mit nach winterberg.  
Wann passt es euch denn am besten vom Termin her?
Also ich wäre ab dem 3.10. bereit denke ich.

gruss, Basti


----------



## nudelholz (24. September 2008)

dito. freu mich schon n keks


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. September 2008)

GM210 schrieb:


> cool, dann kommt der holger mit nach winterberg.
> Wann passt es euch denn am besten vom Termin her?
> Also ich wäre ab dem 3.10. bereit denke ich.
> 
> gruss, Basti



am 3.10. wollte ich auch nach winterberg....n paar von unseren jungs sind wohl auch dabei! wie sieht das bei euch aus mit abfahrtszeit, autos etc?

gruß rainer


----------



## GM210 (24. September 2008)

Hey Rainer,

fester Termin steht bisher noch nicht 100%ig. Es stand mal im Raum eine Nacht in der Jugendherberge zu pennen. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob das noch aktuell ist.

Gruss, Basti


----------



## Holger78 (25. September 2008)

bonjour!

3.10.? da bin ich mit dabei!
was mich betrifft: würd eher nur einen tag fahren (dafür morgens früh los); hab letztes mal gemerkt, daß ich für zwei tage hintereinander zu schwach bin - danach erstmal erholung nötig....

P.S.:
hab heut in chaudfontaine den track gefunden von dem rennen vor einigen monaten - nette strecke. nur elendig lang zum bergauflaufen.... jemand mal lust auf ne shuttletour dort? die kommenden wochen irgendwann

P.P.S.:
wie schauts eigentlich diesen samstag bei euch in bezug auf naturknaller und co...?

gruß
Holger


----------



## GM210 (25. September 2008)

hi,

hab grad noch ne schöne mandelentzündung. wenn alles bis zum 3.10 ausgestanden ist, bin ich natürlich dabei. ein tag ist auch ok. bei 2 tagen wintergberg könnte man halt den tag was gechillter angehen lassen, aber 1 tag ist definitiv auch super. 
samstag hol ich meine freundin in frankfurt am flughafen ab, also nix mit biken bei mir ;-)

chaudfontaine gerne ein ander mal!

gruss, basti


----------



## nudelholz (25. September 2008)

bin samstag dabei. wetter soll ja bombe werden.
Ich bin auch der meinung, dass ein tag winterberg langt. Wenn man morgens früh losfährt hat man auch genug zeit. Is dann auch nich so teuer. 
Dann hoffen wir mal, dass Basti bis dahin gesund is. Wie sieht das denn mit Autos aus? Ich könnte wohl nen A3 besorgen. Is aber halt nich das größte Auto. Holger wie viel passt bei dir rein? Und Basti du hast doch auch was von auto gesagt oder?

gruß, ben


----------



## Mark740 (25. September 2008)

Samstag wär ich auch dabei. Winterberg am 3.10. wird bei mir nichts, da ich noch ne Prüfung habe.

Ich denke mal, so ab 13 bis 14 Uhr könnte ich da sein.


----------



## Holger78 (26. September 2008)

bei mir passen zwei (auseinandergebaute) bikes hinein und ein fahrgast.
gute besserung basti!

sa 13.00h find ich ne gute zeit


----------



## Holger78 (26. September 2008)

mist.
hab vergessen, daß ich kommende woche freitag abend zu einem geburtstag eingeladen bin. das ganze findet allerdings in trier statt....
d.h., ich kann freitag nur bis ca 16.00 in winterberg bleiben - würd daher DOCH vorschlagen bereits do anzureisen

wie schauts ben? doch do bereits?
basti? ok für dich?

was die zwei autoplätze anbelangt - voraussetzung ist, daß bis kommenden do meine schnellspannachse von bikecomponents geliefert wird - andernfalls kann ich mein bike nicht zerlegen und hab nur für mich platz im auto....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nudelholz (26. September 2008)

donnerstag is vielleicht garnich so verkehrt, da am freitag ja feiertag ist und es dann wohl eher voller is. Allerdings muss ich eigentlich an dem Tag arbeiten. Vielleicht lässt sich da noch was ändern, wenn das mit basti auch passt?
Mit der Achse. Vielleicht könnte ich ja die Kollegen überreden alle Pakete wo RockShox drin is als erstes auszupacken


----------



## GM210 (26. September 2008)

donnerstag ginge bei mir auch. ist zwar stressig aber nun gut. feiertag ist eh mal shice, da brechend voll. hab das mal miterlebt, alledings schon was her.
ich muss noch gucken wie ich das mit dem auto mache, werde aber wohl eins haben und hätte somit einen platz für bike und den fahrer frei.


----------



## Holger78 (26. September 2008)

prima (auch das mit deinen kollegen, ben)

soll ich mal nach ner günstigen übernachtungsmöglichkeit ausschau halten?
rockyshocky hat mal was von landschulheim/jugendherberge erzählt (20euro die nacht). das wär doch ne gute option, oder?! n paar käse- und wurstbrote und ab dafür

was meint ihr?


----------



## nudelholz (26. September 2008)

ach willste dann doch 2 tage machen? ich glaub mir würde auch ein tag reichen, auch finanziell. schließe mich da aber dann der mehrheit an.
Sind wir dann zu dritt? Rainer was war mit dir? Wolltest du auch mit fahrn?


----------



## Holger78 (26. September 2008)

hab mi bis spät abends schule. wollt entweder noch später abends oder aber eher do morgen nach deutschland zurück. entsprechend mittags fahren, daß man noch drei, vier stunden in den park kann. freitag dann von zehn bis ~drei/vier für mich....
sind halt schon knapp drei stunden autofahrt dorthin. daher jetzt auch gern die übernachtung dazwischen.
soweit nur MEINE planung - was meint et basti denn so? 
Kann mir vorstellen, daß der Rainer am donnerstag arbeiten muss


----------



## GM210 (26. September 2008)

eine seite weiter vorn hat er was geschrieben. RAINER wie siehts aus?

zum thema 1 oder 2 tage: mir ists egal, wobei ich aus kostengründen eher zu einem tag tendiere 2x lift plus übernachtung und futter puhh bissel was teuer für mich. ausserdem wirds am freitag garantiert sehr voll wegen des feiertages, so denn das wetter mitspielt.


----------



## GM210 (26. September 2008)

obwohl ich ja schpn bock hätte auf 2 tage ;-)

jungs ich muss grad ma ne runde pennen. ich beteilige mich an der planng ab morgen nachmittag wieder. ich "darf" ja heute um 3 uhr nachts gen frankfurt düsen.
in diesem sinne, bis morgen


----------



## Holger78 (26. September 2008)

joa - einmal abendessen dort und nen zwanziger für die nacht. der rest is doch beinah identisch qua preis mit der heimat.... genug geschmierte brote mitnehmen oder? kann man den lift nich entsprechend 'stundenweise' nehmen?
gute fahrt nachher basti!


----------



## nudelholz (26. September 2008)

warum nich donnerstags früh morgen hin, so dass man um 10-11 da is und abends nach ladenschluss wieder heim? aber lass uns morgen drüber reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (27. September 2008)

moin.
wird doch eher 14.00h als 13.00h. bis gleich!


----------



## nudelholz (30. September 2008)

wie siehts denn jetz aus mit donnerstag? wetter soll beschissen werden...


----------



## Mark740 (30. September 2008)

Ich muss angesichts meines Lernpensums leider absagen. Wäre sicher 'ne super Schlammschlacht.


----------



## nudelholz (30. September 2008)

Also gegen Schlamm an sich hab ich nichts. Aber ich hab keine lust den ganzen Tag im regen zu fahren.


----------



## GM210 (30. September 2008)

ben du hast post.


Der Bikepark ist in der Saison 2008 bis einschließlich Sonntag 2 November durchgängig 7 Tage die Woche geöffnet. Öffnungszeiten: Montags bis Freitags     10 - 18 Uhr und Samstag, Sonntag sowie an Feiertagen 9 - 18 Uhr.   


villeicht sollte man mal kurzfristig schauen, wenn gutes wetter sein sollte. also wenigstens kein regen.


----------



## GM210 (1. Oktober 2008)

hey holger ist dein boobar schon da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (1. Oktober 2008)

bikemailorder hat geschrieben, daß er nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Meine Nachfrage geht jetzt zu 74 anstatt 78 cm. würd mir immer noch reichen...


----------



## Holger78 (1. Oktober 2008)

schad, daß das nix wird mit morgen....
mal schaun, ob ich allein fahr....
meld mich nochmal per sms!


----------



## nosh (2. Oktober 2008)

leute habt ihr kein icq? 
oder wenigstens mal über die funktion der privaten nachricht nachgedacht?


----------



## GM210 (2. Oktober 2008)

Falscher Tonfall möcht ich meinen!
Was genau wolltest Du uns denn mitteilen?


----------



## Holger78 (3. Oktober 2008)

um euch im nachhinein mal etwas neidisch zu machen:
in willingen war heute traumwetter bei 11°C und strahlendem Sonnenschein.... Liftwartezeiten: ~8 sekunden

nächstes mal mit euch - und wenn ich euch am lenker mitschleifen muss

Gruß
Holger


----------



## GM210 (3. Oktober 2008)

hey holger das freut mich für dich, aber an biken ist bei mir momentan nicht zu denken. bin immer noch ausgeknocked und total krank. die haben baer ja dieses jahr bis zum 2 november auf. hoffentlich schaffen wir es bis dahin nochmal. 

schönen feiertag noch


----------



## Rockcity Roller (4. Oktober 2008)

nosh schrieb:


> leute habt ihr kein icq?
> oder wenigstens mal über die funktion der privaten nachricht nachgedacht?



das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, bene


----------



## Holger78 (4. Oktober 2008)

is denn so n fred nicht dazu da um sich auszutauschen? zielsetzung im prinzip doch die gleiche wie bei icq


----------



## GM210 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi Rainer, ich versteh eigentlich nicht so ganz was Ihr habt. Gut die ganze Winterberg-Geschichte war schon bissl offtopic, allerdings ging es ja darum ein paar Leute aus Aachen zusammen zu trommeln, um gemeinsam nach Winterberg zu fahren. Du hast ja diesbezüglich auch gepostet das Du nach eh nach Winterberg wolltest und ich hatte Dich ja auch mal angesprochen. Also wo liegt das Problem? Allzusehr stören wir Euch doch glaub ich nicht, da Ihr ja eh nicht besonders aktiv seid in diesem Thread. Was ja auch ok ist. Deine Meinung zum Forum kenn ich ja bzw. ich meine mich zu erinnern ;-)
Also nix für ungut. 
Gruß, Basti


----------



## benjamin123 (4. Oktober 2008)

jungens jungens, ich hasse ja eigentlich foren und dass problem ist ganz einfach, ihr macht hier den aachener wald zu einem öffentlichen spot (Internet, schonmal drüber nachgedacht), sprich jeder der nach aachen kommt sieht dieses forum und denkt supaaaa eine toller track und schon sind die bike-touristen da, ihr solltet euch mal überlegen wer die ganzen trails gebaut hat und/oder in schuss hält, und nicht so selbstverständlich tuen. es geht nicht darum ob ihr sie fahren dürft oder nicht, wenn jemand die toblerone findet ist dass total in ordnung, aber dieses, hey ich bin neu hier in aachen, gebt mir mal die beschreibungen von coolen trails, finde ich nicht gerade den hit. die jungens und mädels sollen einfach mehr in den wald gehen und dann lernt man die leute und die trails von alleine kennen, so habe ich es nämlich auch gemacht (ich bin gerade mal zwei jahre dabei),was meint ihr eigentlich wie lange der förster dass noch mitmacht, der braucht doch nur mal mtb/aachen bei google einzugeben und dann findet er dieses forum, dann kommt er euch auch mal zur verabredeten zeit an der toblerone besuchen und dann, guckt ihr blöd. ach ja, ihr müsst selbstverständlich nicht auf uns hören, aber im toblerone forum haben andere trailnamen nichts zu suchen, dass ist nämlich auch dass problem warum wir vorsichtig mit euch umgehen, ihr seit viel zu aktiv in diesem forum, wir haben nämlich bedenken euch mehr zu zeigen, genau aus den obigen gründen, und gm210 musst dich nicht direkt angemacht fühlen (falscher tonfall und so), wir fühlen uns auch nicht angemacht wenn man einen trail 20h schaufelt und ihn dann im internet von leuten gepostet sieht von denen man nur dass fahrrad kennt auf dem sie sitzen, oder schon etwas intimeres über ihr privatleben in diesem forum liest. Ihr seit sicherlich keine schlechten Kerle, sind wir auch nicht, aber den einstieg habt hir euch ein wenig versaut. Also, nix für ungut und bis demnächst auf der schokki, ha ihr typen, das heißt toblerone,

mfg
benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (4. Oktober 2008)

GM210 schrieb:


> Hi Rainer, ich versteh eigentlich nicht so ganz was Ihr habt. Gut die ganze Winterberg-Geschichte war schon bissl offtopic, allerdings ging es ja darum ein paar Leute aus Aachen zusammen zu trommeln, um gemeinsam nach Winterberg zu fahren. Du hast ja diesbezüglich auch gepostet das Du nach eh nach Winterberg wolltest und ich hatte Dich ja auch mal angesprochen. Also wo liegt das Problem? Allzusehr stören wir Euch doch glaub ich nicht, da Ihr ja eh nicht besonders aktiv seid in diesem Thread. Was ja auch ok ist. Deine Meinung zum Forum kenn ich ja bzw. ich meine mich zu erinnern ;-)
> Also nix für ungut.
> Gruß, Basti



klar, mit winterberg ok, da hab ich mich nich mehr gemeldet, lag aber auch etwas daran, was der benny grad eben geschrieben hat. das seh ich nämlich so ähnlich...als ich n paar fotos vom koffer gepostet hab, hab ich nich drüber nachgedacht und prompt kam dann von irgendwem: geil, schreib mal ne wegbeschreibung.... und das is eben genau das was der benny meint, das sollten wir vermeiden, sonst kommt der förster mit schießgewehr und wir können bald nur noch in der stadt vom garagendach dropen. desweiteren kann der "toblerone" thread auch weiterhin besagte strecke behandeln, für winterberg ausflüge etc. kann man ja einfach nen neuen thread starten, dann bleibts halbwegs übersichtlich, und man muss nich kilometerweit runterscrollen, um nen post zu finden, der grad mal einen tag alt ist. wir wollen hier auch niemanden anmachen oder ähnliches, nur kommts mir auch etwas so vor, als ob der derzeitige freeride boom ZU weite kreise zieht (internet) ...dafür haben wir echt schon zu viel zeit mit schaufel und hacke an den trails verbracht..

also, auch von mir nix für ungut, und bis bald auf der """schokolade""" 
DAS HEISST WIRKLICH TOBLERONE!!!!! 

gruß rainer


----------



## GM210 (4. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem internet seh ich ganz genauso. Wir hatten uns auch mal an der Toblerone darüber unterhalten. Nur sind der Holger, Ben,Mark und Ich nicht die Typen die im Netz irgendwelche Wegbeschreibungen geben. Ich hab mich immer per PN mit interessierten verabredet und wir sind dann zusammen zur T. geradelt. Im übrigen bin ich ja auch super froh, dass Ihr irgendwann mal die T. angefangen habt! Und nur mal zur Ehrenrettung,  ich bin schon zu alt um ein Opfer des Freeride booms zu sein ;-). Ich hab zwar 5 Jahre pausiert fahre aber schon immer mtb. da gabs freeriden noch garnicht. zumindest nicht als begriff der in magazinen auftaucht ;-). also für mich ist die sache jetzt gegessen. Ich versteh Eure Sorgen, nur der Ton von Bene passte mir nicht. 
Achja, und Respekt für das Koffer Gap. Schaut fett aus. Für mich eher noch nichts ;-) . Und NEIN, ich will nicht wissen wo es ist.

Gruss und viel Spass beim biken. 
Man sieht sich, Basti


----------



## Sturmvogel (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi!

Nun, ich denke, es ist immer so eine Sache mit dem Internet. Man sollte wirklich Trails nicht "öffentlich" machen. Es wäre schade, wenn sie dann von Biketouris übervölkert und zum Teil auch kaputt gefahren werden. Oder vom Forstamt ausfindig und platt gemacht werden. Allerdings sind wir Biker doch eine grosse Community. Ich denke, man sollte die Trails "ehren", da auch zum Teil immer Arbeit und Einsatz der Locals dahintersteckt. Wenn man als "Fremder" kommt, sollte man wirklich schauen, dass man sich an die Locals selbst wendet, ob hier oder auch vor Ort selbst. So lernt man zudem auch immer wieder nette Gleichgesinnte kennen. So machts umso mehr Spass.


----------



## Holger78 (5. Oktober 2008)

Die Diskussion ist und bleibt scheinbar ewig die gleiche
Ich find's schade! 
Möchte keinerlei Marken- und Produktrechte verletzen!
Daher auch mal ne Alternative zu diesem Thread.
Bis demnächst wieder im Wald!

Lg 
Holger


----------



## eLw00d (12. Oktober 2008)

Wir sind gestern zu zweit mal angereist um uns den Trail mal anzuschauen.
Hier bei uns haben die Bagger und Radlader vor einiger Zeit gewütet und alles platt gemacht.

Ist ein superschöner Trail!
Anfahrt ist zwar von uns aus quasi gleichlang wie bis zu den Filthy Trails, aber ein bisschen Abwechslung schadet ja nie. 

Wenn an Wochenenden mal Baumaßnahmen anstehen solltet, kann ich gern mal mithelfen.

Haben ne Menge Leute kennengelernt gestern. Aber alles Anfänger, die teilweise auch zum ersten Mal da waren.
Eine hübsche junge Dame war auch mit von der Partie. Die kannste sich scheinbar schon etwas besser aus und sprach von einem "Jazz-Trail" in der Nähe der Grenze, der sehr spaßig sein soll. Ist der euch auch bekannt?

Ach und noch ne Frage... da kam ein Biker bei der letzten Steilabfahrt an und meinte, dass es Leute gibt die den hang nicht runterfahren sondern runterSPRINGEN. Geht das wirklich?
Flache Landung, keine überhöhte Kurve im Auslauf, geschötzte 4 Meter Höhe, ... Springt Jemand von euch dieses Roadgap am Ende vor dem letzten Kicker?

Gruß, René


----------



## freerider123 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hey Leute....kann mir mal einer ne E-mail([email protected])  schreiben mit der Wegbeschreibung ...hört sich geil an... mein Kumpel und der Typ von "bike 4 fun" hat davon auchschon geredet...ich bin zu blöd um das zu finden ... währ geil wenn sich einer melden würde  danke
lg


----------



## Rockcity Roller (31. Dezember 2008)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Ach und noch ne Frage... da kam ein Biker bei der letzten Steilabfahrt an und meinte, dass es Leute gibt die den hang nicht runterfahren sondern runterSPRINGEN. Geht das wirklich?
> Flache Landung, keine überhöhte Kurve im Auslauf, geschötzte 4 Meter Höhe, ... Springt Jemand von euch dieses Roadgap am Ende vor dem letzten Kicker?
> 
> Gruß, René



also, wir sind schon seit jahren da unterwegs und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das da keiner springt. erstens fehlt ne absprungkante, weil die abgerundete einfahrt in die steile eignet sich sehr schlecht zum springen, zweitens wäre mir der landehang zu flach, drittens geht der auslauf um ne kurve und man würde sehr wahrscheinlich ins gemüse rechts scheppern, viertens ist die anfahrt rotz. also, ich bin schon 4 meter hohe road gaps gesprungen, aber das da jemand springt, der se noch alle beisammen hat, glaub ich nicht. zumindest nicht ohne das man die stelle präparieren müsste. wer das springt, der soll sich bitte melden, dann komm ich gucken und meinen hut ziehen!

gruß rainer


----------



## freerider123 (1. Januar 2009)

hey leute...war heute auch mal toblerone...hmm wir sind erstmal gucken gegang auch ein mal runtergefahren aber die steilhänge konnten wirr leider nicht fahren(ich ) weil mein dämpfer den geist aufgegeben hat...^^


----------



## PlanB (2. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (2. Januar 2009)

Das Bild wird entschieden zu oft benutzt und mittlerweile auch immer häufiger an unpassenden Stellen. :kotz:

War lustig heut, aber die vereisten Spurrinnen waren echt übel... So mancher Anlieger und Kicker war unfahrbar.
Gruß an Jakob und co sowie den waschenden Holger. ^^

Ich hoffe, dass ich Sonntag wieder da bin. Wird leider wieder frieren... aber mit Klappspaten bewaffnet sollte man die Strecken schon irgendwie hin bekommen. Zumindest ne einzelne Spur.

@ Rockcity: Ja, genauso hab ich mir das auch gedacht. Danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## DevilRider (15. Januar 2009)

Servus,

kann mir jmd sagen wie der momentane zustand der toblerone (naturknaller etc.) ist ? also ob schlammreifen nötig sind.


... vllt sieht man sich ja auch am we !


----------



## chris_da_masta (15. Januar 2009)

haha du faule socke   du wohnst doch nur 10 min. entfernt.


----------



## DevilRider (15. Januar 2009)

7 min  ja dann fahr ich dahin, stell fest dass ich doch andere reifen brauch, dann wieder nach hause reifen welchen ...

hab momentan schon den lrs ausgebaut (was hinten echt nervig ist) und kann mich jetzt nicht entscheidne welche reifen ich aufziehen soll. that's why i ask


----------



## Rockcity Roller (16. Januar 2009)

naja, mit den standard-allroundreifen (hig roller, muddy mary etc) kannste da doch immer gut fahren.

gruß rainer


----------



## DevilRider (16. Januar 2009)

hey rainer,

okey danke, aber so all rounder hab ich nicht, die muddys kommen erst ende des monats. naja ich werd mal die wetsreams drauf ziehen (wahrscheinlich auch was besser für naturknaller/holgers neum trail -> ist der jetzt eig. fertig?) !

Grüße,
julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (16. Januar 2009)

nee fertig ist der (glaub ich) noch nicht.


----------



## Holger78 (17. Januar 2009)

ne - da fehlt noch jede menge muskelschmalz und vor allem zeit....


----------



## eLw00d (17. Januar 2009)

Hmm... hatte vor morgen vorbei zu kommen, aber das Wetter sieht ja mal alles andere als rosig aus.
bisschen Regen is okay, aber soll ja scheinbar die ganze Zeit schütten.

Ist denn von euch trotzdem einer da?
Ich würd dann auch mit bauen, sofern´s was sinnvolles ist. ^^

Das geplante Roadgap der neuen Strecke über den Baumstumpf finde ich nämlich nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## DevilRider (17. Januar 2009)

hast recht, momentan ists trocken soll aber morgen den ganzen tag regnen  

ich(und 3 andere) bin zu 99 % da ...

das neue roadgap über den baumstumpf find ich auch nicht so gut, da es einfach viel zu hoch wär wobei man genug speed hat um durch einen flacheren absprung über den weg zu kommen 

bis moin !


----------



## eLw00d (17. Januar 2009)

über den Weg, klar.
Aber haste dir mal angeguckt was danach kommt? 

Ich seh schon den Rettungswagen daneben stehen. ^^


Ich denke mal, dass ich dann auch kommen werde. Regenklamotten an und dann mit den marys durch den Matsch schreddern.


----------



## DevilRider (18. Januar 2009)

hmm ne das hab ich noch net gesehen ... also martin und ich sind so zwischen 12:30 und 13:00 an der toblerone


----------



## SteveMcQueen (8. Februar 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Fotos/Spots: Wo ist das Problem, sowas per Mail und PM zu kommunizieren?


  Was beides ungefähr genauso lesegeschützt ist, wie das Versenden einer Postkarte 
Wenn man schon unbedingt auf Dirtlines im Wald angewiesen ist, sollte man sich doch im Klaren darüber sein, dass der Förster auch lesen, und in der Regel auch mehr mit einer solchen Wegbeschreibung anfangen kann, als solche die danach fragen.


----------



## Blackwater Park (8. Februar 2009)

SteveMcQueen schrieb:


> Was beides ungefähr genauso lesegeschützt ist, wie das Versenden einer Postkarte
> Wenn man schon unbedingt auf Dirtlines im Wald angewiesen ist, sollte man sich doch im Klaren darüber sein, dass der Förster auch lesen, und in der Regel auch mehr mit einer solchen Wegbeschreibung anfangen kann, als solche die danach fragen.


der förster liest deine postkarten?


----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2009)

In der Nachbarschaft wohnt eine Frau Förster. Meinst du ECHT die ließt meine Postkarten?


----------



## MTB-Andy (27. Februar 2009)

Hey Leute,
kann mir vielleicht mal jemand eine wegbeschreibung zur toblerone schicken?  Am besten wenn man von der Lütticher Strasse kommt.

MfG.
MTB-Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (27. Februar 2009)

MTB-Andy schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> kann mir vielleicht mal jemand eine wegbeschreibung zur toblerone schicken?  Am besten wenn man von der Lütticher Strasse kommt.
> 
> MfG.
> MTB-Andy



ne - wird wahrscheinlich keiner machen von wegen secret spot un so....
find ich zwar auch etwas übertrieben (zumindest bei der toblerone); ABER wie heißt es so oft: respekt in bezug auf die trailbauer

lies mal den ersten? beitrag in diesem thread
morgen werd ich wahrscheinlich auch dort sein - wenn du zeit hast.... schick mir deine handynr oder meld dich per sms bei mir; dann können wir was absprechen

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## Jaspero (28. Februar 2009)

hi leute,

wie ist der zustand der wege momentan, liegt dort viel schlamm?

danke !

Jasper


----------



## DevilRider (28. Februar 2009)

Nabend,


ich denk mal wenn es heute nacht nicht regnet ist die toblerone moin ziemlich "trocken". soll bis zu 15 °c werden und nicht regen  


ps: bin moin vormittags dort unterwegs


----------



## Jaspero (28. Februar 2009)

ok villeicht bin ich auch da mittags ungefehr.

noch mehr leute?


----------



## Tom Servo (4. März 2009)

Tach,

Wie sehr eignet sich ein Hardtail für die Strecke? Hab nach einigen elenden Anläufen endlich permanent Spass am Mountain Bike gefunden. Da hier alles nur via Learning-by-Doing funktioniert und die Strecke mehr oder weniger bei mir hinten aus'm Garten raus liegt, wollte ich die mal checken kommen, ohne jetzt direkt den Jeck zu machen.

Merci!


----------



## DevilRider (4. März 2009)

die besten fahrer auf der toblerone sind zum größten teil mitm ht unterwegs


----------



## Holger78 (4. März 2009)

alles ganz easy mit hardtail zu bewältigen!
in der mitte gibts ein kurzes teilstück wo es dann etwas mehr rumpelt, das ist alles.

viel spaß!

Holger

@DevilRider
würd mir spontan nur der Bernd einfallen. Sind sonst noch so viele hardtails schnell auf der toblerone unterwegs?


----------



## DevilRider (5. März 2009)

klar ist auf jeden fall machbar! ich bin auch koplett die toblerone mitm ht gefahren (mit klicks) ... also max / jan / benni / und bernds "cousin" (name vergessen) fallen mir noch ein  (also sind doch schon einige)


----------



## Holger78 (5. März 2009)

ah so....
max, jan und benni kenn ich dann nich - aber das soll ja vorkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (7. März 2009)

Bin bis grad eben da in dem Waldstück von Richtung Entenpfuhl bis runter den *******weg Richtung Eberburgweg rumgekarrt und hab diverse Abzweigungen gecheckt. Entweder bin ich blind oder der Trail ist gut versteckt 

Naja, nicht schlimm, da meine Protektoren sowieso noch nicht geliefert wurden.


----------



## Tom Servo (8. März 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1953918/

Is das (Nähe) Start der Strecke? Hoffentlich sagt jetzt keiner "Ja"... Weil sonst


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (8. März 2009)

wenn ich das richtig sehe dürfte das naturknaller sein. mehr per PM.


----------



## Tom Servo (8. März 2009)

Schade. Hatte auf Myvideo ein Video betitelt "Aachen Toblerone" gefunden, wo sich jemand auf die Schnauze legt. Sah aus wie der selbe Ort nur von der anderen Seite.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (8. März 2009)

alter, LOL


----------



## eLw00d (8. März 2009)

Haha, das ist ein Kumpel von mir. ^^
Hat mir das Video letztens mal gezeigt.

Er wär mal besser das Roadgap gesprungen anstelle des Hügelchens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Facom (8. März 2009)

Versucht der da einen No-Footer oder stellt der sich einfach nur dumm an ?


----------



## MTB-Andy (8. März 2009)

sieht so aus, als ob er es versucht


----------



## acmatze (10. März 2009)

tach,
bin morgen ab ca. 14uhr mit noch nem kumpel auf der toblerone bzw. eldorado unterwegs. ist sonst noch einer von euch am start?


----------



## eLw00d (11. März 2009)

Da hab ich aber nicht viel von gemerkt.
War die ganze Zeit der Einzige der da rumgerast ist.

Wurzeln trocken, Boden matschig: perfekte Bedingungen 

Wenn's morgen anch Feierabend nicht regnet bin ich auch wieder da. Übermorgen auch.
Macht irrsinnig Laune mit der neuen Gabel.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (11. März 2009)

hey rene, bin morgen auch in der gegend, wollte so spätestens um zwei aufbrechen mit noch nem kumpel zusammen. was haste dir denn für'n neues gäbelchen gegönnt?


----------



## GM210 (11. März 2009)

eLw00d, echt schickes Bike. Die Gabel ist ja sowieso der Hammer.
Kenn Dich zwar nicht, aber das macht ja nix.


----------



## DevilRider (11. März 2009)

wenn es morgen nicht all zu stark regnet, werde ich auch da sein


----------



## eLw00d (11. März 2009)

Wär cool, wenn du auch Freitag kommen würdest!
Da ist gutes Wetter gemeldet und da kann ich auch schon vor halb drei anner Toblerone sein.
Morgen muss man mal schauen.



Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> hey rene, bin morgen auch in der gegend, wollte so spätestens um zwei aufbrechen mit noch nem kumpel zusammen. was haste dir denn für'n neues gäbelchen gegönnt?



Ja cool, dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht nochmal.
Biste Freitag auch am Start?
Da bin ich auf jeden Fall da.
Hab mir ne korpulente Forty gegönnt. 



GM210 schrieb:


> eLw00d, echt schickes Bike. Die Gabel ist ja sowieso der Hammer.
> Kenn Dich zwar nicht, aber das macht ja nix.



Danke 
Deins ist auch nicht zu verachten. 
Ist bestimmt immer tricky den "Remove before Flight" Anhänger vorm Absprung abzufummeln oder? 
Coole Idee auf jeden Fall. 
Vielleicht fährt man sich demnächst ja auch mal über'n Haufen.


----------



## GM210 (11. März 2009)

bald hab ich wieder mehr zeit und werde dann mal regelmässiger biken. dann sieht man sich bestimmt mal. dein rad ist ja nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## samsnatch13 (12. März 2009)

jemand sammstag da? ich bin da bis 12uhr, halb 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (12. März 2009)

also ich glaub bei dem wetter hab ich dann doch keine lust heute... aber morgen solls ja ganz gut werden, da bin ich auf jeden fall am start!


----------



## eLw00d (12. März 2009)

Ich bin heut gegen halb vier da.
Scheiß auf's Wetter. ^^


----------



## Tom Servo (12. März 2009)

Mal gucken, sollte meine Schleuder endlich da sein, der Regengott mitspielen und ich zeitig aus'm Bett komme (scheiss Nachtschicht), werd ich wahrscheinlich auch vorbei kommen.


----------



## eLw00d (13. März 2009)

Mist, ich glaub ich schaff's heut doch nicht.
Naja gut,war die letzten Tage da. Gestern war's im auch recht lustig, musste nur dauernd die Brille sauber machen.


----------



## DevilRider (13. März 2009)

habs gestern leider nicht mehr geschafft, werde aber morgen früh nen ründchen drehen


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (13. März 2009)

also ich bin heute so ab eins unterwegs, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich auf eldorado und co oder meinem hometrail in der nähe der pionierquelle bin...


----------



## samsnatch13 (13. März 2009)

an Devilrider, wie spatt bist du dar? ich bin rund 9uhr dah.
gruss


----------



## Tom Servo (13. März 2009)

Hab mein neues Bike heute bekommen. Hab eben 'ne Testtour zwischen Aufstehen und jetzt Arbeiten gehen reingequetscht. Ich glaub, ich versuch mich doch lieber zuerst an einfachere Trails. Zumindest bis ich die Jumps besser unter Kontrolle hab. :V


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (13. März 2009)

geilo, dann viel spass damit! also ich find zum einsteigen den anfang der toblerone und das zweite steilstück an dem kleinen forsthaus ganz gut, aber immer langsam rantasten!
vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (13. März 2009)

war heute von 14:30uhr bis 17:00uhr auf der toblerone, eldorado etc. unterwegs. war trotz verdammt viel matsch echt lustig heute war ja auch super wetter.
@dr snuggels: schade dass ihr schon wieder weg gewesen seid. vielleicht klappts ja am sonntag mal.


----------



## DevilRider (13. März 2009)

kann noch nicht sagen ab wann ich morgen da bin ...


hat jmd 5 ml gabelöl mit 15er viskosität ??? (wichtig)


----------



## DevilRider (14. März 2009)

moinmoin,

also ich habe gestern abend noch bis halb 1 mitm martin meine gabel komplett geserviced ... muss die jetzt noch einbauen. werde mich dann aber bald auf den weg machen, sodass ich gegen 12 auf der toblerone bin !

hoffe man sieht sich & bis später  



ps:
ich kann meinen vorherigen beitrag leider nicht bearbeiten daher der "doppel-post"


----------



## eLw00d (14. März 2009)

Okay, dannscheint sich das mit dem Öl erledigt zu haben?
Hab nämlich Gabelöl von Rockshox hier, aber komm so schnell eh nicht wieder nach Aachen im Moment.

Hat einer der kleinen Anlieger in der Haarnadel vorm Roadgap bemerkt?
Hab ich am Donnerstag gebaut. Fand die Ecke vorher shice, jetzt geht's etwas flotter da durch.


----------



## Tom Servo (14. März 2009)

Ich baller die Frage einfach mal hier rein...

Gibt es da oben im Wald ein paar einfachere Strecken, idealerweise mit Kickern, die auf 'nem eher langen graden Stück landen und die mir nicht das Gefühl geben am Grand Canyon Urlaub zu machen?

Merci!


----------



## DevilRider (14. März 2009)

In dem text des service guides stand man sollte 5er öl nehmen in der tabelle 15er  ... wird wohl egal sein, außerdem schwimmt da ja noch was fett mir drin. 

Gabel läuft jetzt wieder super  

Japs schon bemerkt könnte man vllt noch etwas erweiter, aber ist ne jute sache !
...Holger wollte direkt auspobieren was passiert wenn man aus dem anlieger fliegt 


ATE Tom:
also wenn du einen "einsteigertrail" suchst dann würde ich dir die toblerone raten musst ja nicht gleich alles fahren/springen, einfach paar stellen aussuchen die du trainieren möchtest. (auf der toblerone habe ich auch das "fahren gelernt")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (14. März 2009)

Hehe, hat Holger den fetten Baumstamm nach dem Anlieger besucht?

Klar, kann man erweitern. hatte auch vor den Anlieger über die kompletten 180° zu machen, aber meine Fresse... da kann man ja sowas von garnicht buddeln.
Mim Spaten kommt man vielleicht so 5cm in den Boden. Echt mühselig...


----------



## Tom Servo (14. März 2009)

DevilRider schrieb:


> ATE Tom:
> also wenn du einen "einsteigertrail" suchst dann würde ich dir die toblerone raten musst ja nicht gleich alles fahren/springen, einfach paar stellen aussuchen die du trainieren möchtest. (auf der toblerone habe ich auch das "fahren gelernt")


Dann verweile ich noch in der Beobachterposition, bis meine doofen Protektoren endlich geliefert wurden. Trau 'nem einfachen Radhelm bei der Sache nicht. Letztens hat mich auch nur der massive Federweg der Gabel bei dem versauten Kicker vor'm rüberkippen gerettet. :V


----------



## eLw00d (14. März 2009)

Wo ist denn da ein "versauter Kicker" ?

Würd dir den Jazz-Trail empfehlenen. Da gibt's auch kleinere Sprünge.
Der ist aber nicht direkt in Toblerone-Nähe.


----------



## Tom Servo (14. März 2009)

Der Kicker war in Ordnung, hab den Sprung versaut. --edit: Werd den Trail mal checken. Komm sowieso auf'm Rad bis zum Wald, die paar Meter mehr werden es auch nicht tun.


----------



## PIMP 600 (14. März 2009)

Halli halloo!grüsse an alle aachener stadtwald jungens!endlich online gruss pimp 600!21märz frühlingsanfang;die sonnigen tage stehen vor der tür


----------



## Facom (14. März 2009)

@devilrider: hat man sich also auch mal kennengelernt 

@elwood: gute Idee der kleine anlieger, danke!


----------



## acmatze (15. März 2009)

moinmoin, ist heute zufällig noch wer an der toblerone unterwegs? wollte so gegen zwei mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## DevilRider (15. März 2009)

achja  ... aber nächestes mal wird zum jazz trail gestrampelt !


acmatze: martin und ich sind wahrscheinlich da


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2009)

Ist am Wochenende regelmäßig mit euch zu rechnen? Ich bin das Wochenende+2 Tage vor Ostern in Aachen und wollte es mal wieder krachen lassen. (Wie hieß nochmal das Gasthaus da ums Eck? Weiß nicht genau ob ich sonst falsch abbiege.)


----------



## acmatze (17. März 2009)

@lord shadow: du meinst bestimmt die waldschenke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (17. März 2009)

Merci!


----------



## DevilRider (17. März 2009)

waldschenke, ja  

... klasse, ich werde die nächsten wochenende und fast die kompletten oferien hauptsächlich in aachen heitzen !


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (18. März 2009)

moin leude, die sonne lacht! wenn einer die nächsten tage da ist auf jeden fall bescheid sagen...


----------



## DevilRider (18. März 2009)

ich fahr jetzt gleich los und werde den ganzen tag im wald unterwegs sein (toblerone / funkturm / jazz-trail usw.) ... vllt trifft man sich ja gleich


----------



## eLw00d (20. März 2009)

Bin in ner Stunde am Start.


----------



## DevilRider (20. März 2009)

kommst bissel spät  ... naja moin bin ich wieder ne runde drehen !

hier das video von mittwoch:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1266


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (20. März 2009)

mist, hättest du früher bescheid gesagt wär ich auch noch gekommen. we bin ich nicht da  hab überlegt den jazztrail ende nächster woche mal ein bisschen zu sanieren und so...  noch jemand lust/zeit dafür?


----------



## acmatze (20. März 2009)

@dr snuggles: da simma dabei, dat is prima!!!


----------



## eLw00d (20. März 2009)

Verdammt schönes Video! 

War saucool eben auf der Toblerone. Hab da einen Jan getroffen mit einem Lapierre. Da hab ich mich mal schön hinter gehängt. 

Je nachdem wann ihr baut, könnt ich auch mit anpacken. Mit ein paar Mann buddeln macht auch immer Laune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (20. März 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> hab überlegt den jazztrail ende nächster woche mal ein bisschen zu sanieren und so...  noch jemand lust/zeit dafür?




Warum?

Was? 

wie kommst du auf die idee?

hast du die ehrwürdigen erbauer gefragt? 
(vieleicht finden sie den trail ja genau so perfekt wie er ist! oder haben schon andere erhabene pläne)

ist der trail dir zu schwer? wenn ja, dann hol dir nen Rennrad und fahr bergauf, oder macht hier kindergarten weiter, aber last andere trails in ruhe. wenn nein, siehe frage zwei was willst du dann da ändern? 

schon mal drüber nachgedacht das es vieleicht geschicktere sachen gibt als öffentlich im netz zu verbreiten das man den wald um pflügen will!

und  zu guter letzt... lasst keinen müll im wald liegen, respektiert die natur, und die trails anderer, seid zu anderen Waldbenutzern freundlich und bremst ab, als chaoten haufen werde wir nie positiv ernst/wahr genommen werden.


Und ich bin übrigens kein jazztrail erbauer, es kotzt mich nur an, das manche die anscheind zum zweiten mal aufm rad sitzten meinen trails umbauen zu müssen, oder bäume rausreißen umknicken  und  so nur mehr kaputt machen, weil sie zu dumm sind beim kacken zu schwitzen.
   Dr_Snuggles das soll nicht gegen dich gehen, ich kenn dich ja glaub ich nicht, und kann mir daher kein bild machen, sondern das richtet sich an die Allgemeinheit! 

bene


----------



## DevilRider (20. März 2009)

nosh schrieb:


> und  zu guter letzt... lasst keinen müll im wald liegen, respektiert die natur, und die trails anderer, seid zu anderen Waldbenutzern freundlich und bremst ab, als chaoten haufen werde wir nie positiv ernst/wahr genommen werden.




da muss ich mich bene anschleißen, LEUTE !!! nehmt euren müll mit !!! jedes mal wenn ich unterwegs bin sammel ich mindestes 3 verscheide
 verpackungsreste auf ... es kotzt mich echt an eure putze zu sein !!! (dass ihr freundlich zu anderen waldnutzern freundlich seit, sehe ich mal als selbstverständlich und ist auch für die erhaltung der trails von bedeutung)


und die trails sollten möglichs nicht verändert werden (zb toblerone am anfang wer hat da bitte äste über die kuhle gelegt ? .. sowas muss nicht sein, die strecken sind zum trainieren gedacht und wenn es euch zu anspruchsvoll ist fahrt wo anders)

wenn ihr was am jazztrail bauen wollte schlag ich euch den an der "lichtung" aus dem baumstumpf einen kicker für einen corner jump zu bauen, die idee war auch schon mit anderen besprochen, wäre beriet da mitzuwirken ... falls die action nicht auf widerspruch trifft.


----------



## eLw00d (21. März 2009)

@ Nosh: 

Von den Drogen hätt ich auch gern was. 
Er redet von "Sanierung" und du von "Wald umpflügen". 
Rennrad, Kindergarten,.... nicht schlecht Herr Specht.

Es gibt ein paar Stellen am Jazz-Trail, die einfach nicht mehr so spaßig sind.
Gut, war schon länger nicht mehr da, aber das letzte mal gab es 10cm breite Spurrillen in den Anliegern, die das halbe Vorderrad verschluckt haben, weil sie so tief waren. Das hat für mich (und für andere) nicht mehr viel mit "Training" oder "Spaß" zu tun.
Strecken "vereinfachen" will hier glaub ich keiner. Aber fahrbarer dürfen sie doch wohl werden.
Sei doch froh, dass ich überhaupt mal Jemand drum kümmert.

Mit wem soll man sowas überhaupt "besprechen" ? Sind die "Erbauer" überhaupt noch aktiv?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (21. März 2009)

ich habe wenig lust mich im internet mit leuten zu streiten die ich nicht kenne und auch nichts von umbauen oder verändern gesagt, wenn dir das wort sanieren kein begriff ist kannste ja mal bei google nachschlagen.
ich hab letztes wochenende jemanden getroffen (der name ist mir jetzt entfallen) der den sprung bevor es in nadelwald geht aufgefüllt hat, da hab ich mir gedacht dass man da ja mal die anderen stellen auch fit für den sommer machen könnte. an solche sachen wie kicker bauen wie von devilrider vorgeschlagen hab ich nicht gedacht, obwohl es ne coole idee ist. und nein, mir ist der trail nicht zu schwer.
wenn das hier auf so viel gegenwehr stösst muss ich mir eben was eigenes bauen. keine sorge, ich hab da mehr an die gegend richtung lichtenbusch gedacht, wir kommen uns bestimmt nicht ins gehege.
ich weiß nicht ob du das toll findest dich aufzuregen, leute zu beleidigen die du noch nie getroffen hast, aber anscheinend willst du mich falsch verstehen denn elwood z.b. hat verstanden was ich meine. schönen abend noch.


----------



## Holger78 (21. März 2009)

jungens -- frieden

das mit dem "bauen" halt ich auch für etwas übertrieben (zumindest hier öffentlich) - ich versuch sowas immer zumindest zu umschreiben und nicht direkt beim namen zu nennen (manchmal gelingts mir).

jemand morgen unterwegs? zum fahren und evt für andere dinge!?

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## eLw00d (21. März 2009)

Bin höchstwahrscheinlich morgen auch da.
Wär so gern heut dagewesen bei dem perfekten Wetter, aber naja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (21. März 2009)

War eben da flott mal vorbei gucken, da es auf'm Weg lag. So wie ich grad wieder wegfuhr, kam die Kavallerie. Samstag immer soviel los?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. März 2009)

jo

ich kann bene nur zustimmen. was den jazz trail angeht, den fahren wir regelmäßig, und da gabs noch nie grund, da was zu glätten etc. bedenkt doch mal, das das NATUR-trails sind, und kein bikepark. im sauber geshapten bikepark kriegste die fahrtechnik eh geschenkt, in der natur LERNST du sie. is doch viel geiler, wenn man auch mit fetten spurrillen klarkommt. fahrt mal in die alpen zum downhill fahren, da wird nix "saniert", und die strecken sind DESHALB auch sehr heftig und machen spaß. 

soll nicht großlehrerhaft klingen, aber ist doch so. 
mit dem holger haben wir mal gesprochen, was das (ich nenns mal milde) "sanieren" angeht. da waren alle einsichtig, vor allem WEIL DER FÖRSTER unterwegs ist!!! und das mehr denn je! 

also, fazit: fahrt mehr als zu bauen, die strecken im wald sind top!

gruß
rainer


----------



## Holger78 (21. März 2009)

joo - dann mal bis morgen nachmittag
kann noch keine genaue zeitangabe machen, denke so rund zwei uhr bin ich vor ort...

basti, nudelholz: ihr vielleicht auch am start? wär klasse


----------



## MTB-Andy (25. März 2009)

wie fährt sich die Toblerone bei nassem wetter?


----------



## eLw00d (25. März 2009)

besser als bei trockenem


----------



## Tom Servo (27. März 2009)

War eben da. Wie der Titel sagt, Anspruchsvoll. Zumindest für mich als Anfänger. Da ich ja jetzt meine Protektoren hab, dachte ich mir, man kann was riskieren. Soviel dazu.

Dat und der ganze Pratt. :|

--edit:
Und hab da eben so 'ne nach oben hervorstehende Metallstange von dem Chickenway am letzten Steilhang aus dem Boden geböttelt. Da wo dat Hallenfussbaltordings vergraben is. Ich mein war vor 14 Tagen noch nicht da. Einmal blöd gefallen und das wär's gewesen...


----------



## eLw00d (27. März 2009)

Waren ab vier auch da. Schön mit zwei Mann bis 7 Kette gegeben.
Wärste mal noch'n bisschen da geblieben, dann hätt ich dir die Passagen vorgefahren wo du noch Chickenways fährst.
Wenn mir damals nicht einer die Steilabfahrten vorgemacht hätte dann würd ich sie vielleicht immer noch nicht fahren. (Naja, zumindest hätts länger gedauert.

Hat wieder Laune gemacht bei den Bodenverhältnissen.


----------



## Tom Servo (27. März 2009)

Naja, die Sprünge machen mir eher Sorgen. Der einzige Kicker der so halbwegs geklappt hat, war der Letzte (vor'm letzten Steilhang) und die Landung war auch eher Hinterradlastig. Hab's damit noch nicht so ganz, krieg ja nicht mal Bunny Hops höher wie 10cm hin.


----------



## eLw00d (27. März 2009)

Ist einfacher als man denkt. Man braucht sich noch nichtmal irgendwo abzudrücken. Bisschen Speed und drüber rollen. Rest geht quasi von alleine. Roadgap mit inbegriffen.
Die linke Linie der ersten Steilabfahrt (direkt nach der Wurzelpassage) hat mich halt ordentlich Überwindung gekostet. Deswegen dacht ich da läg eher das Problem.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. März 2009)

Wenn ich beim ersten Mal Zeit zum Bremsen gehabt hätte bei der ersten Steilabfahrt, wäre ich sie bis jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (28. März 2009)

ja, in der steilabfahrt hab ich mich mit meinem alten cc-bike auch mal sehr böse aufs maul gelegt, inklusive bike kaputt und drei tage aua aua


----------



## DevilRider (28. März 2009)

guten tag die herren,

ich werde morgen auch bei schnee und sturm mein neue heiße schnitte testen  jmd dabei ?

freu mich auch zahlreiche begleitung !

...geht bei uns (bernd und ich) wahrscheinlich schon ab 9 uhr mit der neuen helmcam los


----------



## GM210 (28. März 2009)

wie du in meinem album ja schon gesehen hast ist mein bike noch nicht fertig. also leider keine begleitung von meiner seite.
aber das mit der helmcam klingt guuut. viel spass m,it dem ding. hoffentlich ist die wasserdicht. bei dem schitt wetter.

basti


----------



## DevilRider (28. März 2009)

ich denk tiefer als 30 m wird der schlamm nicht sein  

... dann mach mal deine kiste feritg, bist du nächstes we da ? (das flaty muss umbedingt getestet werden)


----------



## Holger78 (28. März 2009)

servus!
morgen bin ich mit dabei. klappt allerdings erst so ab vier uhr bei mir - ihr werdet dann vielleicht schon wieder platt zuhause liegen

@basti:
hoffe auf dich und dein neues bike - in zehn tagen hab ich erstmal zwei wochen frei; außer lernen und bisserl geld verdienen hab ich nicht wirklich viel geplant außer fahrradfahren

@ben:
yooo - lass ma von dir hören!

@alex:
ist mir vor kurzem noch eingefallen: den bene kennst du persönlich; ihr habt euch über ne schwarze jacke ausgetauscht am roadgap in spe auf eldorado (der fussgänger damals)

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## acmatze (29. März 2009)

moin, werde auch im laufe des nachmittags am start sein...


----------



## eLw00d (29. März 2009)

Ah, dann warst du das also, der auf dem Weg zum Jazz-Trail war.

Ich liebe diese superlange Rechtskurve vor dem Schlussabschnitt vom Jazz-Trail. 
Die geht so brutal schnell...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (29. März 2009)

ich hätte auch echt lust gehabt heute, habs aber nicht geschafft. ich hab die nächsten zwei wochen frei, also wenn jemand am start ist -> bescheid sagen!


----------



## Lord Shadow (31. März 2009)

Also ich werde Samstag und Sonntag auf jeden Fall und Montag vielleicht unterwegs sein. Über einen ortskundigen Führer der mir ein bisschen was (neues) zeigt würde ich mich schon freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2009)

Niemand der mit mir fahren will?


----------



## eLw00d (2. April 2009)

Wär meine Gabel nicht beim Service dann würde ich mich erbarmen


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (2. April 2009)

bin morgen nachmittag im wald!


----------



## Holger78 (2. April 2009)

komm am sonntag mittag/nachmittag zur toblerone, eldorado&co. bei dem wetter sind gaaaanz bestimmt einige leute am start

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## DevilRider (2. April 2009)

bin die nächsten 2 wochen nahezu durchgehend da  ... einfach mal durchklingeln/oder ne pn schreiben wenn ihr laune habt !

bis moin alex !


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2009)

Naja, ich werde am Samstag gegen 13 Uhr einfach mal vorbeischneien und schauen was geht. Evtl. kriege ich ja auch Sa oder So noch Rob von Bikes4Fun aus Vaals mitgeschleppt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (2. April 2009)

is der nich immer noch auf mutterschaftsurlaub?


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. April 2009)

Ich war ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr da...


----------



## crazy-spy (4. April 2009)

Kleines Testshooting von gestern mitm Max
(die abnormale Dunkelheit beruht auf der Kompression - das Original ist korrekt belichtet ;-) )


----------



## nosh (4. April 2009)

fein


----------



## Saliva (4. April 2009)

Sauber


----------



## Holger78 (4. April 2009)

wow - echt gelungen!

(aber da soll nochmal jemand erzählen, daß keine fotos von den trails ins netz gestellt werden sollen....pustekuchen )


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (4. April 2009)

also das ist echt mal megagut! wie hast du die cam so ruhig gehalten und bist gleichzeitig gegangen?


----------



## eLw00d (4. April 2009)

Boar Wahnsinn, saubere Arbeit!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (4. April 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> wow - echt gelungen!
> 
> (aber da soll nochmal jemand erzählen, daß keine fotos von den trails ins netz gestellt werden sollen....pustekuchen )



...sind ja auch längst bekannte trails 

sehr gut, max! und sehr gut, basti!


----------



## DevilRider (4. April 2009)

sehr professionell ! ... klasse gelungen 

(hoff mal, dass es jetzt nicht zu viele leute anlockt )


... müssten bald nochmal nen paar stellen wieder ausbesser (am anfang der steinige anlieger nach dem baumstumpf-kicker zb.). ich hab jetzt 2 wochen ferien und würde es gerne mit jmdn erledigen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (4. April 2009)

Der Schotteranlieger?
Ist doch lustig wenn die Steine so schön wegfetzen


----------



## samsnatch13 (8. April 2009)

jemand Freitag da?


----------



## SoundVibration (11. April 2009)

crazy-spy schrieb:


> Kleines Testshooting von gestern mitm Max
> (die abnormale Dunkelheit beruht auf der Kompression - das Original ist korrekt belichtet ;-) )



@crazy-spy
Wow! Wirken da Erfahrung und Material 
aus einer gymnasialen Film-AG? 
(vermutlich seid Ihr für WDR Regio noch zu jung)

Sehr beeindruckend und eben eine ganz andere Liga 
als Dutzende "Filmchen" aus dem Raum AC mit Helmcam 
oder aus der Hand gewackelt. 

Wir können uns auf die kommenden Werke freuen, 
hoffe ich.  

SV


----------



## nosh (11. April 2009)

@ SoundVibration

basti hat nichts  mit ner kindergarten filmgruppe am hut, es ist seine ausrüstung, die er für das benutzt was er studiert hat...

wenn du mehr bike material von ihm sehen willst, dann suche doch z.B. die offiziellen ixs dh cup videos vom letzten jahr


----------



## SoundVibration (11. April 2009)

nosh schrieb:


> @ SoundVibration
> basti hat nichts  mit ner kindergarten filmgruppe am hut, es ist seine ausrüstung, die er für das benutzt was er studiert hat...
> wenn du mehr bike material von ihm sehen willst, dann suche doch z.B. die offiziellen ixs dh cup videos vom letzten jahr



thnx for the info, werde ich machen. Mein Kommentar war ja 
1. als Frage formuliert und 2. können Jungs zB. kurz vor dem 
Abi in ihren Disziplinen auf extrem hohen Niveau spielen, war 
also nicht als Herabspielung zu interpretieren.

Und jetzt werde ich mir die anderen Filme anschauen und hoffe 
dennoch, dass aus dem Aachener Wald noch mehr kommt. 

SV


----------



## crazy-spy (12. April 2009)

Naja, zu Jung für WDR Regio bin ich nicht, dreh ich nur nicht... ich dreh ansonsten für Formate wie SternTV, Stern TV Reportage, ZDF und diverse Motormagazine wie Grip und Co, noch überwiegend als Assi, jedoch auch als Kameramann...  generell mag ich halt mehr Sachen im Sportbereich machen, teste zur Zeit viel (Steadicam, Cablecam und co) und versuch einfach was schönes auf die Beine zu stellen, was den anderen gefällt.... interessante Probier-Phasen 

Weshalb fragst, arbeitest du fürn WDR?
Mal nen kleines Bild vom We, kleiner Helishot 
(Nein, nicht meine DigiBeta und kein Bikefilmdreh - leider   )




Lieben Gruß
Basti


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (15. April 2009)

irgendwer hat den jazztrail mal ein bisschen vom laub befreit. danke!


----------



## iGod (25. April 2009)

hey, überlege nächstes jahr in aachen zu studieren. rwth hat ja einen guten ruf, nur ich dachte mit freeride wär da essig. wie sieht das denn aus, wie is euere meinung, kann mal als student zu der toblerone hingelangen, auch als armer student ohne auto, oder seht ihr da keine chance? hätte nämlich schon lust weiter zu freeriden  werde mir wahrscheinlich noch von meinem zivi abschluss gehalt einen schönen neuen freerider kaufen(habe mich in das session 77 verliebt), oder brauche ich den gar nicht für solche strecken? oder vielleicht sogar was mit doppelbrücke?  habe auch noch ein hai bike tour/marathon hardtail, also spielt der "ja aber du willst ja auch mal so ne tour machen oder berge rauffahren" aspekt für mich keine rolle.

wäre sehr dankbar für antworten


----------



## Condor (25. April 2009)

Hallo, von RWTH-City (die halbe Stadt gehört der Uni) bis zu den Trails würde ich niemals auf die Idee kommen, mit dem Auto zu fahren. Liegt quasi direkt beieinander, Aachen ist ein ziemliches Kaff. Ich denke ein verspieltes "Enduro", welches hart im Nehmen ist, wäre hier optimal für alles.

kleiner Tipp: Wenn Du hier Maschinenbau studieren willst, dann überlege wirklich bitte nochmal, ob Du das wirklich willst.... ist schon eine krasse Legebatterie-Stimmung (1000 Leute im Hörsaal, Klimaanlage gern kaputt), die Uni kümmert sich nen scheiß um kaputte Mikros und Frauenquote wie im Schwulenclub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iGod (25. April 2009)

hatet vor Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen mit Fachrichtung Werkstofftechnik zu studieren.
also die trails und die uni leigt direkt beinander? das ist ja super, war noch nie in aachen, werde demnächst mal nen besuch abstatten. danke für die information erstmal


----------



## Tom Servo (25. April 2009)

So ganz nah auch nicht. Kannst schon ein bisschen orgeln. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab, sollten die Trails mehr oder weniger genau so weit weg sein wie von bei mir zu Hause, ca. 6km (sechs lästige Kilometer, meiner Meinung nach). Ausser du findest 'ne Bude direkt am Wald.


----------



## Condor (25. April 2009)

6km ist doch super. Wer baut denn dafür das Rad auseinander, fummelt es ins Auto, baut es vorort wieder zusammen und macht die ganze Prozedur aufn Rückweg nochmal?
Mal abgesehn davon, dass dann das Auto eingesaut ist.
Ich wohne in der Nähe des Louisbergs und da fahr ich vllt 10min und bin im Wald.


----------



## Tom Servo (25. April 2009)

Naja, so 'ne grosse Gartenplane kostet nicht die Welt, für den Dreck.

Ich fahr die 6km auch mit dem Rad. Ist aber so 'ne Grenzdistanz die nervt zu radeln (und schieben) und um's Rad zu zerlegen.


----------



## iGod (25. April 2009)

6km halte ich auch für sehr gut machbar, wusste jetzt ja nicht, ob die strecken direkt in aachen oder etwas außerhalb liegen.

zurück zur strecke, mit was für bikes seid ihr da unterwegs?


----------



## crazy-spy (25. April 2009)

... da fährt wohl alles, was so geht... von DH-Bikes über Freeridern bishin zu Hardtails.
Du kannst da mit echt allem fahrn, abgesehn von nem Rennrad vielleicht und mit nem Ultraleicht CCler würd ich die Gaps dort, wenn auch recht kompakt, nicht springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (8. Mai 2009)

morgen bzw heute (freitag) jemand im wald?


----------



## AC-Stef (9. Mai 2009)

war heute kurz da und habe nette Leut getroffen danke für die kleine Führung  im Video sieht doch alles easyer aus als es wirklich ist 

Gruß Stef


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (14. Mai 2009)

Die Leute, die meinen, sie müssten Doubleähnliche-Gebilde mitten auf Fusswegen anlegen, die Erde dafür auch mitten vom Weg nehmen und zusätzlich ihren Müll liegen zulassen, sollten sich wohl mal ein paar Gedanken um ihr Verhalten gegenüber ihren Mitmenschen und der Natur machen. 
Ich würde euch empfehlen, dass ihr das Holz zur Baustelle zurückzubringt und die Erdlöcher ganz schnell wieder zuschaufelt, denn ihr könnt euch sicherlich denken, was der Förster dazu sagt.
Der Wald ist kein Bikepark und es wird schon ziemlich viel geduldet, was nicht selbstverständlich ist....

Denken hilft!

Cheers
Philipp


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (14. Mai 2009)

na das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an... wo ist das denn verbrochen worden?


----------



## Mickenelli (15. Mai 2009)

heute nachmittag trotz des Regen, der vorausgesagt ist, einer da? ^^


----------



## Holger78 (15. Mai 2009)

würde mich ebenfalls interessieren wo das ganze passiert ist.



Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> Die Leute, die meinen, sie müssten Doubleähnliche-Gebilde mitten auf Fusswegen anlegen, die Erde dafür auch mitten vom Weg nehmen und zusätzlich ihren Müll liegen zulassen, sollten sich wohl mal ein paar Gedanken um ihr Verhalten gegenüber ihren Mitmenschen und der Natur machen.
> Ich würde euch empfehlen, dass ihr das Holz zur Baustelle zurückzubringt und die Erdlöcher ganz schnell wieder zuschaufelt, denn ihr könnt euch sicherlich denken, was der Förster dazu sagt.
> Der Wald ist kein Bikepark und es wird schon ziemlich viel geduldet, was nicht selbstverständlich ist....
> 
> ...


----------



## torbenrider (16. Mai 2009)

HI,

am so. beim regen hat sich nen kollege von mir vor dem ersten anlieger nach dem roadgap weggelegt und is mit dem brustpazer in einem aus dem anlieger herausschauenden ast eingeschlagen...an die ursprungserbauer ( rainer etc denke ich) der toblerone..... wäre es eine idee den anlieger mal zu erneuern....evtl. auch ne chance den anlieger was hör zu ziehn....is echt wat gefährlich mit dem dicken ast.....wollte mal hören....bevor taten folgen BRAV NE!!!!!!!!!!!!

greetz


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. Mai 2009)

oder vielleicht  für den anfang so fiese einem genau entgegen zeigende aufspieß-kandidaten entfernen oder abdecken/zuschütten, wenns trocken ist kriegt man die kurve ja eigentlich. aber ohne panzer wärs bös gewesen, mein bauch sieht schon recht lädiert aus 

ist halt schwer bei dem wetter das gleichgewicht zwischen "schnell genug um übers gap zu kommen" und "zu schnell sodass man abschmiert" zu finden.

wenns wetter passt und bike, finger und schulter wieder fit sind hätte ich ab mitte nächster woche zeit da mal ein bisschen anzupacken.

in diesem sinne,
schönes wochenende


PS: viel spass all denen die morgen nach winterberg fahrn!


----------



## Holger78 (16. Mai 2009)

hey!!! haste das gap gemacht!?! meinen glückwunsch!!

springs noch 50 mal - dann hat sich das mit dem anlieger dahinter für dich eh erledigt und du wirst ihn voll auskosten können
(was nicht heißen soll die gefahrenzonen nicht zu mindern....)

lieben gruß
Holger


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. Mai 2009)

ja, danke! 
hat vorher auch schon 10, 15 mal ohne probleme geklappt, aber dann hab ich wohl ein bisschen übertrieben  wetter/konditionen unterschätzt, lernt man halt draus...

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (17. Mai 2009)

@torben:

ich bin keiner der toblerone-erbauer =)
die gibts schon ewig, da hab ich noch inne windeln geschi$$en 

gruß rainer

PS: finale ligure war super  helmcam-video is fast fertig und kommt bald ma hierhin...


----------



## nosh (17. Mai 2009)

der anlieger ist gut so wie er ist, mann schafts sogar das gap zu springen und vorm anlieger stehen zu bleiben. 
wenn euch das holz dahinter stört dann räumts doch weg, oder legt es wieder so hin das es keinen aufspießen kann.

gruß bene


----------



## Blackwater Park (19. Mai 2009)

ich musste grad spontan an den toblerone gap denken als ich das bild hier gesehen hab:


----------



## tubino (9. August 2009)

hai 

kommmt hier wer aus würselen


----------



## AC-Stef (9. August 2009)

ja ich bin aus würselen


----------



## tubino (9. August 2009)

was mir wichtig wäre wenn hier kinder bei sind mit dennen ich mich treffen könnte


----------



## gobo (9. August 2009)




----------



## Tom Servo (9. August 2009)

Profil steht der's 13. Will ziemlich wahrscheinlich Gleichaltrige da sehen.


----------



## acmatze (10. August 2009)

jo, bin auch aus würselen. bin aber schon n 28 jahre altes kind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (10. August 2009)

okey die diskussionen haben keinen sinn


----------



## RockyShocky (10. August 2009)

@ DevilRider : Du wärst doch als "Kind" (den Worten nach immernoch eins...) auch froh über solche Möglichkeiten gewesen. Solange du keinen Pachtvertrag vorlegen kannst, lass die Leute mal machen. Denke mal,ein Wald ist allen frei zugänglich...
Als nächstes noch ein Limit nach dem Motto: Unter 3000 Wert kein Zutritt.... ?


----------



## DevilRider (10. August 2009)

... schade man hätte vielleicht eine lösung finden können


----------



## maxxmaxx (15. August 2009)

Heute jemand rund um´s Toblerone Gebiet unterwegs?


----------



## nwamz (19. August 2009)

Hat jemand Lust am Samstag morgen eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## torbenrider (19. August 2009)

HI,

welche "DRECK"SÄCKE  hinterlassen immer Ihren Müll an diversen Strecken...Plastikflaschen, Kaugummipapier etc....Leutz so jet dat nisch!!!!

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (19. August 2009)

da kann ich mich nur anschließen, hab vorgestern flaschen vom start des eldorado und vom ende des naturknallers aufgesammelt. wenn ihr euch euren getränkevorrat da bunkern müsst dann versteckts wenigstens damit es keiner für müll hält und sich beschwert, da leiden dann nämlich alle drunter.


----------



## Raoul Sous (20. August 2009)

Gestern zwei Kunststoff Pullen vom Toblerone Start mitgenommen.

Auf unseren Hometrails sind das meist Kiddys, die es schnell einsehen wenn man ein ernstes Wort redet


----------



## Micha ???? (20. August 2009)

komm auch aus ac 
toblerone kenn ich schon 

nur mich würds interessieren obs noch mehr trails dort gibt,
jazz trail etc.

thx


----------



## rpo35 (20. August 2009)

Wir können ja mal freundlich bei der Müllabfuhr anfragen, ob sie nicht wenigstens 1x im Monat die Spots anfahren können.


----------



## acmatze (20. August 2009)

würde schon reichen, wenn irgendwo in der nähe n mülleimer ständ.


----------



## rpo35 (20. August 2009)

acmatze schrieb:


> würde schon reichen, wenn irgendwo in der nähe n mülleimer ständ.


Nein. Viel besser ist es, sich möglichst unauffällig zu verhalten und den Mist wieder mitzunehmen!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (20. August 2009)

und nen sessellift dazu  nehmt einfach euren scheiß mit.


----------



## torbenrider (20. August 2009)

Mülleimer gut aba wenn aufm weg...einfacher wäre es was der Dr. zu sagen hat!!!! Jeder nimmt seinen Dreck weg!!!!!....Und ich denke nicht das das nur die KIDDIES (y plural ies ) sind. Auch viele ältere, die die Strecken nur besuchen kommen.......

nehmt den scheiß einfach mit!!!!!!!


----------



## rpo35 (20. August 2009)

torbenrider schrieb:


> Mülleimer gut aba wenn aufm weg...


Ich hätte wissen müssen, dass die Ironie in meinem Posting bzgl. Müllabfuhr hier von einigen übersehen wird.


----------



## Raoul Sous (20. August 2009)

torbenrider schrieb:


> Mülleimer gut aba wenn aufm weg...einfacher wäre es was der Dr. zu sagen hat!!!! Jeder nimmt seinen Dreck weg!!!!!....Und ich denke nicht das das nur die KIDDIES (y plural ies ) sind. Auch viele ältere, die die Strecken nur besuchen kommen.......
> 
> nehmt den scheiß einfach mit!!!!!!!



Ich hab dazu geschrieben wer bei unseren Trails verantwortlich ist, und da sinds eben nur die Kiddys. 

Ich deutsche die Worte mit  Y einfach ein und verpass ihnen dann den - s Plural. Ebenso beim Wörtchen Hobbys. 

Kram den man mitbringt kann man auch wieder mitnehmen. Weiss nicht wo da das Problem ist. Ist auf der Heimreise dann ja meist sogar ausgetrunken und somit leichter und zu einem kleineren Packmaß zu falten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torbenrider (20. August 2009)

hehehe immer die anglizismen...heheheheh

jaja aba auch nit nur die Kiddies da fahren auch andere Typen rum die alles ein Müllen...zumal die Truppe Julian und Co. nicht dazu gehören....!!!!!

Und was sich auch jeder sparen kann is die Kiddies anzuschnautzen wegen irgendwelcher Dinge die sie machen...das kann auch in normalem Tone geschehen außer man is natürlich Profilneurotiker ich denke die richtigen fühlen sich schon angesprochen.....aba wir driften ja vom eigentlichen Problemchen dem Müll ab!!!!!

Greetz


----------



## DevilRider (20. August 2009)

"zumal die Truppe Julian und Co. nicht dazu gehören" 

ich ( kein "kiddy" ) bin eher der, der mit mehr müll aus dem wald kommt als mit hineinschlepp. ich wohne direkt am wald und bin sozusagen auf die strecken angeweisen !

mittlerweile geht die bauerrei und verschmutzung etwas zu weit daher werde ich (wenn ihr mir zustimmt) demnächst einen brief am start der toblerone aushängen in dem ich alle nutzer bitte und darauf hinweise die strecken/den wald mit respekt erweisen (nicht nur dem wald sondern auch dem förster und anderen fahrern die die strecke/n weiterhin nutzen wollen)

hoffe auf produktive vorschläge zur verbesserung der lage !

grüße und bis dahin !


----------



## Micha ???? (20. August 2009)

gute idee, aber meinste da halten sich alle dran??


----------



## DevilRider (20. August 2009)

mehr als das kann man doch nicht machen, oder ?


----------



## Micha ???? (20. August 2009)

stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Raoul Sous (21. August 2009)

Wir haben unsere Kiddys mehr oder weniger auf frischer Tat ertappt. Wahllos ermahnen ist natürlich nicht  Haben gesagt, dass vom Förster gesperrt wird wenn Müll rumliegt. Seitdem ists sauber


----------



## RidgeBack (21. August 2009)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Wir haben unsere Kiddys mehr oder weniger auf frischer Tat ertappt. Wahllos ermahnen ist natürlich nicht  Haben gesagt, dass vom Förster gesperrt wird wenn Müll rumliegt. Seitdem ists sauber



Na dann hat es sich doch schon gelohnt. Man muss manchmal nur mal die Konsequenzen aufzeigen...


----------



## Raoul Sous (21. August 2009)

Die bringen sich mittlerweile sogar Müllsäcke mit. Holzkonstruktionen haben wir auch untersagt. Die kann ein "Zuständiger" nämlich nicht so leicht übersehen...

Bin mal gespannt wie lange das in AC noch gut geht. Wäre echt schade wenn das irgendwann abgerissen und dicht gemacht wird. 
Ich hoffe, dass irgendwann der Funke springt, dass ein Minipark durchaus das Potenzial hat Geld in die Kassen zu bringen


----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. August 2009)

das schlimme ist ja, das es jahrelang OHNE müll im wald geklappt hat. im letzten jahr jedoch find ich auch immer mehr müll an den trails. ich führ das einfach mal auf den immer größer werdenden bike-boom zurück. genauso ätzend wie müll im wald sind die immer mehr werdenden wahllosen lines im wald mit meist schlecht dahingekackten sprüngen etc. sowas mag der förster ganz und gar nicht! wie ich schonmal hier geschrieben hab: die trails sind okay, wie sie sind und müssen nicht durch kicker alle 10meter verschlimmbessert werden. meiner meinung bringen so halbgare sprünge weder fahrspaß noch flow noch fahrtechnik und schon gar keinen gechillten förster. 

prost
rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raoul Sous (21. August 2009)

...sehe ich in Teilen ähnlich. Mich nervt es wenn jegliche technische Schwierigkeit zur BMX Bahn umgebaut wird. Hängt mal ne Kurve nach aussen wird ein Anlieger geschüppt. Gibts einen Hang, so wird ein Kicker vorgesetzt, damit man nicht pushen muss. Beim DH Rennen dann das große Geheule, weil man lahm ist oder stürzt. 

Vieles ist gut und macht Spaß. Anderes ist völlig überflüssig und stört. Aber wer soll entscheiden wo man da die Grenze zieht. Vor allem in Zeiten, in denen immer mehr Leute auf den Freeride Trend abgehen. Der ordentliche Umgang mit der Natur wird zu schnell vergessen. Meiner Meinung nach war der Sport mal Naturverbundener. Das ist er für mich immernoch. 

Die Trails im Aachener Wald tun niemandem weh. Aber Müll und Lärm in immer größerem Maße machen keinen Spaß. Hoffe mal, dass es besser und nicht schlimmer wird.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. August 2009)

das hättest du besser nicht sagen können! ganz dicker


----------



## torbenrider (21. August 2009)

stimmt nette Wort wahl....ich weiß ja nit so ganz aba um den stress der strecken mal evtl. unter die lupe zu nehmen...sollte man sich vielleicht mal mit ein paar Leuten treffen um mal gewisse Dinge zu bequatschn um zukünftigen Stress zu vermeiden was Streckenbau angeht etc.....???? Manchmal ,uß man an einem Strang ziehen dudes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acmatze (22. August 2009)

da kann ich mich meinen vorrednern (rockcity roller, raoul sous und torbenrider) nur anschliessen. die letzten male lag echt ekelhaft viel müll an bzw. auf den strecken. zu schade das man nicht mal einen der müllverteiler auf frischer tat erwischt. dem würde ich doch liebend gerne mal den inhalt meiner restmülltonne in den garten schütten ;-). nee nee, spass beiseite. Jungs und evtl. auch mädels, nehmt eure leeren flaschen und fressalienverpackungen das nächste mal doch bitte einfach wieder mit. genügend platz im rucksack ist ja anscheinend vorhanden, wenn ihr das zeug auch mit in den wald bringt. in diesem sinne, gute nacht euch allen...

@raoul sous: warst du zufällig früher in eschweiler aufm nonnenbunker. meine freundin glaubt dich von dort zu kennen???


----------



## Raoul Sous (23. August 2009)

Yep war ich! Wer ist denn die Holde?


----------



## Tom Servo (23. August 2009)

Wie ist dat mit dem ersten Steilhang in der Toblerone (der nach dem Kicker oder wat dat is), kann man den rollen lassen oder muss man da rein droppen?

Wollte da gleich vielleicht nochmal vorbei, weil der Blumenkorso hier in Hergenrath macht mich jeck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (23. August 2009)

erster steilabhang? du meinst den 'sandkasten' mit den quer verlaufenden wurzeln? einfach rollen lassen oder auch mit was mehr tempo - geht alles. viel spaß!


----------



## Tom Servo (23. August 2009)

Wenn du aus dem Wurzelfeld rauskommst, kommst du über 'nen natürlichen(?) Kicker und danach geht's bergab. Den mein ich.


----------



## Holger78 (23. August 2009)

dann meinen wir den gleichen


----------



## Tom Servo (23. August 2009)

Super. Merci. Kann ja nicht mehr wie weh tun :V


----------



## DevilRider (23. August 2009)

"Scott Gambler FR 20 + Boxxer Team 2010 + Vivid 5.1"

sollte kein problem sein


----------



## Holger78 (23. August 2009)

hat der julian nich unrecht - musst einfach nur versuchen auf dem bike zu bleiben, fahrrad schafft das schon; dann hat man meist glück. hab da so meine erfahrungen


----------



## RidgeBack (23. August 2009)

DevilRider schrieb:


> "Scott Gambler FR 20 + Boxxer Team 2010 + Vivid 5.1"
> 
> sollte kein problem sein




Stimmt - das richtige Bike und den Mut es einfach machenzulassen und dann geht es. Manchmal hilft noch die Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Tom Servo (23. August 2009)

Da gehört immer noch Fahrtechnik dazu. Ich mein, ich hab schon mal ein 30cm Drop zu 'ner Einradnummer gemacht... :V


----------



## RidgeBack (23. August 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Da gehört immer noch Fahrtechnik dazu. Ich mein, ich hab schon mal ein 30cm Drop zu 'ner Einradnummer gemacht... :V



Stimmt, aber ich unterstelle jmd der sich ein Gambler kauft, dass er ansatzweise weiß was er macht und demnach auch die entsprechende Fahrtechnik beherrscht


----------



## Tom Servo (23. August 2009)

War mehr 'ne Mischung "Ich brauch ein Fully mit Federweg" und "Ooooooh ist das schön". Ganz untalentiert bin ich jetzt nicht, aber im Gegensatz zu euch (vom sehen und hören-sagen), schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (23. August 2009)

kenn ich

edit: meine das mit den 30cm....


----------



## RidgeBack (23. August 2009)

Fahre auch noch nicht so lange mein Fully mit "mehr" Federweg. Vorher XC mit 100mm und einer ganz anderen Geometrie. War eher ein RaceFully und nun fahre ich ein Allmountain/Enduro. Demnach habe ich eher beschrieben, wie es mir gerade ergeht.

e:/ Wer kennt das nicht mit den 30cm


----------



## Condor (23. August 2009)

Die Stelle passt schon, einfach Bremse auf, nicht zu weit nach hinten und gut ist.
Der Esel wird dich schon runterführen.

@Julian, in ner Woche steig ich dann wieder zum ersten mal aufs Radel. 
Knie ist aber immernoch gut kaputt.

edit: ist doch die stelle gemeint oder?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (23. August 2009)

ich bin der meinung man kommt am besten runter wenn man sich am rechten rand der abfahrt hält, da kommt die stufe nicht so hart. aber bei deinem federweg ist das wahrscheinlich jacke wie hose. 
wenn man bei google bildersuche toblerone aachen eingibt müsste der 2te hit auch diese stelle sein.

von wann ist dieses bild condor? und wer fährt im aachener wald ein bullit? ist das ne white brothers groove 200?


----------



## Condor (23. August 2009)

Ich hatte das Bild im Mai oder so gemacht.
Das Bullit ist von nen Kumpel, dabei handelt es sich um ne White Brothers Groove 180.
Wenn man den Sprung davor etwas schneller nimmt, hat man eigentlich nur eine Linie zur Verfügung, das ergibt sich irgendwie. Dann kann man nur nochmal kurz anbremsen und schon gehts runter.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (23. August 2009)

und wie läuft die gabel so? hatte öfters schon mal mit so nem ami-teil geliebäugelt mich aber nie getraut mir sowas zuzulegen wegen ersatzteillage und so. weiß was du meinst, der abhang ist ja quasi in ner linkskurve da gerät man eh mehr an den rechten rand.


----------



## Tom Servo (23. August 2009)

Naja, aus dem Steilhang is nix geworden. Auf meiner Tour hab ich Eldorado oben, Naturknaller unten (ohne Drop) und dann den dritten/letzten Steilhang an der Toblerone (zum ersten Mal, den hab ich bisher auch gemieden wie die Pest).

Nächstes Mal. Sowieso viel zu warm heute mit Vollmontur zu fahren. :|


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2009)

Da sind wir auch schon mit normalen CC-Möhren runter


----------



## DevilRider (23. August 2009)

ja schönes Bild Benjamin und sehr schön dass du wieder fit bist ! ... mit meiner kamera kommt dann leider nur sowas bei raus (da kann man die line erkennen, die Alex meint):

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/c9bj-1-jpg.html
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/c9bj-2-jpg.html

...naja meld dich wenn du vor hast deinen drahtesel zu reiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (23. August 2009)

Fahr nächste Woche für ~2 Wochen mal nachhause, so gegem 12. bin ich dann vllt wieder in Aachen, mit nen kleineren 160mm Opa-Radl 
Ich meld mich dann nochmal.


----------



## PacMan (23. August 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Da sind wir auch schon mit normalen CC-Möhren runter


Hardtail und eingerostete Elastomer-Gabel (ca. 70mm?). Wer braucht schon Federweg für sowas? 
(Aber mit 'nem Fully geht's halt was flotter.)


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (23. August 2009)

jo ich auch zu anfang mit nem 9 jahre alten bulls hardtail


----------



## Raoul Sous (24. August 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hardtail und eingerostete Elastomer-Gabel (ca. 70mm?). Wer braucht schon Federweg für sowas?
> (Aber mit 'nem Fully geht's halt was flotter.)



Wat? Ihr braucht dafür ne Federgabel? Ach - wieso überhaupt zwei Räder?

Der kann dat bestimmt auch mit einem:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uPznTbus3g"]YouTube - Kris Holm Freeride video[/ame]


Mim Fully kann man den Hügel schön bis unten fliegen. Man sollte nicht ganz ins Flat springen. Das kostet zuviel Speed (und ist nicht gut fürs Rad   ). Mit viel Schwung wird die seichte Kurve im Sand etwas haarig, lässt sich aber sauber driften


----------



## PacMan (24. August 2009)

Raoul Sous schrieb:


> Wat? Ihr braucht dafür ne Federgabel? Ach - wieso überhaupt zwei Räder?
> 
> Der kann dat bestimmt auch mit einem:


Hehe, ja stimmt!

Ach übrigens: @Condor: geiles Bild von dem Hang!


----------



## Bobbycatuner (24. August 2009)

alter schwede harter typ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basmati (26. August 2009)

Hallo, ich weiß es gehört nicht unbedingt hierher, aber ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand aus Aachen eine Kurbelschraube (M12) für Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel und Howitzer Innenlager rumliegen hat die er mir für nen paar tage leihen könnte. Mir ist die eben abgerissen und ich will gerne morgen und noch die nächsten Tage im Aachener Wald biken. 
Danke schonmal, gruß Mario


----------



## DevilRider (26. August 2009)

basmati: ich hab sonen schräubchen kommt morgen zur toblerone und ich kannst dir geben !


so kruze news:

habe heute mit max in einer 4 stunden aktion der bombenkrater komplett erneuert. den boden um ca. 40 cm angehoben, sodass er nach regen fahrbar ist.

hoffe ihr seht das jetzt nicht als sinnlose/überflüssige bauaktion. macht euch am besten selber ein bild und ihr werdet sehen dass daran eigentlich nichts auszusetzt ist (haben sogar farn eingepflanz )

Grüße,
Julian


----------



## maxxmaxx (26. August 2009)

Bin heute zufällig auch da gewesen und sieht echt gut aus.
Aber das mit dem Farn ist echt schwachsinn... 

Gruß Max


----------



## rpo35 (26. August 2009)

Armer Pascal


----------



## Bobbycatuner (26. August 2009)

Jetzt noch ein paar Blümchen und es ist wie beim Springreiten(die beblumten hindernisse);-)


----------



## kinschman (26. August 2009)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Armer Pascal


Gut für die Zecken 
...des einen Freud des anderen Leid


----------



## DevilRider (27. August 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Bin heute zufällig auch da gewesen und sieht echt gut aus.
> Aber das mit dem Farn ist echt schwachsinn...
> 
> Gruß Max



Du Lutscher du hast die doch eingepflanzt .. gibs doch zu


----------



## Hike (27. August 2009)

Das Auge fährt ja schließlich mit


----------



## maxxmaxx (27. August 2009)

DevilRider schrieb:


> Du Lutscher du hast die doch eingepflanzt .. gibs doch zu



Ja du Juppes,
aber mittlerweise denk ich dass es echt für die Katz ist, wir werden sehen ob es was bringt. Ich denk eher dass die an der Stelle zuviel Wasser bekommen... Aber du als alter Biologe müsstest sowas eigtl wissen.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (27. August 2009)

warum habt ihr nicht die botanik wieder eingepflanzt die vorher schon in der grube war? die fühlt sich da bestimmt immer noch wohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (27. August 2009)

nen kilo raumentfeuchter könnte auch funktionieren !

... ne ich denke das macht beim förster sogar nen guten eindruck wenn wir uns für das wohlergehen des waldes interessieren(scheinbar zumindest).


----------



## PacMan (27. August 2009)

DevilRider schrieb:


> ... ne ich denke das macht beim förster sogar nen guten eindruck wenn wir uns für das wohlergehen des waldes interessieren(scheinbar zumindest).


Ohne Wald keine Trails. Und du interessierst dich nur "scheinbar" für dessen Wohlergehen?

Naja, ich werd' dich wohl einfach falsch verstanden haben...


----------



## DevilRider (27. August 2009)

war eher so gemeint: ich weiß, dass das einpflanzen des farns in der schlammpfütze nicht wirklich sinn macht (werden wahrscheinlich wegen übersäuerung oder zu viel wasser eingehen). der förster denkt: och, da haben die ja sogar an die natur gedacht, gut idee, die aber nicht so effektiv ist. (förster hat trotzdem einen positiven eindruck)

jetzt bitte auch kein thema draus machen !


----------



## PacMan (27. August 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Naja, ich werd' dich wohl einfach falsch verstanden haben...


Wusste ich's doch.


----------



## tubino (28. August 2009)

ne frage also ich wil jetzt auch mal öfter zur toplerone kommen was für bikes gibt es da für bis zu 899 mit verstand 
die sich eignen??


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. August 2009)

Selbst denkende Bikes erst ab 2500â¬


----------



## tubino (28. August 2009)

ich bin anfänher und esrt 13 also halt nit so teuer und nichts profesonell
da es sons zu teur wird mit meinem neuen hobby


----------



## torbenrider (29. August 2009)

kona kriegste günstig oder von specialized das big hit!!!!!!!


----------



## tubino (29. August 2009)

big hid kostet 1500â¬ und was fÃ¼r ein kona gibt es ja auch unterscjiedliche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torbenrider (30. August 2009)

Mädels....

war  heute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxxmaxx (30. August 2009)

Ja, wirklich erste Sahne heute.
Aber als ich zurück kam musste ich feststellen dass ich voll viele Zecken hatte, bei 10 hab ich aufgehört zu zählen. Und diese Scheißdinger waren auch nochmal kleiner als die normalen, die hat man kaum gesehen...

Bin echt auf die Fotos gespannt....


----------



## PacMan (30. August 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Aber als ich zurück kam musste ich feststellen dass ich voll viele Zecken hatte, bei 10 hab ich aufgehört zu zählen.


Respekt! Damit hast du meinen persönlichen Rekord von 8 geknackt.


----------



## torbenrider (30. August 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich erste Sahne heute.
> Aber als ich zurück kam musste ich feststellen dass ich voll viele Zecken hatte, bei 10 hab ich aufgehört zu zählen. Und diese Scheißdinger waren auch nochmal kleiner als die normalen, die hat man kaum gesehen...
> 
> Bin echt auf die Fotos gespannt....





**** ich krieg gerade schiss ich nochens im Bad nach  gucken ......fotos sind drinne bei mir


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (30. August 2009)

ich glaub die viecher stehn auf dich, ich hab keine einzige...


----------



## acmatze (31. August 2009)

Jo, war echt super gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (31. August 2009)

also ich hatte auch keine ... kommt von eurem rumsitzen  (ne haben gestern echt alle dran gezogen )

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/21304

die Bilder sind echt klasse geworden, danke nochmals !

Torben: Kannst du die vllt bei rapidshare hochladen, oder sind das zu viele ?(sonst dvd)


----------



## GM210 (31. August 2009)

Gute Bilder!


----------



## Tom Servo (31. August 2009)

Wo ist denn das hier?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/452055

Naturknaller oben? Da war ich bisher noch nicht komischerweise.


----------



## acmatze (31. August 2009)

ist der bombenkrater auf der toblerone.


----------



## torbenrider (1. September 2009)

yo bring ich dir mit julian lit hat schonmal anklingeln lassen das er wieder mal mit möchte!!!!!!!


----------



## PlanB (1. September 2009)

Amtliche Bilder - schickschick


----------



## PulpO (1. September 2009)

*nice pics jungs!! *  *I like!*


----------



## xearo (7. September 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Ich hab gestern 4 coole rider im aachener Stadtwald kennengelernt.
Gebt euch bitte zu erkennen. Einen könnt ich erraten.

Abs. Gambler


----------



## DevilRider (7. September 2009)




----------



## ime1980 (7. September 2009)

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. September 2009)

ach den ime1980 gibts auch noch?


----------



## xearo (7. September 2009)

Freut mich.
Bin heut und Morgen noch mal aufm Rad.
Will die zeit nutzen solange es in der Firma ruhig ist.

Hat jemand zeit?


----------



## ime1980 (7. September 2009)

Wann willste denn. @Snuggles: Na sicher doch. Nur etwas Urlaub gemacht


----------



## xearo (7. September 2009)

Da ich fast den Ganzen Tag Zeit hab, egal. 
Aber müsste um 18:30 19:00 zu Haus sein


----------



## ime1980 (7. September 2009)

Dann 14 uHr an der Waldschenke??


----------



## xearo (7. September 2009)

Jo.
Heute oder Morgen???


----------



## ime1980 (7. September 2009)

eher heut. Ab Morgen hab ich keine zeit mehr.


----------



## acmatze (7. September 2009)

na dann aber flott jetzt...


----------



## xearo (7. September 2009)

bin schon losgefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (7. September 2009)

Der Matrin tummelt ja auch hier im Forum rum...


----------



## tubino (11. September 2009)

ne frage

kenn einer was halb wegs vernünfitiges im würselner wald

am liebsten wäre mir wenn mir das dann auch einer zeigen könnte
^^


----------



## acmatze (11. September 2009)

mach mich jetzt ma aufn weg zur toblerone etc. also wer bock hat soll kommen. 
gruss matze


----------



## AC-Stef (11. September 2009)

@tubino 

warum fährst den nicht im Wurmtal da gibts genug 

Würselner Wald ist wohl ehr flach würde ich sagen


----------



## tubino (11. September 2009)

da der walf nur 1km entfernt ist
^^

na und wurmtal halt viel mehr
aber stimmt

was gibst denn da so am besten einfache beschreibung da ich dort so gut wie nie bin


----------



## AC-Stef (11. September 2009)

na da gibts schon eine Menge Trails und Abfahrten für die muss man natürlich auch Berge hoch raddeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tubino (11. September 2009)

jo schon klar oder hochschieben jenachdem wie steil
^^


----------



## DevilRider (12. September 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich morgen von 12-16 uhr nähe Toblerone und buddele an einem neuem "kurz-trail", würde mich über Unterstützung freuen !

das ist bereits gestern entstanden [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy3UBMzktx4&eurl"]YouTube - neuerdouble[/ame]


also einfach melden oder vorbeikommen (Ort möchte ich vor "Zustimmung" der Aachenern nicht öffentlich bekannt geben -> anschreiben)


wer sich jetzt Gedanken um den Wald machen, ich beruhige euch ... der Trail wird nicht länger als 200m, er wird naturbelassen (keine bretter o.ä. und möglichst schmal / müll wird selbstverständlcih nicht liegen gelassen / bäume in der umgebung sind nicht makiert) falls von mehreren Seiten Widerspruch kommt bin ich auch bereit das Projekt sauen zu lassen (mir fehlt in Aachen einfach was wo nicht jeder cc`ler fährt -> d.h. große sachen und keine chickenways). Im Gegenzug dazu könnte z.B. man ja das "Gap" auf dem Naturknaller, parallel zum Drop wieder in seine Uhrsprungsform bringen, da es anscheinden doch nichts wird - trotzdem eine gute Idee ! Man könnte ja den Drop dafür weiter nach hinten setzt und etwas erhöhen, wär das selbe im Prinzip ! Was sagt ihr ?



Grüße,
Julian


----------



## Tom Servo (12. September 2009)

Wat wart ihr eben da an veranstalten? Hörte von glaub ich ganz unten so einige Leute jubeln.

Wär ja rübergekommen, hab in Eldorado platt gefahren (war grade erst im Wald >_> ) und bin dann auf'm Notschlauch nach Hause gegurkt. Kann Fat Alberts nicht auf Dauer empfehlen :V

PS, danke dem Kollegen, der mir den Imbus geliehen hat.


----------



## maxxmaxx (12. September 2009)

Das Jubeln, bzw. Schreien, könnte auch von unseren Freunden aus dem Boxclub oder was das ist kommen...


----------



## torbenrider (12. September 2009)

Hi Jul.,

ich bin morgen mit am start, werde morgen auch dann denke ich so gegen eins oben am besagten Punkt sein.....

Greetz 

Torben


----------



## DevilRider (12. September 2009)

Nabend Torben,

jo klasse ! Willst du die Flasche wiederhaben ? ... >DVD´s<, gelle !

sollten wir nichmal die Boxer anheuern,dass sie unsere Bikes nach oben schieben ? 

prost !


----------



## torbenrider (12. September 2009)

hehehehe oder baumstämme nach oben holen ;-)

ich denke an die bilder!!!!


----------



## Tom Servo (12. September 2009)

Boxclub? Wie nett.


----------



## acmatze (12. September 2009)

moin jungens,
bin evtl. am späten nachmittag mit am start. ansonsten viel spass...
gruss matze


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (12. September 2009)

jaaaa, das ist die idee! der türkisch boxclub schiebt unsere kisten hoch! oder noch besser: sie helfen bei der neuen line! und wenn sie richtig fit sind stell ich ne sänfte zur verfügung   ansonsten werd ich mich natürlich morgen mit nützlich machen.
bis denne

@tom: ne du, der fat albert ist wirklich nicht die beste wahl, zumindest für den einsatzbereich. hab ihn an meiner cc-möhre dran und da ist er ganz gut für.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (13. September 2009)

Der FA ist auch ansich ein Kompromiss für so Freeride-Touren, die einige Kilometer haben.


----------



## Phileasson (13. September 2009)

War heute mal da. ^^
Klasse Teil, der Double..


Btw. s.o. seen my Balls.. ??


----------



## acmatze (15. September 2009)

tach,
heut nachmittag irgend jemand am start???


----------



## Phileasson (15. September 2009)

Hmmm.. Heute net, aber Morgen auf jeden ^^


----------



## Holger78 (15. September 2009)

na supaa - morgen nachmittag bin ich wahrscheinlich ebenfalls am start


----------



## acmatze (15. September 2009)




----------



## Phileasson (15. September 2009)

Okeee.. mal sehen, wie ich mich morgen schlage.. ^^


----------



## Holger78 (15. September 2009)

der double steht für mich auch noch an


----------



## Phileasson (15. September 2009)

Ich lern erst generell mal Springen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (15. September 2009)

dann schließ ich mich da einfach ma an


----------



## DevilRider (15. September 2009)

"der double steht für mich auch noch an "

den ich gebaut hab ? 

denk mal dass ich morgen nachmittag auch vorbeischauen werde !


----------



## acmatze (15. September 2009)

ja super dat ihr alle morgen da seid und ich bis 21uhr arbeiten muss. AU HUR!
ist denn heute gar keiner am start???


----------



## torbenrider (15. September 2009)

Moin Moin muß auch heute arbeiten klappt leider nit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Servo (15. September 2009)

Phileasson schrieb:


> Ich lern erst generell mal Springen.


Gambler kaufen und dann erst springen lernen. Dat sind die Richtigen... uh, Moment mal... 

Hatte mir kürzlich eigentlich vorgenommen, öfters in den Aachener Wald zu reisen, aber nach der peinlichen Aktion von Samstag will ich mein Rad und selbst bis zum Freitag heile halten. Sonst würd ich vorbeikommen. Wär mal nett, mehr Altersgenossen zu treffen, anstatt andauernd die 15 Jährigen und wat.


----------



## Holger78 (15. September 2009)

DevilRider schrieb:


> "der double steht für mich auch noch an "
> 
> den ich gebaut hab ?
> 
> denk mal dass ich morgen nachmittag auch vorbeischauen werde !



yep - genau den mein ich! mittlerweile baust de ja so solide, daß ich mich da auch rüber trauen muss.
werd morgen relativ früh am start sein, da ich um halb sechs wieder die segel streichen muss....
Torben, biste morgen mit dabei?
Matze, ich leide mit dir (freitag!! ganz vielleicht bin ich aber dann auch mit den pratts in winterberg - sag ich dir nochmal bescheid natürlich)
Tom, na ich bin ja schon n altes eisen mit meinem beinahe-greenhornstatus - aber was erwartest du dann? komm vorbei, wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (15. September 2009)

@tom: aber wenn du kommst, komm freitag.


----------



## Phileasson (16. September 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Gambler kaufen und dann erst springen lernen. Dat sind die Richtigen... uh, Moment mal...



Ja.. Is ja gut ^^
Dett Gambler isn geiles Teil.. (Bis auf den Typen der drauf sitzen bleiben will, also icke  ) Bevor ich mir was hole was ich nachm Jahr austausche, versuch ich mein Glück mit watt Handfestem, oder?


----------



## Tom Servo (16. September 2009)

Phileasson schrieb:


> Bevor ich mir was hole was ich nachm Jahr austausche, versuch ich mein Glück mit watt Handfestem, oder?


So hatte ich mir das auch gedacht, wie ich meins geholt hab. Solange du öfters damit fährst, als ich


----------



## Phileasson (16. September 2009)

@ Tom
Sooft ich kann und meine Arbeit des zulässt. 
Und ich befinde mich ja noch in der Übungsphase 

Und ich werd gleich üben fahren.


----------



## Vortrieb_SE (16. September 2009)

Hey Phileasson,

dein Profilfoto ist so klein ...  Bist du derjenige, den ich am Sonntag unten am Roadgap der Toblerone getroffen habe? Haben dann ja zusammen hochgeschoben ... Am WE werd ich wohl auch noch mal da sein! Aber nur, wenn ihr mich nicht auslacht mit meinem kleinen VORTRIEB-Hardtail.


----------



## acmatze (16. September 2009)

hier wird keiner ausgelacht!!!


----------



## Holger78 (17. September 2009)

genau!
da hatten wir schon ganz andere bikes am start


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (17. September 2009)

oh ja...


----------



## torbenrider (17. September 2009)

Matze weißte noch der sicke Spacke auf den Filthys als der mim Baumarktbike den ganzen tag das road gap gesprungen is heheheheheh.....
Jungs wie schauts morgen aus mim wald....radeln bauen und bauen;-)


----------



## DevilRider (17. September 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/2958

jup ich bin am Start ! Wann gehts bei euch nach Schladming ? Torben - Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (17. September 2009)

bin ebenfalls am start. ab wann seid ihr denn da?


----------



## torbenrider (17. September 2009)

yo ich denke das ich auch kommen werde, bring die pics mit in der nacht von sa auf so fahren wir und dann gehts ab....die vollständige zerlegung des shovas und meiner einer heheheheheh


----------



## Holger78 (17. September 2009)

ich hab noch nix von den pratts gehört - geh daher mal davon aus, daß winterberg um ne woche verschoben wird....
aus diesem grund werd ich meinen morgigen tag ebenfalls im wald verbringen

@Torben
sach ma: besteht die möglichkeit noch mit nach schladming zu kommen? fahren könnt ich selbst wenn kein platz mehr....


----------



## torbenrider (18. September 2009)

klar mann ruf an und häng dich dran wir haben noch platz im appartment wir zahlen bis her 280 euro incl. all außer saufen ;-)------- berge, strecken, bauen ;-) und dabei jute vidz......holger mann geb dir nen ruck und komm mit ... und zu aller guter letzt am so is noch downhill world cup in schladming......es wird fett......


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (18. September 2009)

ja mann beeil dich, der vermieter muss dir noch ein liftticket organisieren!


----------



## Tom Servo (18. September 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> ich hab noch nix von den pratts gehört - geh daher mal davon aus, daß winterberg um ne woche verschoben wird....
> aus diesem grund werd ich meinen morgigen tag ebenfalls im wald verbringen


Mittwoch hättest du eigentlich 'ne Zusage bekommen sollen. Zumindest steht deine Email-Adresse mit im Empfängerfeld.


----------



## DevilRider (18. September 2009)

Moin moin,

martin und ich sind ab 2 unterwegs, wer sich uns anschließen möchte -> 2 uhr an der waldschenke !

sind später dann auch auf der toblerone und co.

Grüße


----------



## Holger78 (18. September 2009)

ja wie? ich hab keine email bekommen....
muss den mio gleich mal anrufen. 
naja ich hab dann meinen 'freien tag' dazu genutzt auszupennen nach nem 'im B9 in den geburtstag eines freundes reinfeiern' - event.
wetter war heut ziemlich cool glaub ich, he? schad dass ichs verpaßt hab


----------



## Phileasson (18. September 2009)

Hmm.. Siebenschläfer?  
Wetter war echt miese.. naja, für mich. Musste arbeiten. 
Aber Morgen bin ich wieder da, denk ich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (18. September 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh - isch freu mir auf schladming

war heut morgen gegen halb acht im bett - sowas hab ich auch schon länger nich mehr gehabt; puuuhhh..........
morgen bin ich vielleicht auch nochma am start - man muss ja abschied vom heimischen ländle nehmen, gell!?


----------



## Phileasson (18. September 2009)

ja, mal sehen ob ich des wieder flott krieg.. -.-
hadere mit der technik grade

- Fazit: et klappt

*Tante Edith sagt, "Hör auf zu heulen und fummel mal "


----------



## Tom Servo (18. September 2009)

Holger78 schrieb:


> muss den mio gleich mal anrufen.


Könntest ja auch mal kurz nach 7h am Telefon gehen :V



Holger78 schrieb:


> wetter war heut ziemlich cool glaub ich, he? schad dass ichs verpaßt hab


Jo, alles schön trocken. War en lustiger und anstrengender Tag.


----------



## Holger78 (19. September 2009)

blöder spam-filter.... normalerweise guck ich mir den ordner auch immer an - frag mich warum ichs die letzten tage nicht gemacht hab
hätt ich nich mein handy auf lautlos gestellt gehabt, hätt ich dem mio zumindest freudig lallend erzählen können, daß ich jetzt schlafen geh.
naja - kumpel hat sich gefreut, daß ich mit dabei war....

@Phil
wollt dich eben im wald besuchen (zu fuss) - hab aber nur n paar andere jungs getroffen - bis die tage wieder


----------



## Phileasson (19. September 2009)

@ Holger
Zu Fuß? Owei ^^
Naja, konnt heut nicht.. musste länger arbeiten..

Aaber dafür versuch ich morro mein Glück.


----------



## Holger78 (19. September 2009)

dacht halt wenn ich schon nich mit dem bike am start bin muss ich mich wenigstens mal so sehen lassen....
dann mal bis nächste/übernächste woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileasson (19. September 2009)

*lach 
Okay.. 
Hmm.. dann wünsch ich Dir mal viel Spaß


----------



## acmatze (19. September 2009)

Jo, auch von mir viel Spass euch Dreien. Wird bestimmt super, IHR SÄCKE!!!
Und macht bloss schön viele Fotos. Ich will sehen, was ich verpasst habe ;-)


----------



## Holger78 (19. September 2009)

@Phil
jaja. danke!

@Matze
mach mer  ich sag nur exilim (glaub des is a fotoapparat - klingt für mich eher nach nem neuen sechsklingen-nassrasierer)


----------



## torbenrider (24. September 2009)

grüße aus schladming jungs! hier ists echt hammer! und die dh strecke zieht dir die socken aus!


----------



## Phileasson (24. September 2009)

Noch viel Spaß da.
Und kommt net Barfuß heim.


----------



## Tom Servo (24. September 2009)

Was macht ihr im Herbst und Winter in Sachen Reifen? Fahrt ihr mit den üblichen Schlappen oder zieht ihr regenspezifisches Zeug auf, so a la Wetscream/Swampthing/usw.?

Hatte mir überlegt, schlechtes Wetter nicht als Ausrede zu benutzen, doch war's mir eben ein bisschen Unsicher mit meiner Maxxis DHF+HR Kombo.


----------



## basmati (25. September 2009)

HighRoller geht immer! Rutscht halt etwas mehr.
Is ja kein Rennen, is ja nur Toblerone und co.


----------



## Holger78 (26. September 2009)

jungens: schladming war sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo geil
wurzelfeld rocks

der swampthing is schon ein gutes ding für die nasse jahreszeit.
wenn du wirklich wie auf schienen durch den modder ziehen willst, geht am wetscream allerdings kein weg vorbei. hab letzten winter nur vorne den wetscream drauf gehabt - ein echter genuss

@torben und alex
übernachte noch in münchen - werds wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen morgen. meld mich!


----------



## Vortrieb_SE (26. September 2009)

Morgen jemand da? Wollte so gegen 11 Uhr los ... Falls jemand Bock hat, 11:00 Uhr Waldschenke? Würd mich freuen, mal jemanden von euch kennen zu lernen!


----------



## basmati (27. September 2009)

Hier mal was ordentliches:
Der neue Trailer zu DirtyDreams      [ame="http://vimeo.com/6776266"]thinkBIG Dirty Dreams Trailer 2 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torbenrider (16. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin,

sorry leutz aba muß nochmal wat in die Runde werfen.....welche Pommes-Köppe haben die Baumfasern auf höhe des ersten Doubles (Eldorado), nach dem komischen Rechtsanlieger und nach dem neuen saugeilen hip gekürzt???? Ihr wollt doch noch was länger dort fahren....das gilt ein paar bestimmten Leuten die weiße bikes fahren. Ich denke wir wissen wer gemeint ist:

HÖRT GOTTVERDAMMT NOCHMAL AUF MIT SO NEM BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und laßt mal die Finger von anderen Strecken, die ihr nit Baut!!!!!!! (Dank an Holger für seine Mühen die er in die Strecke gesteckt hat, aba wenn dat so weiter geht, kann das bestimmt nit mehr lange gut gehen).

Greetz


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. Oktober 2009)

torbenrider schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> sorry leutz aba muß nochmal wat in die Runde werfen.....welche Pommes-Köppe haben die Baumfasern auf höhe des ersten Doubles (Eldorado), nach dem komischen Rechtsanlieger und nach dem neuen saugeilen hip gekürzt???? Ihr wollt doch noch was länger dort fahren....das gilt ein paar bestimmten Leuten die weiße bikes fahren. Ich denke wir wissen wer gemeint ist:
> 
> ...



Jeps da hat der Torben vollkommen Recht. Solche Aktionen werfen ein schlechtes Bild auf alle die dort unterwegs sind. Außerdem liegt da genug rum, da braucht man nicht....


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. Oktober 2009)

mal abgesehen davon dass es dümmer wohl kaum noch geht. mit ner anscheinend ziemlich stumpfen axt in augenhöhe und anscheinend ziemlich grobmotorisch an so nem armen baum rumzuwerkeln, da würd ich mal behaupten dass euer ( mit euer sind jetzt die zerstörungswütigen halbwüchsigen gemeint) IQ eurem lebensalter nahe kommt... das teil steht nicht im weg und von baumaterialmangel kann man ja wohl kaum sprechen. lebt eure unreife zerstörungswut woanders aus, sonst ist der trail dank euch bald weg und ihr werdet gelyncht.


----------



## DevilRider (24. Oktober 2009)

!!!Suche !!!Suche !!!Suche !!!Suche !!!Suche !!!Suche !!!Suche !!!Suche !!!Suche !!!
 ________________________________________________________________

Hat jemand von euch eine 400 oder 350 x 2,80 für Fox Dämpfer (Manitou müsste auch passen). Bräuchte die nur zum testen (50 euro für nen test ist mir zu viel)

Bitte melden !!!

Grüße,
Julian


----------



## DevilRider (1. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7366445"]Canon HF 200 Test - Downhill in the autumn on Vimeo[/ame]


ist heute mit Bernds neuer Kamera entstanden, danke an ihn fürs filmen ! War ein geiler Tag !

Fahrer:
2xHendrik,Max,Flo(coole Aktion am NK!) und der Meister 
Edit:
auch der Meister
Song:
Starts with One - Shiny Toy Guns


Morgen (Sonntag) werden wir noch etwas im Wald unterwegs sein - primär aber zum fahren ! 

Wer sich uns anschleißen möchte - PN / anrufen !

Grüße und gute Nacht,
Julian


----------



## AC-Stef (1. November 2009)




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. November 2009)

Feines Video. Freue mich schon wieder auf Aachen


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (1. November 2009)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3345


hat einer noch hunger????


----------



## Facom (1. November 2009)

Sehr schönes Video, Julian!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (1. November 2009)

schön ins wurzelfeld ereingehüpft. sieht schön leichtfüßig aus


----------



## Holger78 (1. November 2009)

very nice


----------



## boba. (1. November 2009)

gefällt mir sehr gut. wir haben heute auch versucht erste aufnahmen zu machen, aber es ist nur murks bei rumgekommen. =)


----------



## DevilRider (7. November 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen,

möchte euch das heute entstandene Video nicht vorenhalten:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7489676"]Canon HF 200 Test - Muddy Saturday on Vimeo[/ame]

hatten leider etwas wenig Zeit zum filmen gehabt und mir dem Bearbeitunsprogramm komm ich noch immer nicht ganz zurecht - trotzdem viel spaß damit ! Für die HD-Junkies -> auf Vimeo in "HD" gucken 


Grüße und bis dahin,
Julian


----------



## kinschman (18. November 2009)

mal ne bescheidene frage an "die nestbeschmutzer":
ist es wirklich sooo schwer die leeren tüten und papierschnipsel wieder mitzunehmen - das muss ja nun nicht am start der toblerone rumliegen !!


----------



## basmati (18. November 2009)

> mal ne bescheidene frage an "die nestbeschmutzer":
> ist es wirklich sooo schwer die leeren tüten und papierschnipsel wieder mitzunehmen - das muss ja nun nicht am start der toblerone rumliegen !!



Ja genau! Ich hab schon mehrmals leere Flaschen in meinem kleinen Trinkrucksack mit in die nächste Mülltonne genommen. Wenn man den Platz hat die Flaschen mit in den Wald zu nehmen, dann kann man die leeren leichteren Flaschen auch mit zurück nehmen!! Aber das checkt ja nicht jeder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Esh (18. November 2009)

Moin,
bin der Basti. Ich schreib hier weil ich euch den Einstieg zu eurem Spot abluchsen will.
Bin hier mit nem Freund für 8 Monater auf Meisterschule in Aachen und wir haben die letzten wochen fast jede Matschpfütze im östlichen Stadtwald erkundet und auch schon einige kleinere Trails gefunden. 
Im Internet sind wir jetz auf die Toblerone gestoßen und würden die Strecke gerne mal ausprobieren.
Unser Problem ist das wir immer erst um 16Uhr Feierabend haben und da wir nicht nach 15km anfahrt die letzte helle Stunde die uns auf ner unbekannten Strecke noch bleibt mit dem suchennach dem Traileinstieg verbringen wollen, hoffe ich das uns irgendwer helfen kann und uns per PM ne gute Wegbeschreibung oder Markierung auf google earth oder so zukommen lasen könnte.

Lg Esh


----------



## Zpeed (19. November 2009)

Nennt sich dein Kollege Trini?


----------



## Esh (19. November 2009)

Nein, aber ich kenne Trini


----------



## Zpeed (19. November 2009)

Ok, dann hast du dich qualifiziert. PM ist in Arbeit.


----------



## PlanB (19. November 2009)

kinschman schrieb:


> mal ne bescheidene frage an "die nestbeschmutzer":
> ist es wirklich sooo schwer die leeren tüten und papierschnipsel wieder mitzunehmen - das muss ja nun nicht am start der toblerone rumliegen !!



Heute hab ich dann auch noch ne Batterie Bierflaschen gefunden... Leute das kanns echt nicht sein! Wenn ihr diese Ferkel erwischt, stellt sie zur Rede! Ich glaub ehrlich gesagt kaum, dass das Leute hier ausm Forum sind, aber haltet mal die Augen offen, wenn ihr oben seid - da liegt in letzter Zeit soviel Müll rum, das muss früher oder später auffallen.


----------



## Meridarider (19. November 2009)

Hi,
bin ebenfalls neu hier. Werde durch meine Freundin wohl nun öfter in Aachen sein und das sollte sich mit dem Radfahren ja auch verbinden lassen  Wollte diesen Samstag mal mein Glück versuchen die Toblerone zu finden. Einen ungefähre Orientierung von der Waldschenke aus habe ich schon^^ Ist denn noch jemand am Samstag unterwegs? Vllt. würde sich auch jemand erbarmen mich mitzunehmen oder vllt eine pm  Bin allerdings Anti-bergauf 

Wie auch immer vllt. trifft man sich mal auf dem Rad!

Gruß Arne


----------



## DevilRider (19. November 2009)

Nabend,

am Samstag sind einige, einschließlich mir, in Malmedy - falls du Lust hast mitzukommen meld dich ! Andernfalls könnte ich dir Sonntag den Guid(verkatert) machen 

Zum Müllproblem:
Jeder der was sieht, eifnach in den Rucksack stecken und mitnehmen auch wenn es ätzend ist ! Aber durch böse Worte, die wie sich ja zeigt keiner erhört, wird der Wald auch nicht sauberer !


Grüße,
Julian


Fast vergessen:
Dank Hendik,Max Alex und meiner Wenigkeit steht Handtasche und der folgende Double wieder ! Super Sache Jungs ! (der Ort ist erstmal "geheim" - fürs Netz sowieso)

Auch noch ein großes Lob an die, die den Koffer wieder zum Leben erweckt haben !


alle die sich ein Bild davon machen wollen:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3501


----------



## PlanB (19. November 2009)

DevilRider schrieb:


> Zum Müllproblem:
> Jeder der was sieht, eifnach in den Rucksack stecken und mitnehmen auch wenn es ätzend ist ! Aber durch böse Worte, die wie sich ja zeigt keiner erhört, wird der Wald auch nicht sauberer !


Wie gesagt, ich glaub eher nicht, dass die Leute, die den Dreck da liegenlassen, hier mitlesen, deshalb der Appell an alle Toblerone-Liebhaber, speziell nach solchen Schmutzfinken Ausschau zu halten und ggf. zu handeln. Und dass man den Müll nach Möglichkeit selber entsorgt, ist selbstverständlich. Aber auch wenn sich das Ding Trinkrucksack nennt, passt da halt kein halber Kasten Bierflaschen rein... 




DevilRider schrieb:


> alle die sich ein Bild davon machen wollen:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3501


Amtlich!  Ihr wart heute auch am Roadgap, gell? War der mit dem Big Air...  Nächstes Mal kommwa mit, der Double sieht wirklich lecker aus. Ist das wirklich der Koffer am Schluss? Sieht auf dem Video total mickrig aus...


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. November 2009)

Heute gegen drei am Koffer....


----------



## DevilRider (30. November 2009)

Es regnet es ist schlammig und ihr sucht einen neune Reifen ?

Ich biete hier den Aachenern eine perfekten Reifen an:


Schwalbe Muddy Mary Reifen

GrÃ¶Ãe 2.35

Downhillreifen der extra Klasse

Tripple Compound Drahtreifen

Der leistungsfÃ¤higste und stabilste Reifen der Muddy Mary Reihe

Mit Seitendurchschlagsschutz

Sogut wie Neu, ca 10km gefahren

30â¬ - Abholung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (30. November 2009)

sir spam a lot....





DevilRider schrieb:


> Es regnet es ist schlammig und ihr sucht einen neune Reifen ?
> 
> Ich biete hier den Aachenern eine perfekten Reifen an:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (30. November 2009)

echt mal 
aber wo wir beim thema sind: meine neuen marys wollen mal probegefahren werden (eben so wie der breite lenker den der holger sich gewünscht hat  )! ist in den nächsten tagen wer im wald? vergesst nicht eure bananen zu essen


----------



## Holger78 (30. November 2009)

kann mit do dienen
breiter lenker?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (30. November 2009)

nen boobar, sollte reichen  donnerstag ist gut, wann denn ca? bitte per PM!


----------



## Holger78 (30. November 2009)

boobar.... lekker....


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (3. Dezember 2009)

So Jungens, jetzt ist erst mal Ende mit Eldorado und Naturknaller, hab heute dem Harvester zugeguckt wie er den Nadelwald in eine Mondlandschaft verwandelt. Ich könnte aus der Haut fahren und würde mich gern weiter darüber auslassen, aber das bringt ja auch nix und wäre abgesehen davon weder jugendfrei noch forentauglich.
:kotz:  aaaah!

einiziger Vorteil ist, dass in der Ecke nachdem die da fertig sind erst mal Ruhe mit Waldarbeiten ist (und ne menge Material rumliegt!), sollten uns mal zusammensetzen und überlegen wie es weitergehn soll.

ziemlich angepisste Grüße,
der snuggles


----------



## PlanB (3. Dezember 2009)

Dem Riesenvieh sind wir Dienstag Nacht (!!) auch begegnet. War aber absehbar - die Bäume waren schon seit Monaten markiert...

edit: lol, vier Threads hochgeholt... ich glaub einer hätte gereicht ^^


----------



## boba. (3. Dezember 2009)

könnt ihr das kurz zusammenfassen für die leute, die es noch nicht live gesehen haben?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (3. Dezember 2009)

viel gabs heut nicht zu sehen weils dunkel wurde und die noch zu gange waren. morgen gibts evtl fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boba. (3. Dezember 2009)

ok. klingt auf jeden fall nicht so rosig.


----------



## Phileasson (3. Dezember 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> viel gabs heut nicht zu sehen weils dunkel wurde und die noch zu gange waren. morgen gibts evtl fotos.



Also ich hab gedacht da wäre einer mit ner Halogen Lupin unterwegs. 
Foddos mach ich morgen mal... Getarnt natürlich.


----------



## Esh (11. Dezember 2009)

Nach den ganzen Wegbeschreibungen zur Toblerone haben wir uns vorletzte Woche aufgemacht den Track auchmal zu fahren...
Danke nochmal dafür!
Hat uns richtig gut gefallen.

Leider gab es auch einen "kleinen" Unfall, mein Kumpel war etwas zu langsam an nem double, der der am Ende wenn man ausm Wald fährt direkt vor den Bahnschienen kommt. 
Das Ergebnis ist auf dem ersten Foto zu sehen >.< Linker Ellenbogen totalschaden und komplett zerbröselt, 3 Op's bisher, rechts ist der Speichenkopf abgebrochen. 
Komplett in Protektoren eingepackt, selbst den Brustpanzer angehabt... Nur die Ellenbogenschützer haben gefehlt... Murphy lässt grüßen 

Heute dann der 2te Versuch ohne ihn ^^ Und wie das Pech diesmal zugeschlagen hat sieht man auf dem 2ten Foto... Wahrscheinlich haben sich schon immer alle drauf gefreut das irgendwann mal wer in dieser Pfütze landen wird... hier bin ich -.-
Mal sehen was Morgen passiert 

Mal ne Frage, der 2te street gap der kommt, ziemlich weit unten auf der Strecke, spingt den hier wer ?


----------



## boba. (11. Dezember 2009)

Esh schrieb:


> Heute dann der 2te Versuch ohne ihn ^^ Und wie das Pech diesmal zugeschlagen hat sieht man auf dem 2ten Foto... Wahrscheinlich haben sich schon immer alle drauf gefreut das irgendwann mal wer in dieser Pfütze landen wird... hier bin ich -.-


ist das die vor der abfahrt mit dem eisenrohr? wenn ja, bin ich da auch stecken geblieben, aber über den lenker abgestiegen 
gute besserung an deinen kumpel. hört sich böse an


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (11. Dezember 2009)

das "zweite gap" ist kein gap, zumindest kenn ich keinen der das irgendwie springt. dafür ist die landung auch zu flach meiner meinung nach. gute besserung! das double wo der unfall passiert ist, ist das son breites ganz unten parallel zur bahn, was ziemlich kickt? gute besserung.


----------



## Tom Servo (11. Dezember 2009)

Esh schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, der 2te street gap der kommt, ziemlich weit unten auf der Strecke, spingt den hier wer ?


Den Bekloppten will ich sehen.

Und ah ja, Merci für den Bericht, jetzt hab ich noch weniger Bock auf Doubles. 

--edit: Obwohl, mich interessiert wie und wo drauf der gelandet ist, die Ellenbogen dermassen zu zerbröseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (11. Dezember 2009)

Esh schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, der 2te street gap der kommt, ziemlich weit unten auf der Strecke, spingt den hier wer ?



wenn du die letzte steilabfahrt meinst, die dann über den waldweg geht:
das ist kein gap. da ist kein absprung gebaut und es gibt auch keine anfahrt um das zu springen. irgendwer hier im forum hat zwar mal nen hund getroffen, dessen bruder nen ganz krassen typen kennt, der das mal gesprungen sein soll, aber ich sage einfach mal ganz überzeugt: nein! das ist noch keiner gesprungen. würde ich auch nich empfehlen. wenn das jemand vor hat, sag bescheid, ich komm gucken. 

gruß rainer


----------



## Klaasowitsch (11. Dezember 2009)

@ doktor Snuggels   der Double unten an den Bahngleisen kickt doch nicht  finde ich  ......meiner meinung ist der eh viel zu klein mann sollte den auf 2 meter hochsetzen und das gap so um die 12 meter weit oder so  das wär mal spaßig

grüße Klaas


----------



## PlanB (11. Dezember 2009)

Klar kickt der! Die meisten Kollegen waren beim ersten Mal viiiiel zu schnell und sind komplett über die Landung geschossen. Da muss Mr. Gipsarm schon wirklich arg langsam gewesen sein. Trotzdem gute Besserung, sieht ja wild aus.

Und zu der letzten Steilstelle: Ich denke schon, dass man die mit ein wenig Schmerzfreiheit springen kann,  dann aber mit geradem Anlauf und nicht vom Sandkasten kommend. Live dabei war ich noch nicht, aber ein Kollege behauptet steif und fest, dass er da mal ne Horde verrückter Belgier hat fliegen sehen....


----------



## Klaasowitsch (11. Dezember 2009)

eigentlich wollten wir so nen dirt bauen als wir unten an den gleisen geschaufelt haben aber dann hatten wir keinen bock mehr    der schießt dich halt nen bisschen höher raus aber das find ich jetzt net so schlimm wenn du einmal den speed raushast

grüße  Klaas


----------



## Rockcity Roller (11. Dezember 2009)

jo, und wo willste dann hinsegeln? die kurve wird man dann nicht mehr kriegen, also ab ins gemüse oder direkt in die vollen und gegen nen baum. also, ich glaubs erst wenn ich´s seh.


----------



## Klaasowitsch (11. Dezember 2009)

ich werde mal gucken was geht wenn ich wieder mal da vorbei komme  muss man halt die kurve noch nen bisschen ummodelieren oder ne hip nach links in den abhang 

ist halt nur viel zu schaufeln


----------



## Condor (11. Dezember 2009)

Wo istn nen Double vor den Bahnschienen bei der Toblerone?!
Am Ende ist doch dieser eine Kicker, den man mit Mach 3 nehmen muss um in die Landung zu kommen und dann gibts nen Gegenhang.... das war bisher immer für mich das Ende?


----------



## Klaasowitsch (11. Dezember 2009)

wenn du den gegenhang hochschiebst und oben rechst fährst kommen da noch 3 doubles 2 davon sind sche**e aber der letzte ist recht spaßig und auch recht groß  und einen steilhang gibts da auch noch

du kommst dann an der baustelle an den bahngleisen raus und musst über die baustelle zur straße fahren

gruß Klaas


----------



## Esh (11. Dezember 2009)

Jo, war der paralel zu den Bahngleisen.
Und wieso... Toblerone runter hat alles so wunderbar geklappt bisschen übermütig, den Sprung dann nicht richtig angeschaut, vll nichtmehr konzenriert und dann "wart, den spring ich noch eben schnell" =(

Die Arme sind am L[enker gebrochen, er ist direkt miter Kurbel aufer Kante geladet ^^



> ist das die vor der abfahrt mit dem eisenrohr? wenn ja, bin ich da auch stecken geblieben, aber über den lenker abgestiegen
> gute besserung an deinen kumpel. hört sich böse an


Ja xD


----------



## Phileasson (13. Dezember 2009)

Bin morgen Vormittag am Start. 






per pedes, mit Cam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vortrieb_SE (13. Dezember 2009)

PlanB schrieb:


> Live dabei war ich noch nicht, aber ein Kollege behauptet steif und fest, dass er da mal ne Horde verrückter Belgier hat fliegen sehen....



Jep, kann ich bestätigen! Vor ein, zwei Monaten war ich mal da, und da haben tatsächlich drei total bekloppte Belgier oder Holländer (haben jedenfalls holländisch geflucht  ) den unteren Steilhang als Roadgap genommen. Sah auch echt sauber aus, also oben mit satt Speed angekommen und dann komplett über den Weg drüber in die Mulde rein. Im Nachhinein betrachtet war das totaler Schwachsinn und grob fahrlässig, weil alle drei nacheinander kamen und niemand die Strecke gesichert hat hat. 20 Sekunden später kam eine Frau mit Kinderwagen den Weg lang, die hättet ihr mal sehen sollen. DH-Bike mit 30 Sachen gegen Kinderwagen -- sowas kann Tote geben ...


----------



## mylo (13. Dezember 2009)

oh mann
wenn's geht muss man sich das ja echt mal angucken aber die kurve danach würd mich noch echt interessieren wie haben die das hinbekommen?


----------



## MTB-Andy (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
hat jemand interesse an einem Kona Stab Deluxe 2008, en Kumpel will nämlich seins verkaufen.  Jemand der interesse hat sollte wohl noch eine Gabel.

Hier ne kurze Liste von den Parts:
Lenker: Sunline V-One
Bremsen: Hayes Stroker Trail
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Laufrad: Sun rims S-Type
Kettenführung: Race Face
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore
Dämpfer: Fox RC4
Kurbeln: Race Face

Ride Free,
MTB-Andy


----------



## chrizproxi (17. Dezember 2009)

morgen wer da? so ab 2...wollt mir die gegend mal anschaun kommen


----------



## Holger78 (18. Dezember 2009)

kanns noch nich genau sagen - aber vielleicht schon!


----------



## Phileasson (18. Dezember 2009)

Hmm.. ab 2.. Arschfrüh..  Maybe, schlag ich auch da auf.


----------



## Holger78 (18. Dezember 2009)

gibt nix bei mir heut......
morgen dann!


----------



## chrizproxi (18. Dezember 2009)

bei mir auch nicht...protektoren und helm sind nicht angkommen.
-.-


----------



## acmatze (18. Dezember 2009)

fahre gleich ma ne gemütliche runde durchs wurmtal. wer bock hat kann sich melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileasson (18. Dezember 2009)

gemütliche runde.. klingt gut.


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Dezember 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=146262

wer hat bock morgen um 11:30?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (26. Dezember 2009)

ich hol mal den thread wieder hoch... 
hat jemand lust morgen oder übermorgen (oder generell vor ende des jahres) ne runde zu drehen? wie sehen die trails so aus? gruß alex


----------



## mylo (26. Dezember 2009)

hey alex
ich denk ich bin morgen unterwegs....
aber auf jeden Fall nicht füh 
wird so 1 uhr werden schätze ich

hat sonst noch wer Lust?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (27. Dezember 2009)

morgen! ist gestern ziemlich spät geworden, und regnen tuts auch wieder... sorry aber ich denk nicht dass mein bike heute auslauf kriegt...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (27. Dezember 2009)

hi, war gestern auf schnittchentour, viele wege und auch trails teilweise vereist, also spiegelglatt. vorsicht is geboten, oder zuhausebleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (27. Dezember 2009)

oder spikereifen aufziehen. Singletrails richtung Dreiländereck waren gestern einigermaßen frei.

Edit: Habt ihr erfahrungen wielange das eis so bleibt, ist Schnee dann auch schlechter zu fahren, wenn er auf dem Eis draufliegt?
Editedit: Bahntrail, Märchenwald, das Ding parallel zum Bahntrail und Eisenkreuz sind heute fahrbar gewesen. Morgen werd ich das ganze nochmal angucken...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (27. Dezember 2009)

supi, danke für die info. vielleicht kann ich meinen schweinehund morgen ja mal überwinden...


----------



## Tom Servo (27. Dezember 2009)

Eisenkreuz? Wo is dat denn, wenn auf belgischer Seite?


----------



## Zpeed (5. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht die Lage im Wald denn so aus? Ist die Toblerone schon wieder ganz befahrbar und ist der Boden nur gefroren oder ist es auch glatt?


----------



## Phileasson (5. Januar 2010)

Der obere Teil immernoch nicht...
Und der rest ist glatt, rutschig und vereist 
Also jede menge Spaß.


----------



## Holger78 (5. Januar 2010)

alder: du bist echt mein held
ich hab jedesmal ne neue ausrede parat bei der wetterlage....
was is passiert? letztes jahr war ich bei jedem wetter draußen.......


----------



## Phileasson (5. Januar 2010)

HELD.. Icke? Woah ^^ 

Hmm.. Ich glaub Du wirst so langsam gesetzter. 
Verständlich, bei dem Wetter, bei Dir.. So Frost in den Knochen bei deinem Alter kann Dir noch Wochen nachhängen..


----------



## mylo (5. Januar 2010)

powned
naja ich hab mich beim letzten mal erstmal schön am Wurzelhang abgeledert...
weiß nichtmal wie das passiert ist


----------



## Zpeed (5. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Infos. Ich werd´s mal drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## PlanB (5. Januar 2010)

Leute es ist traumhaft zu fahren! Kommen gerade vom Nightbiken, nix vereist, alles schöner fester Schnee. Es ist wirklich alles fahrbar, auch Roadgap und Steilstellen. Wer dieser Tage zuhause bleibt, verpasst was. Und bei Nacht ist es gleich doppelt gut! Nur zum hochschieben am besten Wanderstiefel mitnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (5. Januar 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4192

kann mich da nur anschließen leute geht raus und habt spaß !


----------



## Phileasson (5. Januar 2010)

Btw. ich bin morgen wieder vor ort zu hören....


----------



## Esh (6. Januar 2010)

Schönes Video.
Wo ist das gemacht?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (6. Januar 2010)

phil: wann morgen???


----------



## Phileasson (6. Januar 2010)

so inner stunde auf anderthalb... bin da, bis es dunkel wird.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (6. Januar 2010)

ui, da musste dich aber warm anziehn! bin so bis drei noch anderweitig unterwegs, ich ruf danach mal an ob du noch in der gegend bist.


----------



## Phileasson (6. Januar 2010)

Och geht schon. 
Ich such mich mal durch die Gegend, ob ich da noch was spassiges finde an Abfahrt ^^


----------



## acmatze (6. Januar 2010)

bin auch gleich am start...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (6. Januar 2010)

moin jugens, heut hab ichs net geschafft. ich hab morgen komplett frei, also wenn jemand zeit und lust hat bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zpeed (6. Januar 2010)

War wirklich schön zu fahren, ich kann´s nur empfehlen. Bin aber doch etwas vorsichtiger gefahren, weil der Schnee teilweise doch recht festgefahren ist, was in Kurven nicht immer lustig war.


----------



## acmatze (8. Januar 2010)

nabend die herren,
ist morgen irgendwer am start. Denke dass ich so ab zwei im wald bin (Toblerone, Jazz Trail, usw.).


----------



## j0ker_mtb (9. Januar 2010)

Bock hät ich schon aber das Wetter...hm


----------



## acmatze (9. Januar 2010)

bin auch schwer am überlegen obs sinn macht bei dem wetter...?!?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (9. Januar 2010)

ihr pussies


----------



## j0ker_mtb (9. Januar 2010)

-.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (9. Januar 2010)

ja ok optimal ist das wetter heute nicht...  allein geh ich aber auch net fahren!


----------



## j0ker_mtb (9. Januar 2010)

Der Wind ist halt total affig


----------



## DevilRider (9. Januar 2010)

mit ski die toblerone rutner das wär dochmal ne aktion


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (9. Januar 2010)

im wald merkste den wind doch gar net


----------



## j0ker_mtb (9. Januar 2010)

Bei den Massen an Blättern die an den Bäumen hängen bestimmt nicht 

Ich fahr heute nicht, ENDE


----------



## Rockcity Roller (9. Januar 2010)

im moment isses mega geil zu fahren find ich. allerdings besser mit nem leichteren bike, mit nem dicken fully kommste bei dem schnee kaum aus den füßen, deshalb nehm ich im moment vorwiegend das CC bike. 

gruß rainer


----------



## basmati (9. Januar 2010)

Ja da muss ich zustimmen!! War gestern auch mit´m CC bike unterwegs ,ne 2std. Tour inkl. jazztrail, Pelzerturm usw. War sehr geil, Vor allem den Jazztrail konnte man super fahren. Und hochtreten irgendwo , war auch top.


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Januar 2010)

Jo, die Tage war es echt schön, überlege gerade, ob ich noch los soll...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. Januar 2010)

alle wieder aufgetaut? war echt  heute!


----------



## j0ker_mtb (11. Januar 2010)

Ho?! Waren die Trails denn einigermaßen zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (11. Januar 2010)

rischtisch geil wars... danke an benjamin nochmal!

angucken!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/549522

www.blitzkasten.com


----------



## DevilRider (11. Januar 2010)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


Schaut euch mal das Video der Woche an


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (11. Januar 2010)

DevilRider schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
> 
> 
> Schaut euch mal das Video der Woche an




yeah, gratulation!


----------



## daBrot2008 (11. Januar 2010)

Danke


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Januar 2010)

glückwunsch.


----------



## j0ker_mtb (15. Januar 2010)

Morgen um 13Uhr am Toblerone-Gap: Wer ist dabei?


----------



## DevilRider (15. Januar 2010)

am start !


----------



## mylo (15. Januar 2010)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (15. Januar 2010)

keine zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (15. Januar 2010)

morgen geht bei mir leider auch nich.
bin am sonntag am späten vormittag am start....


----------



## Phileasson (15. Januar 2010)

Bin Sonntag am Stacht..


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (15. Januar 2010)

aah jetzt wo ich mal ein wochenende nicht kann kommen alle aus ihren löchern  rockt die trails jungens.


----------



## j0ker_mtb (15. Januar 2010)

Holger78 schrieb:


> morgen geht bei mir leider auch nich.
> bin am sonntag am späten vormittag am start....



Um wieviel Uhr wirst denn wahrscheinlich da sein, Holger?


----------



## Holger78 (16. Januar 2010)

halb elf elf...
ich schick ne sms!


----------



## DevilRider (16. Januar 2010)

ich muss für heute leider absagen - morgen vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j0ker_mtb (16. Januar 2010)

Du Mumu

Werde morgen wohl eher nicht kommen! Heute war schon wirklich anstrengend. Vor allem fährt man nicht, sondern man schwimmt eher auf nem Schneematschteppich dahin!


----------



## inonoob (16. Januar 2010)

Hey

Heute auf dem Jazztrail , waren ein paar Spaziergänger mit Hund böse wenn man mit Speed ankommt also Vorsicht.

mfg Ino


----------



## MTB-Andy (16. Januar 2010)

letzte woche waren auch en paar fussgänger mit hund auf em jazztrail, dazu war der Hund nicht mal an der Leine


----------



## inonoob (17. Januar 2010)

Hey

Vielleicht sind das die selben ^^.

mfg Ino


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Januar 2010)

boah, ist das heute vielleicht ein beschissenes wetter...


----------



## Phileasson (17. Januar 2010)

et jibt keen besch...es Wetter, nur bescheidene Kleidung. 
Sprung auf, Marsch, Marsch!


----------



## Condor (17. Januar 2010)

MTB-Andy schrieb:


> letzte woche waren auch en paar fussgänger mit hund auf em jazztrail, dazu war der Hund nicht mal an der Leine



Son größerer braun weißer?!  
Wenn ja, der war auch schon gaaaaaanz lieb zu mir, wollt nur spielen.


----------



## DevilRider (17. Januar 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> Son größerer braun weißer?!
> Wenn ja, der war auch schon gaaaaaanz lieb zu mir, wollt nur spielen.



 - hast du von der Versicherung was bekommen ?


----------



## Tom Servo (17. Januar 2010)

Am besten macht man sich 'ne elektrische Lufttröte dran, die durchgehend den Marsch bläst!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83ozOX9l7M8"]YouTube- reveille[/ame]


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (17. Januar 2010)

DevilRider schrieb:


> - hast du von der Versicherung was bekommen ?




würd' mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (18. Januar 2010)

hab gestern gesehen, daß die toblerone wieder komplett frei is
noch n paar ästchen/stämmchen weggeräumt....

wem hat man das denn zu verdanken? bekennt sich irgendwer? oder war es gar das forstamt selber - hab nämlich wirklich GAR nix mehr liegen sehen.... und das bei dem wetter - die jungs sind auf zack


----------



## DevilRider (18. Januar 2010)

naja das holz lassen die da wohl nicht vermodern - IKEA !

Erfreuliche Nachricht


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Januar 2010)

dann kann man sich ja hoffnungen machen, das der Bahntrail demnächst wohl keine Kletterwand mehr ist...


----------



## Tom Servo (18. Januar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> dann kann man sich ja hoffnungen machen, das der Bahntrail demnächst wohl keine Kletterwand mehr ist...


Wat? --edit: Ich glaub ich hab's verstanden...


----------



## j0ker_mtb (18. Januar 2010)

Holger78 schrieb:


> hab gestern gesehen, daß die toblerone wieder komplett frei is
> noch n paar ästchen/stämmchen weggeräumt....
> 
> wem hat man das denn zu verdanken? bekennt sich irgendwer? oder war es gar das forstamt selber - hab nämlich wirklich GAR nix mehr liegen sehen.... und das bei dem wetter - die jungs sind auf zack



Great News


----------



## Hike (19. Januar 2010)

yeeeyy! ich würd sagen das muss am Wochenende mal getestet werden !


----------



## j0ker_mtb (19. Januar 2010)

Standart


----------



## acmatze (21. Januar 2010)

moin die herren,
bin heute mitm torben ab eins, halb zwei im wald unterwegs. wer bock hat, soll sich einfach melden.


----------



## Hike (21. Januar 2010)

pfff 1uhr , da komm ich doch glatt für eine abfahrt in der mittagspause ... hm wobei wäre mal cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileasson (22. Januar 2010)

Ich bin morgen mal da, ne Bodenprobe nehmen.


----------



## Zpeed (23. Januar 2010)

Ich müsste ja eigentlich lernen, aber wenn´s nicht so matschig ist, muss ich ja praktisch rauf aufs Rad^^. Wie siehts denn so mit der Feuchtigkeit aus? Ich hab kein Bock aufs Radputzen


----------



## acmatze (23. Januar 2010)

hallöchen,
bin morgen mit holger und torben ab mittags auf der toblerone, eldorado, jazztrail usw. unterwegs. 
also wer bock hat, einfach melden.


----------



## OTB (23. Januar 2010)

Waren heut dort aufm Jazztrail und der der Toblerone unterwegs...Jazztrail war echt gut befahrbar und der obere Teil der Toblerone auch - wenn man ihn denn gefunden hat :-D
Die Forstarbeiter haben schon gut gewütet, aber die Toblerone ist doch noch ganz gut weggekommen - IMHO.


----------



## Phileasson (24. Januar 2010)

@ Matze, klingt gut..
Bin nachhrer auch am start.


----------



## woodstock (24. Januar 2010)

sofern wir es finden, sind wir nachher auch zu 2t am start.

blaues giant team dh und rotes demo 8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (24. Januar 2010)

bis gleich


----------



## acmatze (24. Januar 2010)

treffpunkt 13.00uhr am roadgap. bis gleich


----------



## DiscopunX (24. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute

@Holger, Alex und co. die Bilder sind Online.
<--- Guckt einfach links bei meinen Fotos "sunday muddy sunday" 

Hab einfach mal alle hochgeladen, gibt auch en paar, die nicht so gut geworden sind. Aber sind auch en paar geile dabei!!!


----------



## j0ker_mtb (24. Januar 2010)

Nette Pics


----------



## DiscopunX (24. Januar 2010)

Thx, warst du auch dabei  Ich kannte nicht alle.


----------



## Holger78 (24. Januar 2010)

geile pics!

dankeschön


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (24. Januar 2010)

jo sehr nice! thx!


----------



## acmatze (25. Januar 2010)

kann mich da nur anschliessen. echt schöne fotos. Dankeschön nochmal...


----------



## mylo (28. Februar 2010)

Hey
war echt geil gestern!
Hier für alle nochmal die mail adresse:
[email protected]
oder .de weiß nicht genau, einfach mal an beide schicken
ich habe hingeschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen, die Bilder sollten ja innerhalb von 24 std. im Netz sein meinte er.
Wenn ich sie hab sag ich Bescheid
greets


----------



## PlanB (28. Februar 2010)

Hammer, Hammer, Hammer! http://www.sportograf.de/bestof/712/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (28. Februar 2010)

Wat zum Teufel war denn da im Wald los? War dat angekündigt?!


----------



## DiscopunX (28. Februar 2010)

Sind die Pics alle gestern in Aachen gemacht worden? Falls ja, war das irgendwo angekündigt? Hab da gar nix von mitbekommen, echt schade, hätte mich selber als Biker und Fotograf sehr dafür interessiert ...Aber Pics sind Fett!!!


----------



## DevilRider (28. Februar 2010)

sieht ja super aus ! (feu mich auf den kleinen Rest)


----------



## PlanB (28. Februar 2010)

Das war ein Workshop für Sportfotografen, und die Aktion ist bewusst nicht angekündigt worden. Bilder sind alle von gestern, das ist die BestOf-Gallerie von über 8000 Bildern...


----------



## kinschman (28. Februar 2010)

jaaaa 
war sehr sehr geil gestern !!!

hatte so ein wenig von world-cup-stimmung


----------



## Condor (28. Februar 2010)

lustig wie die alle mit ihren hightech-zeug aneinander gereiht im Hang hängen.
Ist ja höhere Fotografendichte als bei nen WC-Rennen. Zum Glück war ich mitn Fotosachen woanders. 

712_gej_050.jpg
712_mv_123.jpg
712_ke_171.jpg
712_mw_258.jpg

find ich ganz cool.


----------



## DiscopunX (28. Februar 2010)

Und woher habt ihr dann davon erfahren? Weil du meintest "bewusst nicht angekündigt". Gabs für das bewusst irgendeinen Grund?


----------



## kinschman (28. Februar 2010)

DiscopunX schrieb:


> ....Gabs für das bewusst irgendeinen Grund?



hmm....förster? "naturschützer"? spanner? 


die info ging halt über den mailverteiler rund.


----------



## Condor (28. Februar 2010)

Also, für das bewußt nicht offiziell ankündigen bzw. nur über paar Fahrer vorher absprechen hab ich vollstes Verständnis ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscopunX (28. Februar 2010)

kinschman schrieb:


> hmm....förster? "naturschützer"? spanner?
> 
> 
> die info ging halt über den mailverteiler rund.


 
Ok  Ich wollt nur fragen weil wir ja jetz im Frühjar auch mal so treffen organisieren wollten wo dann mehrere mit Videocams und Kameras zusammengetrommelt werden sollen und auch entsprechend genügend Biker am Start sind. War nur mal so ne Idee. Also sollte man sowas auch lieber übern Verteiler regelen meint ihr?


----------



## maxxmaxx (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hab gestern en Bananenaufkleber gefunden.


----------



## mylo (28. Februar 2010)

Ich auch..
komisch oder?


----------



## Mtbcube (1. März 2010)

richtig gute bilder!
war aber ziemlich was los


----------



## MTB-Andy (1. März 2010)

Hey Leute,
ein Freund will sein Kona Stab Deluxe von 2008 für 2000  verkaufen.  Hat jemand interesse?
Hier ne kurze Part Liste:
Rahmen: Kona Stab Deluxe 2008
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla R
Gabel: Fox 40
Kettenführung: E13 SRS+
Lenker: Race Face Atlas 785mm
Vorbau: Race Face Atlas
Bremsen: Hayes Stroker Trail

Der Rest müsste eigentlich noch soweit Original sein.


----------



## TomatoAc (2. März 2010)

Der Link geht nicht, da kommt ein Error


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinky15 (2. März 2010)

Ist das das Fahrrad vom Ludovic ????


----------



## MTB-Andy (2. März 2010)

ja, ist das vom ludovic


----------



## HeavyMG (3. März 2010)

hallo zusammen!

würd gern mal mit ein paar leuten die toblerone fahren... mag mir jemand die koordinaten vom einstieg per pn schicken? wär echt cool!

 martin


----------



## HeavyMG (3. März 2010)

vielen dank! freu mich schon! 

bis bald im wald!


----------



## MTB-Hölli (8. März 2010)

Das sah nach jeder Menge Spaß und Action aus! Sollte öfter stattfinden.


----------



## Jetpilot (11. März 2010)

Hey Leute, wie sieht es im Wald denn momentan so aus?
Was ist fahrbar und was nicht? Muss ich die Spikes draufziehen?


----------



## DevilRider (11. März 2010)

Hallo Aachener,

hat hier jemand ein Hayes Entlüftugskit ?

Meine Bremsen müssten mal - Flüssigkeit habe ich selber.

Bitte melden !


->Spikes brauchste nicht zwangsläuftig 

Grüße,
Julian


----------



## Majestic1987 (12. März 2010)

Wer ist am WE fahren? Liegt auf der Toblerone noch Schnee??


----------



## DiscopunX (12. März 2010)

Zum Schnee kann ich nichts sagen aber viel wirds glaub ich nicht mehr sein. Bin auf jedenfall einen Tag am WE da. Entweder Morgen oder So gegen 1 Uhr.


----------



## HeavyMG (12. März 2010)

letztes we lag noch schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (12. März 2010)

Letztes WE hats ja auch geschneit! -.- Es liegen schon noch Reste, ist aber fahrbar.


----------



## kinschman (12. März 2010)

Majestic1987 schrieb:


> ....Liegt auf der Toblerone noch Schnee??



ja 
und auch sonst überall auf den trails 

aber wenns morgen regnet geht der evt. ganz schnell weg - dann haben wir schlamm


----------



## Jetpilot (12. März 2010)

son mist!


----------



## Tom Servo (13. März 2010)

Soll wieder schneien...


----------



## Phileasson (13. März 2010)

hat nicht geschneit... 
Bin nachher da.


----------



## Majestic1987 (13. März 2010)

Nein, es soll in den nächsten Tagen nur Regnen...und Matsch is doch egal....dann sieht man wenigstens, dass man das Rad nich nur zum Eisdiele-Posen hat ;-)


----------



## Phileasson (13. März 2010)

kein eisdielen-posen? menno... grade wo meine eisdiele wieder aufgemacht hat.. -.-


----------



## mylo (14. März 2010)

Heute Funke?
Wer kommt?
bin bis halb 6 da.


----------



## Hike (15. März 2010)

kann erst ab halb 6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mylo (15. März 2010)

Wer kommt am Dienstag mit?
Am besten frühestmöglich d.h. bei mir so gegen 4 oben an der Toblerone?
Werde wieder bis ca. halb 6 dort sein


----------



## ecochiax (15. März 2010)

wie ich das sehe gibt es hier noch kein Thema für Aachen, right?Also, ich wünsche den Aachener unter uns viel Glück beim Spiel gegen den KSC, würde mich freuen wenn ihr den Aufstieg schafft. Die Alemannia ist mir in den letzten Wochen recht sympathisch geworden.Den Pokal holen trotzdem wir


----------



## Majestic1987 (15. März 2010)

Bin morgen fahren, aber eher morgens/mittags, denke ich. Wer ist noch da?


----------



## Tom Servo (17. März 2010)

Meine Fresse, dat Sturmholz in den oberen Teilen ist ja grausam.

Und ich glaub ich hab Atha58 da gesehen! xD

Und der Trecker(/Harvester?) an den Pferdehäuschen passt mir gar nicht...


----------



## atha58 (17. März 2010)

ach du warst das am ende der toblerone


----------



## Holger78 (17. März 2010)

ja, gell!? sturm hat ordentlich was umgefegt.....den rest haben die forstarbeiter dort fallen gelassen

na hoffentlich is der harvester bald wieder weg und alles steht noch wie es sollte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Majestic1987 (17. März 2010)

Wo steht denn da n Harvester???


----------



## Tom Servo (17. März 2010)

An der Kreuzung Osterweg-Revierweg (oder so) stehen die Holzhäuschen. Da steht auch so'n alter Pot, bin mir aber im Moment nicht mehr so sicher, ob's en Schlepper war oder en Harvester. Da's aber mittlerweile drei Monate her ist, wo die gerodet haben, nehm ich an, dat jetzt nochmal da oben rumrühren gehen.


----------



## Holger78 (17. März 2010)

owei....
und ich hab extra nen winter gewartet......
ich bete


----------



## Tom Servo (17. März 2010)

Einer der Vögel an der Arbeit hat's mir zumindest so erklärt. Der hackt Holz wie'n Wilder nebenberuflich. Die fällen die Bäume, zerteilen die und lassen die üblicherweise drei Monate vortrocknen. Danach wird's abgeholt. Mit dem ganzen Gestrüpp im Weg, hab ich die Zufahrt zu Eldorado verpeilt, von daher weiss ich nicht, ob der ganze Pröhl da noch rumliegt (heute nach langer Zeit nochmal im AC Wald), oder ob sie schon eingesammelt haben. An den Wegrändern türmt sich so langsam das Holz.


----------



## atha58 (17. März 2010)

der eldorado ist frei nur den bombenkrater oder was das ist kann man nicht fahren


----------



## DiscopunX (18. März 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Einer der Vögel an der Arbeit hat's mir zumindest so erklärt. Der hackt Holz wie'n Wilder nebenberuflich. Die fällen die Bäume, zerteilen die und lassen die üblicherweise drei Monate vortrocknen. Danach wird's abgeholt. Mit dem ganzen Gestrüpp im Weg, hab ich die Zufahrt zu Eldorado verpeilt, von daher weiss ich nicht, ob der ganze Pröhl da noch rumliegt (heute nach langer Zeit nochmal im AC Wald), oder ob sie schon eingesammelt haben. An den Wegrändern türmt sich so langsam das Holz.


 
Der Start ist direkt hinter sonem umgefallenen Baum  Aber wegen dem abholen können wir echt nur beten das die nicht schon wieder alles platt machen daoben.


----------



## F4ZR (21. März 2010)

War heute mit nem Kumpel da und muss sagen:
RESPEKT an die Erbauer!! Geile Strecke mit Elementen für jeden Gusto!
Einzig der Regen hatte den Boden heute extrem aufgeweicht, war nur Schlamm und nasser Lehm, was in Verbindung mit meiner nicht vorhandenen Hinterradbremse dazu geführt hat, dass ich einige Kurven nach Gefälle zu Geraden umgebaut habe und tierisch übers rutschende Vorderrad in die Büsche geflogen bin - war aber geil 
Jetzt zur Kritik:
Welcher Depp hat eigentlich am Start der Toblerone seinen Müll liegen lassen?
Ich weiss, dass ich als "Neuer" auf dem Trail nicht viel zu kamellen habe, aber ich finde es echt unter aller Sau, seinen Müll einfach liegen zu lassen.
Erstens ist es ja schon sehr kulant vom Forstamt, dass die die ganzen Kicker und sonstigen Aufbauten stehen lassen, da stört der eindeutig von Bikern liegen gelassene Dreck doch ein wenig den guten Eindruck und den gegenseitigen Respekt!
Und auch allgemein bin ich jemand, der es nicht verstehen kann, wie man im Wald oder der freien Natur seinen Müll einfach so umher werfen kann! Das ist was anderes, wenn man in der Stadt mal ne leere Bierflasche an den Straßenrand stellt, die wird ja sofort von irgend nem Pfandpiraten oder der Stadtreinigung eingesammelt. Aber im Wald bleibt sowas unter Umständen jahrelang liegen, bis sich mal n Tier an der zerbrochenen Glasflasche verletzt oder die PET-Flasche frisst und daran erstickt.
Es ist doch wohl kein Akt, die leeren Flaschen wieder mit zu nehmen - schliesslich habt ihr sie auch im vollen, schweren Zustand irgendwie da rauf bekommen. Bergab, leer und leicht solltet ihr das doch wohl hin bekommen, oder?
Ich hab den Scheiss jetzt weggeräumt...


----------



## maxxmaxx (21. März 2010)

F4ZR schrieb:


> Welcher Depp hat eigentlich am Start der Toblerone seinen Müll liegen lassen?


Ist leider nix neues, gab es schon einige Diskussionen drüber. Diese endeten eigtl. alle mit dem Ergebnis, dass es niemand ausm Forum war und einige fremden Müll sogar mitnehmen. 
Ansonsten stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.


----------



## Majestic1987 (21. März 2010)

Vollasis....ob sich solche Leute keine Gedanken darüber machen, wie das bei den (ohnehin nicht ganz so Pro-Mountainbike-eingestellten) anderen Leuten ankommt? 

Man kann sich das Leben echt schwer machen. Ich für meinen Teil hab nen Camelbak...da fällt gar kein Müll an...und ne Brötchentüte ist wohl kein sooo großes Zusatzgewicht, dass man die in den Wald werfen muss...

obwohl..wenn ich mir manche Worldcup-Racer hier im Forum so anschau, die sich über 50gr mehr oder weniger zu Tode streiten...dann ist es vielleicht doch wichtig, die Tüte schnell los zu werden...


----------



## Jetpilot (21. März 2010)

welcher worldcup racer fährt denn die toblerone?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Majestic1987 (22. März 2010)

Es ist zwar bald Ostern, aber hatte ich die Ironie so gut versteckt?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. März 2010)

F4ZR schrieb:


> Ich hab den Scheiss jetzt weggeräumt...



sehr löblich!!!
tja, das problem gibts seit einiger zeit häufiger, vor allem seitdem sich der aachener wald langsam zum großen freizeitpark entwickelt. einige leute raffens halt nicht... schade drum.


----------



## GM210 (23. März 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Ist leider nix neues, gab es schon einige Diskussionen drüber. Diese endeten eigtl. alle mit dem Ergebnis, dass es niemand ausm Forum war und einige fremden Müll sogar mitnehmen.
> Ansonsten stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.



Alle die Müll sehen und nen Rucksack oder ähnliches dabei haben sollten den Kram halt einpacken. Kommt uns allen zu Gute denke ich. An die vermutlich sehr jungen und ein wenig unterbelichteten Verursacher kommt man eh nicht heran. Ich war schon lang nicht mehr biken, aber wenn, dann hab ich meist was weggetragen von der Strecke. Das Müllproblem scheint ja leider kein Ende nehmen zu wollen.


----------



## Tom Servo (23. März 2010)

News von eben: Anscheinend haben zwei Bundeswehr-Heinis alles oberhalb demoliert. Alles bei Eldorado und Naturknaller is im Arsch, Toblerone hab ich vergessen. Die Kollegen von eben werden sich sicher auch noch melden.


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. März 2010)

Wie kommst du auf Bundeswehr?


----------



## atha58 (23. März 2010)

NEIN!!!!
hab noch nicht mal 2wochen mein neues bike und schon passiert sowas


----------



## Tom Servo (23. März 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf Bundeswehr?


Weil die Vögel da heute gesehen worden sind.


----------



## acmatze (23. März 2010)

jo, kann ich nur bestätigen. naturknaller und eldorado sind oberhalb des weges komplett zerstört. absolut unfahrbar.


----------



## Holger78 (23. März 2010)

aus alt mach neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscopunX (23. März 2010)

Also bezüglich der Bundeswehrsache. Ich hab die da heute gesehen. DIe kamen den Weg runter mit 2 Mann. Hab mir zuerst nichts dabei gedacht. Aber die haben mich schon so schäbbisch angegrinst  und als ich dann hoch zum Eldorado bin, war das auch mein erster Gedanke.

Fakt is jedenfalls. Gestern war noch alles heile soviel ich weiss und der Förster schafft soviel nicht an einem vormittag, das ist schon sehr verwüstet. Und schweres Gerät wurde auch nicht verwendet. Das ware reine Fleissarbeit. Naja und das der Förster mit Sicherheit irgendwelche Leute vom Bund kennt ist ja nicht so außergewöhnlich. Kann mir schon gut vorstellen das der da sacht..."Kollege schick mal 2 deiner Azubis in den Wald zu mir, da können die sich da mal austoben" 

Aber nur ums mal klar zu stellen, war nur mein erster Gedanke 

@Holger: Richtige Einstellung, aber Hey die RG´s sind noch ganz.


----------



## Esh (23. März 2010)

> Kann mir schon gut vorstellen das der da sacht..."Kollege schick mal 2 deiner Azubis in den Wald zu mir, da können die sich da mal austoben"


Dann ist deine Vorstellung fern jeder Realität, ich weiß ja nicht was du dir vorstellst wies bei der Bundeswehr abgeht, aber sowas funktioniert bestimmt nicht.

Um wieviel Uhr war das denn?
Wie alt waren die beiden ca.?
Bist du dir sicher das es Soldaten waren und nicht nur kriegsspielende Idioten in Flecktarnklamotten?
Hatten sie Rangabzeichen auf den Schultern, wenn ja weißt du noch was für Sybole darauf waren?
Hast du dir vll einen der Namen gemerkt die auf den Namensbändern auf der linken Brust standen?
Wo sind sie hingegangen und ist die in der richtung irgendwo n Auto aufgefallen, wenn ja was für eins?

Ich wüsste nicht wieso ein Landser in Uniform in den Wald gehen sollte um etwas kaputt zu machen, den Anschiss und die Konsequenzen die es für ihn hätte wenn er erwischt wirst kannst du dir glaub ich nicht annährend vorstellen. Aber Ok, es gibt immer Idioten.


----------



## DiscopunX (23. März 2010)

Esh schrieb:


> Dann ist deine Vorstellung fern jeder Realität, ich weiß ja nicht was du dir vorstellst wies bei der Bundeswehr abgeht, aber sowas funktioniert bestimmt nicht.
> 
> Um wieviel Uhr war das denn?
> Wie alt waren die beiden ca.?
> ...


 
Also zu den Fakten. (15:00 Uhr) 2 junge Burschen (Anfang bis Mitte 20). Kamen den Weg runter wo die Roadgaps sind. Stiegen in einen silbernen Kombi (Marke VW) mit komischen Diplomatenkennzeichen oder keine Ahnung wie man die nennt. Auf jedenfall kleine Deutschland Fahne drauf und mit Y anfangend. Plus Aufgleber BW Fuhrpark oder sowas. Abzeichen hab ich net drauf geachtet aber keine Ranghohen leute.

Aber wieso ist das so unwahrscheinlich. Da kannste dich über die Bundeswehr sonst wie gut auskennen aber son Fall wirste ja WOhl nicht ausschließen können. Ich hab auch mit nem Bekannten beim Bund gesprochen, also für unwahrscheinlich hat er es nicht gehalten da die auch sehr viele Förster kennen wegen Übungen und so. DIe bekommen doch keinen Ärger wenn sie vom Förster angeheuert werden. Überleg dir doch einfach mal folgendes Szenario. Förster kennt mit Sicherheit Leute vom Bund. Der sagt altem Freund Feldwebel Mustermann bescheid das im Wald ständig Biker bauen. Schick doch mal als gefallen 2 von deinen Azubi jungens zu mir, das die mal die Trails kaputt machen. Förster spart sich Arbeit und kostet ihm nur en gefallen. Dafür dürfen die jungens irgendwann nochmal Übungen in seinem Wald abhalten, wat weiss ich LOL.

War schon ein merkwürdiger Zufall. Und die Jungs sahen nicht danach aus Ihre Mittagspause mit einem Gemütlichen Spaziergang zu 2t zu verbringen


----------



## TomatoAc (23. März 2010)

Kamen die einfach so aus dem Wald oder einen Weg entlang? Ich kenn die genauen Koordinaten nicht, wo ihr die getroffen habt, aber von Driescher Hof aus bis zum Entenpfuhl führt eine Marschroute die jedes Quartal von der halben Kaserne abgelaufen wird und dann sind auch immer jeder Menge Streckenposten und Verpfleger im Wald unterwegs. Und als ich noch in der Körner Kaserne stationiert war hatten wir auch Ende März den ersten 20er fürs Jahr.


----------



## DiscopunX (23. März 2010)

Jedenfalls hatten die kein Gepäck oder ähnliches und außer denen sah man keinen einzigen vom Bund.


----------



## Esh (23. März 2010)

Deinen Text kommentier ich jetz mal nicht weiter, außer wie schon sagte das deine Vorstellung (mal 2 Soldaten anheuern oder mal ne "Übung" in nem öffentlichen Wald machen) von der Realität weit entfernt liegt.

Aber ist ja auchnicht das Thema,
da das ganze aber während der Dienstzeit, in Uniform und mit einem Bundeswehr KFZ war ist das kein dummer Jungen Streich mehr und wird das kannst du mir glauben für die beiden Konsequenzen haben wenn herraus kommt wer die waren und das sie es waren...

Wir besprechen das am besten mal per PM weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscopunX (23. März 2010)

bzgl -> (mal 2 Soldaten anheuern oder mal ne "Übung" in nem öffentlichen Wald machen) das war ja nur mal so daher gesagt...

Ja klar können wir gern per PM machen. Ich geb hier ja auch nur das weiter was ich gesehen habe und das was ich mir dabei denke. Bleibt ja allen selbst überlassen was sie diesbezüglich denken...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (23. März 2010)

so, und jetzt zum großen ratespiel: 

woran liegts wohl, das sowas wie mit den bundeswehr-jungens passiert?

vor allem dann, wenn schön vom waldweg aus perfekt sichtbar ne riesenrampe gebaut wird (road gap dingsda el irgendwas), die man auch ganz einfach als unauffälligen kicker hätte bauen können...


----------



## mylo (23. März 2010)

Oh mann...
Es war ja eigentlich klar dass das passiert..
Es wird Müll liegengelassen, in Wegnähe gebaut und so weiter..
Geht garnicht darum wer das war, hilft sowieso nicht.
Eigentlich muss man sich nur mal überlegen, wie man damit umgeht...
vielleicht einfach naturbelassenere Strecken?


----------



## Tom Servo (23. März 2010)

Naja, die Fotoaktion vor ein paar Wochen half der Sache auf Dauer bestimmt auch nicht. Meiner Meinung nach war die Aktion schon wat dreist. Gibt schon en Unterschied, wenn 4-5 Leute ein bisschen durch den Wald karren, oder aufeinmal am Wochenende an die 25-35 Mann da unterwegs sind (oder wat weiss ich wieviele), inkl. Publikum und sonst wat. Will mir ja wohl keiner erzählen, dass sich das nicht rumgesprochen hat oder der Förster dies an die Nase bekommen hat.

Die Riesenrampe steht interessanterweise aber noch, was mich wundert. Wenn überhaupt, hätte ich erwartet, dass dieses Ding verschwunden wäre, anstatt die Streckenteile, die kein Fussgänger oder Reiter im Regelfall je zu sehen bekommt.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (23. März 2010)

mylo schrieb:


> Oh mann...
> Es war ja eigentlich klar dass das passiert..
> Es wird Müll liegengelassen, in Wegnähe gebaut und so weiter..
> Geht garnicht darum wer das war, hilft sowieso nicht.
> ...



meine rede seit ca. einem jahr... 
will jetzt hier nicht den großkotz spielen, aber ALLE leute, die ich kenne, die schon lange im wald fahren, sehen das genauso. 
zur tollen fotoaktion:
jeder hat gern schicke fotos von sich, aber so ne aktion hätte man auf legalen trails machen sollen.

eigentlich sollte ich aufhören, mir den mund fusselig zu reden und schreiben, aber ich kanns nich lassen. vor allem wenn ich dann kommentare wie "aus alt mach neu" lese, krieg ich die krise.

salute


----------



## Holger78 (23. März 2010)

toblerone steht doch wie eh und je - wo is das problem?

gap steht noch!?! yeeaaahh (na wahrscheinlich kommen se die tage mitm hänger....)

und: 
naturknaller und eldorado dürften jetzt absolut naturbelassene strecken sein, oder?


----------



## Tom Servo (23. März 2010)

Holger78 schrieb:


> toblerone steht doch wie eh und je - wo is das problem?


Da gibbet ja auch nicht viel weg zu machen, da zumindest der untere Teil ziemlich "naturbelassen" ist, bis dann eben auf dem Linksanlieger gefolgt vom Kicker.


----------



## Holger78 (23. März 2010)

jo - das mein ich ja.
deswegen versteh ich die aufregung ja auch nich....


----------



## DiscopunX (23. März 2010)

Holger78 schrieb:


> toblerone steht doch wie eh und je - wo is das problem?
> 
> gap steht noch!?! yeeaaahh (na wahrscheinlich kommen se die tage mitm hänger....)
> 
> ...


 
Naturbelassene Holzhaufen :-D Richtig hehe


----------



## torbenrider (23. März 2010)

Öcher Jongens, Hinzugezogene oder Umlandbewohner,

würde mal vorschlagen, dass so hitzige diskussionen auf der Banane ausdiskutiert werden sollten.....damit nit jeder die Nase an news bekommt!!!!!!!! Wat meint Ihr????

Und zu den Bundeswehrsoldaten: Denke eigentlich auch nicht das die das waren. Hab auch nen bekannten von meinen Eltern gefragt der bei dem Verein is, er meinte das es eigentlich nicht sein könnte, weil sie übelst ärger bekommen würden-----


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (23. März 2010)

Nur mal so angemerkt bzgl der Bundeswehr These; das ist möglich aber es sind auch noch sehr viele andere Szenarien denkbar. Gibt´s unter den Mitgliedern nicht einen Hobbydetektiv der Gibsabdrücke von den Fußspuren machen will und diese dann mit dem Profil der Bundeswehrtreter abgleichen will?! 

Zur Fotoaktion: Hätte man es hier nicht groß breitgetreten oder zumindest im Bananenkarton besprochen, dann würde es jetzt auch nicht jeder wissen.

Eldo und Naturknaller sind/waren sehr schöne Strecken, aber es bringt mMn nix wenn die Naturknallererbauer, die zu Recht sauer sein dürfen, es auf die Eldo-erbauer schieben, die ebenfalls sauer sind. Wir befinden uns in einer Grauzone und dürfen erst Recht keine Besitzansprüche stellen, ich finde das sollte man immer im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## kinschman (23. März 2010)

ähm - die fotoaktion wurde im vorfeld ausschließlich im mtb-aachen mailverteiler bekannt gegeben !
es wurde bewußt darauf verzichtet das hier ins forum zu setzen!

das man sich danach drüber austauscht dürfte ja wohl noch erlaubt sein ??!! 


kleine anekdote am rande:
während der fotosession soll es einen freundlichen kontakt zwischen forstpersonal und einem von sportograph gegeben haben - fazit: laßt keinen müll zurück und fahrt keinen über den haufen, dann passt das schon !


----------



## Majestic1987 (24. März 2010)

Ich schließe mich dem an, dass so eine Fotoaktion unserer Sache sicherlich sehr schädlich ist. Genau so, wie offensichtlich gebaute Streckenteile in direkter Sichtweite vom Wanderweg.

Es ist nunmal so, dass die Trails in Aachen (noch) nicht legalisiert sind. Und dementsprechend sollte man sich dann auch verhalten.

Ich hatte kürzlich (zusammen mit einigen anderen Jungs) eine unfreiwillige Unterhaltung mit dem Förster.
Dieser sagte wörtlich, er habe keine Problem mit Mountainbikern. Er hat ja auch irgendwo Recht, er macht nur seinen Job.

Er sagte auch, es sei für ihn durchaus vorstellbar, wenn es eine MTB-Lobby gäbe, und man sich in einem Dialog mit der Forstverwaltung um eine Legalisierung (zumindest einiger) Strecken bemühen würde. Ggf. ähnlich wie das bei den Reitern läuft, über eine jährliche Gebühr (er sprach davon, Reiter zahlten um 75*im Jahr, ich denke, das ist für jeden machbar).

Ich wäre also dafür, dass wir eine Petition organisieren (vielleicht eine Unterschriftenaktion oder ähnliches) und sich jemand (ich würde mich, evtl. gemeinsam mit 1 oder 2 halbwegs rhetorisch begabten Mit-Bikern, durchaus bereit erklären, dies zu übernehmen) mit dem Forstamt auf eine Unterhaltung diesbezüglich unterhält.

Mein Vorschlag wäre, dass man, ohne genaue geografische spezifizierung der Trails, um eine legalisierung von 2 oder 3 schon bestehenden Strecken bittet, ggf. gegen einen jährlichen Obulus.

Wer ist dafür?


----------



## gobo (24. März 2010)

ja hier bin dafür aber bloß nicht woanders erneut was bauen.finde auch das man die alten strecken erhalten bzw.aufwerten sollte!
naja schauen wir mal!

mfg


----------



## mylo (24. März 2010)

@holger ist doch klar warum oder nicht?
Wenn die Sachen abgerissen werden, dann nicht ohne Grund, sondern weil sich irgendjemand massiv daran stört!
Wenn man diesem Jemand dann durch einfaches Neuaufbauen noch ein um vielfaches nerviger erscheint, wird es kaum lange dauern, bis auf Toblerone Bäume querliegen oder die Strecken durch irgendeine andere Art unbefahrbar gemacht werden.
Es sollte wohl wirklich nicht zum Kampf ausarten
und ich bin definitiv PRO legalisierung der Trails!


----------



## Majestic1987 (25. März 2010)

Ich werde mich einfach mal mit dem Forstamt in Verbindung setzen und versuchen, da etwas zu erreichen.

Ich mÃ¶chte mich aber darauf verlassen kÃ¶nnen, dass JEDER hier bereit wÃ¤re, sich bei einer eventuellen Unterschriftenaktion zu beteiligen.

DarÃ¼ber hinaus werde ich auch eine jÃ¤hrliche GebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r die Trailnutzung ansprechen (bis maximal 100 euro)...ich denke, jeder hier, der 2000, 3000 oder 6000â¬ fÃ¼r ein Bike hat, hat auch 100â¬ im Jahr zum fahren.
Ein Trip nach Winterberg oder Willinen ist teurer ;-)

EDIT:

Habe soeben eine Mail bezÃ¼glich der Terminvereinbarung an das Forstamt geschickt. Mal sehen, ob man mir antwortet und mal sehen, ob man mit sich reden lÃ¤sst.


----------



## maxxmaxx (25. März 2010)

Solltet man vllt. besser hier besprechen, bevor man übereilig iwas beschließt  Bikepark Fred Ac/Dreiländer Eck


----------



## Majestic1987 (25. März 2010)

Das letzte mal, als ich in diesen Thread geschaut hab, war das eig. ne OT-Diskussion.

Und ich denke auch, dass viel drumrum reden nix bringt. Es hat, meines Wissens nach, noch niemand beim Forstamt nachgefragt, ob überhaupt eine vage Möglichkeit für die Legalisierung von Toblerone und Co besteht....und diese Recherche übernehme ich jetzt einfach mal ;-)


----------



## pratt (25. März 2010)

Forstbenutzungsgebühr?
Bekommt dann jeder eine Marke ans Rad und wir haben dann 2 Kategorien: 
- die Guten zahlenden Radfahrer 
- und die Bösen Schwarzfahrer?
Finde ich nicht gut, kann mir auch vorstellen, dass sehr viele nicht bereit sind zu zahlen.
Dann wird nachher noch mehr kontrolliert und gelabert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (25. März 2010)

Hält eine legalisierung die Leute davon ab, die Trails zu zerstören?
Ich glaube kaum, dass Trailzerstörungen auf den Förster oder Arbeiter in dessen Dienst zurückzuführen sind (ok, offizielle schließungen vielleicht wohl, aber das gab es hier ja noch nicht, soviel ich weiß).
Ich halte es eher für wahrscheinlich, dass es wanderer sind, die sich an uns stören und deshalb mutwillig schaden anrichten. Eine Legalisierung würde bei denen wohl kaum einen Gemütswandel bringen.
Auch im falle einer Legalisierung wird es so sein, dass die, genau wie wir jetzt auch, sich nicht an die verordnung halten werden.

Und selbst wenn die Trails legal wären, der Wald ist ein nutzwald, abholzungen wird es auch dann noch in trailgebieten geben.


----------



## pratt (25. März 2010)

Ich glaube auch, trotz legaler Trails, dass weiter illegale Trails gebaut werden.


----------



## Blackwater Park (25. März 2010)

pratt schrieb:


> Forstbenutzungsgebühr?
> Bekommt dann jeder eine Marke ans Rad und wir haben dann 2 Kategorien:
> - die Guten zahlenden Radfahrer
> - und die Bösen Schwarzfahrer?
> ...


ein  bezahl-system halte ich auch nicht für praktikabel. in der  brunssummerheide hatten sie so ein modell auch mal ausprobiert, wurde  aber afaik wieder eingestellt, weil der verwaltungsaufwand fürs geld  eintreiben und kontrollieren die einnahmen überstiegen. und wenn das  schule machen würde: sollte man dann für jedes gebiet, in dem man ab und  zu unterwegs ist, ne vignette kaufen müssen?


----------



## atha58 (25. März 2010)

als ich heute zur toblerone gefahren bin sah ich von weitem(ungefähr am naturknaller road gap)einen mann die toblerone runter gehen als ich dar war war der ganze weg nach dem road gap voller stöcke äste..usw
ich glaub die wollen da alles zerstören!!!!!!!


----------



## DevilRider (25. März 2010)

Glückwunsch !


----------



## Mtbcube (25. März 2010)

hab ich auch gesehen.
fotos von eldorado:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/27978


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (25. März 2010)

DevilRider schrieb:


> Glückwunsch !


----------



## oldspeed (25. März 2010)

Wer macht sowas??? Man sollte sich mit´m Fernglas da postieren und den Jungs auf frischer Tat das Fell über die Ohren ziehen!


----------



## Majestic1987 (25. März 2010)

Ich glaube, diese Eskalation haben "wir" selbst zu verantworten.

Bisher gab es eine gewisse "Duldung" zumindest der Toblerone...und das wurde rigoros von einigen Ausgenutzt, dort Pressebetrieb und "Bikeparkfeeling" aufkommen zu lassen...und das passt dem Amt nicht.

Das passiert, wenn man übertreibt.


----------



## Jetpilot (25. März 2010)

oldspeed schrieb:


> Wer macht sowas??? Man sollte sich mit´m Fernglas da postieren und den Jungs auf frischer Tat das Fell über die Ohren ziehen!


Mit welcher begründung wollt ihr das denn machen? 
"Tschuldigung, aber sie zerstören da gerade unseren illegalen trail"?
So wird das doch nichts. Nachher kommt wirklich das Amt und macht alles platt, weil sich jemand beschwert hat, mountainbiker hätten sie an einer bestimmen stelle bedroht.

Wartet doch ab bis sich das ganze beruhigt hat, (eine Kausalität zwischen fotoshooting und trailzerstörung zu ziehen ist wage) vielleicht liegt es auch nur am guten wetter das diese leute aus ihren löchern gekrochen kommen. Wer weiß? Vielleicht legt es sich vonselbst.

Leise: Ich helf auch gern mitaufräumen. Aber nicht dem Förster erzählen!


----------



## F4ZR (25. März 2010)

Am Wochenende solls doch wieder pissen, da werden kaum Wanderer etc. unterwegs sein. Lasst uns doch dann einfach mal ein wenig aufräumen, ohne, dass es zu dreist erscheint (nach dem Motto: was ihr kaputt macht bauen wir doppelt so groß wieder auf).
Ich denke, solange die Strecken "illegal" sind, müssen wir uns halt damit abfinden, dass die ab und an zerstört oder blockiert werden...


----------



## DevilRider (25. März 2010)

Majestic1987 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, diese Eskalation haben "wir" selbst zu verantworten.
> 
> Bisher gab es eine gewisse "Duldung" zumindest der Toblerone...und das wurde rigoros von einigen Ausgenutzt, dort Pressebetrieb und "Bikeparkfeeling" aufkommen zu lassen...und das passt dem Amt nicht.
> 
> Das passiert, wenn man übertreibt.





So schauts aus ... war gestern am Funkturm und hab fast einen Wutausbruch bekommen 

Ich versteh nicht warum die Leute nicht begreifen, dass es EINE Line gibt die man befahren kann und KEINE andere und dass man NICHTS NICHTS NICHTS Neues bauen muss !

Wenn euch die Strecken zu anspruchsvoll sind fahrt wo anderes aber zerstört nicht rücksichtslos unsere Strecken von denen wir abhängig sind !


----------



## mylo (25. März 2010)

so isset aber vergiss es julian m forum bringt das nichts..


----------



## torbenrider (26. März 2010)

Wat ich ja richtig geil finde, is, dass mittlerweile Leute, die selber mitbauen, gegen andere mitstreiter wettern, das kann und darf nicht euer aller Ernst sein oder 

denn ich denke das was wir mal alle vermeiden sollten is:



oder etwa nicht????

wenn einer für alle und alle für einen, haben doch wohl alle das gleiche Problem. Und hey die, die schon länger fahren, warum wird auf den neuen rumgehackt.....also ich meine die, die in den letzten 5 Jahren dazu gekommen sind? Hattet ihr nicht vor wenigen Jahren shconmal die gleichen Probleme????

Finde Eldorado sollte evtl. zuerst mal Ruhen, sowie auch andere, um weiteren Stress zu vermeiden!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (26. März 2010)

torbenrider schrieb:


> Und hey die, die schon länger fahren, warum wird auf den neuen rumgehackt.....also ich meine die, die in den letzten 5 Jahren dazu gekommen sind? Hattet ihr nicht vor wenigen Jahren shconmal die gleichen Probleme????




nein, die probleme gab es bisher noch nicht in diesem ausmaß. und mit draufrumhacken hat das nix zu tun. wir haben schon öfter an diverse leute appelliert, mit dem bauen aufzuhören, weil es mittlerweile überhand nimmt. und genau das, was ich und freunde von mir befürchtet haben, ist jetzt eingetreten.


----------



## Majestic1987 (26. März 2010)

Genau so sieht es aus.

Es geht auch nicht um die Leute, die gerade in den letzten Jahren dazugekommen sind (ich fahre seit 2009!) sondern um die, die mit (nicht böse gemeint, es gibt überall solche und solche) 14 oder 15 anfangen zu fahren und einfach (vllt auch aus unwissenheit) meinen, der Wald wäre ein Sandkasten, wo jeder mit seinen Förmchen spielen kann.

Dem ist aber nunmal nicht so. Es gibt hier 2, 3 Trails, die so sind, wie sie sind. Wem das nicht passt, der kann ja nach Winterberg, Willingen, Malmedie oder sonstwo fahren. Aber Fakt ist nunmal, dass man nicht einfach tun und lassen kann was man will.

Stimme Julian voll und ganz zu. Es gibt nen Trail und gut is.

Und ich stimme auch zu, dass Eldorado vllt. erstmal ruhen sollte. Denn eine Trotzreaktion im Sinne von "Ihr macht's kaputt, wir machens doppelt so hoch wieder neu" bringt nur noch mehr Probleme....Ich möchte gerne weiterhin das Hobby, für das ich viel Geld ausgebe, auch in meiner näheren Umgebung ausüben können! Ich denke, andere sehen das auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (26. März 2010)

Ich denke man sollte die Zeichen, von wem auch immer sie kommen, nicht ignorieren und Eldorado lieber erstmal ruhen lassen. 

Wobei ich der festen Überzeugung bin, dass der Förster in keinester Weise hinter der Zerstörungsaktion steckt. Die Aktion war einfach dumm und ich glaube nicht, dass der Förster etwas gegen uns biker hat. Wenn wir Ihn wirklich so sehr stören sollten, dann hätte er schon längst was unternommen und nicht erst jetzt. Ich werde meine Meinung dazu erst ändern, wenn er mir es ins Gesicht sagt.

Gebaute trails mit unnatürlichen Sprüngen etc. passen halt trotzdem nicht in den Aachener Wald. Wir sind nunmal leider nicht in Kanada.

Ich denke man sollte es dabei belassen die Toblerone zu befahren und gut ist. Über diese eine Strecke kann man sich ja eigentlich schon sehr freuen in der heutigen Zeit. Immernoch besser als überhaupt keine Strecke vor der Haustür zu haben. 

Ich glaube auch das, dass Internet auch nicht positiv zur jetzigen Entwicklung beigetragen hat. Man sollte sich evtl. wieder aufs Fahren beschränken und hier keine massenhaften Fotos von irgendwelchen Fotosessions oder jeden Kleinkram posten.


----------



## gobo (26. März 2010)

ja da stimme ich gm210 zu.
ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das der förster einfach den trail lang maschiert und irgendwelche sachen beschädigt oder irgendwas in den 
weg schmeißt.
man könnte doch mal mit zwei oder drei leuten den förster mal aufsuchen und in einem gespräch versuchen eine lösung zu finden einen legalen track
dort bauen zu dürfen den keinem stört.es wäre ja auch möglich eine neue
toblerone zu bauen und die alte in den uhr zustand zurück zu versetzten.
was ich immer befürchtet hab ist das sich einige wanderer oder was auch immer daran gestört haben das wir über den weg ein gap hatten wo dann drüber gesprungen wurde.das da noch nix passiert ist grenzt ja bald an ein wunder!!ich glaub möglichkeiten eine zweite toblerone zu bauen gibt es da mehr als genug und wenn man das in einem gespräch mit dem föster legali
sieren könnte ist doch allen bestens geholfen.und vieleicht sollte man dann
auch nur bei einer strecke bleiben und nicht wie jetzt überall was hinbauen!
so könnte jeder etwas in die strecke einbringen wie man sie perfekt bauen könnte.naja wir werden sehen.

mfg


----------



## dannyb (26. März 2010)

Es wäre bei allen Ideen, wie es weitergehen soll, sicherlich auch sinnvoll, zuerst einmal zu klären, ob die Verwüstung der genannten Trails nun das Resultat einer amtlichen Handlung der Forstbehörde ist oder ob das anderen (wem auch immer) zuzuschreiben ist. 
Vielleicht hat da jemand irgendwelche Verbindungen oder Möglichkeiten?


----------



## nosh (26. März 2010)

torbenrider schrieb:


> Und hey die, die schon länger fahren, warum wird auf den neuen rumgehackt.....also ich meine die, die in den letzten 5 Jahren dazu gekommen sind? Hattet ihr nicht vor wenigen Jahren shconmal die gleichen Probleme????
> 
> Finde Eldorado sollte evtl. zuerst mal Ruhen, sowie auch andere, um weiteren Stress zu vermeiden!!!!!!!!





fühle mich da einfach mal als einer der schon länger fährt angesprochen...

früher war es so, es gab hin und wieder mal neue Leute die man beim biken getroffen (oder im Forum kennen gelernt) hat, ist ne runde zusammen gefahren, beim labern nebenbei hat man meistens festgestellt das man die gleichen Standpunkte hat, und wenn nicht hat man den anderen einfach gebeten Rücksicht auf den Wald, und die anderen nutzer zu nehmen. und alles hat wunderbar funktioniert, und es gab nie ärger. und der Biker Freundeskreis ist immer weiter gewachsen.
in dieser zeit sind viele trails entstanden die auch heute noch existieren, weil man einfach darauf geachtet hat die natur zu respektieren, das Gelände geschickt zu nutzen um so die trails unauffällig zu halten.

heute ist es so, man trifft ständig neue Leute, mit ein paar fährt man ne runde zusammen
 beim labern nebenbei stellt man manchmal fest das man die gleichen Standpunkte hat, und wenn nicht bittet man den anderen einfach Rücksicht auf den Wald, und die anderen nutzer zu nehmen. 
mit ein paar von den Leuten versteht man sich richtig gut, und trifft sich so auch mal genau wie früher auch schon.

die anderen bittet man dann immer wieder doch was rücksichtsvoller zu sein, die trails nicht zu verschlimmbessern, sensibler mit Wegbeschreibungen, großen öffentlich angekündigten Bauvorhaben im Wald ect. zu sein. teils bekommt man dann verständnisvolle antworten.

aber die Realität sieht dann leider anders aus, Hauptsache spaß no pain no brain, keine Rücksicht auf andere, scheint da das moto zu sein...

und unerklärlicher weise (Achtung Ironie) gibt es auf einmal Probleme im Wald, die es früher nie gab! 


Mein Resultat von der  ganzen Geschichte ist dann das man auf den ganzen Kindergarten keinen bock hat, und gewisse strecken meidet weil man im Wald die natur und den Sport genießen, und sich nicht ärgern will.

Aber wir alle sollten uns fragen was dieses verhalten bis jetzt für unseren Sport gebracht hat, was die Konsequenzen bis jetzt waren, und wie sich die Antipathie gegen uns in Zukunft entwickeln wird. Zu was für Maßnahmen gegen uns wird das alles führen?

gruß
bene


----------



## DiscopunX (26. März 2010)

Also was ich bei dieser ganzen Diskussion nicht verstehe, warum hier immer versucht wird einen Schuldigen zu finden, dass das jetzt so passiert ist. Hier wird so oft gesagt, naturbelassene Strecken, dann würde das nicht passieren usw.

Dabei liegen doch auch super oft Stämme auf der Toblerone um uns vom fahren abzuhalten. Auf der Toblerone kann man halt keine Kicker umreissen, die aus Holz gebaut sind. Wenn man es könnte würde es da genauso passieren. 

Die Toblerone ist nicht mehr oder weniger naturfreundlich als die anderen Trails. Damit will ich natürlich nicht unterstützen das der Wald zum Spielplatz mutiert. Fakt ist nunmal das die 3 Trails Toblerone, Naturkracher und Eldorade, die ich jetzt mal neben Funkturm für die wichtigsten halte, existieren und das jetzt sowieso nicht Rückgängig gemacht werden kann. Deshalb sollte man Diskussionen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt über diese Trails einfach belassen.

Ich finde es einfach Schade das sich hier Biker gegen Biker stellen, denn derjenige der Downhill fährt, nutzt die Natur so oder so, ob auf Trail X oder Trail Y. Da sollte man im Glashaus nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## GM210 (26. März 2010)

Was meines erachtens nach oft vergessen wird , ist das unser Sport auch mächtig gewachsen ist und die Präsenz durch das Internet unheimlich gestiegen ist. 
Füher war, wie Bene schon sagt alles anders. Ich bin nun mittlerweile seit 13 Jahren mit Leib und Seele biker und man spürt den Unterschied deutlich. wobei ich sagen muss, dass der Gemeinschaftssinn unter den biken in der Region aus der ich komme viel besser ist als in Aachen. Hier hört man für meinen Geschmack viel zu oft "ich fahre aber schon länger hier als..." "die locals meinen..." usw. das finde ich schade.

Aber alles an der positiven Entwicklung unseres Sports hat seine guten und seine schlechten Seiten.
Die Leute die z.B. bei bike-components arbeiten sollten froh sein, dass der Sport so boomt. 
Sonst wäre dort auch nix mit arbeiten. Und in Aachen gibt es ja nur so viele biker, weil man hier bis jetzt auch ordentliche Möglichkeiten im Wald hatte zu fahren.

Das übermässige bauen wilder Konstruktionen ist sicher der falsche Weg im Spießbürger Land Deutschland. Und ich halte auch natürliche trails wie die Toblerone für einen öffentlichen Wald für mehr als ausreichend. Wer hier keine Lobby hat hinter der Geld oder ein politisches Interesse steht hat halt schon verloren. Das sollte man wissen und als so kleine Gruppe hat der MTBler meiner Meinung nach keine Chance. Zumindest nicht in unserer Region, wo keine Interesse der Tourismustreibenden an unserem Sport besteht.

Trotzdem scheint es ja nicht so zu sein, dass die Toblerone ohne wenn und aber gedulte ist und der Naturknaller oder was auch immer nicht. Ich glaube, wenn denn der Förster wirklich etwas gegen uns biker hat, dann hat er auch etwas gegen die Toblerone.

So das war meine unbedeutende Meinung und ich bin jetzt auch raus. Ih fahr´in Aachen eh viel zu wenig Rad, als das meine Meinung irgend etwas zählen würde.

Lasst uns hoffen, dass wir im Sommer wenigstens noch eine Strecke haben die es uns erlaubt unserer Passion nachzugehen.

Gruß,

Basti


----------



## Rockcity Roller (26. März 2010)

DiscopunX schrieb:


> Also was ich bei dieser ganzen Diskussion nicht verstehe, warum hier immer versucht wird einen Schuldigen zu finden, dass das jetzt so passiert ist. Hier wird so oft gesagt, naturbelassene Strecken, dann würde das nicht passieren usw.



das stimmt nicht. es wird nicht versucht einen schuldigen zu finden, es geht einzig und allein darum, das sich der zustand ÄNDERT. 




GM210 schrieb:


> Die Leute die z.B. bei bike-components arbeiten sollten froh sein, dass der Sport so boomt.
> Sonst wäre dort auch nix mit arbeiten.



natürlich kann man als firma froh sein, das der sport, den man (teilweise) bedient, boomt. aber in aachen wendet sich das blatt, wie man sieht. 
denn wenns so weitergeht, fährt bald im aachener wald niemand mehr. ausser auf der waldautobahn.


----------



## mylo (26. März 2010)

und genau DAS ist das probelm..
ob man jetzt nen schuldigen sucht oder nicht ist doch egal..
HAUPTSACHE ist dass wir weiterhin fahren können!
No trail is even worse than one bad trail!


----------



## Holger78 (26. März 2010)

die toblerone gibts immer noch - was soll da auch 'dicht' gemacht werden ich versteh die aufregung echt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (26. März 2010)

ist im grunde nicht grade schwer zu verstehen...


----------



## mylo (27. März 2010)

.


----------



## HeavyMG (28. März 2010)

echt mies das euch die strecken zersört wurden!
war nur ein mal da als schnee lag... die strecke mit den etwas heftigeren sprüngen wär ich gern mal bei besserem wetter gefahren!
wenn ihr euch dazu entschliesst das wieder aufzubauen sagt bescheid... ich würde gerne helfen!
nur zum bauen is der weg zwar zu weit aber zwischen dem fahren würd ich mir auf jeden fall mal 2 oder 3 stunden zum bauen nehmen!


----------



## DevilRider (11. April 2010)

biete hier allen aachenern (und aus Umgebung) einen absolut neuwertigen Minion DH F 2,50 42a Mischung.

25 - Abholung 

http://www.bikecorner24.de/maxxis-minion-dh-f-42a-25-downhill-p-49.html


----------



## Hike (16. April 2010)

Gleich jemand da ? Ab 5 wollt ich mal vorbei schaun...


----------



## Facom (25. April 2010)

Heute auf dem Parkplatz nach der Waldschenke (nach 100m rechts rein) vergessen ein Seitenfenster komplett zu schließen.
Resultat: Iphone 3gs und die Geldbörse (~50, sämtliche EC/Kreditkarten, Führerschein...) sind aus meiner, sich im Auto befindlichen, Jeanshose geklaut worden. 
Also macht bitte nicht den gleichen Fehler wie ich, und gebt acht, dass alles verriegelt ist!!
Und falls irgendjemand (wovon wohl eher nicht auszugehen ist ) demnächst im Wald ein neuwertiges Iphone angeboten bekommt, lasst es mich wissen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (26. April 2010)

ach wie sch........
mehr als ärgerlich!


----------



## MTB-Hölli (26. April 2010)

Yo, das suckt! Lieber Karre warm und Sache noch da als Karre angenehm kühl, dafür Sachen weg


----------



## Tom Servo (8. Mai 2010)

Wer war dat eben mit dem Fotoapparat, der meine eher schlechte Abfahrt fotographiert hat? :V


----------



## atha58 (22. Mai 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6648

das bin ich...


----------



## atha58 (23. Mai 2010)

Hä? keine dummen komentare


----------



## Phileasson (23. Mai 2010)

... Nö... 
Muss dass denn immer sein?
Gut gefahren, aber demnächst mit Stativ.


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Mai 2010)

atha58 schrieb:


> Hä? keine dummen komentare


soll ich dir einen machen? Oder mach mal deinen Freund Schaaf drauf aufmerksam, dem fällt dazu bestimmt was ein.


----------



## atha58 (23. Mai 2010)

@jetpilot:sag einfach wie das video ist


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Mai 2010)

ist OK.


----------



## balu_1981 (25. Mai 2010)

Cooler DH! Absolut genial zu fahren! Ein Lob an die Lokals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_csl (1. Juni 2010)

nabend, nettes video

hallo ich bin andi, 19 und aus aachen...

hätte jemand lust mich und mein 552er meta an die hand zu nehmen und die strecke mal zu "zeigen"? 
wäre echt nett, da ich noch nicht die erfahrung mit waldstrecken in und um aachen habe...

könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar eckdaten verraten?
länge:
dauer:
worauf man achten sollte:

wäre gerne als mitfahrer dabei

mfg und eine gute nacht


----------



## DiscopunX (8. Juni 2010)

hab auch mal ein Video aus den Bildern der letzten Monate gemacht.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6995


----------



## DevilRider (15. Juni 2010)

An alle Aachener:

ich mach gerade eine Großbestellung d.h. für euch keine Versandkosten.

Wer also noch einen Helm sucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/279983/cat/500

oder Sonstiges ....

Bitte melden !


Grüße
Julian


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juni 2010)

Du nutzt den Thread auch nur zum verkaufen, oder?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (15. Juni 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Du nutzt den Thread auch nur zum verkaufen, oder?




wofür nutzt du ihn denn? zum rumnörgeln? wenn es aufgrund von sammelversand nur um den raum aachen geht, wieso dann nicht hier reinschreiben?  außerdem ist 2x nicht wirklich "nur"...


----------



## Phileasson (15. Juni 2010)

Na dann schreib ich mal was "sinnvolles"... ^^
Ich geh mich morgen mal wieder vor ort austoben..


----------



## TomatoAc (16. Juni 2010)

Es liegen wieder extrem viele Stöcke auf den Trails, gerade an den Einstiegen, da hat sich wieder wer ausgetobt, teilweise auch mit der Kettensäge zurechtgeschnitten, sieht schon was "professioneller" aus


----------



## boba. (16. Juni 2010)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> Es liegen wieder extrem viele Stöcke auf den Trails, gerade an den Einstiegen, da hat sich wieder wer ausgetobt, teilweise auch mit der Kettensäge zurechtgeschnitten, sieht schon was "professioneller" aus


 toblerone war gestern aber frei


----------



## TomatoAc (16. Juni 2010)

Ich war Montag unterwegs rund um Dreiländereck und Eisenbahntrail, da war ne Menge, vielleicht war auf der Toblerone ja nichts oder es haben schon wieder welche viel weggeräumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## broeckchen (28. Juni 2010)

!!!Müll im Wald!!!
Gestern lag am Startpunkt, bei den Baumstümpfen und der "Bank", einiges an Müll rum. 
Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, das was man mitgebracht hat, auch wieder mitzunehmen. 
Hab keinen Bock, dass es wegen der Faulheit von ein paar Deppen Probleme mit dem Förster oder anderen Waldnutzern gibt.

Also einfach euren Müll direkt nach dem Entstehen einpacken.


----------



## atha58 (28. Juni 2010)

am road gap liegen auch flaschen,bananenschalen...usw


----------



## Rockcity Roller (28. Juni 2010)

broeckchen schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, das was man mitgebracht hat, auch wieder mitzunehmen.



doch, scheinbar ist das ziemlich schwer.


----------



## j0ker_mtb (29. Juni 2010)

Never ending story... -.-


----------



## AC-Stef (29. Juni 2010)

j0ker_mtb schrieb:


> Never ending story... -.-



das ist wohl war und ausserdem wer sagt eigentlich das die Herrschaften die den Müll da lassen überhaupt jemals das Forum hier gelesen haben also vollkommen umsonst die Aufregung


----------



## eLw00d (29. Juni 2010)

Genau das denk ich mir jedes mal, wenn ich das hier lese.
Aber besser hier was sagen, als garnicht.

Nächste Woche ist die Zwangspause vorbei, dann komm ich auch nochmal nach aachen.
Ein gutes Jahr nicht mehr Toblerone gefahren. Ich hoffe da hat sich nicht viel verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (30. Juni 2010)

wo gerade das Thema Müll aufgekommen ist:
Ich war heute Abend auf dem Trail der quasi rechts (von oben gesehen) neben der Toblerone liegt. Unten an den Bahnschienen.
Dort haben ein paar Jungs prächtige Kicker gebaut - den Wald so dermaßen umzupflügen mag jedem selbst überlassen sein. AAABER, es sieht dort aus wie auf ner Müllhalde! Sollte jemand von den Jungs die dort schaufeln und fahren hier mitlesen, so sollte er sich angesprochen fühlen, dort für Ordnung zu sorgen!!!


----------



## Nuala (4. Juli 2010)

Jungs, wäre ganz toll, wenn ihr den Müll nicht nur in gelbe Säcke stopft, sondern diese auch wieder mitnehmt! In den Wald verirrt sich selten die Müllabfuhr (oder Mutti, die zuhause hinter Euch aufräumt) ...


----------



## Trailjunky (4. Juli 2010)

Die Quittung/ erste Vorwarnung für den Müll am Startpunkt/ Sitzgelegenheit habe ich heute Abend auf dem oberen Teil der Toblerone weggeräumt. Ein recht großer alter "Weihnachtsbaum" und dicker Ast, der die Linie nach den zwei kleinen Mulden bzw. vor der ersten Kurve blockierte. Da auch der Müll am Startpunkt weg war, wird es wohl damit zusammenhängen.

Also danke an die, die es nicht schaffen ihren eigenen Müll mitzunehmen!

Der Spot an den Bahnschienen mit den großen Kickern ist leider schon lange 'ne ziemlich große Müllhalde.


----------



## Stinky15 (11. Juli 2010)

Hehe dafür gibt es bei uns am Spot einen Mülleimer Marke Eigenbau


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Juli 2010)

nur müssen es die leute dann auch noch schaffen den zu treffen... Für jemanden, der es nicht schafft müll in den eigenen rucksack zu packen ist das schon eine anspruchsvolle aufgabe.


----------



## Stinky15 (11. Juli 2010)

Das ís schon schwierig.
Aber bei  uns liegt kein Müll lediglich auf den hauptwegen von den Wanderern.


----------



## PacMan (12. Juli 2010)

Stinky15 schrieb:


> Hehe dafür gibt es bei uns am Spot einen Mülleimer Marke Eigenbau


Und wer entleert den Mülleimer dann? Kommt ihr dafür einmal im Monat mit 'nem Bollerwagen vorbei und bringt es dann zur städtischen Mülldeponie?


----------



## Stinky15 (12. Juli 2010)

haha nee darinne haben wir so ne tüte getahn und nit weit is so ein großer Mülleimer einfach dei tüte nehmen udn bis zum Mülleimer, besser als stress mit dem förster oder??


----------



## PacMan (12. Juli 2010)

Na dann...


----------



## Beckumer (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir einer mal eine Wegbeschreibung zum Märchenwald schicken? Bin nämlich auf Kurzurlaub in Aachen  bis Donnerstag in Aachen. Gerne per PN auch. GPS daten wären auch okey.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (18. Juli 2010)

hallo,


kennt hier jemand einen fotografen der auch freeride fährt und fotos macht 
er hat ein nicolai hardtail 
wen ja könnt ihr mir seine inetrnetseite nennen oder den usernamen hier im forum 


danke


----------



## nudelholz (18. Juli 2010)

das is der julian.
http://arsenphotography.com/


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Juli 2010)

wow, die sind gut!


----------



## atha58 (19. Juli 2010)

find ich auch 
gestern als er bei der toblerone war hat er auch super fotos geschossen aber ich weis nicht wieso er sie nicht hochlädt
vieleicht kan mir jemand seine e-mail adresse geben per pn


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. Juli 2010)

Also wenn man sich die Seite von ihm anguckt, dann sieht man, dass dort nur wenige, dafür aber sehr gute Fotos sind.


----------



## nudelholz (20. Juli 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich die Seite von ihm anguckt, dann sieht man, dass dort nur wenige, dafür aber sehr gute Fotos sind.



ich habs mir verkniffen


----------



## atha58 (20. Juli 2010)

wer kennt oder sieht julian und kann ihn fragen wan er die nächsten bidler hochlädt 
er war vorgestern auf der toblerone und hat super fotos von mir geschossen und meinte er lädt sie noch diese nacht hoch aber bis jetzt gibt  es da keine neuen fotos


----------



## DiscopunX (20. Juli 2010)

jo coole Pics bei


----------



## nudelholz (20. Juli 2010)

schau hier mal, ich glaub da bist du bei.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (20. Juli 2010)

ein bild
ich war mit den ca 1:30 auf der toblerone fotos schießen und der stellt nur eins rein


----------



## DiscopunX (20. Juli 2010)

Tja so ist das mit der Fotografie...sind vielleicht net alle Pics was geworden. Ist bei weitem nicht jeder Schuss ein Treffer


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (20. Juli 2010)




----------



## DiscopunX (20. Juli 2010)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


>


hö?


----------



## Tom Servo (20. Juli 2010)

Ich schmeiss üblicherweise 90% der Aufnahmen weg. Zum Glück fotografiert man heutzutage nicht mehr auf Film...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (21. Juli 2010)

DiscopunX schrieb:


> hö?



galt nicht dir. verstehe nicht so ganz wie man sich hier so star-allüren an den tag legen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscopunX (21. Juli 2010)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> galt nicht dir. verstehe nicht so ganz wie man sich hier so star-allüren an den tag legen kann.


----------



## atha58 (21. Juli 2010)

ich will die fotos unbedingt haben weil sie so gut waren  
und nicht wie die sch**** die ein anderer fotograf gemacht hat 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/619478


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Juli 2010)

Komm mal runter, du hast einfach nicht das format solche ansprüche an andere zu stellen...


----------



## maxxmaxx (21. Juli 2010)

Also langsam wirds


----------



## atha58 (21. Juli 2010)

ok ich hör schon auf


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (21. Juli 2010)

ich weiß echt nicht was es da zu lachen gibt.


----------



## rollerhotte (22. Juli 2010)

Mensch Leute,
der gute Atha hat uns doch damit schon hervorragend unterhalten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414900&highlight=atha

der darf das!


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. Juli 2010)

So jetzt aber auch Schluss an dieser Stelle! 
Bitte


----------



## DiscopunX (24. Juli 2010)

An dieser Stelle mal en neues Video von unserem Lieblingsspielplatz in Aachen: 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7893

Hoffe es gefällt!


----------



## Condor (24. Juli 2010)

Wenn Du konstruktive Kritik willst, dann kann ich folgendes sagen:

- cool, dass aktuelle Bearbeitungsprogramme 1000 Effekte mit sich bringen. Eine Existenzberechtigung seh ich aber nur für die wenigsten.
Man man man, das Ding ist ja total tot-bearbeitet.
Aber mei, das macht man ne kurze Zeit am Anfang und dann lässt man es schnell wieder bleiben, weil man merkt, dass es ******* ist. Ist wie mit diesem ganzen, schlecht angewandten, HDR Zeug in der Fotografie.

- Perspektivisch ist mir das fast durchgehend zu eng. Damit mein ich nicht, dass die Brennweite zu lang ist, sondern Du zu nah dranstehst. Einfach paar Meter zurück, interessante Perspektive suchen und die Kiste läuft.

- dreimal hintereinander einen Fahrer einzeln an einer Stelle zu zeigen ist zwar den Fahrern gegenüber fair, aber total langweilig

- Stativ wär nicht schlecht

falls Du keine konstruktive Kritik willst.... : "hey cool, die strecke kenn ich..." 

P.S: bist mit der Kombi zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscopunX (24. Juli 2010)

Juhu, ja Kombi ist Top allerdings hat das Video (Material) jemand anderes gemacht. Habs nur geschnitten. Ist also net von der D90.

Und deine Kritik ist berechtigt  Problem war das ich so gerade genug Material hatte ums zu schneiden. Demnach sind auch Sachen drin die ich sonst nicht verwenden würde. Und viele qualitativ schlechte Szenen habe ich dann noch mit Effekten "gerettet" oder versucht dies zu tun 

Hätte es am liebsten auch so, das ich nur einen Fahrer pro Sequenz zeige und es natrülich halte. Dafür brauche ich einfach noch eine Menge Material, was nicht immer so einfach ist da ja auch das Biken nicht zu kurz kommen soll. Und da ich mich dennoch zu Hause schonmal an Cut-Programmen austoben will kommt sowas schonmal zwischendurch dabei rum :-D

PS: Übrigens gratz zum FTW!


----------



## DiscopunX (27. Juli 2010)

Habs nochens überarbeitet, ein paar Effekte rausgenommen und mal alles in einen Film gepappt. 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7972/h


----------



## rollerhotte (1. August 2010)

N´Abend zusammen,
kuze "Gefundenmeldung" vorab: Ich habe gestern am obere Teil der Toblerone (kurz nach dem Startpunkt, vor den Serpentinen) einen BCP-21 gefunden. Falls jemand so ein Teil vermisst, kurze Nachricht an mich...

Und zum Video: Find ich ganz gut gelungen - besonders durch das leichte durchdringen des Kettengerassels und der für mich echt passenden Musikwahl. Das Roadgap sieht echt easy zu fahren aus - ich glaub, ich muss da wohl doch mal rüber...
grüsschen
der hotte


----------



## MindPatterns (6. August 2010)

"Anspruchsvoll" im Titel trifft es ganz gut - bin heute das erste mal die Toblerone gefahren und hab dann direkt mal hinter einem Kicker den Abgrund nicht gesehen. Fazit: Die ganze Aktion mit dem Schritt abgebremst, der Sattel ist so gut wie nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Außerdem zwei aufgeschlagene Knie. Mit dem Helm bin ich noch gegen den Vorbau gehämmert, da weiß man, wozu Fullface gut ist 

Danke noch an die beiden Jungs, die mich begleitet hatten - auch wenn ihr mich ständig gesiezt habt 

Happy trails und ride safe

Thorsten


----------



## blademaker95 (6. August 2010)

kein ding


----------



## PlanB (6. August 2010)

Autsch... Gute Besserung, und beim nächsten Mal vielleicht vorher kurz Strecke sichten.


----------



## MindPatterns (6. August 2010)

PlanB schrieb:


> Autsch... Gute Besserung, und beim nächsten Mal vielleicht vorher kurz Strecke sichten.



Ja, darüber hab ich mich selber aufgeregt... hatte nach dem erste Steilstück so einen schönen Flow daß der Kicker vor dem nächsten Steilstück machbar aussah... ohne zu wissen, was mich dahinter erwartet. Nämlich zuerstmal... ein Abgrund. War dämlich, deshalb - selbst Schuld. Da mein Sattel jetzt im Lack ist... hat jemand Empfehlungen für einen guten Freeride Sattel?


----------



## Phileasson (7. August 2010)

Autsch..
Hmm.. Fizik oder Selle Italia kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Schau mal bei BMO


----------



## M_P_M (11. August 2010)

Vielleicht erkennt sich hier jemand wieder:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hp3yXLzVVG4"]YouTube- âªAACHEN TOBLERONE 020810â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (14. August 2010)

So Jungs und Mädels eine neue Sammelbestellung für die Aachener geht bald raus ! Wer noch etwas such (egal was!) einfach melden.

Eine neue Brille gefällig ?

1) Proven DH Goggles in Matt Schwarz oder Matt Weiss, oder Jet Black um 44,99 EUR
2) O Frame DH Goggles in Jet Black, Green Laser Show, True Carbon, um 36,99 EUR
Richie Carmichael SIgnature Series um 55,99 EUR
3) Proven True Carbon Fibre, Black Iridium Glas, um 60,99 EUR


----------



## MTB-Andy (15. August 2010)

hab heute mal mit nem Kumpel de Contour HD auf der Toblerone getestet.
Das ist dabei raus gekommen


----------



## MindPatterns (15. August 2010)

MTB-Andy schrieb:


> hab heute mal mit nem Kumpel de Contour HD auf der Toblerone getestet.
> Das ist dabei raus gekommen



Sauber.

Mich würd mal interessieren wie ihr meine Lieblingsstelle (  ) bei 1:10 fahrt. Kompensiert ihr den Hügel bei Full Speed, oder bremst ihr vorher ab und nehmt nur noch wenig Air Time mit?


----------



## DiscopunX (15. August 2010)

Oh da is mal einer mit ner Contour...hattest du auch zufällig mal ne gopro hd getestet?
Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher zuwelcher cam ich greifen soll. Die meisten Testberichte werten die GoPro besser als die Contour. Nur bei manchen Videos die man so im direktvergleich sieht, finde ich die Filme der gopro etwas blasser als die der Contour. Kann hier diesbezüglich jemand Erfahrungen schildern?


----------



## AC-Stef (16. August 2010)

Super Film gefällt mir !!!

finde die Aufnahmen mit einer Go Pro aber doch etwas schärfer.


----------



## Facom (16. August 2010)

Gutes Vid, aber stellenweise zu dunkel oder? Ich glaub die GoPro hellt im Dunkeln besser auf.. ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Andy (16. August 2010)

war noch nicht auf beste qualität eingestellt, und bezüglich dunkelheit, es war teilweise sehr dunkel


----------



## AC-Stef (17. August 2010)

MTB-Andy schrieb:


> hab heute mal mit nem Kumpel de Contour HD auf der Toblerone getestet.
> Das ist dabei raus gekommen





lass mal deinen Kumpel vor fahren bringt mehr aktion rein


----------



## Jetpilot (19. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

ist von euch zufällig heute jemand an der Toblerone?
Ich wollte mich nämlich mal endlich an diese Strecke herantrauen (fahre in Aachen sonst fast alles) und fände es einfach beruhigend zu wissen das ich bei eventuellen stürzen nicht allein im graben verrecken müsste.

gruß


----------



## atha58 (19. August 2010)

ich bin gleich da


----------



## Jetpilot (19. August 2010)

morgen irgentwer bock? 16Uhr am Roadgap, wetter soll ja ganz gut werden


----------



## LaRRes87 (20. August 2010)

Denk ich werd heut den ganzen tag da sein! Dämpfer wieder i.O.


----------



## DiscopunX (20. August 2010)

hehe sauber  vielleicht komm ich was mit der cam vorbei. Bin gleich da in der nähe arbeiten.


----------



## LaRRes87 (20. August 2010)

ja geilo mach das. denk werd so um spätestens zwei da sein und noch den letzten Urlaubstag genießen.


----------



## Phileasson (21. August 2010)

Morgen irgendwer, irgendwie, irgendwo?
Hätte da mal wieder Zeit ^^


----------



## Jetpilot (21. August 2010)

joa, wäre morgen früh eventuell dabei, wetter soll ja bis zum mittag hin gut bleiben. Wollte aber danach vielleicht auch mal zum bahntrail nach belgien raus oder sonst wo, jedenfalls nicht nur toblerone.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (22. August 2010)

Wir möchten eine Bitte/Regel aussprechen:
*
Sobald ein Absperrband vor dem Holzdrop gespannt ist, den Trail nicht befahren !*

Wir können es euch nicht verbieten dort zu fahren, aber zeig uns gegenüber bitte den Respekt für unsere Arbeit und akzeptiert unsere Entscheidung.

Täglich ist jemand von uns dort und gibt wenn möglich die Strecken frei.


Wir bitten um euer Verständnis und versprechen euch, wenn die Regel befolgt wird, weiterhin fleißig zu bauen.


Ride on
Die Erbauer

(die Meisten werden wissen worum es geht)


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (22. August 2010)

DevilRider schrieb:


> Täglich ist jemand von uns dort und gibt wenn möglich die Strecken frei.



kassiert der dann auch gleich? was kostet denn die 10er-Karte?


----------



## Facom (22. August 2010)

Also von mir aus könnt ihr das Absperrband da fest verankern, sowas gehört in meinen Augen nicht in den Wald! 
Ausserdem ist das eine reine Müllhalde da unten, und dass dort Geschlechtsorgane in Bäume geritzt werden, zeugt nicht gerade von Intelligenz..


----------



## atha58 (22. August 2010)

Facom schrieb:


> und dass dort Geschlechtsorgane in Bäume geritzt werden, zeugt nicht gerade von Intelligenz..


----------



## Tom Servo (22. August 2010)

Mal gucken, wann der Förster 'nen Handstand macht.


----------



## DevilRider (22. August 2010)

wie seid ihr denn drauf 

es geht ausschließlich um die neue Line. 


Heut hat sich jemand dort das Schlüsselbein gebrochen ! Wir mussten ihn quasi bis zum Auto tragen ...

Überschätzt euch nicht !


----------



## atha58 (22. August 2010)

@devilrider:wo genau ist der gestürtzt ?


----------



## Phileasson (22. August 2010)

@ Devilrider...
So ne Reaktion hättest doch schon kommen sehen, oder?
Die Ansage war echt Oberförstermäßig überflüssig.
Nen einfachen Text, leicht verständlich, woraus folgt das da heikle Stellen sind, und sich da leider einer weggelegt hat (Gute Besserung, im Übrigen), wäre völlig ausreichend gewesen, oder meinste nicht auch?
Mit "Regulierungen" jedweder Art stößt so nen paar vor'n Kopf, wie Du merkst.


----------



## MindPatterns (22. August 2010)

Phileasson schrieb:


> Mit "Regulierungen" jedweder Art stößt so nen paar vor'n Kopf, wie Du merkst.



Höchstens den Förster. Wenn der son paar Flatterbänder oder sonstwas sieht, macht der kurzen Prozess. Geh ja auch nicht in die Wohnung von jemandem und sperr da alles ab, nur weil die Oma von einem Bekannten da mal gestolpert ist.
Jeder, der im Wald fährt - insb. mit einem 20 kg Panzer - weiß, worauf er sich einläßt.
Trotzdem gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (22. August 2010)

Dann habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt.

Das Absperrband steht dafür, dass die Strecke nicht richtig prepatiert ist oder aktuelle zu schlammig ist, sodass Spurrillen enstehen usw. . Es ist ganz einfach eine Bitte von Biker zu Biker dann dort mal nicht zu fahren.

edit:
Hätten wir heute einen Krankenwagen rufen müssen, hätte dies wahrscheinlich Auswirkung auf die Duldung dieses Spots. Und sowas kann leider jeden treffen ...


----------



## mylo (22. August 2010)

im Übrigen hat der Förster da weniger was zu sagen,
uns ist erlaubt dort zu bauen aber das nur mal nebenbei


----------



## MindPatterns (22. August 2010)

DevilRider schrieb:


> Dann habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt.
> 
> Das Absperrband steht dafür, dass die Strecke nicht richtig prepatiert ist oder aktuelle zum schlammig ist, sodass Spurrillen enstehen usw. . Es ist ganz einfach eine Bitte von Biker zu Biker dann dort mal nicht zu fahren.




Nunja, kann euer Engagement verstehen. Trotzdem halte ich das nicht für die beste Idee. Und außerdem - jeder, der den Trail kennt, wird auch ohne Fatterbänder versuchen, Spurrillen zu vermeiden (denke das ist unabhängig von der Location, sowas gehört auf nicht ausgewiesenen Wegen eh zum guten Ton - Stichwort Erosion etc.). Und die, die da zufällig vorbeikommen, werden mit sicherheit erstmal doof gucken - wie der Förster


----------



## MindPatterns (22. August 2010)

mylo schrieb:


> im Übrigen hat der Förster da weniger was zu sagen,
> uns ist erlaubt dort zu bauen aber das nur mal nebenbei



Ach was, echt? Das wär mir neu. Habt ich euch mit dem Besitzer abgesprochen?


----------



## DevilRider (22. August 2010)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle die Diskussion beenden. 

Gerne können wir sie persönlich weiterführen, aber dieses ewige formgelaber habe ich satt.

Können uns im Wald in den nächsten Tagen treffen und ne Runde fahren / quatschen ....


----------



## Roblux (26. August 2010)

hey, n schönen Trail habt ihr da, hab mir grade die Videos angeguckt.
Da ich bald von Münster zum studieren nach Aachen ziehe, hab ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir n Freerider/Downhiller zu leisten, also wenn mein Geld stimmt, was im Moment leider gar nicht der Fall ist  
Falls doch, werd ich euch mal besuchen kommen und ne runde mit heizen 

Vlt. komm ich aber auch vorrher mal fahrradlos vorbei und guck mir mal so die Strecke an wenn ich umgezogen bin

ps: gute besserung an den Herren mit dem Bruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (3. September 2010)

Hatte eben einen sehr guten Start in den Tag an der Toblerone, bin bis auf den Gap alles gefahren. Bei der line unten am Tunnel muß man schon sagen, die Leute haben da echt was auf die Beine gestellt, Respekt. Nur Müll lag unten wieder rum, das hat das Bild vom schönen Park etwas getrübt


----------



## atha58 (5. September 2010)

Verkauf:

Rocky Mountain Switch 

Rahmen:Rocky Mountain Switch 03 Special Edition
Dämpfer:Fox Vanilla R 
Gabel:Fox 36 van rc2
Schaltwerk/Trigger:Shimano XT
Bremsen:Hayes Nine 

Fotos gibt es im Album 

Bei Interesse einfach anschreiben


----------



## mylo (5. September 2010)

junge fahr doch ersma damit was ist daran so schlecht


----------



## LaRRes87 (5. September 2010)

atha58 schrieb:


> Verkauf:
> 
> Rocky Mountain Switch
> 
> ...




wieeeeee???solls schon wieder was neues sein? Lieber nen Fully oder nen Downhillbike???


----------



## atha58 (5. September 2010)

LaRRes87 schrieb:


> wieeeeee???solls schon wieder was neues sein? Lieber nen Fully oder nen Downhillbike???


 
freerider


----------



## Jetpilot (6. September 2010)

irgentwer lust heute? Um 13:00 am gap, werde auf jeden fall mal dort vorbeifahren


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (6. September 2010)

atha58 schrieb:


> freerider




und 'n switch ist jetzt kein freerider sondern nen fully oder wie?


----------



## atha58 (6. September 2010)

es ist einfach zu alt fürs downhill/freeride fahren das ist eher was für touren 
mir ist gestern der dämpfer geplatzt(?) aufjedenfall  schlägt der bei jeder kleinen wurzel durch


----------



## Jetpilot (6. September 2010)

und dann willst du das rad mit geplatztem dämpfer irgentwem verkaufen ohne den Defekt SOFORT abzugeben? Schäm dich...


----------



## atha58 (6. September 2010)

ja zuerst wird der ja repaiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (6. September 2010)

na dann


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (6. September 2010)

wenn dein dämpfer geplatzt wäre wäre da gar nix mehr mit dämpfung. dämpfer reparieren lassen falls es sich lohnt, dann ne härtere feder kaufen und beim nächsten mal weniger druck auf den dämpfer.


----------



## LaRRes87 (6. September 2010)

das mit dem dämpfer kann doch immer mal passieren(mir persönlich vor einem Monat in Winterberg )...alte Dichtungen machens möglich


----------



## DerMolch (23. September 2010)

Hallo hallo,

jetzt erklärt mich bitte nicht für verrückt oder sonstiges... es ist nur eine IDEE.
Gestern beim Toblerone-fahren ist uns mal wieder aufgefallen das das Stück nach der schnellen rechts-links Kurve zwischen Roadgap und Bombenkrater zwar schön schnell ist, aber irgendwie auch ausbaufähig.
In MEINEN Augen gehört da irgendwie ein schöner Double, Table oder sonstwas hin. Nicht das ich jetzt gleich morgen mit der Schaufel in den Wald rennen wollte und werde, aber wie sieht denn die allgemeine Meinung dazu aus?


----------



## Phileasson (23. September 2010)

!NEIN!

Passt so, wie es sein sollte!!!!


----------



## DiscopunX (23. September 2010)

ich fänds fürn anfang schon gut wenn man den anlieger nachm roadgap einfach nochmal fit macht so das man ihn anlieger schimpfen kann. Im moment ist das ja eher sone suicide kurve wo einen die Baumstämme direkt Begrüßen wenn man mal die Kurve nicht kriegt.
Und vor und innerhalb des krater vielleicht mal den ganzen Siff weg schaufeln der 330 Tage im Jahr auf einen wartet wenn nicht gerade Trockenzeit herrscht 

Ich glaub für alles weitere stöst man hier eher auf Widerstand, was Toblerone angeht.


----------



## DerMolch (23. September 2010)

DiscopunX schrieb:


> ich fänds fürn anfang schon gut wenn man den anlieger nachm roadgap einfach nochmal fit macht so das man ihn anlieger schimpfen kann. Im moment ist das ja eher sone suicide kurve wo einen die Baumstämme direkt Begrüßen wenn man mal die Kurve nicht kriegt.
> Und vor und innerhalb des krater vielleicht mal den ganzen Siff weg schaufeln der 330 Tage im Jahr auf einen wartet wenn nicht gerade Trockenzeit herrscht
> 
> Ich glaub für alles weitere stöst man hier eher auf Widerstand, was Toblerone angeht.


 
Ja, scheint mir auch so. Stimmt, der Anlieger könnte ruhig mal repariert werden. Gilt im Allgemeinen auch für den Linksanlieger nach der eigentlichen Toblerone..


----------



## Phileasson (23. September 2010)

Reparieren.. Okay..
Aber nix übertreiben und neubauen..
Das ist der einzige Trail (der so offensichtlich ist) der seit Jahren so geduldet wird.


----------



## DerMolch (23. September 2010)

Phileasson schrieb:


> Reparieren.. Okay..
> Aber nix übertreiben und neubauen..
> Das ist der einzige Trail (der so offensichtlich ist) der seit Jahren so geduldet wird.


 
Alles klar, war ja auch nur eine Idee. Zum Springen gibts ja bereits in der Nähe auch ne ganze Menge feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileasson (23. September 2010)

Genau


----------



## Majestic1987 (23. September 2010)

Ich bin wohl die Tage auch nochmal am Start. Wie schauts denn momentan mit den Trails so aus? Alles okay? Oder irgendwas verpasst? War jetzt etwas übern Monat nicht mehr auf den Rädern...Umzugsstress und Co.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (23. September 2010)

da einfach so nen double reinzusetzen wäre echt blöd. vor allem hat das nichts mit "gelände ausnutzen" zu tun, was beim trailbau ja eigentlich erste priorität ist. würde auch sheizze aussehen meiner meinung nach. 
außerdem: ein table legt die geschwindigkeit ziemlich genau fest, mit der man da idealerweise lang kommt. 
und ohne dir jetzt nahe treten zu wollen, es gibt mit sicherheit jungs und evtl auch mädels die da erheblich schneller durchkommen als du.
den roadgap-anlieger könnte mal evtl gaaanz dezent anschütten, aber meiner meinung nach tuts das auch so (ausser wenn schnee liegt vielleicht).


----------



## Majestic1987 (23. September 2010)

Naja, ich halt auch nix davon, gerade DORT, wo so viele Leute vorbeikommen, nen Double oder Table zu bauen (Ehrlichgesagt wüsste ich auch nicht, wie der die Stelle besser machen soll, da kommt man recht flott runter...und ich persönlich find flott umme Kurve ziemlich ansprechend), aber aufschütten könnte man da DEZENT.

Je nachdem, wie man die Kurve anfährt kommt man schon zieeeemlich dumm an die Wurzeln dieses Eck-Baumes...wenn man sich da an beiden Seiten a bissl mehr reinlegen könnte, wäre die Kurve, denke ich, schneller fahrbar.


----------



## DerMolch (23. September 2010)

Halli hallo,

hätte ich gewusst was ich mit dieser IDEE, die einfach nur so beim Biken entstanden ist lostrete hätte ich besser nichts geschrieben.
Das Thema war gegessen nachdem das hier





Toshi181 schrieb:


> Alles klar, war ja auch nur eine Idee. Zum Springen gibts ja bereits in der Nähe auch ne ganze Menge feines


 geschrieben wurde.
Ich wollte niemandem (s)einen Trail kaputt machen und wollte nicht gleich dort buddeln gehen, sowas würde ich mir im Leben nicht herausnehmen... 
Phileasson hatte bereits Recht mit seinem Argument.

Danke auch an die Leute mit den beleidigenden PMs, Namen mag ich keine nennen - die beiden wissen schon wen ich meine. 

@Dr Snuggels: Mir persönlich ist ziemlich egal wer dort schneller oder langsamer durchkommt als ich. Verrätst Du mir noch kurz was das zur Sache tut und ob wir uns kennen?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (23. September 2010)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> @Dr Snuggels: Mir persönlich ist ziemlich egal wer dort schneller oder langsamer durchkommt als ich. Verrätst Du mir noch kurz was das zur Sache tut und ob wir uns kennen?



zur sache tut es deshalb, weil durch so ein bauwerk für schnellere fahrer der flow aus der strecke genommen würde, aber genau das habe ich ja versucht zu erklären. Kennen tun wir uns nicht, aber wie ich auch bereits sagte war das nur ne vermutung und (wie ebenfalls bereits erwähnt) nicht offensiv gemeint. willst du dich jetzt einfach so aufregen oder hast du das wirklich falsch verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (23. September 2010)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> zur sache tut es deshalb, weil durch so ein bauwerk für schnellere fahrer der flow aus der strecke genommen würde, aber genau das habe ich ja versucht zu erklären. Kennen tun wir uns nicht, aber wie ich auch bereits sagte war das nur ne vermutung und (wie ebenfalls bereits erwähnt) nicht offensiv gemeint. willst du dich jetzt einfach so aufregen oder hast du das wirklich falsch verstanden?



Quatsch, ich rege mich doch gar nicht auf. Ein wenig vielleicht über die beiden Aachener Jungs die mich aufgrund meines Posts meinen per PM beleidigen zu müssen. 

Aber was die Strecke angeht ist es halt eine Philosophiefrage... Die Toblerone geht natürlich ziemlich flowig mittlerweile, ich glaub wir hatten gestern ca. 1:30m gemessen. Da gibt es mit Sicherheit SEEHR viele die schneller sind, aber auch langsamere solls durchaus geben ;-)
Mir persönlich war es in der letzten Zeit ein wenig zu flowig und ich dachte man könnte einfach etwas mit Ecken und Kanten einbauen, nen Table den man aufgrund hoher Geschwindigkeit wegdrücken muss oder nen Double den man entweder springen/drücken oder durchsurfen kann. Aber das ist ja aus GUTEN Gründen abgelehnt worden.


----------



## atha58 (23. September 2010)

die toblerone muss wirklich mal renoviert werden


----------



## Jetpilot (23. September 2010)

also, ich kenne keinen, der da jemals aus dem anlieger nach dem RG geflogen ist.
Also ich fände allenfalls sinvoll, den bombenkrater leerzuschaufeln und den zielsprung mal was höher zu machen, da kommt man ja nur noch mit mach3 bis in die landung.


----------



## PlanB (23. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> also, ich kenne keinen, der da jemals aus dem anlieger nach dem RG geflogen ist.


Ich kenne ne ganze Menge. Einschliesslich mir!


----------



## kinschman (23. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> also, ich kenne keinen, der da jemals aus dem anlieger nach dem RG geflogen ist.
> Also ich fände allenfalls sinvoll, den bombenkrater leerzuschaufeln und den zielsprung mal was höher zu machen, da kommt man ja nur noch mit mach3 bis in die landung.



frei nach dem motto: wenn du da noch nie rausgeflogen bist, warste einfach noch nicht richtig schnell 

wo ist da außerdem ein anlieger?? das sind doch beides flatturnes.

und hier das wünsch dir was:
ein anlieger zumindest in der ersten kurve wäre wirklich schön, damit man nahezu ungebremst vom roadgap da rumhacken kann 

im weiteren verlauf, aber noch vor dem bombenkrater wären so 1-3 wellen zum pumpen schon schön - a)weils noch schneller macht, b)machts spaß-weil a)


----------



## Jetpilot (23. September 2010)

irgentwie wusste ich das das mit dem zu-langsam kommt...
und wenn du pumpwellen haben willst, kannst du gleich angeflachte double bauen, damit die *richtig* schnellen die "pumpwellen" einfach springen können 
dann sind auch alle glücklich


----------



## Holger78 (23. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> irgentwie wusste ich das das mit dem zu-langsam kommt...
> und wenn du pumpwellen haben willst, kannst du gleich angeflachte double bauen, damit die *richtig* schnellen die "pumpwellen" einfach springen können
> dann sind auch alle glücklich



so n paar wellen vor dem bombenkrater fänd ich auch ganz nett 


beleidigen via pm!? mein lieber schwan, leute gibts...


----------



## Jetpilot (23. September 2010)

stasi is back.


und pumpwellen vor dem BK wären mir auch lieber als dieses komische Schlammloch.


----------



## DerMolch (23. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> stasi is back.


häh?

Ja, Wellen zum Springen oder Pumpen wären nett, aber dem Großteil hier würden sie nicht gefallen - und es gab das Argument "natürliche Strecke lebt länger".


----------



## Jetpilot (23. September 2010)

stasimethode: leute im geheimen fertig machen, aber egal.

und die toblerone als "natürlich" zu bezeichnen is auch grenzwertig, ich meine das ding ist 4 spurig ausgefahren und sieht mit den ganzen Fahrern drau bisschen aus wie ein Bikepark.
Aber das große Buddelaktionen nicht gewünscht sind sehe ich auch so, aber mal dezent aus dem schlammloch und dem Schmodder aus dem BK ne kleine Pumpwelle shapen ist ja jetzt wohl kein verbrechen, hoffe ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (23. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Aber das große Buddelaktionen nicht gewünscht sind sehe ich auch so, aber mal dezent aus dem schlammloch und dem Schmodder aus dem BK ne kleine Pumpwelle shapen ist ja jetzt wohl kein verbrechen, hoffe ich...


Ich denke das rührt daher das zu viele Leute schon zu viel Bullshit in den Wald gezimmert haben, daß vermeintlich schöne Strecken irgendwann verbastelt waren.


----------



## maxxmaxx (24. September 2010)

Wenn ihr den Schmodder aus dem Bombenkrater schaufeln wollt, was mMn etwas sinnfrei ist, dann lasst aber bitte die Erhöhung, auf der man fährt und die mit einem Brett abgetrennt ist, stehen   Der Sinn der Erhöhung ist nämlich, dass man nicht komplett im Modder versinkt.


----------



## Jetpilot (24. September 2010)

warum ist das mit dem schmodder sinnfrei?

und gerade die erhöhung sollte mal wieder freigelegt werden, damit das zeug was da reinerodiert etwas platz hat, sich auszubreiten.


----------



## maxxmaxx (24. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> warum ist das mit dem schmodder sinnfrei?



Weil es nicht lange dauern wird bis die gleiche Suppe wieder da ist.


----------



## Jetpilot (24. September 2010)

hmm, darum schrieb ich ja auch, man soll die erhöhung mal etwas freilegen, damit es eben nicht sofort wieder da ist.


----------



## n00ty (24. September 2010)

Anlieger nachem Roadgap etwas renovieren würde meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach definitiv Sinn machen. 
Des weiteren kurz vor dem Bombenloch und in Selbigen unten drin was für die Entwässerung zu tun wäre auch nicht verkehrt. Bin heute beim reinfahren ins Bombenloch fies übers Vorderrad weggerutscht (jaja..."lern fahren" usw aber dennoch  )
Ansonsten vielleicht die zwei "Kicker" nach dem Wurzelbrett nochmal bisschen nacharbeiten und vorm zweiten Steilstück "entwässern". Aso und vor dem letzten Sprung in der Senke vielleicht noch ein paar Stöcke in die Pfütze, damit man nicht so fies eintaucht....und wenn man einmal dabei ist, bitte noch den Lift 
Naja macht aber doch auch so Spaß zu fahren 

Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende, Henry


----------



## mylo (2. Oktober 2010)

anstatt irgendetwas dazu zu bauen sollte man sich vielleicht erstmal darum kümmern dass das was schon steht nicht auseinander fällt


----------



## inonoob (3. Oktober 2010)

Hey

Also ich war heute auf der Toblerone unterwegs zu Fuß um mir mal die strecke anzuschauen und noch paar Bilder von euch Jungs zu machen (mein Schulter ist im Moment gerschrottet darum zu Fuß ). Die ist ja richtig übel besonder nach denn Road Gap, überall an Landungspunkte und Durchfahrten sind so viele Spurrillen und Matsch. Der Bomben Krater ist ja ein Tümpel für Enten bzw ein kleiner See. Die Bretter die da drauf gepackt wurden sind auch voller Matsch und nicht sehr gut befahrbar.  
Wir alle fahren gern die Toblerone aber ohne instand Setzung (ich mein nicht Pimpen, ich meine einfach die strecke wieder zu renovieren bzw. sanieren wird das immer schlimmer. Und wenn im Winter die Rillen gefrieren dann macht das echt keine Spaß mehr. 
Da ich nicht so lange dabei bin will ich nicht einfach mit schaufeln da hin und anfangen zu bauen. 
Mein Frag ist nun besteht Interesse an Sanieren der Toblerone? 
Wenn ja sollten wir ein Termin aus machen.

mfg Ino

ps: Die Leute die heute auf der Toblerone so gegen 14-15 Uhr waren habe paar Bilder für euch.


----------



## MindPatterns (3. Oktober 2010)

inonoob schrieb:


> Da ich nicht so lange dabei bin will ich nicht einfach mit schaufeln da hin und anfangen zu bauen.
> Mein Frag ist nun besteht Interesse an Sanieren der Toblerone?
> Wenn ja sollten wir ein Termin aus machen.



Definitiv. Die Frage ist halt ob es sich über Herbst/Winter noch lohnt. Das ganze wird durch das kommende Wetter eh wieder zugematscht, was den Wartungsaufwand wieder erhöhen wird und ich glaube kaum, daß sich über den Winter viele Freiwillige finden werden, die regelmäßig schippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich wär auch dabei.
Hab vor nem Jahr schonmal ein wenig mitgewirkt bei ner Sanierung.
Ab nächster Woche wohn ich in Aachen und hätte Zeit zum Buddeln.
Mit ein paar Leuten hat man schnell nen Anlieger wieder fit gemacht oder den Bombenkrater entschlammt.


----------



## kinschman (3. Oktober 2010)

hier mal eine idee zum thema entwässerung:




sowas kann man z.b. mit 2 holzlatten und einem "von oben" gelöcherten abflussrohr nachbauen; ein entsprechender ablauf zur seite muss natürlich gegeben sein.

ist nur die frage ob man sowas im wald verbuddeln möchte


----------



## inonoob (3. Oktober 2010)

Hey

Also ich habe ein Bus da können wir alles rein stecken Schubkarren, Schaufel und alles was man brauchen könnte und alle die mit helfen wollen hoch fahren.
Also sollen wir mal ein Termin festlegen ? 
Wegen Winter, irgendwann mussen wir das mal machen. Im Winter ist weniger los und Wenn der trail friert aber ohne Spurrillen kann man doch besser fahren als mit gefrorenen Spurrillen. So haben wir auch im Winter was davon. 

mfg Ino


----------



## DerMolch (3. Oktober 2010)

Dann lass uns doch diese Woche einen Termin ausmachen. Das Wetter soll ja auch gut werden. Wer könnte Mittwoch Nachmittag?


----------



## NatureOne (4. Oktober 2010)

Also, ich waer auch dabei  kann wohl erst fruehstens freitag, bin wohl n totaler rookie falls es keinen stört. Das mit der entwaesserung ist gar nicht so einfach, da waer am besten noch Kies auf der draenage und dann muss es noch ein gewisses gefaelle haben und nen auslauf oder nen anschluss an nen vorhandenden sammler aber das schein mir ist was viel aufwand.


----------



## MTB-Hölli (4. Oktober 2010)

kinschman schrieb:


> hier mal eine idee zum thema entwässerung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (4. Oktober 2010)

MTB-Hölli schrieb:


> ...
> 
> In Heinsberg gibt´s ein Betonwerk.



...und haben "wir" da gute connections zu ?? 
ich bin ja so selten in der region zum prüfen.

aber es geht ja auch mit "hausmitteln" - wie oben beschrieben


----------



## inonoob (4. Oktober 2010)

Hey

wie gesagt ich wäre auch für Freitag. Ich kann 5 Leute mitnehmen und noch das ganz Budel zeug,baumaterial und so weite ^^. Sag wo und wann.

mfg Ino


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Oktober 2010)

isch komm auch


----------



## n00ty (4. Oktober 2010)

Wär auch dabei. 
Spricht was dagegen Vormittags anzufangen?
Als Treffpunkt würde ich sagen entweder Parkplatz Waldschenke, Parkplatz Entenpfuhl oder Parkplatz Eberburgweg.
Viele Grüße Henry


----------



## torbenrider (4. Oktober 2010)

Hellau allerseits....

bevor man versucht die Tobl. zu renovieren, hätte ich da noch ein kleines Anliegen....wobei ich hilfe benötige......

es regt mich arg auf, dass die Kinder (13-17 jährige, die eine echt coole Line am Ende der Tobl. gebaut haben) den ganzen unteren Abschnitt total zu müllen....das ich echt schon krass und nimmt ausmasse an die nicht mehr geduldet werden können!!!!! Julian red doch mal mit deinen Kollegen und Mylo auch...Ich habs versucht, is aba nix bei rumgekommen außer das der Müll zusammen getragen wurde und am nächsten Tag wieder verstreut dort lag....und eingefangen habe ich mir ein paar dumme sprüche....naja das sind wohl die Bonzenkinder die zu viel unterstützung von zu hause für so ne Müllkippe kriegen....kl. Hinwesi hätte ich das damals gemacht vor 15 Jahren mit so dummen Sprüchen hät ich mir eine gefangen....soll keine Drohung sein aba ein bisgel respekt wäre nett....desweiteren, schreit eines der Kiddis mich nochmals mehrfach an während ich in ner Flugphase vom letzten Gap bin...gibts wirklich eine weil dann hörts auf wenn sich einer zerlegt wegen so ner ********....das letztere is ne Drohung...geht anscheinend nicht anders....wollen doch alle ne gewisse harmonie im Walde oder???? Und mit dummen Sprüchen kommt man da nicht weit....

Greetz


----------



## LaRRes87 (4. Oktober 2010)

torbenrider schrieb:


> schreit eines der Kiddis mich nochmals mehrfach an während ich in ner Flugphase vom letzten Gap bin...gibts wirklich eine weil dann hörts auf wenn sich einer zerlegt wegen so ner ********....das letztere is ne Drohung...



Der wollt dich bestimmt nur anfeuern


----------



## DevilRider (4. Oktober 2010)

So Leute ich bin raus hier ... studiere jetzt in Zittau mit wunderschönem umliegenden Gebirge. Macht das beste aus Aachen !

Werde mich melden wenn ich wieder in Aachen bin ...


Schöne Grüße
Julian


----------



## Rockcity Roller (4. Oktober 2010)

DevilRider schrieb:


> So Leute ich bin raus hier ... studiere jetzt in Zittau mit wunderschönem umliegenden Gebirge. Macht das beste aus Aachen !
> 
> Werde mich melden wenn ich wieder in Aachen bin ...
> 
> ...



hau rein man! wennde mal wieder da bist drehen wir ne runde!
gruß rainer


----------



## MTB-Hölli (4. Oktober 2010)

DevilRider schrieb:


> So Leute ich bin raus hier ... studiere jetzt in Zittau mit wunderschönem umliegenden Gebirge. Macht das beste aus Aachen !
> 
> Werde mich melden wenn ich wieder in Aachen bin ...
> 
> ...



Yo, dann mal immer gute Noten!


----------



## Obst-ac-le (4. Oktober 2010)

Hey!
Also ich fänds super, wenn die Toblerone mal ordentlich renoviert werden würde! Auch so sachen wie die Kurven vor dem Roadgap, teilweise steinig und schlecht fahrbar. Auch die drei kleinen kicker könnten ein bisschen Zuwendung vertragen... was mir wichtig wäre ist die kurve nach dem roadgap. Wenn man die Kurve mal nicht richtig bekommt landet man entweder im Busch oder vorm Baum ( ich spreche aus Erfahrung)! Ansonsten finde ich die Toblerone super, wie gesagt, die Anlieger ein bisschen aufmöbeln wär ne gute idee. 
Ich würde natürlich auch mithelfen, Spaten & Co hab ich. Wann genau soll die Aktion denn Starten? 

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inonoob (4. Oktober 2010)

Hey

Also sind wir alle einer Meinung. Wie siehst also mit Freitag aus?  Muss aber sagen das ich kein Schaufel habe. Würde aber alle bis zum Parkplatz hoch Shuttlen und dann mit anpacken ^^. Sag ob euch der Termin passt.

mfg Ino


----------



## n00ty (4. Oktober 2010)

Uhrzeit? Wegen mir ab 12....


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Oktober 2010)

passt
aber mal ne frage: wo sind denn da drei kleine kicker?


----------



## Gap. (4. Oktober 2010)

@jetpilot der meint wahrscheinlich die 2 vor dem ersten und den vor dem zweiten steilhang, wobei der erste eigentlich egal wär
ich bin eventuell auch dabei


----------



## inonoob (4. Oktober 2010)

Hey

also Freitag Ab 12 Uhr. Wo darf ich denn euch abholen das jedem das passt. Dann musst ihr nicht alle mit schaufeln durch die ganze Stadt ^^. Es wäre nett wenn jemand mir ein zusätzliche Schaufel mitnehmen könnte und wie gesagt Schubkarren kann ich auch im Auto transportieren kann.

mfg Ino


----------



## n00ty (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich komm mitm Rad direkt zur Strecke hoch und kann denk ich ne Schaufel und nen Spaten mitbringen.


----------



## Obst-ac-le (4. Oktober 2010)

Nee ich mein diese drei minikicker vor dem roadgap, einer geht inne steilkurve rein und dann noch zwei andere etwas höher, aber die beiden letzten und die vor dem steilhang könnte man auch in Angriff nehmen...
Ab 12 geht noch nicht, hab bis 13:15 Schule, aber danach bin ich dabei!


----------



## mylo (5. Oktober 2010)

torbenrider schrieb:


> naja das sind wohl die Bonzenkinder die zu viel unterstützung von zu hause für so ne Müllkippe [...]desweiteren, schreit eines der Kiddis mich nochmals mehrfach an während ich in ner Flugphase vom letzten Gap bin...gibts wirklich eine weil dann hörts auf wenn sich einer zerlegt wegen so ner ********....das letztere is ne Drohung...geht anscheinend nicht anders....



Du willst uns also schlagen?


----------



## DiscopunX (5. Oktober 2010)

mylo schrieb:


> Du willst uns also schlagen?


 
du hast scheinbar nichts verstanden Er hat doch erläutert worum es geht oder willst du solche Aktionen gut heissen? Es geht doch einfach nur darum sich an ein paar Spielregeln zu halten. Das schaffen ALLE anderen auch. Kein Plan warum dann jetzt aufeinmal ein paar Leute so aus der Reihe tanzen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torbenrider (5. Oktober 2010)

hab dir an dein pn geschrieben Hendrik...haltet euch einfach an Spielregeln so woe wirs auch machen.....als angehender Lehrer kann man das auch pädagogischer machen...beim nächsten mal werden eben Ausweise einkassiert und die können sich eure parents an der Strecke holen kommen damit die sehen wat da fürn Müllhaufen entstanden is.....;-) wird natürlich auch nicht gemacht Hendrik aba einigen würde das mal gut tun....also wie imma gehe in Frieden mein kleiner Hobbit


----------



## NoBeerForFear (5. Oktober 2010)

torben der graue hat gesprochen. 

you shall not let müll lay around in the wald! *stock in den trail hau*


----------



## Bas-t (7. Oktober 2010)

inonoob schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> also Freitag Ab 12 Uhr. Wo darf ich denn euch abholen das jedem das passt. Dann musst ihr nicht alle mit schaufeln durch die ganze Stadt ^^. Es wäre nett wenn jemand mir ein zusätzliche Schaufel mitnehmen könnte und wie gesagt Schubkarren kann ich auch im Auto transportieren kann.
> 
> mfg Ino



hi,..
also so Renovierungsarbeiten find ich eine coole Idee, ob nun nötig oder nicht, man muss ja nichts groß ändern aber pflegen kann man,...

Leider kann ich Sonntag nicht sonst würde ich mitkommen.

und hey, nebenbei noch:
Der Müll der wird hier aus dem Forum den wenigsten auf den Sack gehen, doch wenn außenstehende sehen, dass die MTB´ler ihren Müll da lassen, werden es sicher nicht mehr Leute die den Sport befürworten!!

Gruß Basti,..


----------



## inonoob (7. Oktober 2010)

Hey

Jungs ich muss morgen arbeiten. Ich werde versuchen später nachzukommen hoff das das in Ordnung geht.

mfg Ino


----------



## Nuala (7. Oktober 2010)

@basti: stimmt nicht, der müll geht auch vielen mtblern auf´n keks!


----------



## Bas-t (7. Oktober 2010)

hi,..
ja natürlich, du hast recht Nuala, was ich verdeutlichen wollte ist, dass der Müll im Wald auch irgendwann(in anderer Form) den Verursacher des Mülls trifft, auch wenns ihm anfangs egal war,..

ganz kurz: 
Jede Verpackung, jede Dose Bier, jede Flasche usw,.... die ihr leer macht passt auch in das Behältnis(Rucksack,Tasche,..) in dem ihr es rangeschafft hat wieder rein,... NIMMTS MIT!!!!

Back 2 Nature...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inonoob (7. Oktober 2010)

Hey

Die Leute die denn Müll hinterlassen Lesen die überhaupt hier mit? Ich meine die Leute die hier mit lesen wissen das Müll nix in der Natur zu suchen hat. 
Wir sind dort Gäste und wir sollten und dementsprechend auch verhalten. Wenn ich Müll im Wald sehen sei es von uns Bikern oder Spaziergänger  die sind auch nicht ganz unschuldig dann nehme ic es mit aber ich bin nicht die Müllabfuhr. 
Ich werde jeden denn ich sehe sei es wie gesagt Biker oder Spaziergänger, darauf ansprechen. 

mfg Ino 

Wie die Amis schon sagen LEAVE NO TRACE


----------



## n00ty (7. Oktober 2010)

Also wer wäre denn dann morgen fest am Start?
Ich kann ab ca 12. Können wenns besser passt aber auch gern später anfangen. 
Grüße Henry


----------



## inonoob (7. Oktober 2010)

Hey

also ich muss morgen Arbeiten weiß leider nicht bis wie spät und ich habe keine Buddel Werkzeug . 

mfg Ino


----------



## Gap. (7. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin dabei. Bring noch'n bisschen was mit.


----------



## Bas-t (7. Oktober 2010)

wie wärs wenn ihr das Buddeln mal aufn WE legt?
da haben mehr Leute Zeit als Freitag Mittags um 12:-D

Gruß


----------



## inonoob (7. Oktober 2010)

Hey

weil dann am WE nur runterbretter angesagt ist.nee Witz bei seite,Weil am WE weniger los ist und wir sicher sind das wir ohne probleme dort sanieren können. Können doch schlecht Schilder aufbauen ^^ "/!\MEN AT WORK/!\" .

mfg Ino


----------



## Bas-t (7. Oktober 2010)

hmm,.. ich denk die Fahrer haben entweder Verständniss das sie eben heute nen anderen Trail fahren müssen, oder bauen sogar mit,....

oder meint ihr nicht?gibt es aRSCHLÖ**** UNTER UNS??????

;-)

Gruß


----------



## Tschak2204 (7. Oktober 2010)

entweder ich verstehe deine wegbeschreibung nicht richtig 
oder du machst nen riesen umweg
also die am anfang mein  ich

und wegen sanieren morgen
ich bin auch am start bring auch achst und spaten mit brauchen wir sonst noch was spezieles?

komm aber erst so gegen 14:45 oder so
kann leider nicht früher


----------



## Obst-ac-le (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei, allerdings erst ab zwei Uhr... Ich bringe einen Spaten und eventuell ne Schaufel oder so mit!


----------



## inonoob (7. Oktober 2010)

Hey

Jungs morgen um 14 Uhr sieht bei mir richtig gut aus.Geil freu mich morgen auf buddeln wird lustig morgen.

mfg Ino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NatureOne (7. Oktober 2010)

Sers,

bin morgen auch dabei, versuch bis 12 an der waldschenke zu sein, weiß aber nicht ob ich es schaff, von daher koennt mir jmnd ne Wegbeschreibung von da aus per pn mailen,
ich guck das ich n klappspaten organisiert krieg.

greetz


----------



## TTKreischwurst (8. Oktober 2010)

"Fahre" die Toblerone zwar noch nicht wirklich (bin sie einmal aus Versehen runtergepurzelt), hätte mir das Renovierungsspektakel aber gern mal gegeben. Leider muss ich arbeiten  Schätze, nach Feierabend so gegen fünf da aufzuschlagen macht nicht wirklich Sinn?


----------



## DiscopunX (11. Oktober 2010)

Video von gestern in Malmedy...ich poste es mal hier dann sollten es alle haben die dabei waren  Allen anderen natürlich auch viel Spaß beim ansehen

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9482


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (12. Oktober 2010)

nice mann!


----------



## slmslvn (12. Oktober 2010)

Der Linke von den 2 Kerlen bei 0:28 heisst der zufällig M. T.? 
Sieht nach nem coolen Tag aus!


----------



## torbenrider (12. Oktober 2010)

also bei 00:28 der linke heißt def. M. mit vornamen.....;-)

attention mit den Werkzeugen...der Förster is ma eben 200 m Luftlinie entfernd...wollte mal den Tipp geben....nicht das der  wird!!!!!

Greetz


----------



## basmati (16. Oktober 2010)

Hey Ho, 
hier nen video von uns in Portes du Soleil:


----------



## Hike (17. Oktober 2010)

basmati schrieb:


> Hey Ho,
> hier nen video von uns in Portes du Soleil:




nettes vid! Und  an den Trek Fahrer am ende!

pds ist steht auf jedenfall auf der Reiseziel Liste!


----------



## acmatze (17. Oktober 2010)

jep, schickes vid!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscopunX (17. Oktober 2010)

schöne location...hätteste da vielleicht en paar tips für unterkunft und co.? Oder auch zu den Strecken, soll ja ziemlich weitläufig sein wie ich gehört und gelesen habe.


----------



## PlanB (17. Oktober 2010)

Schönes Video. Und ganz wichtig: immer schön Geräusche machen beim springen!


----------



## boba. (18. Oktober 2010)

hat die renovierung was gebracht? =) danke schonmal für dne einsatz


----------



## Rockcity Roller (18. Oktober 2010)

soppa mario!

haha bei 0:45 hört man mich: "geil ey, geiiil"
voll die brocken!!

gruß rainer


----------



## basmati (19. Oktober 2010)

Haha Rainer, das hab ich extra etwas lauter gemacht...


----------



## Dornfelder (20. Oktober 2010)

basmati schrieb:


> Hey Ho,
> hier nen video von uns in Portes du Soleil:


Ganz große Klasse!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscopunX (24. Oktober 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9777


----------



## MindPatterns (24. Oktober 2010)

Schick! Welche Helmkamera benutzt Du? Für eine GoPro sind die Farben viel zu kräftig...


----------



## DiscopunX (24. Oktober 2010)

GoPro HD  Für die Farben brauchts dann ein wenig Hilfe bei der Nachbearbeitung, da ist die GoPro nämlich wirklich net so toll.


----------



## DerMolch (23. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir mussten heute mit Schrecken feststellen das die Toblerone arg zerstört wurde.
Das Roadgap ist ziemlich kaputt und der darauf folgende Anlieger sehr gefährlich mit Bäumen zugelegt.
Über den Rest kann ich nichts sagen, da wir nur auf dem breiten Waldweg vorbeigekommen sind.

Wir waren sehr schockiert, da dies offensichtlich nicht das Werk von gelangweilten Hobbyförstern ist, sondern viel mehr ein Versuch, Biker dort fern zu halten! Die Art und Weise sehe ich persönlich fast als kriminell an, aber das möchte ich hier nicht diskutieren.

Ich möchte viel mehr alle die, denen die Toblerone wichtig ist, davor warnen jetzt unüberlegt zu handeln, das Ding sofort wieder aufzubauen und womöglich noch "fetter" zu machen.
Mein Ratschlag wäre erstmal Ruhe einkehren zu lassen. 

Ich möchte noch betonen, falls entsprechende Stellen hier mitlesen, das ich in keiner Weise für den Bau der oder anderer Strecken verantwortlich bin, noch habe ich etwas mit der Pflege zu tun. Mein Interesse ist lediglich, das niemand auf den Trails rund um Aachen durch zweifelhafte Machenschaften von entsprechenden Mitmenschen gefährdet wird! Entsprechend gefährliche Zerstörung der Strecken an "Schlüsselstellen" bedingen eine Warnung an alle die diese Nutzen.


----------



## DiscopunX (23. November 2010)

Jaja die bösen Biker.
Und wenn die Stadt ne Hotelanlage im Wald baut, dann interessiert dass keine Sau übertrieben gesagt. Die Natur wird ständig zerstört aber sicher nicht von uns Bikern. Mal abgesehn von den paar die ihren Müll nicht mitnehmen können aber von der Sorte gibts genauso viele Fußgänger. So musste mal raus...


----------



## DerMolch (23. November 2010)

Tja, derzeit gehts dort echt ab, wie mir scheint! Überall Spuren von Harvestern und viele Waldautobahnen sind neu angelegt, sodaß jeder noch so "sportliche" Wanderer dort gefahrenlos seine Runde mit dem Dackel gehen kann, ohne sich die Jack Wolfskin Hose an einer Matschpfütze einzusauen.

Es ist doch einfach eine Ironie, Waldautobahnen werden mit Brechsand/Kies komplett versiegelt und breiter gemacht, während man den Bikern vorwirft den Boden zu komprimieren. 
Gott sei Dank bringt es nichts sich darüber aufzuregen, jedoch läuft doch in dem System grundlegend etwas falsch!?


----------



## Jetpilot (24. November 2010)

zwei worte die alles sagen: ZUM KOTZEN!


----------



## PlanB (24. November 2010)

Ich habs geahnt... Sehr ärgerlich, aber nachvollziehbar. Roadgap und letztes Steilstück sind beides Stellen, wo man potentiell Fußgänger gefährdet. Mal ehrlich - es gibt genug Leute die da kopflos drüberhacken - wird schon keiner kommen... Und ich seh fast jedes Mal neue Gesichter da fahren - es sind mittlerweile einfach viel zu viele! Es war doch im Endeffekt nur eine Frage der Zeit. Mit Naturschutz hat das in meinen Augen erstmal garnix zu tun.

Und dass die Bahn wenig Interesse daran hat, dass sich auf ihrem Gelände irgendwelche Kids den Hals brechen, kann man sich doch auch an einer Hand abzählen. Da brauch ich keine Verschwörungtheorien...

So seh ich das...


----------



## PacMan (24. November 2010)

PlanB schrieb:


> ... Da brauch ich keine Verschwörungtheorien..


Endlich mal jemand, der bei bei dieser ganzen Hysterie noch ein wenig den Überblick behält.

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man sich hier über den "Rückbau" von Trails aufregt. Aber dieser Fanatismus, der dann hier stellenweise zur Schau gestellt wird, ist der Sache mit Sicherheit auch nicht dienlich.

Ein bisschen mehr Kompromissbereitschaft und Weitsicht könnte imho helfen...


----------



## DerMolch (24. November 2010)

Wenn es ein "Rückbau" wäre, könnte man damit leben.
Jedoch ist dieser Fanatismus, mit dem Baumstämme und Steine in Absprünge oder Landungen gelegt werden, der Sache weniger dienlich.

Plan-B hat mit seiner Aussage völlig recht, es war eine Frage der Zeit und eine Streckenführung die nicht ganz ungefährlich ist/war.
Es kommt jedoch darauf an ob ich eine Strecke abreiße, oder eben so gefährlich blockiere, sodass ich daraus resultiernde Verletzungen billigend in kauf nehme. Gegenbeispiel - Ich darf auch keine Selbstschussanlage installieren wenn mir nicht passt das jemand durch meinen Vorgarten läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (24. November 2010)

was habt ihr erwartet??das die strecke/trail geduldet wird??!es wurde doch werbung gemacht ohne ende,dazu noch die endlosen diskusionen wann wer wo buddeln kommt(sogar mit uhrzeit!).und nu?jetzt werden alle wieder heulen und was weiß ich für pläne schmieden.es bestehen doch auch alternativen,beverce und malmedy und nicht zu vergessen die filthy trails.jaaa ich weiß jetzt heult der eine wieder weil er kein auto hat oder einfach nach feierabend schnell mal da runter will.
laßt es wie es ist und weicht einfach aus,das wird wohl das beste sein.

mfg


----------



## momerx (24. November 2010)

...wird sich von alleine reglen...in zehn Jahren sind alle ausem Eifelverein tot und der Förster selber Freerider 
 ... es ist halt ein Problem in Deutschland das man für alles eine Genehmigung und eine Regel braucht...es gibt Leute die halt gerne eine Uhrzeit hätten wann Sie auf Klo gehen dürfen !!! ... ist das selbe...manche sind selbstständiger, manche nicht, aber das wächst sich raus 


...schon mal versucht nen Maulwurf von der Wiese zu bekommen


----------



## DerMolch (24. November 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> was habt ihr erwartet??das die strecke/trail geduldet wird??!es wurde doch werbung gemacht ohne ende,dazu noch die endlosen diskusionen wann wer wo buddeln kommt(sogar mit uhrzeit!).und nu?jetzt werden alle wieder heulen und was weiß ich für pläne schmieden.es bestehen doch auch alternativen,beverce und malmedy und nicht zu vergessen die filthy trails.jaaa ich weiß jetzt heult der eine wieder weil er kein auto hat oder einfach nach feierabend schnell mal da runter will.
> laßt es wie es ist und weicht einfach aus,das wird wohl das beste sein.
> 
> mfg


 
So provokant würde ich es jetzt nicht ausdrücken, jedoch ist das aber der Schluss der gezogen werden muss.
Ich werde im kommenden Jahr vermehrt auf Bikeparks ausweichen und im Aachener Wald die verbeleibenden, naturbelassenen Trails lediglich für Touren nutzen 
In Malmedy bin ich in 35-45 Minuten und muss dort - je nach Strecke - sogar nicht mehr hochschieben ;-)


----------



## momerx (24. November 2010)

...Mahlzeit Gobo...

...wat machen die Rockys  ... Beverece ??? wosn das ??? cool ??? 

... unser Spot ist ja mitlerweile auch zu, aber ganz ehrlich, im Sommer wird da sowieso jeder wieder fahren, und wenn ich dann mal ne Greenfee zahlen muss is das auch O.K.  ... hehehe... is wien Knöllchen wenn man mitm Auto zu schnell war ... ICE kost halt Extragebühr


----------



## DerMolch (24. November 2010)

Hmm, bevor ich mich hier in die Schussbahn werfe:

Ich bin keinesfalls für irgendwelche Aktionen im Wald gegen Förster, für einen schnellen Wiederaufbau o.Ä.

Das die Strecke abgerissen ist kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, den EINZIGEN Punkt den ich bemängel, ist das nicht abgerissen, sondern vielmehr an gefährlichen Stellen unüberwindbare Hindernisse errichtet werden! Ich bin dagegen, billigend in kauf zu nehmen das sich wer verletzt! So etwas finde ich traurig und lässt mich noch ein bisschen mehr an der Menschheit zweifeln! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!

Wir können uns in Aachen generell nicht beschweren was die Traildichte angeht auf denen man, ohne etwas dort zu verändern, fahren kann.
An Alternativen mangelt es uns ebenfalls in keiner Art und Weise!


----------



## kinschman (24. November 2010)

soo...ich war gerad mal dort und hab die "maßnahme" mal in bildern festgehalten.
bis auf das "bäumchen" vor dem letzten steilstück ist das alles mit ein paar mann innerhalb weniger minuten wieder weggeräumt.

allerdings würde ich damit noch warten - nicht dem förster zuliebe, sondern dem trail - denn der boden ist schön aufgeweicht und wenn da mal ne zeitlang keiner fährt - z.b. bis zum ersten frost - dann hat man später mehr davon 

hier die bilder (klick für groß):


----------



## Bas-t (24. November 2010)

echt traurig,...jegliche Einstellungen/Geschmäcker/...Sportarten die anders sind als dieser 0815 Dreck, werden nicht gedulet und wie in diesem Fall platt gemacht,..
aber nachher heisst es wieder wie kaputt die Jugend ist weil sie nur auf der Straße rumhängt,...achso, jane stimmt, die jugend kann ja zum Jugendtreff gehen und an Gemeinschaftsspiele teilnehmen!...


was ein Scheiss,...hier nicht skaten, da nicht biken,......


----------



## tuesrider (24. November 2010)

Das ist genau meine Meinug. Auf der einen Seit sagt man, die Jugend würde nur vorm PC hängen, Alkohol trinken usw. und auf der anderen Seite legt man, wenn die Jugend Sport an der frischen Luft macht, uns Baumstämme in den Weg!


----------



## DerMolch (24. November 2010)

tuesrider schrieb:


> adas ist genau meine Meinug. auf der einen Seit sagt man, die Jugend würde nur vorm PC hängen, Alkohol trinken usw. und auf der anderen Seite legt man, wenn die Jugend Sport an der frischen Luft macht, uns Baumstämme in den Weg!


 
Ja, gerade der ehemalige "Jungle Bam" ist etwas worauf die Jungs die dort fleißig geschaufelt haben stolz sein können. Sie haben da imho Beachtliches auf die Beine gestellt - aber ohne schriftliche Genehmigung ist und bleibt es (leider) illegal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (24. November 2010)

Was ich noch gesagt haben möchte:

Es war als Argument für die Zerstörung der Trails durch Förster das Thema Haftung angebracht.
Natürlich möchte niemand das sich auf seinem Grund und Boden jemand "den Hals", oder wie auf dem Junglebam mehrere (wie man hört) das Schlüsselbein brechen.
Man kann nun argumentieren das es erst zur Haftung kommt, wenn ich bei erfolgter Verletzung die Stadt/Bahn oder wen auch immer in Haftungspflicht nehme - sprich sie verklage.
Und genau das ist der springende Punkt! Wir sind früher (vor 15-20 Jahren) auch auf Bäumen rumgeklettert und haben Buden gebaut, sind dort runtergefallen und haben uns mal den Arm gebrochen. Damals war das halt so. Die Eltern hatten damals noch die Einstellung das sowas halt dazugehört. Das sind Unfälle die irgendwie dazugehören. Und irgendwie wurde es halt geduldet.
In der heutigen Zeit rennt doch jeder besorgte (und frustrierte) Papa sofort zum Anwalt und zettelt eine Straf- und/oder Zivilrechtliche Klage an. Ein Grund warum viele Gerichte völlig überlastet sind und kaum mehr dazu kommen sich mit wichtigen Dingen zu beschäftigen.
Das sich da jede Stelle versucht aus der Schussbahn zu nehmen ist doch klar!

Man kann das Thema nun ins Unendliche ausdehnen, die Gesellschaft wird immer rücksichtsloser und unpersönlicher. Keiner interessiert sich mehr für die Belange des Anderen und übt sich in Rück- und Nachsicht. Egal jetzt..... *g*


----------



## PacMan (24. November 2010)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Das die Strecke abgerissen ist kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, den EINZIGEN Punkt den ich bemängel, ist das nicht abgerissen, sondern vielmehr an gefährlichen Stellen unüberwindbare Hindernisse errichtet werden! Ich bin dagegen, billigend in kauf zu nehmen das sich wer verletzt!


Es gab Fälle, wo offenbar geistig verwirrte Menschen in Halshöhe Drähte gespannt haben, oder Nagelbretter ausgelegt haben. Bei solchen Aktionen kann ich deinen Einwand verstehen. Hier allerdings handelt es sich um Äste und Bäume, die mehr als *deutlich sichtbar* sind.
Im Wald können immer mal Äste auf den Weg fallen. Es könnten auch mal andere Menschen oder Tiere auf dem Weg stehen. Wer nicht auf Sicht fährt, geht bereitwillig ein Risiko ein. (Soll meinetwegen jeder machen, aber er sollte sich dessen bewusst sein.)

In deinem späteren Posting schreibst du doch selbst, dass früher bei Unfällen eben nicht direkt der Schuldige gesucht wurde, sondern dies eben dazu gehörte. Gleichzeitig schiebst du jetzt aber die Schuld an potentiellen Unfällen direkt dem Forstamt in die Schuhe, obwohl es sich um *offensichtliche* und - in unserem Sport - völlig normale Gefahren handelt. Meiner Meinung nach widersprichst du dir in diesem Punkt ein wenig selbst.


----------



## DerMolch (24. November 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Es gab Fälle, wo offenbar geistig verwirrte Menschen in Halshöhe Drähte gespannt haben, oder Nagelbretter ausgelegt haben. Bei solchen Aktionen kann ich deinen Einwand verstehen. Hier allerdings handelt es sich um Äste und Bäume, die mehr als *deutlich sichtbar* sind.
> Im Wald können immer mal Äste auf den Weg fallen. Es könnten auch mal andere Menschen oder Tiere auf dem Weg stehen. Wer nicht auf Sicht fährt, geht bereitwillig ein Risiko ein. (Soll meinetwegen jeder machen, aber er sollte sich dessen bewusst sein.)
> 
> In deinem späteren Posting schreibst du doch selbst, dass früher bei Unfällen eben nicht direkt der Schuldige gesucht wurde, sondern dies eben dazu gehörte. Gleichzeitig schiebst du jetzt aber die Schuld an potentiellen Unfällen direkt dem Forstamt in die Schuhe, obwohl es sich um *offensichtliche* und - in unserem Sport - völlig normale Gefahren handelt. Meiner Meinung nach widersprichst du dir in diesem Punkt ein wenig selbst.


 
Abseits davon das ich mich frage worum es dir geht, stelle ich für mich fest das ich einen Unterschied zwischen absichtlich in den Weg gelegten und auf den Trail gefallenen Bäumen mache.

Wenn Du Dir die Mühe machen magst meinen allerersten Beitrag zu dem Thema zu lesen - dort steht das ich NUR die Hindernisse am und unterm Roadgap gesehen habe. Die vor dem Roadgap sind weniger einsichtig gewesen. Die anderen auf den Fotos zu erkennenden Schäden schon eher wenn man mit offenen Augen fährt.

Ich möchte hier nicht in nicht enden wollende Diskussionsschleifen laufen, jedoch stellt es sich für mich auch als Unterschied dar wenn ein dicker Stein meinetwegen vom Himmel fällt und auf der Autobahn liegt, oder jemand einen dort hin legt weil einem der Verkehrslärm nicht passt.
Irgendwie ist es blöd so zu argumentieren, nicht?


----------



## momerx (24. November 2010)

...darf ich mal ärgern ???....

...wer die Hindernisse deutlich sieht ist deutlich zu langsam !!!!! 


...musste einfach sein


----------



## rollerhotte (24. November 2010)

momerx schrieb:


> ...darf ich mal ärgern ???....
> 
> ...wer die Hindernisse deutlich sieht ist deutlich zu langsam !!!!!
> 
> ...





Hätzer


----------



## DevilRider (24. November 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> echt traurig,...jegliche Einstellungen/Geschmäcker/...Sportarten die anders sind als dieser 0815 Dreck, werden nicht gedulet und wie in diesem Fall platt gemacht,..
> aber nachher heisst es wieder wie kaputt die Jugend ist weil sie nur auf der Straße rumhängt,...achso, jane stimmt, die jugend kann ja zum Jugendtreff gehen und an Gemeinschaftsspiele teilnehmen!...
> 
> 
> was ein Scheiss,...hier nicht skaten, da nicht biken,......




genau meine meinung ! ein zum 

schade um DIE strecke in aachen ! hab mich schon drauf gefreut sie in einem monat wieder unter die reifen nehmen zu können ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (24. November 2010)

herr momerx:
ja die guten rockys,das eine hängt an der wand das andere ist in einem karton verstaut und das jüngste der familie wird uns demnächst verlassen!!
wollte was fürn park so das ich nicht immer schweres gerät mit schleppen muß!wo warste am we,einer von euch hat den weg zu uns gefunden,lach nur du net,alte leute


----------



## PlanB (24. November 2010)

momerx schrieb:


> ...darf ich mal ärgern ???....
> 
> ...wer die Hindernisse deutlich sieht ist deutlich zu langsam !!!!!
> 
> ...


Besser hätte man den Unterschied zwischen Leuten, die mit und ohne Hirn fahren, nicht auf den Punkt bringen können. Und jetzt wissen wir auch zu welcher Gruppe DU gehörst... 

...musste einfach sein


----------



## Grashalm (24. November 2010)

Sieht eher nach dem Werk verärgerter nicht-Biker aus als nach Förster Action. Kein Wunder, manche Biker verhalten sich absolut asozial im Wald.

Edit: Der große Baum am Ende deutet dann doch eher auf Förster hin. Sind da Reifenspuren?


----------



## inonoob (24. November 2010)

Hey

Wieos reifen Spuren seine Hütte ist doch gleich daneben ^^. Der muss nur 10 m laufen.

mfg Ino


----------



## Bas-t (24. November 2010)

zum Thema ReifenSpuren:
-sofern wir keinen Riesen unter uns haben, deuten die Spuren im 2. Foto nicht gerade auf ein Fahrrad;-)


----------



## kinschman (24. November 2010)

jo, dat sind reifenspuren - richtig schön tiefe - vom harvester oder ähnlich massivem gerät.

...muss man sich mal vorstellen....nur damit der letzte steilhang blockiert wird fällt der typ nen gesunden baum 

naja, wat solls....macht man halt ne neue line auf - der hang ist ja schließlich breit genug.....und er kann ja nicht immer nen baum deswegen fällen 
...und wenn doch, hilft vielleicht ausnahmsweise mal greenpeace weiter ?


----------



## ich_bins (24. November 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es in Aachen sonst noch einpaar schöne Strecken? Würde nämlich Ende Dezember bzw. Erste Jänner Woche eine Wochelang in Aachen sein und wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich am Überlegen ob ich das Rad mitnehmen soll.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (24. November 2010)

Es gibt in und um Aachen eine Menge schöne Strecken. Vielleicht nicht alle so anspruchsvoll wie die Toblerone, aber Spass machen die auch. Musst ja nicht gleich den DH-Panzer mitbringen


----------



## Jetpilot (24. November 2010)

ja, kannst die karre ruhig mitbringen, hier gibts noch ungefair 8 andere trails die es sich lohen würde zu fahren und die nicht toblerone heissen...


----------



## nosh (24. November 2010)

War leider abzusehen

 ich werfe mal in den raum das es eher weniger intelligent ist die Anlaufstelle schlechthin Plattzumachen. Damit beseitigt man das Problem nicht!

Der restliche Wald wo man bis jetzt größtenteils seine ruhe hatte, wird jetzt wohl auch zum internationalen trailbaugebiet umfungiert

 es werden sich einfach viele neue strecken an anderen stellen bilden. Und wo man vorher alle schön zentral in einem kleinen gebiet hatte verteilen sich alle durch den ganzen Wald 

Glückwunsch zu der genialen Idee

Naja lange wirds nicht dauern bis die toblerone wieder steht, und vielleicht wird sie am ende wenn die absichtliche gelegten Baumstämme mit eingearbeitet sind auch anspruchsvoller und besser als früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (25. November 2010)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Abseits davon das ich mich frage worum es dir geht, ...


Ich glaube, im Großen und Ganzen sind unsere Standpunkte ähnlich. Nur in diesem einen Punkt mit der Gefahr, die von Baumstämmen auf dem Trail ausgeht, sind wir uns halt uneinig. Und du hast Recht: Es macht wenig Sinn, da endlos drüber zu diskutieren. Wir haben unsere Ansichten dargelegt und jetzt kann jeder Leser entscheiden, welche Sichtweise er mehr nachvollziehen kann.

Mir geht es in erster Linie um eine Sache: Zu versuchen, etwas mehr Weitsicht, Kompromissbereitschaft und Perspektivenwechsel in die Diskussion zu bringen. Daher stelle ich gerne ab und zu kritische Fragen zu Punkten, die imho zu einseitig betrachtet werden.
Dies mache ich *nicht*, weil ich irgendwelche forstwirtschaftlichen Interessen vertrete, sondern weil ich glaube, dass nur dadurch eine langfristige Besserung für alle Waldbenutzer erreicht werden kann.

Ich weiß, das ist ein ziemlich hochgestecktes Ziel für ein Forum, in dem die meisten Leute nur den "schnellen Kick" suchen. Aber ich bin halt ein hoffnungsloser Fall von Idealist.


----------



## rollerhotte (25. November 2010)

... auf das Miteinander kommt es an! Ich sehe das genau so! ...
Grundsätzlich ist es doch immer eine Sache des Standpunktes: 

Wenn ich zum Beispiel mit meinem Hund im Wald unterwegs bin ärgere ich mich üner die wahnsinnigen Radler, die mit 30 Sachen durch den Wald pflügen, und wenn ich mit wahnsinnigen 30 Sachen durch den Wald pflüge, ärgere ich mich über Hundebesitzer...

Mit Hetzattacken gegen die Forstwirtschaft oder Wanderer oder, oder, oder kommen wir doch eh nicht weiter...


----------



## DerMolch (25. November 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich glaube, im Großen und Ganzen sind unsere Standpunkte ähnlich. Nur in diesem einen Punkt mit der Gefahr, die von Baumstämmen auf dem Trail ausgeht, sind wir uns halt uneinig. Und du hast Recht: Es macht wenig Sinn, da endlos drüber zu diskutieren. Wir haben unsere Ansichten dargelegt und jetzt kann jeder Leser entscheiden, welche Sichtweise er mehr nachvollziehen kann.



Um es nochmal kurz zu wiederholen: Ein Jeder sollte vorausschauend fahren und entdeckt dadurch auf den Trail gefallene Bäume. Das gehört ja im Wald dazu, ich wollte nicht sagen das dort keine hin gehören 
Es ist halt nur blöd, an eventuell UNÜBERSICHTLICHEN Stellen Hindernisse zu errichten. Damit billige ich eventuell Stürze, man könnte ja auch (wie es aber auf der Toblerone ja auch letztendlich größtenteils passiert ist) an einsichtigen Stellen Hindernisse errichten. Es entsteht halt die Frage, was will derjenige? Das der Trail unfahrbar wird, oder das sich der erste Befahrer verletzt? Mehr wollte ich nicht dazu sagen.



PacMan schrieb:


> Mir geht es in erster Linie um eine Sache: Zu versuchen, etwas mehr Weitsicht, Kompromissbereitschaft und Perspektivenwechsel in die Diskussion zu bringen. Daher stelle ich gerne ab und zu kritische Fragen zu Punkten, die imho zu einseitig betrachtet werden.
> Dies mache ich *nicht*, weil ich irgendwelche forstwirtschaftlichen Interessen vertrete, sondern weil ich glaube, dass nur dadurch eine langfristige Besserung für alle Waldbenutzer erreicht werden kann.
> 
> Ich weiß, das ist ein ziemlich hochgestecktes Ziel für ein Forum, in dem die meisten Leute nur den "schnellen Kick" suchen. Aber ich bin halt ein hoffnungsloser Fall von Idealist.



Mir geht es auch um Weitsicht, aus diesem Grund habe ich explizit darauf hingewiesen das dort NICHT sofort wieder aufgebaut werden soll!
Eine langfristige Besserung bedingt zu allererst natürlich ein entsprechendes Verhalten unsererseits. Jedoch glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht das sich das Bild in der Öffentlichkeit von unserem Sport dadurch verbessert - jedenfalls nicht merklich.
Es ist und bleibt eine Randgruppensportart die nunmal aus der "Norm" fällt und damit den Automatismus hervorruft, auf Ablehnung zu stoßen.
Stell dir vor du kennst den Sport nicht und es brettern, auf nicht befestigten Wegen, vermummte Gestalten deren Gesichter man nicht erkennt mit Panzerung durch den Wald. Dazu wird dann noch ein dicker Sprung über den Weg gewagt. Man kann natürlich, was wir IMMER gemacht haben, am Roadgap jemanden abstellen der bescheid gibt ob der Weg frei ist. Weißt Du was da meine Erfahrungen sind? Man steht am Roadgap, es kommen Fußgänger oder gerne auch CC Fahrer vorbei die man freundlich grüßt - jedoch ohne Antwort zu erhalten. Und wir SIND freundlich weil wir alt genug sind und uns das öffentliche Abbild unseres Sports am Herzen liegt. Aber leider ist die Ignoranz auch im eigenen Lager zu suchen... dadurch das wir ein relativ großer Kreis sind der recht häufig Endurotouren im Wald unternimmt, ist es unabdingbar das mal 6-8 Leute mitten auf einem Weg am Trailausgang auf Nachzügler warten. Nun ja, man bekommt so eine Gruppe leider nicht immer so diszipliniert das alle brav am Rand stehen. Ist ja auch kein Thema - sobald ein Fußgänger oder Radfahrer auf uns zu kommt wird unverzüglich Platz gemacht und freundlich gegrüßt. Leider aber geht das geschätzten 60% der cc´ler nicht schnell genug und sie brettern mit vollgas auf uns zu und sind Körperkontakt dabei nicht abgeneigt. Traurig aber wahr.... und ohne hier den schwarzen Peter hin- und her schieben zu möchten stellt sich gerade spontan die Frage wer eher für ein schlechtes Bild verantwortlich ist - wir Freerider (oder was auch immer) die den Forstweg langsam ächtzend hinaufkriechen und oben dann wieder auf den leeren Trail (edit: auf der Toblerone habe ich, ausser natürlich am Roadgap nie Fußgänger gesehen - Jazztrail ebenso wenig. Schmuggler -> hin und wieder ein paar Wanderer) ausweichen, oder die Leute die mit vollgas ohne Rücksicht ausschließlich auf Forstwegen rumballern.... Amen


----------



## Condor (25. November 2010)

nosh schrieb:


> War leider abzusehen
> 
> ich werfe mal in den raum das es eher weniger intelligent ist die Anlaufstelle schlechthin Plattzumachen. Damit beseitigt man das Problem nicht!
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung. Toberlone war immer ein, scheinbar geduldetes, Heiligtum.
Mit der Zerstörung haben die den Startschuss für wilde Buddeleien im gesamten Wald gegeben. Keine kluge Aktion.


----------



## gobo (25. November 2010)

und somit ist wieder eine diskusion in vollem gange!!
bleibt doch einfach weg da und gut ist es,was gibt es da zu bequatschen??
mittlerweile sollte es doch jedem klar sein das die schöne zeit vorbei ist,nutzt doch die trails die noch bestehen und erfreut euch daran.

ich denke man kann es auch übertreiben!


----------



## DerMolch (25. November 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> und somit ist wieder eine diskusion in vollem gange!!
> bleibt doch einfach weg da und gut ist es,was gibt es da zu bequatschen??
> mittlerweile sollte es doch jedem klar sein das die schöne zeit vorbei ist,nutzt doch die trails die noch bestehen und erfreut euch daran.
> 
> ich denke man kann es auch übertreiben!



um mich mal selbst zitieren zu dürfen:


Toshi181 schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch um Weitsicht, aus diesem Grund habe ich explizit darauf hingewiesen das dort NICHT sofort wieder aufgebaut werden soll!


----------



## Hike (25. November 2010)

Ist euch schonmal der Gedanke gekommen das es lediglich darum geht nicht über die Wanderwege zu fliegen?
Roadgap weg
2ter Steilhang

Also lasst einfach mal alle die Stopuhr zu hause und bremst an den zwei Stellen dann wird alles gut 

just my 2 cents


----------



## Bas-t (25. November 2010)

Hike schrieb:


> Ist euch schonmal der Gedanke gekommen das es lediglich darum geht nicht über die Wanderwege zu fliegen?
> Roadgap weg
> 2ter Steilhang
> 
> ...



word


----------



## Stinky15 (25. November 2010)

Weiß einer ob Naturknaller noch is ???
Wenn nit geh ich halt Steintrail rocken 
Hell yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mylo (25. November 2010)

Naturknaller ist noch, aber teilweise arg zugewachsen und ungepflegt soweit ihc weiß.
Steintrail?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (25. November 2010)

Stinky15 schrieb:


> Wenn nit geh ich halt Steintrail rocken
> Hell yeah


interessiert mich auch mal, der steintrail, aber sags lieber per pm was oder wo das sein soll


----------



## Tom Servo (26. November 2010)

Alternativ kann man sich ja in der Stadt selbst auslassen. Mit 'ner Relief- und Stadtkarte, sowie Touristenführer wird man sicher ein paar Strecken improvisieren lassen.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (26. November 2010)

Jo und dann alle mit Fullface und Goggle noch schnell zur Bank - Wird auch ohne Toblerone ein interessanter Tag


----------



## kinschman (26. November 2010)

hmmm....biker"demo" aufm weihnachtsmarkt ?? .....einfach mal präsenz zeigen


----------



## Hike (26. November 2010)

wer es schafft eine Runde "über" die Buden zu drehen bekommt den Abend glühwein umsonst ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (26. November 2010)

Ihr seid doch bescheuert *g*


----------



## Jetpilot (26. November 2010)

Hike schrieb:


> wer es schafft eine Runde "über" die Buden zu drehen bekommt den Abend glühwein umsonst ;D


au ja! das mach ich!


----------



## slmslvn (26. November 2010)

Ich dropp das Rathaus!


----------



## TTKreischwurst (26. November 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> au ja! das mach ich!


Nicht, dass der Förster dann mit schwerem Gerät und 5 frisch gefällten Bäumen anrückt und die auf die Buden schmeisst...


----------



## Jetpilot (26. November 2010)

mal was anderes; hat jemand lust morgen im schnee spielen zu kommen?


----------



## TTKreischwurst (26. November 2010)

Tour oder FR? Letzteres ist mit meiner Hand glaub ich dieses WE noch nicht drin


----------



## snoopz (26. November 2010)

Dieses Wochenende wird schwierig, obwohl ich saugern im Schnee fahren würde. Ich muß ein Praktikum vorbereiten :|


----------



## eLw00d (26. November 2010)

Ich hätte Lust!


----------



## Bas-t (26. November 2010)

ich ebenso,..aber ich packs erst um 13uhr,..
also??


ohweia,..und das mit den Nics,.. aber die Mary will mih erst ab nächster Woche zum Fahrer haben,...


----------



## Jetpilot (26. November 2010)

joa ich dachte so an ne wörtliche interpretation von "Freeride", wir fahren mal mit möglichst dickem material in den wald und gucken was geht oder auch nicht...

13 uhr können wa machen, geht mit nics ganz ok, bin ich letztes jahr auch den ganzen winter lang mit denen gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (26. November 2010)

jazztrail-session?


----------



## eLw00d (26. November 2010)

Coole Sache!
Dann bin ich mim Dickerchen dabei.


----------



## Bas-t (26. November 2010)

Dickerchen??
naja, wird schon^^
hab aufjeden gut Bock,..überlege nur grad ernsthaft was ich anziehe,..


----------



## NatureOne (26. November 2010)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## slmslvn (26. November 2010)

Ich führe morgen nach langer Zeit noch mal meine Enduro aus..


----------



## Bas-t (26. November 2010)

also ist der Mig auch dabei,..

wird ja ne richtige Truppe,..


----------



## slmslvn (26. November 2010)

Nee ich mein die motorisierte  Das wär glaube ich n bischen laut wenn ich mitfahren würde


----------



## Bas-t (26. November 2010)

ach lol,...looser,..komm mit!!


----------



## Stinky15 (26. November 2010)

Der Steintrail kann nicht platt gemacht werden xD keiner hält sich da auf 
Der is in der nähe von Gemmenich und is eig eine Art Singletrail nur  mit Ordentlich brocken und zum schlus eine art halfpipe gang macht übelzt bock und ganz in der nähe is 22 ne ganz nette strecke die leider noch nicht fertig ist aber doubles gap und paar steilkurven stehen soweit und macht laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (26. November 2010)

ach, ist das zufälligerweise der trai der da oben an dieser kreuzung auf der lichtung in der nähe von eisenbahntrail anfängt? Ihr baut da was? Muss ich mal hin!

Ansonsten, Jazztrailsession is gut


----------



## ich_bins (26. November 2010)

wenn ich 4 Tage lang in Aachen bin, finde ich dann die Toblerone Trails oder sind die ziemlich "versteckt" ? muss man da raufschieben oder fährt ihr da mit dem öffentlichen Busoder wie lauft das?


----------



## Jetpilot (26. November 2010)

hast ne pm


----------



## eLw00d (26. November 2010)

Wo trifft man sich denn dann? Direkt am Jazz-Trail um 13 Uhr?


----------



## Bas-t (26. November 2010)

Nene,..komm zur waldschenke!
Gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (26. November 2010)

waldschenke 13 uhr, ist ja nicht sehr weit von da aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (26. November 2010)

Haha....


----------



## Bas-t (27. November 2010)

CHEAAAAHHHH,....Back from the wood,...

Geiler Tag jungs(ahja und Mädels;-) ),..... 
Bilder gibts wo?;-D

Gruß


----------



## slmslvn (27. November 2010)

Uhh das klingt ja gut.. Was gibts morgen?


----------



## Bas-t (27. November 2010)

Rene und Dominik wollen los und was Videomaterial sammeln,...ich bin leider nicht dabei:-(
aber hast echt was verpasst!,...mit dem Schnee war mega geil!!


----------



## Jetpilot (27. November 2010)

schade. Wäre denn morgen dann jemand dabei mit filmen? Treffen wäre 11 uhr waldschenke weils doch revht viel zeit kostet...


----------



## TTKreischwurst (28. November 2010)

Ich komm vielleicht mal vorbei, schauen was ihr da so treibt


----------



## slmslvn (28. November 2010)

Hmm hätte doch noch mal rein schauen sollen.. Geh mal an dein Handy!


----------



## Bas-t (28. November 2010)

und, wie sind die Aufnahmen geworden??


----------



## eLw00d (28. November 2010)

Bombig!

Hat saumäßig Spaß gemacht bei dem genialen Wetter.
Danke für`s Filmen Dominik!


----------



## slmslvn (28. November 2010)

Jo war echt witzig!  Bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (28. November 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10447


----------



## Bas-t (29. November 2010)

seeehr fein gemacht jungs!!!
geiles Intro, und die Idee mit dem Schnee in den Baumkronen,..erste Sahne!!!

wo wir gerade dabei sind,...^^.....samstag?
Schnee flügen gehen?

Gruß Basti


----------



## Jetpilot (29. November 2010)

sorry leider keine zeit...


----------



## rollerhotte (30. November 2010)

... Mensch-Mensch-Mensch ...

Schönes Vid! 
Ich muss es doch irgendwann hinkriegen, mich euch mal an zuschließen... Da scheinen mir doch noch einige Trails im AC-Wald unbekannt zu sein - vor Allem in der ersten Minute kam mir ja mal garnichts bekannt vor...

Gruß
der hotte


----------



## snoopz (30. November 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> wo wir gerade dabei sind,...^^.....samstag?
> Schnee flügen gehen?



Wenn wir am Vormittag starten (so gegen 10), dann komme ich mit. Ich hab so ab 15:00 Uhr leider keine Zeit mehr.

Und jetzt freue ich mich auf den Weg zur Uni mit dem Rennrad. Toi toi toi.


----------



## DiscopunX (30. November 2010)

Hike schrieb:


> Ist euch schonmal der Gedanke gekommen das es lediglich darum geht nicht über die Wanderwege zu fliegen?
> Roadgap weg
> 2ter Steilhang
> 
> ...


 
Das bringt mich auf ne Idee. Lasst doch ne Unterführung für die Fußganger bauen


----------



## AC-Stef (30. November 2010)

rollerhotte schrieb:


> ... Mensch-Mensch-Mensch ...
> 
> Schönes Vid!
> Ich muss es doch irgendwann hinkriegen, mich euch mal an zuschließen... Da scheinen mir doch noch einige Trails im AC-Wald unbekannt zu sein - vor Allem in der ersten Minute kam mir ja mal garnichts bekannt vor...
> ...



du kennst auch nix Hotte 

Gruß Stef


----------



## TTKreischwurst (30. November 2010)

DiscopunX schrieb:


> Das bringt mich auf ne Idee. Lasst doch ne Unterführung für die Fußganger bauen


Wieso denn für die? Wo wir die Spaten schon da haben, können wir auch gleich Butter bei die Fische machen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5WJf8PdaVM"]YouTube        - Schicht im Schacht - Unicycle Secret Spot[/nomedia] 
 Da stört dann auch kein Förster mehr


----------



## Hike (1. Dezember 2010)

Bah näh! Ich bekomm schon bei Lasergames in der Grotte keine luft ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi,...
Habe mit elwood schon auf Sonntag verschoben....
Also nochmal:wer hat Sonntag Lust?


@hotte:karren läuft wieder?


----------



## NatureOne (1. Dezember 2010)

wie viel uhr?


----------



## Bas-t (2. Dezember 2010)

Hi ja weiss nicht...
Mir eig egal kommt sonst wer mit?


----------



## rollerhotte (2. Dezember 2010)

@hotte:karren läuft wieder?[/QUOTE]

jo - frag nicht was sone sch**** Starterbatterie Kostet...


----------



## Bas-t (2. Dezember 2010)

Hehe,...ko da sagste was,...
Aber da der karren läuft, Bistro am Sonntag am start!?!


----------



## rollerhotte (2. Dezember 2010)

leider nicht, Sonntag = holy = Familientag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (2. Dezember 2010)

es wird eh tauen und regnen also ich würds mir gut überlegen...


----------



## snoopz (2. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn das Wetter nicht zu fies ist und mein Schädel nicht zu arg, fahre ich am Sonntag.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (3. Dezember 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Also wenn das Wetter nicht zu fies ist und mein Schädel nicht zu arg, fahre ich am Sonntag.


Für mich gilt das Gleiche


----------



## Bas-t (3. Dezember 2010)

Klingt ja alles nicht so 100%ig,...
Wird schon nicht regnen,...sonst Jacke!


----------



## TTKreischwurst (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mich eher auf den Schädel und damit auf den Samstagabend bezogen als auf das Wetter  Aber eigentlich war das schon recht 100%ig gemeint


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Dezember 2010)

ja ich denk ich bin mal dabei, wetterdienst hat seine meinung bezügöich der temperatur nach unten korregiert, mal schaun, viellicht bleibts unter 0

wann seid ihr den da? 12? 13? (weil das is immer so kurz jetzt geht ja nur noch bis knapp 16:30)


----------



## Bas-t (3. Dezember 2010)

Das wollte ich hören,...also meinetwegen können wir früh....11zB  aber kann mich anpassen....


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Dezember 2010)

11 passt, ich dachte an Funkturm/Schmuggler/Märchenwald/Jazztrail oder so ähnlich


----------



## snoopz (3. Dezember 2010)

11 passt, denke ich.


----------



## Bas-t (3. Dezember 2010)

Die trailauswahl klingt sehr gut bis geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (3. Dezember 2010)

Warum denn immer so früh? wie wärs mit halb 12? 
Dann kann mein Kopf sich noch ein bischen erholen.. 

Gruß

PS: MTS ist bestellt. Ca. 7 Tage Lieferzeit. Also übernächste Woche Dienstag bin ich wieder dabei mit eigener Lampe. Und sonst Dienstag auch gerne noch mal mit nicht meiner =)


----------



## Bas-t (3. Dezember 2010)

Das heisst, um halb 12kommste  mit, um 11nc


----------



## Bas-t (3. Dezember 2010)

Das heisst, um halb 12kommste  mit, um 11nicht?hmmm mir sollst egal sein, sonst können wir uns auch unterwegs treffen!?!


----------



## slmslvn (3. Dezember 2010)

Naja, war ja jetzt nicht so ernst gemeint. Ich machs eigentlich von meiner Beschäftigung Samstagabend abhängig..


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Dezember 2010)

wenn du möchtest kann ich dann das ladgerät für die Lampe mitbringen, dann hättest du für dienstag was.
Ansonsten ist 11 ok


----------



## slmslvn (3. Dezember 2010)

Ja wär cool!


----------



## TTKreischwurst (3. Dezember 2010)

Das belgische Forstamt hat den Schmugglerpfad beehrt und für frierende Mountainbiker eine Menge Feuerholz auf den Trail gelegt. Glücklicherweise nur auf dem "Plateau" wo man nach der "Bachmulde" berghoch schiebt. Die spaßigen Stellen sind alle frei. Trotzdem ärgerlich...


----------



## Jetpilot (3. Dezember 2010)

naja, wenns nur da ist...


----------



## Bas-t (4. Dezember 2010)

Das soll ne Art Gehweg für uns sein,...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HS. (4. Dezember 2010)

zwar nicht die Toblerone, aber Aachen http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/791696
über ein 'dieses Bild gefällt mir' würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Dezember 2010)

"Prinzessin Treu Li flüchtet vor Vergewaltigern"

wer von euch hat sich das ausgedacht?


----------



## Bas-t (4. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## HS. (4. Dezember 2010)

der fotograf hat sich das ausgedacht ;-)


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Dezember 2010)

is das eig die jazztrailkurve?


----------



## HS. (4. Dezember 2010)

Yess das ist sie
direkt nach dem anlieger im hang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (4. Dezember 2010)

und für mich das schwerste stück an dem trail


----------



## HS. (4. Dezember 2010)

die kurve? nicht eher der anlieger davor, das ist für mich am anspruchsvollsten!


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Dezember 2010)

ja, den mein ich ja wobei ich das nicht anlieger nennen würde, eine der schwierigeren kurven in aachen


----------



## HS. (4. Dezember 2010)

ja ;-)


----------



## inonoob (4. Dezember 2010)

Hey

ich finde am Jazztrail schwer den teil wo man vor dieser kurve in den Hang rein brettert und dann sauber die Spur finden muss sonst fährt man  Querfeld ein ^^. 

mfg Ino


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Dezember 2010)

ja, genau über die stelle sprechen wir


----------



## inonoob (4. Dezember 2010)

Hey

Die stelle ist echt tricky ^^ aber der jazztrail ist einfach genial.

mfg Ino


----------



## Bas-t (4. Dezember 2010)

Jazztrail ist auch mein Fav,......hehe

Wie siehts mit morgen aus, bleibts bei 11Uhr?

Gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Dezember 2010)

bei mir ja


----------



## Bas-t (4. Dezember 2010)

sehr gut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (5. Dezember 2010)

Also bei dem Schneeregen habe ich nur begrenzt Lust, aber ich sehe trotzdem zu, daß ich um 11 oben bin.


----------



## Bas-t (5. Dezember 2010)

ivh bin auch da,.. im wald wirds ja nochmal ne ecke anders sein als jetzt hier,...


----------



## TTKreischwurst (5. Dezember 2010)

Sorry Leute, aber ich hab gestern etwas zu viel gesoffen, das Wetter ist echt widerlich, und mein Antrieb macht Probleme. Ich setz heut aus. Ich weiss ich bin weich


----------



## DevilRider (9. Dezember 2010)

ab dem 17.12 bin ich dann für ein paar Wochen wieder da


----------



## torbenrider (21. Dezember 2010)

i like it i like it i like it


hier das neue von uns....ist das Intro zu unserer neuen Wepisode......

Hoffe ihr habt Spaß

greetz


----------



## HS. (22. Dezember 2010)

seeehr nice 
nur irgendwann wird der schnitt obwohl sehr aufwändig und gut gemacht zu eintönig


----------



## DevilRider (25. Dezember 2010)

Was ein Winter ! Man guckt nach draußen und fäng aus Frust an zu essen ...

Wir sagen dem Winter dem Kampf an ! 

Morgen ab 11 Uhr räumen wir den Trail am Funkturm frei und geben mit dem schon verstaubten Bike mal ordentlich Gas ... wer Lust hat kommt einfach vorbei oder meldet kurz bei mir.


----------



## DiscopunX (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen!!!

Vielleicht lassen sich ja noch ein paar "gefällt mir" sammeln, damit mal ne Strecke aus Aachen im Video der Woche zu sehen ist


----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. Januar 2011)

schön gemacht und super song!

frohes auch!
gruß rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (3. Januar 2011)

zum jahresauftakt.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11011


----------



## slmslvn (4. Januar 2011)

Meine Güte  Seid ihr auch mal ohne Kamera unterwegs?  Leider macht mir mein Knie grade ein Strich durch die Rechnung was Biken angeht.. 
Da musst erst mal wieder das Wasser raus bevor ich wieder los legen kann..


----------



## Que.Xx (14. Januar 2011)

Also ich musste heute festellen, dass genau wie auf dem Bahntrail der Förster wohl gewerkelt hat . Mit anderen Worten, hat er sich gedacht er fällt mal ein paar Bäume, die zufälligerweise nun mitten im Weg liegen .


----------



## atha58 (14. Januar 2011)

Que.Xx schrieb:


> Also ich musste heute festellen, dass genau wie auf dem Bahntrail der Förster wohl gewerkelt hat . Mit anderen Worten, hat er sich gedacht er fällt mal ein paar Bäume, die zufälligerweise nun mitten im Weg liegen .


 

da lag doch nur ein kleiner ast xD


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

sehe ich das falsch oder ist das nichts neues?


----------



## boba. (14. Januar 2011)

also wenn das so weitergeht kauf ich mir dieses jahr doch besser keinen freerider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Que.Xx (14. Januar 2011)

boba. schrieb:


> also wenn das so weitergeht kauf ich mir dieses jahr doch besser keinen freerider



investier lieber in ne kettensäge


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

nimm gleich nen bagger...


----------



## boba. (15. Januar 2011)

vielleicht sollten wir der stadt vorschlagen die neue campus bahn linie direkt bis filthy trails zu erweitern...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (15. Januar 2011)

lieber nach malmedy!


----------



## Fantoum (17. Januar 2011)

Fährt heute jemand bei dem Top Wetter im Aachener Wald? War ne ganze Weile nicht hier fahren und fände es super, wenn ab halb 3 noch andere an den altbekannten Strecken anzutreffen wären.


----------



## Stunior (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich will gerne Samstag die Toblerone-trail kommen fahren, ist das noch immer möglich? Ich hab schon gelesen das es Problemen gibt mit dem Förster.
Vor zwei Jahre hab ich der Toblerone-trail gefahren und das hat mir gut gefallen!
Gibt es vielleicht noch andere schöne trails da im wald die spaß machen mit das Downhill Rad? Vielleicht das mir jemand die kan zeigen.

Entschüldigung für mein schlechtes Deutsch, bin ein Holländer, aber ich probier schon alles richtig zu schreiben.

Grüßen Casper


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (18. Januar 2011)

mich würde auch mal interessieren wies im moment konkret auf der toblerone aussieht!


----------



## eLw00d (18. Januar 2011)

Wird wohl immer noch ziemlich bescheiden da aussehen.
Denke nicht dass sich irgendwer die Mühe gemacht hat die Toblerone wieder fahrbar zu machen.

Pack aber gerne mit an wenn was geplant ist.
Da brauchts auch ein paar Leute damit man das in annehmbarer Zeit wieder hinkriegt.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (19. Januar 2011)

wenn was abgeht, pm an mich


----------



## eLw00d (19. Januar 2011)

Spätestens in den Semesterferien würd ich sagen.
Dann halt ich's nämlich nicht mehr aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (20. Januar 2011)

War eben da und hab Fotos gemacht. (Siehe Album)
Sieht gut aus, da war Jemand fleißig. 
Einzig das letzte Steilstück ist noch unbefahrbar.


----------



## nudelholz (20. Januar 2011)

da war jemand schneller


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Januar 2011)

HEYHEY! Starke leistung! Einen großen Dank an jene die das gemacht haben.


----------



## eLw00d (20. Januar 2011)

Ja genau, schönen Dank.
Sieht sauber aus und fährt/springt sich auch so.


----------



## Bas-t (20. Januar 2011)

cheaaaah,... geilo!!

also frag ich direkt mal,..was geht am WE?? Sonntag jemand Lust Zeit auf ne Partie FR/DH???

Gruß


----------



## eLw00d (20. Januar 2011)

Hmm, abgeneigt bin ich nicht... hab aber wahrscheinlich Besuch.
Mal schaun, vielleicht Richtung Nachmittag.


----------



## Bas-t (20. Januar 2011)

klingt nicht verkehrt ich wäre aber auch schon früher dabei;-)


----------



## Obst-ac-le (20. Januar 2011)

Ich will ja nicht den spaß verderben, aber wir sollten das mit der Toblerone nicht so öffentlich machen. Wer weiß, wer davon noch so alles erfährt...


----------



## Holger78 (21. Januar 2011)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> mich würde auch mal interessieren wies im moment konkret auf der toblerone aussieht!



Sonntag Malmedy Alex!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (21. Januar 2011)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Sonntag Malmedy Alex!!!




jo gern! hat noch wer lust?
ferme libert oder die alte strecke? bin wohl mittlerweile fingerbedingt fast 3 monate nicht mehr gefahren, werde also gaaaanz kleine brötchen backen


----------



## Holger78 (21. Januar 2011)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> jo gern! hat noch wer lust?
> ferme libert oder die alte strecke? bin wohl mittlerweile fingerbedingt fast 3 monate nicht mehr gefahren, werde also gaaaanz kleine brötchen backen



robert wenns nich schneit, sascha, nadine, lars?, mike,........?? lars meint, dass das wetter zu fies is, daher filthys. fuer mich geht das aber gar nicht. malmedy!!!
lift fuer mich!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (21. Januar 2011)

hm ich seh grad da solls tatsächlich schneien! wer ist denn jetz in malmedy am start und wer will zu den filthys?


----------



## DerMolch (21. Januar 2011)

Freut euch auf die Filthies, die neu umgebaute Double Line macht echt Laune, waren am Sonntag bei bestem Wetter dort.
Schade das mein neues Bike erst montag kommt, ansonsten wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## LaRRes87 (21. Januar 2011)

Jo Wetter soll halt nicht so toll sein Alex aber wenn ihr alle fahrt und der Lift auf hat bin ich Malmedy natürlich dabei!!


----------



## Obst-ac-le (21. Januar 2011)

Malmedy hat doch erst ab März auf, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (21. Januar 2011)

Dann guck ma auf die Homepage... Offen wenn es das Wetter erlaubt, seit letztem Sonntag.


----------



## DerMolch (21. Januar 2011)

PlanB schrieb:


> Dann guck ma auf die Homepage... Offen wenn es das Wetter erlaubt, seit letztem Sonntag.



Wobei ich denke das Filthy Trails bei Mistwetter besser gehen. Der Boden nimmt besser Wasser auf und trocknet schnell. Für härtere Schauer kann man sich unterstellen.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (21. Januar 2011)

die strecke die beim letzten dh cup gefahren wurde ist voll schlechtwettertauglich, war da und es hat in strömen geregnet. die neue strecke ist durchgehend im dichten nadelwald, da sollte man auch während es regnet gut fahren können, passende reifenwahl vorrausgesetzt. also mir solls egal sein wos hingeht, filthys wäre auch ok, allerdings darf ich mich dort nicht dazu hinreißen lassen gleich zu übertreiben mit den ganzen neuen sprüngen und dem (leider) immer noch ausstehenden roadgap


----------



## DerMolch (21. Januar 2011)

*g* So sah ich das auch bis Sonntag. Das Roadgap stand bei mir auf der Agenda für Ende 2011 - nun ist es geknackt! Ich fürchte der neue Endgegner heißt nun Roadgap in Winterberg oder neues Roadgap auf den Filthies ;-)


----------



## PlanB (21. Januar 2011)

Filthies gehen an sich immer, der Boden da ist phänomenal. Auf der DH-Strecke in Malmedy saut man sich dagegen gut ein, wenns nass ist, insbesondere unten am Lift is dann nur noch Acker. Vom Wald-DH fang ich gar nicht erst an, den hab ich noch nie trocken erlebt.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (21. Januar 2011)

dafür hab ich mir im herbst so'n ganzkörper-kondom und sealskinz-socken besorgt  wenn man dann noch nichtmal bergauf schieben muss lässt sichs da drin echt aushalten und danach stellste dich einfach untern wasserschlauch - fertig!


----------



## Obst-ac-le (21. Januar 2011)

Entschuldigung, vor ein paar Tagen stand auf der Website vom Park noch, dass der erst ab März geöffnet hat... mein Fehler.


----------



## eLw00d (23. Januar 2011)

Toblerone ist wieder komplett befahrbar.
Coole Session heute!

(Bilder im Album)


----------



## DerMolch (23. Januar 2011)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Toblerone ist wieder komplett befahrbar.
> Coole Session heute!
> 
> (Bilder im Album)



Alter, klasse Arbeit!!!! Geile Sache das, aber besser nicht soo riesig publik machen, vielleicht steigt der "Ansturm" dann ein wenig progressiver ;-)

Aber schön, morgen kommt mein Downhillrad - gutes Timing


----------



## PlanB (23. Januar 2011)

Wow! Respekt!  Hoffentlich geht das gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fraser83 (26. Januar 2011)

Wann fahrt Ihr dort das nächste mal?


----------



## Bas-t (26. Januar 2011)

Ja,..was geht denn am Sonntag?jemand bock?


----------



## eLw00d (26. Januar 2011)

Ich sag mal vorsichtig "bin dabei!"

Kann meinen Restalkoholpegel aber noch nicht absehen...


----------



## Jetpilot (26. Januar 2011)

bei mir wohl erst nach drei


----------



## Bas-t (26. Januar 2011)

Beides besser als nix....soll ja trocken bleiben bis Sonntag,...


----------



## Jetpilot (26. Januar 2011)

ja und kalt. Super bedingungen, besser geht fast nicht.


----------



## eLw00d (26. Januar 2011)

Ich guck dass ich Samstag Abend einigermaßen trocken bleib, dann passt das schon 
Hab tierisch Bock zu fahren.


----------



## Bas-t (26. Januar 2011)

Me2,....wenn Rene fit ist fahren wir schonmal und du kommst dann nach?


----------



## Jetpilot (26. Januar 2011)

ja, ist die frage wie schnell ich von der LM wegkomme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (26. Januar 2011)

Aso,...ja musste gucken...

Sonst denn wer bock?


----------



## pratt (28. Januar 2011)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Toblerone ist wieder komplett befahrbar.
> Coole Session heute!



Sauber gelöst!
Ich finde die Einstellung richtig, dass ein zerstörter Trail wieder "besser" aufgebaut wird.


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Januar 2011)

Wenn wir also lang genug weitermachen, dann sind die wegen der Abriskosten in so ca 200 Jahren pleite und wir können endlich fahren.


----------



## slmslvn (29. Januar 2011)

HEy hey hey zurück im Lande und mega geil auf fahren. Aber so wies aussieht gibt das bei mir noch nix.. Aber wann wolltet ihr so grob los? Wenn ich doch noch 2 Stunden frei machen kann bin ich dabei!


----------



## Bas-t (30. Januar 2011)

JungeJungeJunge,..was ein geiler Tag,...


----------



## eLw00d (30. Januar 2011)

Auf jeden Fall!

Fand's krass wieviel heut los war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basmati (30. Januar 2011)

Mega geile Session!! den Döner grad hatte ich mir auch verdient!!


----------



## Obst-ac-le (30. Januar 2011)

Wo war denn viel los, Toblerone?


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Januar 2011)

ihr seid solche penner, ich durfte natürlich den ganzen tag lang in einer sporthalle versauern...


----------



## slmslvn (31. Januar 2011)

Kann mal einer die Heizung in DE wieder an machen? 20° in China waren irgendwie geiler!


----------



## eLw00d (31. Januar 2011)

Die Temperaturen sind doch top!
Da schwitzt man nicht so viel. 



Obst-ac-le schrieb:


> Wo war denn viel los, Toblerone?



Jup, überall biker.
Leider auch schiebenderweise auf der Strecke, aber das bleibt ja nicht aus.


----------



## kinschman (31. Januar 2011)

...wir müssen uns aber mal was überlegen, wie man elegant das letzte steilstück wieder hochgeschoben bekommt....links vorbei im schräghang ist irgendwie müßig 

evt. wenn der boden wieder weicher ist, ein paar trittstufen einarbeiten ???
oder ganz recht dran vorbei ??


----------



## eLw00d (31. Januar 2011)

Ja das haben wir am buddeltag nicht mehr geschafft. Hatte das eigentlich noch vor...
Ich bin immer den Weg untem am steilstück bis zur Hütte gefahren und dann wieder zurück. 
Damit spart man sich die Tortur.


----------



## kinschman (31. Januar 2011)

stimmt, das geht auch 

joa, dann mal abwarten bis der boden wieder bearbeitbar ist


----------



## Jetpilot (31. Januar 2011)

Lötlampe? Presslufthammer? Sprenggranaten? Chinaböller?


----------



## eLw00d (31. Januar 2011)

Ne randvolle Blase müsste auch schon reichen um Teile des Bodens aufzuweichen. 

Wann biste nochmal unterwegs Dominik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (31. Januar 2011)

haha, sprenggranate und chinaböller(100-1000stk und die entsprechende menge schwarzpulver) stand schonmal zur diskussion wegen dem "baumproblem" 

zum glück haben fleißige heinzelmännchen das problem anderweitig gelöst - nochmals danke dafür !!


----------



## Hill-Climber (8. Februar 2011)

Verkauft hier vielleicht einer aus dem Aachener Raum nen Downhiller oder 

Ausrüstung für einen c.a. 1,85 großen und sehr schlanken?


----------



## PlanB (8. Februar 2011)

Wenn dir auch ein dicker Freerider reicht, den du noch bergauf treten kannst, dann klick mal auf meine Bikemarkt-Anzeigen links.


----------



## eLw00d (8. Februar 2011)

Guter Preis für das toll ausgestattete Big Air!


----------



## Hill-Climber (8. Februar 2011)

Schönes Bike, aber ich möchte einen reinen Downhiller!

Ausserdem erinnert mich Bergamont immer an so einen ganz Speziellen 

***** vom Händler hier ums eck!


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Februar 2011)

hi hill climber,

ich hab da was für dich. 

nicolai ion ST größe L (ich bin 183cm)
boxxer world cup etc.
sehr gute ausstattung 
2 jahre alt
immer gepflegt und gewartet (ich arbeite in einem bike shop)
sämtliche lager neu!
neue tauchrohreinheit an der gabel

bilder in meiner gallery (bild "müllwagen")

bei interesse mail an [email protected]

danke!
reingehauen!

gruß rainer


----------



## Hill-Climber (10. Februar 2011)

Noch jemand was?

Was mich auch noch interessieren würde, wie ist eigentlich so der Altersdurchschnitt im Aachener Wald unter den Downhillern?
Ich bin ja Anfänger und eher schon ein Senior mit meinen 30 Jahren.


----------



## Nuala (10. Februar 2011)

Zwischen 10 und 50 Jahren ist eigentlich alles auf der Toblerone vertreten. Du bist mit deinen 30 Jahren also nicht zu alt


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Februar 2011)

10? echt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (10. Februar 2011)

Hill-Climber schrieb:


> Noch jemand was?
> 
> Was mich auch noch interessieren würde, wie ist eigentlich so der Altersdurchschnitt im Aachener Wald unter den Downhillern?
> Ich bin ja Anfänger und eher schon ein Senior mit meinen 30 Jahren.



Keine Sorge, da gibts ältere


----------



## Nuala (10. Februar 2011)

kann auch sein, dass er "schon" 11 jahre alt war... aber viel älter auf keinen fall.


----------



## pratt (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe dort schon 53 jährige fahren sehen!
Und der fährt in 5 Jahren vielleicht immer noch da.

Ich bin dann mit meinen 39 Jahren noch sehr jung!


----------



## pratt (10. Februar 2011)

Ach ja! 
Mein Sohn ist mit seinen 9 Jahren auch mal drüber gehoppelt (keine Steilhänge oder Sprünge).


----------



## Hill-Climber (10. Februar 2011)

Alles klar, dann brauche ich ja nur noch nen Bike, Ausrüstung und 

jemanden der mir das mal was genauer zeigt!

Ich hoffe man sieht sich allzubald mal.


----------



## Bas-t (10. Februar 2011)

ich kann nur soviel sagen dass hier in Ac (sowieso alle MTB´ler) alle sehr cool drauf sind und dir gerne die Hotspots zeigen,...
eigentlich starten jedes we die einzelnen Grüppchen zB an der Waldschenke,...und oft werden die Sessions hier im Forum abgemacht und gepostet,...

also stay tuned und rock on!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (10. Februar 2011)

naja mit nem richtige dh bleibste aber lieber an einem spot

ach übrigens: schmugglerpfad ist jetzt am arsch...


----------



## eLw00d (10. Februar 2011)

Was heißt das genau?


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Februar 2011)

Im Oberen Stück vor dem Pulsschlag drop/hang haben die äste von den Bäumen gesägt und präzise auf dem trail plaziert. Wie es weiter unten aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## n00ty (11. Februar 2011)

Weiter unten im Trail wurden auch nochmal Bäume gefällt. Quasi nach dem ich nenne es mal "schiebe-stück" von den Gleisen hoch. Nichts "gefährliches" wo man ungebremst reinfahren würde. 
Ist an sich auch nur der eher flache Teil, danach gehts dann wieder normal weiter.


----------



## Hill-Climber (11. Februar 2011)

So, habe mir eben nen neues Trek Session 8 und alle Ausrüstung gekauft!

Ist Sonntag jemand in Aachen unterwegs oder kann mir vielleicht jemand 

eine Wegbeschreibung zu einer Strecke per pm schicken?


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Februar 2011)

glückwunsch zum untersatz.
Ich würde sonntag fahren gehen, wollte eh nochmal mit dem bigbike raus


----------



## eLw00d (12. Februar 2011)

Wäre morgen auch dabei.
Wann geht's denn los?


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Februar 2011)

kp so 11 waldschenke?


----------



## Hill-Climber (12. Februar 2011)

Bei mir gibt das leider nichts, kriege das Bike nicht in mein Winterauto.

Muß mir jetzt nächste Woche erstmal ne Anhängerkupplung und nen Fahrradträger kaufen.


----------



## DerMolch (13. Februar 2011)

Ich komme so ab halb 12 zur strecke..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Majestic1987 (14. Februar 2011)

Jemand in den nächsten Tagen mal irgendwann morgens/mittags am Start? Muss mal wieder reinkommen....meine Saison hat jetzt erst wieder begonnen XD


----------



## DiscopunX (14. Februar 2011)

Servus Jungs

Hier en Vid vom Wochenende von den Filthys.


----------



## basmati (14. Februar 2011)

@majestic:  für vormittags biken wäre ich vielleicht auch öfters zu haben. Wenn du planst zu fahren, kannste mir ja nen Tag vorher ne pm schreiben. gruß


----------



## NoBeerForFear (14. Februar 2011)

schickes video.
die kamera fahren gefallen? habt ihr schienen benutz oder einfach ganz chillig aufm rad neben her gefahren?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (14. Februar 2011)

morgen jemand unterwegs?
hab riiiiichtig bock auf biken.
gerne auch andere sachen als tobi, weil ich hier noch nix anderes kenne


----------



## boba. (14. Februar 2011)

Das Video gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## Majestic1987 (14. Februar 2011)

NoBeer, an welche Zeit hattest du denn gedacht?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (14. Februar 2011)

so gegen halb 2 -2 um den dreh wollte ich da sein.


----------



## Majestic1987 (14. Februar 2011)

Okay, denke das lässt sich arrangieren. Treffen wir uns dann so gegen 13:45 an der Waldschenke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (14. Februar 2011)

ist die waldschänke dieses hausgedöns das man sieht wenn man im letzten teil der tobi ist?

in der stelle zwischen den beiden steilstücken?


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Februar 2011)

nein das ist ein restaurant an der lütticherstraße, so ein rotes haus gegenüber nem parkplatz. Genau an der Kreuzung oben auf dem Ronheider Berg.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (14. Februar 2011)

ha ok ich werde es finden und dort sein


----------



## MindPatterns (15. Februar 2011)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> ist die waldschänke dieses hausgedöns das man sieht wenn man im letzten teil der tobi ist?





Da bringt er mich auf eine Idee...


----------



## NoBeerForFear (15. Februar 2011)

lustig wars heute. klamotten stehen in der ecke zum trocknen und die haut ist durch das natürliche peeling wunderbar glatt


----------



## Majestic1987 (15. Februar 2011)

Jop. Geil wars. Matschig wars. Nass wars. Also ein geiler Tag xD

Ich bin für Wiederholung. Und wir sollten uns mal über den alternativen Jazztrail-Zubringer unterhalten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (17. Februar 2011)

ich bin jetzt erstmal nicht mehr am start für ne woche oder so 
hab mir gestern die saint und mein kettenblatt vernichtet -.-"


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Februar 2011)

wie kams?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (17. Februar 2011)

letztes steilstück der tobi. bissel zu lahm übern hügel und unten in der schodderpampe vieeeeeel zu weit hinten im federweg. daraufhin hab ich nach der kompression die kontrolle übers rad verloren und wurde quasi rausgehebelt.
das rad ist dann gegen den baumstumpf geradezu geflogen und das wars dann mit kettenblatt und kurbel -.-*
ich sollte echt mal über nen bashguard nachdenken...


----------



## Majestic1987 (17. Februar 2011)

Fleisch und Knochen heile?

Und dann: Holzfeller OCT ;-)


----------



## NoBeerForFear (17. Februar 2011)

Yo die linke rippenseite schmerzt und mein linkes knie sowie der rechte Oberschenkel sind blau. aber alles halb so wild. ich hab mir jetzt die titanfarbene reverse legend geholt. d.h. ich bestell Sie am we. über die oct hab ich auch nachgedacht aber ich hätte sie nur in weiß günstig bekommen. Ich denke die Reverse wird gut passen.


----------



## Bas-t (20. Februar 2011)

heute keiner unterwegs?


----------



## Bighitracer (20. Februar 2011)

ist die toblerone also wieder fahrbar oder liegen die baumstämme da noch rum?


----------



## Bas-t (20. Februar 2011)

fahrbar


----------



## eLw00d (20. Februar 2011)

Ich werd heut Nachmittag mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## DevilRider (20. Februar 2011)

bin jetzt für 2 wochen in aachen und werde wohl fast jeden tag im wald unterwegs sein. wer lust hat mitzukommen - einfach mal melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (25. Februar 2011)

El Cheffe hat Geburtstag und lässt alle freunde des gepflegten Konsums mitfeiern 

Die zweite Statusmeldung (Dienstag um 15:45) dürfte euch interessieren  :
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hyperactive-bikes-style-and-more/121984291183258


----------



## Bas-t (25. Februar 2011)

was anderes:
Was geht am Sontag?? FR oder was???XD


----------



## Majestic1987 (25. Februar 2011)

Ich denke ich bin Sonntag oder Montag in AC unterwegs, je nach Wetter.


----------



## Stunior (1. März 2011)

Dieses wochenende wollte ich wieder zum Aachen fahren und die toblerone fahren. Wer kommt noch?


----------



## Majestic1987 (1. März 2011)

Nachdem das jetz nix geworden ist gedenke ich am Sonntag zu fahren.


----------



## Hill-Climber (1. März 2011)

Habe jetzt auch endlich alles an Ausrüstung zusammen und kann das erste 

mal fahren!

Würdet Ihr auch einem blutigen Anfänger bei der ersten fahrt mitnehmen 

und ein paar tipps geben?


----------



## Majestic1987 (1. März 2011)

Aber sicher doch. Lasst doch einfach am Sonntag gegen 12 an der Toblerone treffen...


----------



## Hill-Climber (1. März 2011)

Majestic1987 schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch. Lasst doch einfach am Sonntag gegen 12 an der Toblerone treffen...



Das würde bei mir super passen.

Bräuchte nur ne pm wo ich genau hinkommen muss.


----------



## Wittereus (2. März 2011)

Kommenden Rosenmontag kommen 6 Holländer nach die Toblerone. Um 9.00 morgens wollen wir fahren; wer komt noch?

Ich bin dabei mit en Schwarzes Yeti-ASX mit Schwarze Marzocchie 66 und Schwarze felgen
Dies wird das erste mal das ich mit das Yeti fahre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wittereus (4. März 2011)

Pläne geändert; wird Dienstag mittag so gegen 13.00/14.00 uhr.


----------



## Bas-t (5. März 2011)

Morgen jemand Unterwegs?
Ich treff mich morgen mit nem Freund gegen 11 an der Schenke,..also wenn wer bock hat!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-Andy (6. März 2011)

also ich komm gegen halb 2 mit nem kumpel


----------



## Hill-Climber (6. März 2011)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, da gibts ältere



Hi hi, stimmt!

Aber die fahren auch echt gut wie ich heute sehen mußte!


----------



## MindPatterns (6. März 2011)

Hill-Climber schrieb:


> Hi hi, stimmt!
> 
> Aber die fahren auch echt gut wie ich heute sehen mußte!



Alles eine Frage der Technik! Radstand wird gnadenlos überschätzt 

Wer hat denn heute eigentlich Fotos geknipst?


----------



## inonoob (7. März 2011)

hey

ich will jetzt hoch fahren ich kann 3 Leute mit nehmen also jetzt melden fahr in 20 min los .

mfg INo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Take-Off (7. März 2011)

ist morgen irgendwer im wald anzutreffen?

gruß Bernd


----------



## ime1980 (7. März 2011)

ab zwölf meine Wenigkeit


----------



## NatureOne (8. März 2011)

Weiß jemand ob in Aachen oder Umgebung irgendein Shop Urge Helme im Sortiment hat?!
danke


----------



## Nuala (10. März 2011)

NatureOne schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob in Aachen oder Umgebung irgendein Shop Urge Helme im Sortiment hat?!
> danke



Nee, gibt´s hier nirgendwo. Ich habe den Urge-Helm für meinen Freund hier bestellt: http://www.doublexstore.de/product_...ull-Face-Helm-Down-O-Matic---2011---blau.html
Zur Größe: Der fällt relativ groß aus, beim Specialized Deviant hatte er Größe L und bei dem Down-O-Matic jetzt S-M.


----------



## tommyOO (10. März 2011)

Mahlzeit,

im April wenn ich mein Neues hab wollte ich mir die legendäre Strecke auch mal anschauen mit nem Kollegen aus Aachen,er selber kennt sie nicht. Nochmal zur Wegbeschreibung,wir kommen mitten aus der City. Wo müssen wir ungefähr hin ? Auf der ersten Seite steht ja schon eine kleine Beschreibung.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (10. März 2011)

hey ich wohn in der nähe vom berliner döner, das ist ja eigentlich auch ziemlich in der stadt.
zur not fahren wir bei zeiten gemeinsam hin. ist aber echt nicht schwer zu finden ;-)


----------



## DerMolch (10. März 2011)

Jep, detailierte Wegbeschreibung wird hier nicht gepostet. Gemeinsamer Treffpunkt zur gemeinsamen Anreise schon eher ;-)


----------



## tommyOO (10. März 2011)

alles klar versteh ich meld mich dann nochmal wegen Treffen NoBeer.
Hab mir mal paar Videos angeschaut,sieht eher so aus als wenn alles mehr auf ebenem Waldboden wär,oder gibts auch Bergab-Stücke?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. März 2011)

beim double-x-store wäre ich vorsichtig, hab da schlechte erfahrungen gemacht und später auch hier im forum vermehrt schlechtes gehört. aber mach dir mal selbst ein bild.


----------



## Take-Off (10. März 2011)

och die meisten, bzw. alle strecken die ich kenne, gehen eigentlich fast nur bergab. stellenweise sogar recht steil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (10. März 2011)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> beim double-x-store wäre ich vorsichtig, hab da schlechte erfahrungen gemacht und später auch hier im forum vermehrt schlechtes gehört. aber mach dir mal selbst ein bild.



Habe da den Urge-Helm bestellt und der kam auch an, hat allerdings ein bisschen länger gedauert...


----------



## NatureOne (10. März 2011)

Hmm muss ich mal schaun was ich da mach weil vorher anprobieren waer schon nicht schlecht. Aber danke trotzdem


----------



## Bas-t (11. März 2011)

Bergab?die toblerone ist doch kein dh Track...
Das ganze hat eher was von nem smoothen cc trail...




;-)


----------



## DerMolch (11. März 2011)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Bergab?die toblerone ist doch kein dh Track...
> Das ganze hat eher was von nem smoothen cc trail...
> 
> ;-)



So oder ähnlich hätte auch meine Antwort ausgesehen. Ein DH- Track mit Berab-Passagen? Undenkbar. Ist auch kein Roadgap sondern ein Stepup


----------



## Bas-t (11. März 2011)

Wobei man muss zugeben,...Videos verharmlosen das ding ungemein....aber bergab...tzzzz


----------



## inonoob (11. März 2011)

hey

die steilstücke in den Videos kommen überhaupt nicht steil vor aber wenn du mal davor stehst dann musste ich erstmals . Aber die dinger sind so geil ^^.

mfg Ino


----------



## McDamage (20. März 2011)

moin moin, würd auch mal gerne die toblerone erkunden, kann mir da mal einer bitte den einstiegspunkt per pn schicken? wäre sehr nett =)


----------



## inonoob (20. März 2011)

hey

war am Freitag auf der Tobi. Es wurde wieder gewütet. der Anlieger nach denn Roadgap ist etwas beschädigt und an kritischen stellen hätts mich fast erwischst. es wurden Baumstämme und äste in den weg gelegt. Wir haben die meisten weg gemacht. Aber passt auf Jungs. Immer die strecken prüfen bevor ihr schreddert. 

mfg Inonoob


----------



## DerMolch (20. März 2011)

Ja, ich kann dir auch sagen wieso dort gewütet wird. Ich kann es mittlerweile so sehr nachvollziehen:
Man sollte ja meinen, man würde sich auf der Toblerone etwas bedeckt halten und nicht weiter bauen. Reparaturen ja, aber neu anlegen nein! Sagen wir so, mit logischem Verstand hätte man diesen Schluss ziehen können... Weit gefehlt - heute wurde durch ein paar halbstarke am letzten Steilstück, 50m neben der Forsthütte, ein Riesen Roadgap über den Fußweg gebaut! Auf das Gespräch welches ich gesucht hatte wurde ich nur saudämlich angegrinst. 
Ist es nicht prekär genug? Wie sehr muss man provozieren? Ich finde das richtig daneben und dumm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (20. März 2011)

Jo, wirklich klasse Leistung! Noch bescheuerter gehts eigentlich nimmer...


----------



## NatureOne (20. März 2011)

Nachdem Steilhang ? da kommt doch nur am Ende der kleine Kicker oder vor dem Steilhang?


----------



## MTB-Andy (20. März 2011)

War auch mit en paar kumpels da, haben nur gefragt wer den denn springen soll, da fingen die schon an mit blöden sprüchen.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (20. März 2011)

@nature one:

nach dem wuzelfeldsteilstück kreutzt du ja einen weg. diesem weg folgst du links ca. 50-60 meter oder so und gehst dann rechts über die böschung richtung el dorado ende.
du solltest den sprung nicht verfehlen.


----------



## NatureOne (20. März 2011)

Also ist das Gap gar nicht direkt im Streckenverlauf von der Toblerone? Dachte schon, naja wenn die spaß dran haben da zu bauen müssen die auch mit den Konsequenzen rechnen, dass man die Toblerone irgendwann gar nicht mehr fahren kann.


----------



## Take-Off (20. März 2011)

auf was für beknackte ideen leute kommen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inonoob (20. März 2011)

hey

habe das Ding auch gesehen nicht sehr diskret. Wenn du hochschießt  dann siehst du das Teil. Was ist mit dem Förster. War er das oder war es wieder ein Terrorwaldliebhaber??

mfg INO


----------



## tuesrider (20. März 2011)

ich zeige mich für das gap verantwortlich.
keiner hats bisher gesprungen, und ich sehe ein dass es ne beschissene idee war. ich reiße es diese woche wieder ab, und lege auch über die landung wieder laub, sodass sich keiner mehr irgendwie aufregen braucht. 
aber hier im forum gemeinsam auf minderjährigen rumhacken finde ich schon nicht so ganz ok.
aber ich kann euren ärger verstehen und machs weg. 
ich hoffe dass das die sache in ordnung bringt.


----------



## DerMolch (20. März 2011)

tuesrider schrieb:


> ich zeige mich für das gap verantwortlich.
> keiner hats bisher gesprungen, und ich sehe ein dass es ne beschissene idee war. ich reiße es diese woche wieder ab, und lege auch über die landung wieder laub, sodass sich keiner mehr irgendwie aufregen braucht.
> aber hier im forum gemeinsam auf minderjährigen rumhacken finde ich schon nicht so ganz ok.
> aber ich kann euren ärger verstehen und machs weg.
> ich hoffe dass das die sache in ordnung bringt.



  
Hier hackt niemand auf minderjährigen rum! Die Idee war einfach bescheuert und ich dachte bei dem was ich euch heute im Wald dazu gesagt habe, hättet ihr diesen Schluss schon eher gezogen.
Schön das Du/Ihr nachgedacht hast/habt und es wieder weg machst/macht - schade das es erst nach dem Eintrag hier im Forum passiert ist, aber gut. Danke fürs Verantwortung übernehmen, nächstes mal aber bitte vorher denken oder darauf hören wenn euch wer etwas rät...


----------



## tuesrider (20. März 2011)

ja tut mir leid. machs die woche nach der schule weg


----------



## Obst-ac-le (20. März 2011)

Naja, viel wegzumachen gibts da ja wirklich nicht. Der Steilhang ist auch nicht grade ohne, weil man nicht sieht, wenn unten Fußgänger kommen...


----------



## MindPatterns (20. März 2011)

Naja, da müßte schon ein Förster mit sehr viel Phanatasie daherkommen, um da einen Sprung zu erkennen. Das fiel mir ja selber schwer... nicht weil's irgendwie dilettantisch wirkte, eher, weil man für den Gap schon wahnsinnig sein muß.


----------



## Jetpilot (20. März 2011)

koffer II?


----------



## Condor (20. März 2011)

mehr so koffer²


----------



## Obst-ac-le (20. März 2011)

Hat hier vielleicht jemand ne extra weiche Feder (grüne) für ne 2009er Marzocchi 66, ich hätte die gelbe Feder anzubieten oder halt Bares


----------



## DerMolch (21. März 2011)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Naja, da müßte schon ein Förster mit sehr viel Phanatasie daherkommen, um da einen Sprung zu erkennen. Das fiel mir ja selber schwer... nicht weil's irgendwie dilettantisch wirkte, eher, weil man für den Gap schon wahnsinnig sein muß.



Die breite Landung in der freigeräumten Strauchzone ist recht gut erkennbar.
Die Sache das man wahnsinnig sein muss um das Teil zu springen macht es für mich eher nur schlimmer. Ich frage mich mit welchem Hundehirn man zuwerke geht, ohne a: zu Checken ob man dort überhaupt eine Landung bauen kann (Stichwort: Landung zu flach für die Gaphöhe), b: momentane Situation sondieren (Zugelegte und zerstörte Trails), c: geographische Lage beachten (50m neben Forsthaus an kritischer Stelle am eh gefährlichen Steilstück).
Wenn es ein Gap wäre das eine Handvoll Leute springen würden, könnte ich es unter Berücksichtigung der momentanen "Förstersituation" noch immer nicht verstehen, aber beim Ausklammern der Intelligenz eventuell nachvollziehen. Aber wieso baut man etwas so provokantes ohne es selbst springen zu können, noch zu wissen ob es überhaupt wer kann?!?

Warum ich dann letztendlich richtig richtig sauer geworden bin, ist die Reaktion auf mein vor Ort ersuchtes Gespräch: Auf meinen Hinweis hin das doch Bikeparks ganz in der Nähe sind wurde mir versucht weis zu machen das die ja noch alle geschlossen sind. Eine glatte Lüge, wenn man bedenkt das man die selben Jungs mitte Februar schon auf den Filthies getroffen hat... Ouch!
Schade einfach das dieser Sport der in Aachen derzeit eher kritisch ist noch durch solche Aktionen gefährdet wird, und das man erst öffntlich im Forum darauf hinweisen muss bis Einsicht entsteht.

Sorry für die ehrlichen Worte, aber eigentlich ist es ja auch bereits gegessen, der Sprung wird ja "Rückgängig" gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robmaison (21. März 2011)

Mann das geht ja wieder rund hier... bin froh, dass ich bis dato noch keine Negativ-Erfahrungen machen musste. Im Gegenteil - wir wurden immer freundlich von Wanderern gegrüßt und durften ner Großfamilie sogar ne kleine Show bieten (ein paar Sprünge am See unten...).

Ansonsten hätt ich aber auch noch ein paar Impressionen anzubieten. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHKO_W9Inik&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube        - Aachener Wald - Toblerone 20.03.2011 HD[/nomedia]

Best Greetz


----------



## Stinky15 (23. März 2011)

Also für mich war das so bisle Poesing, alle einmal darauf (Roadgap) stellen und alles festgehalten mit 50-tausend Kameras, und keine springt´s -.- 
Hab mich so auf ne fette Flatlanding gefreut...

Desweiteren ist ja bekannt dass die, die den Pumptrack gebaut haben keine Intelligenzbestien sind... Und gegen solche Leute die mit ihrem Gogo-getuhe nerven hab ich sowieso etwas.

Mal meine Ansicht zu der Sache.


----------



## tuesrider (24. März 2011)

das war kein posing, sondern wir habe wirklich überlegt das zu machen. ich würde doch nicht so was machen nur um mich draufzustellen.
 aber wir haben doch jetzt sachen davorgelegt, ich weiß nicht warum sich immer noch alle leute aufregen.. reicht meine entschuldigung euch etwa nicht????was kann ich denn noch tun? 
ich habe alles eingesehen, habe die anfahrt versperrt...
wegen den bikeparks habe ich keine ahnung wer das gesagt hat, aber wir sind halt auf unsere eltern wegen fahren angewiesen, außerdem habe ich nicht jedes wochenende 10 euro fürn park.
außerdem find ichs ******* wenn man sich darauf freut, dass andere auß 5 metern höhe ins flat springen. 
wegen des pumptraccks(den ich auch nicht gebaut habe) weiß ich noch wie begeistert alle von der strecke waren, mit dem drop und allem.
ich hoffe einfach dass einige leute hier was weniger nachtragen sind, nur weil n paar "halbstarke" auf ne dumme idee gekommen sind.


----------



## Nuala (24. März 2011)

so, jetzt beruhigt euch mal wieder. der "verursacher" hat´s ja eingesehen und ziemlich viel mut bewiesen zu sagen, dass er da gebuddelt hat. soviel courage haben die meisten, die immer schnell dabei sind mit dem finger auf andere zu zeigen, nicht!


----------



## DerMolch (24. März 2011)

Mein Beitrag war von montag und ich hatte schon überlegt ihn zu löschen, jedoch denke ich das man zu seinem Beitrag stehen sollte.

Ich finde es von tuesrider auch echt wirklich stark, hier im Forum die Verantwortung zu übernehmen. das hat für mich wesentlich mehr Eier als ein 5m Gap ins Flat zu springen!

Es sollte jetzt wirklich gut sein mit dem Thema. Die Jungs wissen nun was Phase ist und sehen es ein, mehr wollte niemand erreichen!

@ Tuesrider: Sorry für u.a. für "Halbstarke".


----------



## Nuala (24. März 2011)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Ich finde es von tuesrider auch echt wirklich stark, hier im Forum die Verantwortung zu übernehmen. das hat für mich wesentlich mehr Eier als ein 5m Gap ins Flat zu springen!


----------



## Bas-t (24. März 2011)

Und nun,  los und rockt den wald......


----------



## Stinky15 (24. März 2011)

Begeister ??? Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man auf die Idee kommt einen Wald derart umzuflügen ein knapp 2 mal 2 Meter tiefes Loch zu buddeln und ein gap bei dem man beim ersten ma springen Angst um sein Leben hatte weil untereinem das ganze Gerüst gewackelt hat wie sau...

Aber naja finde auch das das Thema hiermit beendet werden sollte und schließ mich dem Bas-T aufjedenfall an ... Rockt den Wald


----------



## tuesrider (24. März 2011)

wie gesagt den bahntrail habe ich nicht gebuddelt.und wenn du dich nicht sicher fühlst dann fahrs halt nicht.
danke an alle anderen 
man sieht sich dann mal wieder aufm trail, und zwar ohne schaufel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinky15 (24. März 2011)

man wusste voher ja nit was auf einen zukommt also ich weiß nit was du machst aber ich fahr drüber ohne 50 ma Anlauf zu nehmen ...


----------



## Jetpilot (24. März 2011)

Schreibt weniger scheiss, fahrt mehr rad


----------



## tuesrider (24. März 2011)

beim 1 meter drop lohnt sich das ja auch nicht 50 mal anzufahren.
aber wie gesagt wenn dir n stunt nicht passt dann fahr ihn halt nicht. zum glück gibts in aachen ja genug alternativen.
hast recht jetpilot was diskutiere ich eigentlich mit so einem der andere die stunts für sich bauen lässt um sie nur zu kritisieren und rumzunörgeln


----------



## Obst-ac-le (24. März 2011)

Es hat doch jedem spaß gemacht unten an der Bahnstrecke zu fahren und die ganzen Sachen da unten waren nicht schlecht. Ich finds schade, dass es die Strecke nicht mehr gibt und eigentlich war da alles ziemlich solide gebaut...


----------



## Take-Off (24. März 2011)

mal ne gaaanz andere frage

ist morgen wer im wald anzutreffen? 
gruß Bernd


----------



## DerMolch (25. März 2011)

Ja, heute ab 17.15h für ein Stündchen Toblerone rocken.
Magste auch da sein? Kannst dann dein altes gegen mein neues Tues mit frisch getuntem Dämpfer testen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stinky15 (25. März 2011)

Also ich fahr eigentlich dirt und bin sowas nit gewohnt so 0 8 15 Jumps...

An Tuesrider wenn du schon behauptest ich würd nix shapen und ******* bauen, dann kannste dich ma vom Gegenteil überzeugen und bewegst deinen Arsch nach Twenty-Two da siehst Kicker wie geleckt und Holzkonstruktionen auf denen de Moshen kannst, und das bewegt sich so gut wie nix.


----------



## Stunior (25. März 2011)

Samstag bin ich auf die toblerone


----------



## inonoob (25. März 2011)

hey

könnte die Leute die heute gefahren sind mich bitte per pn anschreiben habe eine Frag. 

mfg Inonoob


----------



## Take-Off (26. März 2011)

noch wer morgen unterwegs? alleine radln ist immer so ne doofe sache


----------



## Bas-t (26. März 2011)

Hi,..
bin morgen mit nem Kumpel auf der Toblerone und danach nochma Jazztrail,....
wenn du nich allein willst, bist herzlich eingeladen!

Gruß


----------



## motzer (28. März 2011)

Jo Jungs,

die Saison geht wieder los und Klausurphase ist vorbei ;-) da ich erst einen "kurzen" Sommern im leichten Gelände unterwegs bin (Kreuzbandriss) , wollte ich mal wissen ob die Strecken über die Ihr hier immer sprecht bzw. das gesamte Gelände da im Wald auch mit nem Nicht Downhill Bike gut fahrbar sind. Habe letzten Sommer nen Fahrtechnik Kurs gemacht und bin auch einige 100km gefahren dann kam eben die Knieverletzung...Jetzt ist wieder alles frisch und ich hab mein Bike mal wieder in Aachen. Nur Eure Bikes sind ne Kategorie schwereres Gerät und alle sind mit Fullface Helm unterwegs, das schreckt mich ein wenig ab. Ich bin bisher nur mit Schienbein- und Ellebogenprotektion ausgestattet, da ich mir auf meinem QLT Race sonst irgendwie "verkleidet" vorkomme bzw. noch nicht in so heftigem Gelände unterwegs war. Also meint ihr mit so nem verkappten Tourer kann man da auch Spass haben oder ratet ihr ab. Und falls ja erklärt sich ja jemand vielleicht bereit mir so grob die Richtung zu zeigen wie ich in das schöne Waldgebiet komme? 

so viel Spass beim biken und bleibt gesund.

motzer


----------



## DerMolch (29. März 2011)

Stinky15 schrieb:


> Also ich fahr eigentlich dirt und bin sowas nit gewohnt so 0 8 15 Jumps...
> 
> An Tuesrider wenn du schon behauptest ich würd nix shapen und ******* bauen, dann kannste dich ma vom Gegenteil überzeugen und bewegst deinen Arsch nach Twenty-Two da siehst Kicker wie geleckt und Holzkonstruktionen auf denen de Moshen kannst, und das bewegt sich so gut wie nix.



Es reicht jetzt!!


----------



## snoopz (29. März 2011)

motzer schrieb:


> Also meint ihr mit so nem verkappten Tourer kann man da auch Spass haben oder ratet ihr ab. Und falls ja erklärt sich ja jemand vielleicht bereit mir so grob die Richtung zu zeigen wie ich in das schöne Waldgebiet komme?



Im Prinzip kommt man im Wald viele Sachen auch mit einem CC-Hardtail runter. Ob das dann noch Spaß macht, ist eine andere Sache. Ich fahre zwar ein Enduro, muß mich aber auch erst an die Trails hier gewöhnen (habe in den Alpen fahren gelernt). Im Moment fahre ich eher flowige Sachen ohne allzu viel technischen Anspruch und Waldautobahntouren, trotzdem habe ich eine Menge Spaß. Ich kenne ein paar nette Trails, die ich Dir gern mal zeigen kann, aber ich lerne auch gern neues kennen.


----------



## TomatoAc (29. März 2011)

In Aachen kannst du auch mit deinem Bike viel Spaß haben, hier im Thread geht es um eine Strecke, rund um Aachen findest du aber hunderte schöne Strecken und Stellen.


----------



## McDamage (29. März 2011)

gibts irgendwo ein paar schöne anfänger-trails? hab jetzt wieder mim biken angefangen und bin nun auf der suche um mich langsam zu steigern, bin noch ne große Sissi  und das sollte bald aufhören, will spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (29. März 2011)

Öhm,..ohne euch was zu wollen, aber gut die fragen ist der "strecken in Aachen" thread da....hier gehts um einen bestimmten trail und der ist eher weniger für ein tourenrad gedacht....bzw eher umgekehrt...


----------



## DerMolch (29. März 2011)

Da musst du mal im "Trails in Aachen" Thread schauen.
Hier geht's um die Toblerone


----------



## Majestic1987 (29. März 2011)

Ich poste hier nochmal mein Anliegen, eine Basis für uns alle zu schaffen, nachdem mir, wegen einiger richtig böser Klausuren, leider in den letzten Wochen die Zeit fehlte:

Lasst doch mal einen Termin vereinbaren, sich irgendwo bei nem kühlen Bier zusammen zu setzen und mal über die Gründung eines Vereines für die Vertretung unseres Sports (bzw. des Mountainbikens allgemein) zu sprechen.

Würde Vorschlagen sowas nächste Woche mal zu machen, irgendwann Abends.

Wie wäre es mit Donnerstag dem 07.04. gegen 20 Uhr z.b. im Pontgarten. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Take-Off (29. März 2011)

Moin, 
ich find die idee von einer Vereinsgründung klasse! Hab leider am Donnerstag keine Zeit und steck ab mitte April auch im Abistress drin. Wenn ich damit jedoch durch bin, würd ich auch ggf. helfen.
gruß Bernd


----------



## eLw00d (29. März 2011)

Der Termin ist gut. ich wär dabei!

Haben mit ein paar Leuten schön einmal ein wenig online über das Thema diskutiert denn so eine Vereinsgründung hat auch negative Seiten...
Fänd's gut wenn sich einige Leute finden würden.


----------



## Bas-t (29. März 2011)

stimme Elw00d zu,..ein Verein bringt auch negatives mitsich,..aber nichtsdesto trotz wäre n Meet&chill gut um mal mehr Zusammenhalt usw zu erzielen,...
Ich wäre also auch dabei,... Donnerstag passt bei mir auch,..


----------



## Obst-ac-le (29. März 2011)

Ich hab mit ein paar Freunden auch vor einiger Zeit überlegt, ob man nicht was legalisieren kann. Aber das mit dem Verein ist ne super Idee!


----------



## NatureOne (29. März 2011)

http://www.vereinsknowhow.de/kurzinfos/leitfaden.htm

Da koennt ihr mal lesen wer es halt noch nicht kennt. Ich kann an dem Tag leider nicht, sonst waer ich da gewesen.


----------



## The Great (31. März 2011)

Vllt kann ich auch zu dem Treffen kommen.
Man wird mich ab jetzt auf jeden Fall öfter im Wald sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Majestic1987 (31. März 2011)

Ich reserviere einfach mal nen Tisch für 10 Leute, mehr Stühle dazu stellen kann man dann noch immer. Denke das ist ein guter Rahmen ;-)

Bin am Samstag wohl auch wieder an der Tob oder aufm Jazztrail. Wer also Lust hat ne Runde zu drehen, bin gegen halb 11 dort schätz ich.


----------



## eLw00d (31. März 2011)

Klingt gut!

Samstag schau ich auch mal vorbei denk ich.


----------



## slmslvn (31. März 2011)

Würde ja kommen wenn ich da wäre..


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (31. März 2011)

ich kann leider nicht, wäre aber allgemein bei einer vereinsgründung dabei. nächstes mal!


----------



## NoBeerForFear (1. April 2011)

Ich bin leider auch nicht im lande aber ich bin für einen Verein gerne zu haben.


----------



## JensBR (3. April 2011)

guten abend!
entweder hat heute eine arme seele all seine tear-offs verloren oder irgendein vollidiot hat diese während der fahrt abgerissen und liegen gelassen. die dinger liegen schön von anfang bis ende über die toblerone verteilt! gut, dass die ja nicht aus kunststoff sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houseinferno (4. April 2011)

Jemand Donnerstag so ab 15 Uhr und Samstag ab 12Uhr auf der Tob anzu treffen?


----------



## tommyOO (4. April 2011)

wollte Sonntag wenns trocken ist auch mal zur Tob. Mir mal einen ersten Eindruck verschaffen. Wer könnte mir per PN mal ne kurze Wegbeschreibung schicken ? Komme von der A4.


----------



## florian_ac (5. April 2011)

edit...


----------



## Houseinferno (7. April 2011)

werde dann wohl nicht am we fahren, hab gerade die diagose vom mrt bekommen, erstmal kein biken mehr, damn!


----------



## Majestic1987 (7. April 2011)

****, was is passiert?

Habs in FB schon mitgeteilt: Ich kann heute Abend blöderweise selbst nicht kommen, da mir was dazwischen gekommen ist, dass sich nicht verschieben lässt.

Insofern: Heut ohne mich.


----------



## JensBR (7. April 2011)

JensBR schrieb:


> guten abend!
> entweder hat heute eine arme seele all seine tear-offs verloren oder irgendein vollidiot hat diese während der fahrt abgerissen und liegen gelassen. die dinger liegen schön von anfang bis ende über die toblerone verteilt! gut, dass die ja nicht aus kunststoff sind



Alle tear-offs sind aufgesammelt worden! sehr gut!  vielen dank!
gruß!


----------



## Houseinferno (7. April 2011)

Echt miese.Nach nem Sonwboardsturz im Januar ist jetzt endlich rausgekommen, dass ich ne Stauchfraktur in der Schulter und ne Knorpelbeschädigung hab. Also erstmal nicht mehr so sehr belasten und schonen. Da ist die Tob wohl eher das Gegenteil von 

Regt einen nur auf, dass man bisher vertröstet wurde und fast so weiter gemacht hat wie bisher und die Heilung somit wahrscheinlich nur noch herrausgezögert hat. Ich soll mal weiter warten und wenns nicht besser wird, dann kommt die OP. Nerv, wie lange man sowas herrauszögert!
Naja, hol mir jetzt mal ne zweite Meinung ein und dann mal weiter sehen.

Ärgerlich, jetzt ists genau das richtige Wetter um sich im Wlad zu zerlegen


----------



## eLw00d (7. April 2011)

So Leute, Tisch im Pontgarten ist für 20 Uhr *heute* reserviert.
Ich nehm meinen Fullface Helm mit und leg den auf den Tisch, so sollte uns auch jeder finden.

Es haben zwar ne Menge Leute abgesagt, aber es gibt ein paar wichtige Sachen zu besprechen.
Es lohnt sich vorbei zu kommen.

Also erscheinen oder weinen!


----------



## Salcin (7. April 2011)

eine Möglichkeit sich zu organisieren ist im Rahmen des DIMB eine Interessengemeinschaften (IG´s) zu gründen. Ein quasi Verein sozusagen. Hat den charmanten Vorteil in Bezug auf Haftung, Versicherung, etc.


----------



## torbenrider (8. April 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/12807/h

good ol´Toblerone nochens in sScene gesetzt!!!!!!!!! Danke Sascha......nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torbenrider (9. April 2011)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Die breite Landung in der freigeräumten Strauchzone ist recht gut erkennbar.
> Die Sache das man wahnsinnig sein muss um das Teil zu springen macht es für mich eher nur schlimmer. Ich frage mich mit welchem Hundehirn man zuwerke geht, ohne a: zu Checken ob man dort überhaupt eine Landung bauen kann (Stichwort: Landung zu flach für die Gaphöhe), b: momentane Situation sondieren (Zugelegte und zerstörte Trails), c: geographische Lage beachten (50m neben Forsthaus an kritischer Stelle am eh gefährlichen Steilstück).
> Wenn es ein Gap wäre das eine Handvoll Leute springen würden, könnte ich es unter Berücksichtigung der momentanen "Förstersituation" noch immer nicht verstehen, aber beim Ausklammern der Intelligenz eventuell nachvollziehen. Aber wieso baut man etwas so provokantes ohne es selbst springen zu können, noch zu wissen ob es überhaupt wer kann?!?
> 
> ...





danke für den beitrag....ganz meiner meinung........

für die jenigen, die das "KofferII", wie es genannt wurde, noch nicht kennen: 4:50 oben links neben dem stamm....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O45zfX5TYW0&feature=relmfu"]YouTube        - Toblerone Aachener Wald mit Sturz 12.3.2011[/nomedia]

Leute ich würde ne prognose ziehen zwischen aua fahrrad aua Körper vs. Landung bauen......was def. nicht geht 

lasst et sinn


----------



## Jetpilot (9. April 2011)

hmm, ich dachte der Erbauer hätte sich bereits gemeldet und eingestanden das das ding weder sinvoll plaziert noch wirklich springbar ist. Insofern versteh ich nicht ganz warum das jetzt wieder aufgegriffen werden muss...


----------



## NoBeerForFear (9. April 2011)

Ein hoch aufs Ibc


----------



## Tom Servo (9. April 2011)

torbenrider schrieb:


> YouTube        - Toblerone Aachener Wald mit Sturz 12.3.2011


Bin ich ja froh, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der die Toblerone wie'n Weichei runterfährt.


----------



## florian_ac (9. April 2011)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Bin ich ja froh, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der die Toblerone wie'n Weichei runterfährt.


 
mit dem Unterschied, dass dein Gambler und dein Torque keine Hardtails sind


----------



## NoBeerForFear (9. April 2011)

hä?


----------



## florian_ac (9. April 2011)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> hä?


 
sorry ich dachte das wär ein anders toblerone-vid von houseinferno gewesen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBYRofLhFww&feature=relmfu"]YouTube        - Aachener Wald Toblerone 22.10.10 inkl. Sturz.MP4[/nomedia]


----------



## heizer1980 (9. April 2011)

Bin am Donnerstag durch Zufall aud die Toblerone gestoßen ohne zuwissen das sie es war und dachte "sieht ja gut aus, da rollst du mal runter". Von wegen mal runter rollen, ich habe die meiste  Zeit geschoben. Da ich bereits früher hier mitgelesen hatte und eure vids sah wußte ich dann irgendwann auch wo ich mich dann doch befand.
Keines der Filmchen gibt auch nur im Ansatz wieder, wie steil es da runter geht und was mann drauf haben muß um dort anständig runter zu fahren. Meinen Repekt allen die sowas machen.


----------



## florian_ac (10. April 2011)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Keines der Filmchen gibt auch nur im Ansatz wieder, wie steil es da runter geht und was mann drauf haben muß um dort anständig runter zu fahren


 
Ich find auch das Videos das leider gar nicht so wiedergeben können.

Umso krasser die Vorstellung was Profis wie Sam Hill, Vanderham, die Athertons, Cam Zink usw. mit ihren Bikes in real anstellen, was in den Videos so spielerisch aussieht. Für mich wirklich unvorstellbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (10. April 2011)

war heute auch zum ersten Mal da,nach langer Sucherei hab ich den Anfang denn gefunden. Nach dem ersten Steilstück wo das Gap kommt hab ich gemerkt das meine Federungseinstellung wohl noch nicht stimmte und der Reifendruck zu hoch war. Zwei Biker die am Weg standen haben mir sehr geholfen beim Einstellen,danke nochmal. Sieht auf den Videos aber echt harmloser aus,das erste Steilstück am Hang hab ich auch seingelassen.Muss noch etwas üben. Viele sagen ist nur Kopfsache sowas zu überwinden. Man sieht sich auf jeden Fall wieder


----------



## MindPatterns (10. April 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> Viele sagen ist nur Kopfsache sowas zu überwinden.



Einfach der Federung vertrauen. Den Rest erledigt die Schwerkraft!


----------



## Tom Servo (11. April 2011)

Mit dem ersten Hang hab ich so lange Zeit meine Probleme gehabt. Den zweiten und dritten bin ich relativ sofort gefahren. Wie ich den ersten dann versucht hab, ging's doch. Für mich fährt der sich dann aber wie der zweite. Die Unübersichtlichkeit irritiert und beängstigt jedoch, find ich.


----------



## Houseinferno (11. April 2011)

Da hier ja schön über meine Videos gesprochen wird, gebe ich mal ein Statement dazu ab ;-)

Man kann schön sehen, in welchem Zeitraum die Videos entstanden sind, wenn man die Playlist meines Kanals durchgeht.
Hardtail -> erster Versuch DH -> zweiter Versuch DH, dann auch schon mit Roadgab und jetzt die Tage kommt dann wieder eins, was wieder ne deutliche Steigerung zeigen wird.
Ich finde es noch erwähnenswert, dass wir die Strecke bisher erst max 10 mal gefahren sind und dafür ist die Leistung doch schon okay denke ich 
Ich würde nicht sagen, dass wir da runter eiern 

So hoffe ich bin jetzt aus der Eier Nummer wieder raus, ach eins noch, die Videos sind alle mit gebrochener Rippe und Stauchbruch in der Schulter nach nem Snowboardcrash, entstanden


----------



## eLw00d (11. April 2011)

Klar, jeder fängt mal klein an.


Hier mal eins mit flotter Gangart:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4871178"]Downhill in Aachen on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Houseinferno (11. April 2011)

gefällt mir!

ich kann Kritik vertragen, war ja net bös gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florian_ac (11. April 2011)

JAA schönes Video. Besonders das man die Toblerone fast in voller Länge von Anfang bis Ende sieht. Aber von dem Fahrer "Robert" gibts meine ich auch ältere Videos auf YT. Also der macht das schon was länger und das sieht man auch. Ich oute mich auch mal als Anfänger ;-)


----------



## Gap. (11. April 2011)

cooles vid!


----------



## Houseinferno (11. April 2011)

Was macht die Schulter Ofl? Bin heiß und das Wetter sieht ja auch danach aus, als müsste man was draus machen.
Büroarbeit kann ich auch morgen noch machen ;-)
Also gleich Tob?


----------



## florian_ac (11. April 2011)

Houseinferno schrieb:


> Was macht die Schulter Ofl? Bin heiß und das Wetter sieht ja auch danach aus, als müsste man was draus machen.
> Büroarbeit kann ich auch morgen noch machen ;-)
> Also gleich Tob?


 
Das Wetter ist der KNALLER  
Aber die Schulter bekommt noch ein paar Tage Ruhe. Ist noch nicht so 100%ig schmerzfrei wie vom Arzt versprochen. Aber am WE würde ich gern mal einen Versuch unternehmen und ein Ründchen im Wald drehen


----------



## robmaison (11. April 2011)

*Ironiemodus on*

Am Besten baut sich jeder ne eigene Übungs-Strecke. Da fährt man dann 2 Jahre bis man Forums-Niveau erreicht hat. Dann fragt man vorsichtig hier nach, ob man Videos machen darf wenn einem vorher erlaubt wurde die heilige Toblerone zu fahren. Dann geht man zu nem Video-Schnitt-Profi oder am Besten direkt zu James Cameron und lässt sich nen Forums-tauglichen Film basteln, den man dann hier zeigen darf, wenn man dann von den Pros für tauglich befunden wurde...

*Ironiemodus off*

Ich finds klasse zu sehen, wie schnell man sich weiterentwickelt und bin froh dieses Hobby entdeckt zu haben. Ausserdem wärs schön wieder mehr Videos als Anreiz hier zu sehen.

Beste Grüße an ALLE und genießt das tolle Wetter 

P.S. Wär am WE auch wieder dabei!


----------



## PlanB (11. April 2011)

Es gibt ne einfache Lösung: den Mist einfach nicht online stellen, wenn man das Echo nicht vertragen kann.

Der ganze GoPro-Kram ist ne Supersache für Videoanalyse und um seine eigenen Fortschritte zu dokumentieren - aber leider auch um eine ganze Menge Onlinemüll zu produzieren, der niemand anderen interessiert.

Sicher ist: Jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Aber wir haben damals eben nicht jeden Hopser auf Video festgehalten und ins Internet gestellt und gedacht wir sind der König von Mallorca. Kann man evtl. mal drüber nachdenken...


----------



## kinschman (11. April 2011)

jepp...so isset 

man musst nicht immer absolut jedes video was man irgendwie mal auf der toblerone gedreht hat hier reinstellen.
wo die strecke lang geht und wie die aussieht wissen die meisten hier 


ps1: durch ein schön verpacktes filmchen mit "epischen" bildern kann man auch mal etwas schlechtere skills oder geringeres tempo kaschieren, aber die grundregeln der fahrtechnik sollten schon soweit sitzen.


ps2: @PlanB...ich erinner mich da dunkel an beeindruckendes filmmaterial damals aus dem indi-tal  ...das müssen wir beim nächsten filmabend definitiv auch nochmal sehen


----------



## Jetpilot (11. April 2011)

boah ich hätt bock, mal nen AC Film machen. Jemand lust auf ne Rolle?


----------



## DevilRider (11. April 2011)

bin ab diesem Samstag für 1,5 wochen in AC ! Rolle - klar dabei !


----------



## eLw00d (11. April 2011)

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (11. April 2011)

@elwood
feines Filmchen,wenn ich auf der Strecke mehr Erfahrung hab will ich die auch mal von oben bis unten so flüssig durchfahren können. Da sieht das Gap gar nicht so hoch aus in dem Video.Vllt bis Samstag


----------



## eLw00d (11. April 2011)

Das Gap wird irgendwann dein geringstes Problem sein. 

@ Domi: Was haste dir denn so vorgestellt?
Achja, Samstag Winterberg? Ich bin da. Hoffentlich wird's so leer wie letztes we...


----------



## Jetpilot (11. April 2011)

Ja nice! Ich dachte einfach mal erst paar schöne aufnahmen sammeln gehen, gucken worauf wir so bock haben.


----------



## Houseinferno (11. April 2011)

Ich und Rob Maion hätten auch Bock auf ne Rolle, wenn wir diesem würdig sind ;-)


----------



## eLw00d (11. April 2011)

Die drei, vier, fünf Parallel-Linien von Eldorado/Naturknaller müsste man mal mit 25 Leuten gleichzeitig runterfahren.^^


----------



## Houseinferno (11. April 2011)

edit!


----------



## kinschman (11. April 2011)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Die drei, vier, fünf Parallel-Linien von Eldorado/Naturknaller müsste man mal mit 25 Leuten gleichzeitig runterfahren.^^



haha...so massenstartmäßig ??!! 
wäre mal was !! 

nur ob man das aufs bild bekommt ??????


----------



## eLw00d (11. April 2011)

Ja so in der Art. 

Die Linien laufen oben ziemlich nah nebeneinander. Ich glaube das würde man gut drauf kriegen.


----------



## florian_ac (11. April 2011)

Geil! DH-Flashmob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houseinferno (11. April 2011)

Hehe, sehr geil!


----------



## Jetpilot (11. April 2011)

Warum nicht? Wann habt ihr denn Zeit/Lust was zu machen? Mir würde Sa/So passen.


----------



## TomatoAc (11. April 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ja nice! Ich dachte einfach mal erst paar schöne aufnahmen sammeln gehen, gucken worauf wir so bock haben.




Dann gehört aber die Treppe von der RWTH Hauptgebäude Eingangstür bis runter zum Kármán als Aufmacher oder Ende dazu, wenns ein richtiger Aachen Film werden soll 
Oder Westpark-Hügel-Downhill zum Grill ^^


----------



## Houseinferno (11. April 2011)

wer schreibt jetzt das drehbuch, wird wohl ein etwas größeres projekt :-D


----------



## eLw00d (11. April 2011)

Samstag Winterberg, also Sonntag dann. 

An Ideen scheints nicht zu mangeln. Man braucht dann halt mal echt viele Leute!
Wenn die Leute hier aus dem thread + Freunde kommen würden wär das bestimmt genug.


----------



## Jetpilot (11. April 2011)

auf jeden fall. Ich würde vorschlagen, genauen Zeiten und Treffpunkte gibt es in der facebookgruppe, sind ja die meisten hier aktiven drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (11. April 2011)

Oh, jetzt ists öffentlich.

Ne, die meisten sind nicht drin. Wir sind doch nur 19.


----------



## Jetpilot (11. April 2011)

Egal, dann gibts halt PN...


----------



## Take-Off (11. April 2011)

gibts schon wen für die outtakes?

für dumme stürze bin ich leider häufig zuhaben


----------



## Dornfelder (12. April 2011)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Mit dem ersten Hang hab ich so lange Zeit meine Probleme gehabt...


Vor ein paar Jahren waren wir noch so bekloppt und sind da mit unseren Rennsemmeln runter. In diesem Fall vorne und hinten 80mm:
http://de.sevenload.com/videos/j6LSgjF-Tobelrone-Mutprobe-Stadtwald-AC-1
Hab' jedes mal meinen inneren Schweinehund besiegen müssen und am Ende sieht es sooo harmlos aus.
Ist natürlich mit euren Stunts dort nicht zu vergleichen, aber mit dem bisschen Federweg geht das wohl auch kaum 
Mit dem VOITL Hardtail hab' ich mich nie getraut.


----------



## Bas-t (12. April 2011)

So sind Thorsten und ich eh in ac unterwegs....
Was anderes:ka-freitag gruppenausflug zu den filthys?die Belgier müssten da nen normalen Werktag haben....


----------



## tommyOO (12. April 2011)

@dornfelder
hehe hammer,nit schlecht,war vor zwei Jahren mit meinem 11 Jahre alten Giant Cross Series mit 50mm in WB mit Kollegen die alle Freerider gefahren sind. Bin alle runter ausser NS und DH. Bei der 4X haben die Kidis gedacht da käm ein Rennrad geflogen. 
Für Samstag wär ich auch zu haben mit einem Freund . Oder macht ihr das doch Sonntags?


----------



## Jetpilot (12. April 2011)

ich werde beide tage unterwegs sein mit der Cam. Gegen 10 an der Waldschenke


----------



## Majestic1987 (13. April 2011)

Bin Sonntag auch wieder am Start, also 10 Uhr Waldschenke? Oder später?


----------



## Jetpilot (13. April 2011)

nee, ist gut


----------



## eLw00d (13. April 2011)

Am Wochenende sind ja schon die T-Mobile Extreme Playgrounds.
Bin Sonntag also auch nicht dabei. :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (13. April 2011)

Tjoa Saison hat wieder angefangen.. Wochenende ist bei mir Arbeiten angesagt..


----------



## Jetpilot (13. April 2011)

OK, also wer kann jetzt Samstag und wer Sonntag? Vielleicht beschränken wir uns dann nur auf den Samstag?


----------



## Houseinferno (13. April 2011)

Bin Samstag mit Rob am Start.


----------



## Bas-t (13. April 2011)

Ich bin am Sonntag mit nem Kollegen unterwegs...kannst dich ja anschliessen Dom....


----------



## tommyOO (13. April 2011)

ebenfalls Samstag mit nem Kollegen aus Aachen


----------



## Majestic1987 (13. April 2011)

Na wenn dit so is, dann komm ik och am Samstach, wa


----------



## Jetpilot (13. April 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## Majestic1987 (15. April 2011)

Bin morgen früh gegen 10 am Start, wenn jemand Lust hat ;-)


----------



## Bas-t (15. April 2011)

Du sau...da hab ich schon die frühstückspause hinter mir....
Meh....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (17. April 2011)

bin ab halb 11 an der toblerone anzutreffen ! man sieht sich !


----------



## tommyOO (17. April 2011)

gestern wars etwas ruhiger an der Strecke aber schön. Jetpilot hat fleißig gefilmt,danke für die Mühe.Man sieht sich.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (17. April 2011)

tobi ist zur zeit ja mal hammerfett!
schade nur dass unser ausritt heute ein jähes ende gefunden hat als sich mein kollege am letzten sprung zersäbelt hat und in den gegenhang gekracht ist :/
nach nur 7,5h (!) in der uniklinik-----> schultergelenksprengung Tossi 3

jemand die tage unterwegs?


----------



## The Great (18. April 2011)

Auf jeden Dienstag und vllt Donnerstag.


----------



## PlanB (18. April 2011)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> schade nur dass unser ausritt heute ein jähes ende gefunden hat als sich mein kollege am letzten sprung zersäbelt hat und in den gegenhang gekracht ist :/
> nach nur 7,5h (!) in der uniklinik-----> schultergelenksprengung Tossi 3



In den Gegenhang? Wie schnell war der, 180? Naja, gute Besserung auf jeden Fall. Und beim nächsten Mal lieber Luisen- oder Marienhospital, da gehts schneller!


----------



## DerMolch (18. April 2011)

Der hat eigentlich nen Orden verdient! Oh man...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (18. April 2011)

naja ist etwas frontlastig geworden im letzten drittel seiner flugbahn und ist deswegen quasi auf dem vorderrad gelandet--->weitergerollt ---->übern lenker und voll in die kompression :/

wird wohl in ca. 6 wochen wieder auf der höhe sein.


----------



## florian_ac (18. April 2011)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> wird wohl in ca. 6 wochen wieder auf der höhe sein.


 
optimistisch


----------



## Houseinferno (18. April 2011)

Optimistisch ist super 
Denk ich auch immer und fahr einfach, vielleciht auch net so ratsam, aber ich kann nicht anders bei dem Wetter und den Trails ;-)
Bei mir sind es jetzt schon 3 Monate und noch nicht wirklich gut, trotzdem gute Besserung!
Kann ne gute KG empfehlen :-D


----------



## tommyOO (18. April 2011)

nicht schön zuhören sowas. Welcher letzter Sprung? Auf der Toblerone?


----------



## MindPatterns (18. April 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> nicht schön zuhören sowas. Welcher letzter Sprung? Auf der Toblerone?



Wird wohl der letzte Kicker am Hang zum Buschtunnel gewesen sein, also ganz am Ende(?). Gute Besserung in jedem Fall! Haben Protektoren nichts genutzt?


----------



## Jetpilot (19. April 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/13043


----------



## NoBeerForFear (19. April 2011)

sehr schön! das erste mal das ich sehe das jemand das el dorado roadgap springt. mir ist das teil in der ausfahrt momentan noch zu sketchy 

nochmals zu meinem kollegen: das war der sprung in der ausfahrt der tobi nach dem letzten steilstück über diesen alten baumstamm oder was das ist. also das aller aller aller letzte teil was man fahren kann.


----------



## MindPatterns (19. April 2011)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> sehr schön! das erste mal das ich sehe das jemand das el dorado roadgap springt. mir ist das teil in der ausfahrt momentan noch zu sketchy



Ich hab am Wochenende gelernt, daß der linke Trail der El Dorado ist und der rechte der Naturknaller. Aber naja, jeder behauptet was anderes...


----------



## Majestic1987 (19. April 2011)

Auf jeden Fall ist der linke sehr nice geworden...finds jetzt besser als vorher...man kann schön flott runtershredden....


----------



## MindPatterns (19. April 2011)

Links von oben oder links von unten aus gesehen? Was hat sich denn geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Majestic1987 (19. April 2011)

Links von oben aus gesehen xD

Früher kam man auf das letzte Stück vor dem Roadgap über eine Rechtskurve nach nem kleinen Double, dann kam ein kleiner Kicker, ein Double und dann noch n Kicker...war von der Einfahrt her immer blöd, weil man nicht so richtig flott war beim ersten Kicker. Jetz kommt man locker von weiter oben und kann richtig Gas geben.


----------



## Gap. (19. April 2011)

So hier nochmal ein Video von mir


----------



## MindPatterns (19. April 2011)

Gap. schrieb:


> So hier nochmal ein Video von mir



Sauber


----------



## Bas-t (19. April 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/13043



sehr sehr geiles video Jungs!!
Hat auch echt Spaß gemacht muss man wiederholen,...
Da ihr Sonntag nachdem ihr weg wart verpasst habt wie ich mir mein Vorderrad zerschossen habe, bin ich im mom n bissl Bikelos, und würde mich bereiterklären am WE Kameraman zu spielen falls ihr bock habt,...
kannst dich ja melden Dom,..


Gruß


----------



## Majestic1987 (19. April 2011)

Krasses Vid,

mag mir mal einer erklären, welche die Trails waren, die ich so mal garnich kenne?

Und: Das Roadgap am Ende, ist das "Koffer"??

Achja, ist Freitag jemand biken? Will endlich mal das dumme Toblerone-Roadgap hüpfen aber wär Mist, wenn unten keiner aufpasst.


----------



## tommyOO (19. April 2011)

sauber Jetpilot,ist ja ein schönes Filmchen geworden. Bin Samstag in Willingen.Noch einer da von der Truppe hier?


----------



## Gap. (19. April 2011)

Danke!
ja das am ende ist koffer, dann sieht man noch naturknaller, eldorado, toblerone und nen no-name spot


----------



## tommyOO (19. April 2011)

also wenn hier von der Truppe Samstag noch einer mit will nach Willingen,hab noch einen Platz frei.


----------



## Jetpilot (19. April 2011)

Bas-t schrieb:


> sehr sehr geiles video Jungs!!
> Hat auch echt Spaß gemacht muss man wiederholen,...
> Da ihr Sonntag nachdem ihr weg wart verpasst habt wie ich mir mein Vorderrad zerschossen habe, bin ich im mom n bissl Bikelos, und würde mich bereiterklären am WE Kameraman zu spielen falls ihr bock habt,...
> kannst dich ja melden Dom,..
> ...



Wie Vorderrad kaputt? Wie das? Sowas ärgerliches...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (19. April 2011)

hmja hab mich ziemlich übel zerlegt als ich ausweichen musste und dann quasi frontal in den Anlieger nach dem Drop geknallt bin,.. 
Dafür bin ich der erste dern Frontflip mit Bike auf dem El Dorado gepackt hat^^


----------



## The Great (19. April 2011)

Starke Videos hier!

@Jetpilot
Kanns sein, dass wir uns vorhin auf dem Jazztrail getroffen haben?


----------



## eLw00d (20. April 2011)

Die Videos sind echt bombe geworden!



tommyOO schrieb:


> also wenn hier von der Truppe Samstag noch einer mit will nach Willingen,hab noch einen Platz frei.



Wenn ich Knete hätte... arg.
Naja, muss auch nich jede Woche ins Sauerland.
Nächsten Monat wieder


----------



## tommyOO (20. April 2011)

naja jetzt ist Ostern und ein langes WE,dann gönn ich mir das mal. Und so teuer ist so ein Besuch auch nicht.
@BasT
nit schlecht ein Front auf der El D. Bestimmt im oberen Teil auf dem Double.


----------



## Jetpilot (20. April 2011)

The Great schrieb:


> Starke Videos hier!
> 
> @Jetpilot
> Kanns sein, dass wir uns vorhin auf dem Jazztrail getroffen haben?



Kann gut sein. Aber ich wollte nochwas gesagt haben:
Ich habe diese und letzte Woche größere Mengen Müll unten am Jazztrail gefunden. Insgesammt sicher 10 Dosen irgendwelcher Energydrinks und Verpackungen von Kaubonbons. Weil das alles Belgische waren und von den Bikern aus Aachen wohl eher die Minderheit in Belgien einauft, gehe ich davon aus, dass es keiner von uns war, sondern welche von den Kids aus der Umgebung da, die wir da letztens an diesem kleinen Drop beobachtet haben. Insofern werde ich jetzt keinen Apell ablassen, weil ich eh nicht die richtigen erreiche, aber bitte schaut immer mal hin ob da was liegt und nehmt vielleicht ein oder zwei teile mit, sonst bildet sich da ne Müllgrube.


----------



## The Great (20. April 2011)

Drop am Ende vom Jazztrail? Weiß nicht welcher da gemeint sein soll, Müll haben wir auch nicht gesehen. Allerdings waren wir gestern gegen 4 Uhr wohl die ersten auf der Strecke und haben von oben bis unten wieder quer gelegte Stämme gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (20. April 2011)

Der Drop den ich meine ist nicht auf dem Jazztrail selber sondern etwa 100m weiter den Forstweg hoch auf der rechten seite. Letzterzeit scheinen sich da Kids aus der Umgebung aufzuhalten die ich nicht recht einschätzen kann, aber so vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, das die den Müll hinterlassen haben. Als einer meiner Mitfahrer die letztens drauf angesprochen hat, wurde mit einem recht hastigen "Nein" geantwortet, das hat mich etwas stutzig gemacht. Der Müll war am Jazztrailausgang plaziert und lag verstreut auf beiden Seiten des Weges.


----------



## eLw00d (20. April 2011)

Hmm, es nervt so...





















Haben's wieder aufgeräumt.


btw: Wichtige news in der Facebook-Gruppe!


----------



## inonoob (20. April 2011)

Das darf doch nicht war sein, der Anlieger hat mich 4 Stunden gekostet das letzte mal. Verdammmttt das NERFTTT. War das der Förster oder wieder diese Ökoterroristen.


----------



## eLw00d (20. April 2011)

Ich tippe auf genervte Waldbesucher.
Vielleicht Renter die einfach ne Beschäftigung brauchen.

Der Anlieger ist noch weitestgehend intakt.
Den hast du/ habt ihr letztes Mal echt gut hin bekommen! Danke für die Arbeit.
Wenn die Erde wieder feucht ist muss man da nochmal ein bisschen nachbessern, aber der tut's im Moment noch ganz gut.


----------



## The Great (20. April 2011)

Den Baum haben wir vor ca 2 Wochen genauso gefunden...


----------



## eLw00d (20. April 2011)

Achso, dachte der wär frisch umgeknickt...

naja, dann sollten wir den vllt mal ganz abmachen und weit weg legen.


----------



## Sumpfgeist (20. April 2011)

wie sieht es denn jetzt eigentlich mit der vereinsgründung aus? man hat ja nix mehr davon gehört. Ich hoffe man kann endlich mal wasvereinbaren mit der stadt aachen oder so.


----------



## eLw00d (20. April 2011)

Hast ne PN.


----------



## MindPatterns (20. April 2011)

Kann man ja nicht oft genug erwähnen, daß vor dem ersten Runterballern eine Streckeninspektion angebracht ist, um sich nicht unnötig der Gefahr auszusetzen. In und um den Bombenkrater liegen morgens auch schonmal ganz gerne Äste. Und nein, die sind mit Sicherheit nicht "einfach so" da reingefallen...


----------



## Jetpilot (22. April 2011)

Mir Platzt echt gleich der Kragen. Heute Morgen hat mein Vater wieder 6 Dosen und diverse Papierchen unten am Jazztrail gefunden. Anscheinend wird das jetzt zur Gewohnheit eines oder mehrerer den Müll da ständig zu verklappen.
Sollte es so sein, das derjenige/diejenigen unerwarteterweise hier mitließt/lesen: Weder ich noch die anderen sind die Müllabfuhr, wenn ich dich/euch dabei erwische, lass ich die Polizei kommen und zeig dich wegen Umweltverschmutzung an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (22. April 2011)

richtig so ! Wenn ich einen antreffe wandert der Müll schön in seine Hosentaschen zurück und ne Verwarnung


----------



## inonoob (23. April 2011)

Hey

Ist jetzt gleich jemand aug der Tobi ??

mfg Ino


----------



## Heamoglobin (23. April 2011)

Hallo,

Mir ist heute mein Schaltauge abgerissen und ich habe eigendlich noch zwei Urlaubstage vor mir, die ich zum Biken nutzen möchte. Ich bräuche entweder ein Schaltauge für ein Posion-Bike (Klick) oder ein Notfallschaltauge. Wenn Du eins von beiden hast und es mir verkaufen würdest, fänd ich das voll knorke. 
Am besten schreibst du mir eine Nachricht oder rufst mich kurz an. 01578-1944922

Vielen Dank im vorraus!


----------



## tommyOO (26. April 2011)

Leute was ist mit dem Brand in Aachen? Ist das Stück rund um die Strecken auch betroffen? Wollten am We nochmal aufschlagen


----------



## eLw00d (26. April 2011)

Brand ?! Im Wald?


----------



## john_sales (26. April 2011)

Hohes Venn, soweit ich weiß


----------



## Houseinferno (26. April 2011)

jepp, torfbrände im hohen venn, soll aber wieder ganz gut unter kontrolle sein.


----------



## Majestic1987 (26. April 2011)

Das ist am Hohen Venn, das ist ne ganze Ecke weg vom Aachener Wald ;-)


----------



## PlanB (26. April 2011)

Im Aachener Wald ist noch alles roger, waren eben da...  Aber Vorsicht ist trotzdem geboten. Morgen solls zumindest mal ein bissl tröpfeln, das ist auch ausnahmsweise mal ganz gut so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Majestic1987 (26. April 2011)

Dass man zwischen Tonnenweise Holz und Gestrüpp kein Streichholz anmacht, sollte klar sein ;-) 

Ist morgen früh gegen 9 jemand fahren?


----------



## tommyOO (26. April 2011)

na da kann ich ja beruhigt sein,hab von nem Kollegen irgendwas mit Aachener Wald Nahe Belgien gehört.Dachte schon bitte nicht die jute Tobi


----------



## TomatoAc (26. April 2011)

Hohes Venn ist eher bei Roetgen einzuordnen, grob geschätzt 20km von der Toblerone entfernt 

Ist morgen ab ca. 13/14 Uhr einer im Wald unterwegs?


----------



## DerMolch (27. April 2011)

Ich will auch biken.... Verletzungspause! Damn!!


----------



## Jetpilot (27. April 2011)

Wie verletzt? Was ist passiert?

Edit: habs grad gelesen, gute besserung!


----------



## Houseinferno (27. April 2011)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Ich will auch biken.... Verletzungspause! Damn!!




ich leide mit Dir, am 4. kommt raus ob ich operiert werden muss, voll nervig bei dem wetter :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (27. April 2011)

Ich bin bereits am Tag des Unfalls operiert worden...!
Beim DH-Rennen einen Kicker nur halb erwischt und mit Vollgas Kopfüber in einen Baum. Im ersten Moment dachte ich "das war's". Ich war auch kurz ohne Bewusstsein, jedenfalls hat es gekribbelt und das Leben kam wieder ;-)
Ich habe Riesen Glück gehabt, es ist die linke Elle gebrochen und ich habe jetzt eine Titanplatte im Arm. Hatte natürlich Jacket usw getragen. Wenn man bedenkt das der Bruch unterm Armprotektor lag und ich blutige Abdrücke von Brustpanzer und Crashpant habe....! Ohne die Schoner sähe ich jetzt anders aus!


----------



## NoBeerForFear (27. April 2011)

gute besserung toshi!

ich bin morgen so ab 11 uhr +/- 40 min an der tobi und so zu treffen, egal welches wetter man is ja nicht aus zucker


----------



## The Great (27. April 2011)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Ich bin bereits am Tag des Unfalls operiert worden...!
> Beim DH-Rennen einen Kicker nur halb erwischt und mit Vollgas Kopfüber in einen Baum. Im ersten Moment dachte ich "das war's". Ich war auch kurz ohne Bewusstsein, jedenfalls hat es gekribbelt und das Leben kam wieder ;-)
> Ich habe Riesen Glück gehabt, es ist die linke Elle gebrochen und ich habe jetzt eine Titanplatte im Arm. Hatte natürlich Jacket usw getragen. Wenn man bedenkt das der Bruch unterm Armprotektor lag und ich blutige Abdrücke von Brustpanzer und Crashpant habe....! Ohne die Schoner sähe ich jetzt anders aus!



War das am Montag in Krefeld? Dann hab ich dich unten gesehen. Welcher Kicker ist den gemeint? Mich hats im im zweiten Lauf 2 Mal abgeschmissen. Knochen sind aber heile. Bauchnabel weit abwärts ist dafür gut bunt. Und die Gürtelschnalle ist in mehrere Teile gebrochen.

Wie war denn deine erste Zeit? Gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## DerMolch (27. April 2011)

The Great schrieb:


> War das am Montag in Krefeld? Dann hab ich dich unten gesehen. Welcher Kicker ist den gemeint? Mich hats im im zweiten Lauf 2 Mal abgeschmissen. Knochen sind aber heile. Bauchnabel weit abwärts ist dafür gut bunt. Und die Gürtelschnalle ist in mehrere Teile gebrochen.
> 
> Wie war denn deine erste Zeit? Gute und schnelle Besserung!



Ja, Krefeld! Ich hab den Kicker nach dem Steinfeld schief erwischt und dann kam der Baum.
Zeit vom ersten Lauf ist 61,5s glaub ich.


----------



## tommyOO (29. April 2011)

bin Sonntag auch nochmal mit nem Kollegen an der Tobi anzutreffen.Mal sehen wie die Strecke aussieht. Wer ist noch da?


----------



## flowjoe (30. April 2011)

Moin Moin,
ich fahre am Donnerstag von Aachen aus nach Winterberg und habe noch ein Platz im Auto frei. Falls jemand Lust hat kann ich diesen Jemand gerne mitnehmen. Wir sind bis jetzt zu zweit im Auto(Sharan) und aus Kassel kommt auch noch einer (evt. 2). Einer von uns ist Anfänger, der aus Kassel und ich fahren schon seit sieben Jahren. Wir werden uns wahrscheinlich die meiste Zeit auf dem DH bewegen. 
Bei Interesse bitte melden.
Gruß Flo


----------



## binas (1. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend, 
wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine busverbindung aus Aachen city ( wo die geschäfte alle sind) zur toblerone nennen kann, wollte mit einem freund dahin und wir wissen halt nicht wie wir hinkommen sollen. Wir kommen aus Herzogenrath

mfg binas


----------



## Majestic1987 (1. Mai 2011)

Bus und Bike geht in Aachen nicht vor 19 Uhr soweit ich weiß. Entweder per Auto...oder ihr fahrt per Bahn bis Aachen Schanz und dann die Lütticher Straße entlang. Ist nicht schön, aber in 20 min. machbar.


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Mai 2011)

Habt ihr Schülertickets/Studententickets? Dann müsstet ihr nur ein Fahrradticket lösen und könnt mit der Bahn von H'Rath bis Schanz fahren. Von dort aus sind es vielleicht 15min fahrradfahren bis zur Toblerone


----------



## binas (1. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Findet man das von der lütticher straße aus denn leicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (1. Mai 2011)

Hast PN


----------



## Bas-t (2. Mai 2011)

Komme selbst aus Kohlscheid, seid ihr zufällig welche vom bahnspot?

Also wie gesagt, Zug bis zur schanz und dann treten....hehe


----------



## testbike (9. Mai 2011)

hi 
ich wollte hier mal eine frage stellen und zwar möchte ich gerne auf ein DH bike umsteigen 
welche könnt ihr mir vorschlagen?preis sollte nicht mehr als 2500 überschreiten
was ich bis jetzt gefunden haben für den preis is das neue operator dh


----------



## slmslvn (9. Mai 2011)

yt-industries tues DH.. Frag mal den Toschi der fährt das..


----------



## DerMolch (9. Mai 2011)

Oh ja, nach der Zwangspause fahre ich's wieder..
Bei Fragen zum Bike, PM an mich..


----------



## Take-Off (9. Mai 2011)

das YT kann ich auch nur wärmstens empfehlen, preis-leistung ist echt klasse!!!
sonst gibts glaub ich von norco noch was, glaub n günstiges Scott Gambler auch oder von Bergamont.

lg Bernd


----------



## tommyOO (12. Mai 2011)

wer ist Samstag Nachmittag noch an der Strecke anzutreffen oder ist die ganze Truppe am Stand in der City?


----------



## Majestic1987 (12. Mai 2011)

Kannst auch n Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 kaufen. Liegt bei 2000.


----------



## Roblux (18. Mai 2011)

hey, ich hab heute auch ma an der Toblerone vorbei geschaut, leider nur zu Fuß, ohne Fahrrad, da ich keins hab  
Ich bin im moment aber echt stark am überlegen mir eins zu kaufen, da ich einfach mal was machen muss, wenn keine klausurphase is gammel ich hier in aachen einfach nur rum, is auch nich das Wahre,...
n freund von mir hat mir n echt gutes Angebot für n Downhiller (Kona Stab Deluxe) gemacht, bin stark am überlegen ob ich das Bike kaufen soll, ich weiß halt nur nicht ob ich wirklich die 200mm federweg vorne und hinten brauche, kann ja auch sein, das ich mit nem leichteren Freerider mit 170/170mm glücklicher werde, falls ich mal n paar trails fahren will, die nich nur steil bergab gehen (ich weiß ja nicht, was es sonst noch schönes hier in aachen neben der Toblerone gibt)

Früher bin ich n bisschen Dirt gefahren, bin zwar schon ein/zwei mal mit nem Fully im Bikepark gefahren, kann jedoch nicht wirklich einschätzen mit was fürn Rad ich in Aachen glücklicher werden würde. helft mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (18. Mai 2011)

freerider reicht für aachen, auch für parks hier ums eck.


----------



## Roblux (19. Mai 2011)

das n freerider reichen würde, hab ich mir fast gedacht. Aber wär da nicht das gute freundschaftsangebot, weil so viel geld hab ich im moment leider nicht, neu kaufen fällt weg und um lange auf n günstiges gebrauchtes zu warten, bin ich zu ungeduldig. 
Hätte ich mehr Geld, dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon längst n SX-Trail und wär super glücklich 

mir reicht's schon wenn jemand sagen würde, das n DH-bike nicht völliger Overkill is, dann könnte ich das ruhigen Gewissens kaufen und endlich mal wieder fahren, je öfter ich eure Videos daumen: an dieser Stelle) gucke, desto mehr Lust hab ich selber wieder zu fahren

schönen Abend noch und bis hoffentlich bald mal am Trail


----------



## DerMolch (19. Mai 2011)

Ja man, wenn du es haben willst dann Kauf es dir halt 
Rein für den Aachener Wald ist das Käse, ich hätte keine Lust mit meinem Downhiller hier (Freeride-)Touren zu fahren. Du schränkst dich damit echt ein, und wie gut das Abgebot ist können wir ja gerade nicht beurteilen. Letztendlich ist es nur so gut wie der resultierende Nutzen...!
Ich fahre im Aachener Wald, incl. Toblerone am liebsten mein 175/180mm Enduro..


----------



## PlanB (19. Mai 2011)

Genau so siehts aus. Ein DH-Bike für den Aachener Wald IST völliger Overkill! Wenn man Ambitionen hat damit hauptsächlich Bikeparks bzw. Rennen anzufahren, dann ok. Aber wenn nicht, dann ist das auf Dauer relativ spaßfrei. Was man auf den Videos nämlich fast nie sieht, ist dass man mit sonem Bock die meiste Zeit hochschiebt und nicht runterfährt - das muss einem klar sein...

Mit nem Trailbike kann man hier in einer Tour locker ein duzend Trails abklappern, ohne dabei irgendwas doppelt zu fahren. Ich rate deshalb maximal zum tourentauglichen Freerider, besser Enduro. Meine Trailrakete für Aachen hat bewusst nur 150mm vorne wie hinten und damit lass ich nix aus - auch nicht auf der Toblerone. Und langsamer ist man damit auch nicht, bei den flachen Trails ist ein Bike was man gut pedalieren eher noch von Vorteil.


----------



## Roblux (19. Mai 2011)

super, danke für eure Tipps !! dann werd ich mir das mit dem Donwhiller noch mal überlegen, auch wenn der vergleichsweise leicht ist und vlt doch mal aufm Gebrauchtmarkt nach nem schicken freerider ausschau halten, merci


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (20. Mai 2011)

jemand in malmedy am sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommyOO (21. Mai 2011)

gleich noch einer an der Tobi anzutreffen?


----------



## inonoob (21. Mai 2011)

Heute Abend so gegen 18.00. Im Moment ist mir das zu heiß ^^. Passt aber auf beim letzten steil Stück der ist zerstört 

mfg Ino


----------



## Take-Off (23. Mai 2011)

heute im nachmittag bis abends im wald? wollt n bisschen radln gehn...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (27. Mai 2011)

fährt jemand am sonntag nach malmedy??


----------



## tommyOO (27. Mai 2011)

ich nicht aber morgen an der Tobi/Jazztrail mit nem Freund,hoffe das Wetter stimmt. Habt ihr was von Regen gehört?


----------



## Jetpilot (27. Mai 2011)

morgen soll das wetter gut sein.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (27. Mai 2011)

meine kette hängt durch, die kasette eiert, mein kettenblatt hat nen höhenschlag und mein dämpfer mach witzige liebevolle quietsch geräusche  aber ich denke man wird mich morgen antreffen  

zwei sachen wollte ich an dieser stelle trotz allem nochmal klarstellen:

biken ist das beste was man überhaupt machen kann und ich bin froh in aachen zu studieren


----------



## Majestic1987 (27. Mai 2011)

Bin am Montag Morgen zwischen 8 und 9 am Naturknaller/Toblerone/Jazztrail. Wenn wer Lust hat, kommt vorbei ;-)


----------



## TomatoAc (29. Mai 2011)

Jemand so gegen 2 an Toblerone oder Jazztrail?


----------



## TomatoAc (4. Juni 2011)

Jemand heute noch da oder jetzt gleich Bock noch hinzufahren bis es dunkel wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NatureOne (4. Juni 2011)

Ist Morgen wer unterwegs?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (4. Juni 2011)

jo aber nach kroatien  urlaub!


----------



## NatureOne (4. Juni 2011)

Sau <(^^,)> schönen Urlaub


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Juni 2011)

morgen? Wetterbericht geguckt?


----------



## NatureOne (4. Juni 2011)

Hm warm isses trotzdem ^^ 24 25 grad werd morgen trotzdem fahren gehen ist ja nur was wasser


----------



## Grashalm (7. Juni 2011)

Vom letzten We:




Rider: Bighitracer


----------



## eLw00d (7. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön!


----------



## atha58 (7. Juni 2011)

hey,

suche eine funktionsfähige hinterradbremse für max 60 euro mit einer 185mm oder 203mmm scheibe 
falls jemand eine hat bitte bei mir melden


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Juni 2011)

wo kann man denn auf der Toblerone so abheben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (7. Juni 2011)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Sehr schön!








> wo kann man denn auf der Toblerone so abheben?


Im oberen Teil, die letzte der vielen Bodenwellen.


----------



## PlanB (7. Juni 2011)

Sehr schickes Bild. Das ist quasi die Pussi-Line, wenn man am Start einfach geradeaus runterbrät.  Aber ich muss wohl zugeben, dass ich da so auch noch nicht abgezogen hab.


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Juni 2011)

ahso, ich dachte schon er würde zwei der wellen auf der rechten linie doublen. Weil das wäre definiv ein ziemlich krasser Stunt...


----------



## tommyOO (7. Juni 2011)

und ich hab schon an Jazztrail gedacht.Sieht ja auch so aus im unteren Teil.


----------



## Majestic1987 (7. Juni 2011)

Morgen 11-12 Uhr Toblerone und Eldorado/Naturknaller shredden. Vielleicht auch ne Runde zum Jazztrail. Wer Lust hat -> Mehr Leute = Mehr Spaß.


----------



## TomatoAc (7. Juni 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> und ich hab schon an Jazztrail gedacht.Sieht ja auch so aus im unteren Teil.




Den hatte ich auch im Verdacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Majestic1987 (8. Juni 2011)

Ganz vergessen: Habe letzte Woche am Roadgap des Naturknaller ein Paar Giro Remedy Handschuhe, Größe M, in Grün-Weiß-Schwarz gefunden. Wenn die wem hier gehören, sagt mir doch kurz Bescheid.


----------



## sebnap (12. Juni 2011)

Kann man mit einem Nerve XC 5.0 auch so auf der Strecke abgehen?


----------



## broeckchen (12. Juni 2011)

sebnap schrieb:


> Kann man mit einem Nerve XC 5.0 auch so auf der Strecke abgehen?



Wenn man Abstriche bei Fahrkomfort und Haltbarkeit des Bikes macht, durchaus. Sollest du noch die 2,25er NN fahren, ist der Grenzbereich halt was eng.


----------



## sebnap (12. Juni 2011)

broeckchen schrieb:


> Wenn man Abstriche bei Fahrkomfort und Haltbarkeit des Bikes macht, durchaus. Sollest du noch die 2,25er NN fahren, ist der Grenzbereich halt was eng.



Fahrkomfort  bin doch keine Heulsuse. 
Haltbarkeit, macht mir schon mehr sorgen.

Das Fahrrad wird noch in Einzelteilen um die Welt geschifft. Aber bald ... 

In wie fern sind die NobbyNic nicht gut genug?


----------



## broeckchen (12. Juni 2011)

Haben eher wenig Rollwiederstand und keine verstärkte Seitenwand, habe mir  schon mal ein Loch in die Reifenflanke geschlitzt. Nen 2,25er Reifen kann halt einfach weniger Kräfte übertragen als ein 2,4er Reifen. Und wenn der NN wegrutscht (mir z.B. auf Schotter und/oder feuchtem Boden passiert) kündigt sich das nicht wirklich vorher an.


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Juni 2011)

fahr mal einen Reifen im Kaliber Maxxis Highroller, dann weißt du was der Nobby Nic kann und was nicht. An nem Tourenbike ist der sicher nicht verkehrt aber fürs Gröbere zieh ich dann doch lieber was Dickeres auf.
Genau darum würde ich mir das Nerve auch für Touren aufheben und nicht mit hardcorefahrerei kaputtvergewaltigen.


----------



## sebnap (12. Juni 2011)

Ich dacht das wär eine Tour.  

Für Hardcorefahrerei hab ich kein Geld, das Nerve war absolute Schmerzgrenze.

Ich schätze aber das es etwas typisch für das Board ist die Ausrüstung für jede Wurzel über die man fährt entsprechend mit vielen Euros anzupassen. Bin auch einige Strecken ohne Federung gefahren und lebe noch.

Mal schauen wie sich das Nerve schlägt, irgendwann in ein paar Jahren kann es ja ein Enduro/Freerider werden wenn das Geld dafür da ist. Meter lange Sprünge müssen nicht drin sein. Aber sone Toblerone Tour will ich schon machen.


----------



## broeckchen (12. Juni 2011)

Das Wurzelfeld und die Sprünge sind wohl eher eine Tortour für das Rad.
Aber es gibt ja noch viele andere Strecken im Wald um Aachen die viel Spaß machen und eher Tourencharakter haben (z.B. die Hasenjagt und der folgende Trail an der Grenze entlang).


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Juni 2011)

Hasenjagt? Stürzen sich da immer alle auf "Hasen" (oder euros) das der so heißt? Musste mir mal zeigen, kenn ich nicht...


----------



## broeckchen (13. Juni 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Hasenjagt? Stürzen sich da immer alle auf "Hasen" (oder euros) das der so heißt? Musste mir mal zeigen, kenn ich nicht...



kennste bestimmt,
wenn du vom Pelzerturm aus zu dem Trail durch die Panzersperren entlang nach Belgien fähertst, der Weg, der sich durch die Baume schlängelt, quasi wie ein gejagter Hase Haken schlägt. 
Vielleicht heißet der Trail auch anders, finde den Namen aber passend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Majestic1987 (13. Juni 2011)

Mit dem Nerve kommst du die Toblerone auch runter. Gibt auch genügend Leute, die da mit nem Hardtail runterfahren.

Allerdings ist man halt mit nem FR/DH wesentlich flotter unterwegs, würde ich - als ausgewiesener Nicht-CC'ler - behaupten.

Und was die Reifen betrifft: Ich hab letztens mit Minion's nen Platten auf der Toblerone gehabt ;-)


----------



## eLw00d (13. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr da oft genug mit meinem Hardtail und Big Bettys mit Einfachkarkasse runter und hatte bisher keinen Platten.

Ist aber auch ein wenig Glückssache bei den ganzen spitzen Steinen.
Wie Sven schon sagt, auch mit nem Minion DH kann man Pech haben.

Aber mal abgesehen davon ist man mit gescheiten Reifen einfach viel schneller unterwegs.


----------



## Majestic1987 (13. Juni 2011)

Zitat: "Sven...ich will deine Reifen!"


----------



## eLw00d (13. Juni 2011)

^^

War ne lohnende Investition!


----------



## Majestic1987 (13. Juni 2011)

Wobei ich fest überzeugt bin, der Kaiser wär noch ne bessere gewesen. Werde das beizeiten, wenn ich mal wieder Geld übrig hab, testen


----------



## eLw00d (13. Juni 2011)

Wir haben die Reifen noch nicht ansatzweise im Grenzbereich bewegt, wie will man da gescheit vergleichen?

Ich bin die Kaiser schon nen halben Tag auf dem Winterberg dh gefahren. Fühlen sich klasse an, genau wie die Minions.
Sind halt schweineteuer, sollen dafür aber auch viel länger halten trotz vergleichbar weicher Gummimischung.


----------



## Majestic1987 (13. Juni 2011)

Trocken: Ich stimme dir zu.

Nass: Da habe ich letzte Woche meine Minions über den Grenzbereich hinaus bewegt, weil die im nassen schlichtweg NUR Grenzbereich haben. Und ich erhoffe mir vom Kaiser, dass der trocken genau so gut ist wie der Minion und im nassen eben besser (was nicht schwer ist)


----------



## eLw00d (13. Juni 2011)

Okay, das ist natürlich ein Argument.

Hab auch bei pinkbike gelesen, dass es ein guter Allrounder sein soll.


----------



## Grashalm (14. Juni 2011)

Freut mich das euch das Bild gefällt 

@sebnap

Solange nur die Reifen ein Problem sind doch alles super. Die sind schnell getauscht.
Reifen machen aufjedenfall einen großen Unterschied, mehr Volumen und eine steifere Karkasse erlauben wesentlich weniger Luftdruck und steigern Grip und Dämpfung enorm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inkon (14. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich bin hier der neue aus aachen und wollte euch mal fragen mit welchem bike außer einer enduro man den oder die toblerone fahren kann.

wichtig ist mir das ich das bike in aachen kaufen kann und auch mal mit meiner frau, die reitet , ich sie mit dem bike begleiten kann. bin kein freund von versandbikehandel (wat n wort)

ich dachte an ein all moutain. z.b. rotwild oder was günstigeres.

gruß


----------



## PlanB (14. Juni 2011)

Runter kommst immer, Frage ist, obs Spaß macht... Warum kein Enduro? Ich mein man kauft sich ja kein Bike nur für die Toblerone...


----------



## sebnap (14. Juni 2011)

inkon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin hier der neue aus aachen und wollte euch mal fragen mit welchem bike außer einer enduro man den oder die toblerone fahren kann.
> 
> ...



Bei Velo kannst du Cubes ausprobieren: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=aachen...50.780706,6.088486&spn=0.034027,0.086946&z=14http://maps.google.de/maps?q=aachen...50.780706,6.088486&spn=0.034027,0.086946&z=14

Bei Vortrieb dein Bike selber zusammenschustern: http://www.vortrieb.com/

Die werden da in der Nähe von der Pontstr. gefertigt, man kann praktisch in die Werkstatt reingucken.


----------



## inkon (18. Juni 2011)

hi,

ist zwar kein kaufberatungsthread hier aber trotzdem:

was haltet ihr von diesem:

http://www.droessiger.de/bikes-2011/full-suspension/xra1-2

bekomme ich für 2249 incl. pedale

gruß


----------



## Bas-t (18. Juni 2011)

Die sitzen halt in Weisweiler Drössiger, biste direkt an der Quelle!
Aber nichts desto trotz würde ich für den Einstieg maybe n gebrauchtes nehmen oder zB (ich mag das Bike sehr) ein Lapiere Spicy,..schönes Enduro, gut bergab schön bergauf .--und das kleinste (216) bekommste im netz für 2000...

hier zB
http://www.hibike.de/produkt/09a7313150c15f1334af8909dd586b37/Lapierre Spicy 216.html

Gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Juni 2011)

ich würde im Spicy auch mehr Bergabpotenzial sehen als im Drössiger, ich kenne jemanden der Filthytrails damit (fast) alles ballert, bisher hälts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (18. Juni 2011)

Das Lapierre-Äquivalent zu dem Drössiger-Haufen da oben wäre wohl eher das Zesty... Dass das Spicy besser bergab geht, liegt auf der Hand.

Würd einfach nochmal beim MTB-Store in Eschweiler (u.a. Lapierre) und bei Best Bike in Alsdorf (u.a. Specialized) vorstellig werden und mich beraten lassen. Und natürlich so viel wie geht proberollen. Ist ja auch die Frage, was die momentan überhaupt noch ranbekommen. Die 2011er Modelle sind fast alle weg, die 2012er noch nicht da.

Das Specialized Pitch ist übrigens auch ein Top-Rad!  Und im Vergleich beinahe ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Majestic1987 (18. Juni 2011)

Ich denke, man muss hier klar vergleichen, was man für's Geld bekommt. Ich habe mir das Torque gekauft, weil ich ein Specialized oder ein Lapierre mit dieser Ausstattung für dieses Geld nicht hätte bekommen können.

Du solltest also auch diese Optionen in betracht ziehen.

Fakt ist: Toblerone macht mit nem Freerider einfach mehr Spaß, als mit nem CC. Wenn du auch und gerade bergauf oder Touren fahren willst, macht ein Freerider natürlich keinen Sinn. Aber du sollest darüber nachdenken, was dich am Biken reizt und welche Dinge du in Zukunft im Fokus haben willst. Wenn du sagst "bergab-heizen könnte zu meiner Passion werden" solltest du dir vielleicht eher ein AM oder Enduro, vielleicht sogar einen leichten Freerider zulegen. Wenn du aber im Rahmen einer 40km-Tour einmal die Tobi runter willst, dann tut es auch ein CC.

Insofern ist die Frage "Womit kommt man runter" weniger passend, als die Frage "Was sollte ich kaufen, wenn ich dies und das tun will"


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Juni 2011)

Das Pitch, das scheint ja sowas wie die F-16 unter den fahrrädern zu sein. Gibts schon lange, kann alles und ist wahnsinnig robust.


----------



## inkon (18. Juni 2011)

thx für die ganzen antworten!

prob ist nur das alle "üblichen verdächtigen" (pitch, jekyyl, usw.) nicht mehr in s zu bekommen sind.

watn nu?


----------



## kinschman (18. Juni 2011)

wie wärs damit: http://www.jehlebikes.de/giant-reign-x1-2010.html

gibts noch in S und funktioniert mit schnellen reifen (racing ralph etc...) super als tourenbike und mit "dicken" pellen reichts für nahezu alle späße die es im aachener wald oder den nahegelegenen bikeparks so gibt


----------



## AC-Stef (18. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es den mit YT Noton 

in der Freeride war das Bike als Superenduro absoluter Gewinner in Preis-Leistung 

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=154&xf1864=ovqv54tmgebjaerhjfc3a55qnjvdb1rk

Gruß Stef


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Juni 2011)

sieht zumindest vernünftig aus...


----------



## PlanB (18. Juni 2011)

Er will ein Allmountain, was er möglichst in Aachen kaufen kann. Jetzt kommt ihr hier mit Leichtfreeridern und Versenderbikes. Wenn schon offtopic, dann richtig, oder was?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (19. Juni 2011)

weine nicht kleine eva


----------



## Take-Off (19. Juni 2011)

Es gibt hier ja genug leute die, die üblichen Räder fahren.

Denke es wird sich keiner beschweren wenn du mal fragst, ob du mal probe fahren könntest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AC-Stef (19. Juni 2011)

Sorry dann habe ich nicht wirklich gelesen, kommt nicht wieder vor


----------



## inkon (23. Juni 2011)

hi,

ich stehe jetzt vor folgender auswahl:

teuer, guter Rahmen schlechtere Komponenten:
Comp Version!!

http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/all-mountain/rx1-fs?layout=item



günstiger, schlechterer Rahmen?, bessere Ausstattung

http://www.droessiger.de/bikes-2011/full-suspension/xra1-2


und sorry für den mißbrauch des Threads aber Meinungen von den Leuten die hier in Aachen fahren sind mir halt wichtig.

Gruß


----------



## Majestic1987 (23. Juni 2011)

Und wo soll deiner Meinung nach die Ausstattung des Rotwild schlechter sein?


----------



## inkon (23. Juni 2011)

Majestic1987 schrieb:


> Und wo soll deiner Meinung nach die Ausstattung des Rotwild schlechter sein?




thx für die schnelle Antwort.

genau das ist der punkt den ich hier erfahren möchte.

Es gibt mittlerweile soooviele austattungen das ich nimmer Durchblick.

Ich habe vor ca. 7-8 Jahren mein GT FS mit ner Votech GS4 Verkauft und möchte nun nochmal mit meinen 44Jahren anfangen.

In erster Linie um mich etwas von meinem Job abzulenken.

Beim Rotwild meine ich das Comp.


----------



## Majestic1987 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich denke nicht, dass sich die Ausstattungen viel tun. Ich würde sogar sagen, dass das Rotwild besser ausgestattet ist. Da ich aber weder zu den Rahmen von Rotwild noch von Drössinger etwas sagen kann, muss ich eigentlich fragen: Würdest du beide Marken hier vor Ort kaufen? Weil wenn du auch diese irgendwo bestellen würdest, solltest du dir das Canyon Strive 9.0 mal ansehen. Liegt preislich noch etwas unter dem Rotwild und ist gut ausgestattet.


----------



## inkon (23. Juni 2011)

Ja, ich würde vor Ort kaufen wegen dem Support, dem Einstellen usw.

Dachte an Firebike in Roetgen.


----------



## kinschman (23. Juni 2011)

das rotwild comp ist doch solide ausgestattet, die geometrie liest sich auch nicht verkehrt.
der unterschied zwischen slx und xt komponenten ist nicht soo groß und höchstens am schalthebel zu spüren.
ich würde dir aber nicht empfehlen die crank brother joplin dazu zu nehmen, sondern stattdessen auf die rockshox reverb zu setzen - vorrausgesetzt du hast den bedarf für eine remote-sattelstütze. (spätestens wenn du mal eine probegefahren bist, hast du den  )

schau dir aber vielleicht auch mal ein lapierre zesty an.
das könntest du z.b. über den mtb-store in eschweiler bekommen.


----------



## inkon (25. Juni 2011)

kinschman schrieb:


> das rotwild comp ist doch solide ausgestattet, die geometrie liest sich auch nicht verkehrt.
> der unterschied zwischen slx und xt komponenten ist nicht soo groß und höchstens am schalthebel zu spüren.
> ich würde dir aber nicht empfehlen die crank brother joplin dazu zu nehmen, sondern stattdessen auf die rockshox reverb zu setzen - vorrausgesetzt du hast den bedarf für eine remote-sattelstütze. (spätestens wenn du mal eine probegefahren bist, hast du den  )
> 
> ...



thx für den tipp mit eschweiler. habe heute mal mit denen gesprochen.

mein einsatzbereich erklärt und der typ meinte das für mich auch ein spicy in frage kommt. hab mich mal ein bisserl informiert und denke das das spicy ein ziemlich gutes fahrwerk hat. ich habe mich schon fast für das 316 entschieden und werde es mir mal kommende woche vor ort in eschweiler ansehen.


----------



## basmati (26. Juni 2011)

Wer hat denn eigentlich den Minisprung in der langen Rechtskurve im oberen Teil weggemacht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KampfkazzZ (26. Juni 2011)

Rettet den Minisprung!


----------



## eLw00d (26. Juni 2011)

Der musste im Rahmen der letzten Generalzerstörungsaktion irgendwelcher Mountainbikegegner dran glauben.
Kannste gerne wieder aufbauen.


----------



## basmati (26. Juni 2011)

Joho, is ja nit so schlimm! Hab mich nur gewundert.


----------



## TomatoAc (26. Juni 2011)

Der Sprung vor dem letzten Steilhang (mit dem Baum oben drauf, neben dem kleinen Holzhaus) ist auch zerstört worden, wir haben eben ein paar von den Hölzern und einen großen Stein aus der Landung geholt.
Und beim letzten Steilhang ist auch die Anfahrt etwas zerstört, man kommt aber immer noch drüber.


----------



## tommyOO (4. Juli 2011)

mann mann kann echt nicht wahr sein. Bin am Samstag mit nem Kollege am Jazz und Tobi,hoffe dann ist das gröbste beseitigt.Sonst muss ich auch mal anpacken. Versteh die Leute nicht,können die uns nicht einfach den Spaß lassen. Ich schütte den Wanderern ja auch nicht die Wege mit Dreck oder Sand zu.


----------



## acmatze (4. Juli 2011)

die wanderer bewegen sich aber im gegensatz zu dir auf offiziellen waldwegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (4. Juli 2011)

Komm wir essen Opa  Satzzeichen retten Leben!
Wenn die Wanderer die Toblerone betreten, um dort Gerechtigkeit zu üben, bewegen diese sich auch auf illegalen Wegen und machen sich demnach selbst wieder strafbar.
Zweimal Unrecht ergibt noch lange kein Recht.


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Juli 2011)

Leute, kommt mal wieder runter.

Der letzte Steilhang wurde von mir (obwohl ich mich als schuldig bekenne den wieder aufgebaut zu haben) und einigen anderen ohnehin als unnötige Gefahr angesehen, dahinter ist eh nichts fahrenswertes und man sieht ihn weder als Wanderer noch als Fahrer wirklich gut ein, darum ist das vielleicht auch ganz gut, dass er unfahrbar gemacht wurde.

Wanderer die die Toblerone betreten, sind soweit ich weiß nicht im Unrecht, die dürfen sich im Wald (bis auf Schutzgebiete) ohne Einschränkung bewegen.


----------



## NatureOne (5. Juli 2011)

Vlt sollte man die Toblerone und den Jazztrail auch einfach meiden gibt doch genug andere Trails.


----------



## tommyOO (6. Juli 2011)

gut ich kenn nur die beiden und noch den Naturknaller und El Dorado.Die machen schon viel Fun.Ist alles mit viel Mühe aufgebaut worden,das vergessen die wohl


----------



## tommyOO (9. Juli 2011)

bin später mit nem Kollegen am Jazz und Tobi,wer wird noch von euch da sein ?


----------



## inkon (9. Juli 2011)

hi,

sa ich mein bike noch nicht bekommen habe wollte ich trotzdem heute mal zur waldschänke fahren und mir zu fuß mit hund die trails toblerone usw. ansehen. evtl. mit videokammera.

kann mir vieleicht einer von euch per p.n. eine wegbeschreibung zukommen lassen?

wenn mich einer erkennen möchte: ich komme mit nem kleinen dackel

gruß


----------



## inkon (9. Juli 2011)

nee, komme doch nicht mit hund sondern mit einem gelben 

"superfahrrad"

weiss ja nicht wie weit das zu fuß ist. aber videokammera ist dabei.


----------



## inkon (9. Juli 2011)

Hi,

hier das Ergebniss meines ersten Filmversuchs.

Da meine Videokammera platt ist, hab ich einfach mit einem Iphone4 gefilmt.

Ich habe leider den Namen von dem Biker im gelben Shirt vergessen. Die 3 Jungs am Anfang waren Holländer die mir erstmal den Einstieg gezeigt haben.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14734/h


----------



## JensBR (2. August 2011)

Guten Abend!
Ich hab vor dem Bombenloch einen roten "AIR ADJUST" - Deckel gefunden. Sieht aus wie von ner Marzocchi. Wems gehört und vermisst kann sich ja hier melden. 
Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## eeknay (3. August 2011)

inkon schrieb:


> hi,
> kann mir vieleicht einer von euch per p.n. eine wegbeschreibung zukommen lassen?



Daran wäre ich auch interessiert. Ich bin da jetzt auch schon ein paar Wochen unterwegs und habe selbst einfach vieles Gefunden (auch wiedererkannt durch Videos).

Ich würde aber gern den Trails mal den richtigen Namen zuordnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (4. August 2011)

...komme grad von ner Runde durch den Wald zurück und musste dabei leider feststellen, dass die Toblerone dicht gemacht wurde. Direkt hinterm Roadgap wurde die Strecke mit Flatterband ("Betreten Verboten! Lebensgefahr!") zugehangen... :kotz:


----------



## boba. (4. August 2011)

Ist die Frage ob man einen ärgern will oder ob da jetzt aktiv was platt gemacht wird. Mann mann mann


----------



## eeknay (4. August 2011)

Oha.


----------



## Jetpilot (4. August 2011)

offizielles Schild oder selbst gekritzelt? Stand da für wen Lebensgefahr besteht und warum?


----------



## Bighitracer (4. August 2011)

Chricky86 schrieb:


> ...komme grad von ner Runde durch den Wald zurück und musste dabei leider feststellen, dass die Toblerone dicht gemacht wurde. Direkt hinterm Roadgap wurde die Strecke mit Flatterband ("Betreten Verboten! Lebensgefahr!") zugehangen... :kotz:



bestimmt von einem verärgerten Wanderer, der eine beinahe kollsion hatte.

klar ist egfährlich die stelle, und gerade wenn man alleine unterwegs ist und niemand gucken kann ob "frei" ist, ist es definitv zu gefährlich da zu springen. will mir nicht ausmalen was bei einer Kollision mit einem Radfahrer oder so passiert...also wahrscheinlich selber schuld. 

Nur wirkliche ine Chance die zu schließen, haben die nicht. neue wege fräsen sich schnell


----------



## Chricky86 (4. August 2011)

da wurde ein rot weißes flatterband (mit der genannten aufschrift) quer über die strecke gespannt. das sieht schon relativ offiziell aus, hatte aber leider nix zum fotografieren dabei. auf jeden fall doppelt quer über den weg gespannt, so das man den normalen weg nicht ohne weiteres einfach reinfahren kann...


----------



## Jetpilot (4. August 2011)

Verärgerter Wanderer? Warum soll der Absperrband zufällig dabei haben?
ich befürchte, dass genau das passiert ist. Manchen Leute kann man das eben nicht ausreden.


----------



## Chricky86 (4. August 2011)

Ich habs dann auch nicht riskiert da jetzt einfach mal am Band vorbeizufahren oder das anzuheben um runterzufahren, hatte keine Lust ein Treffen mitm Förster oder sonstwem zu haben. Aber auf jeden Fall sehr ärgerlich, Dienstag war noch alles frei befahrbar -_-


----------



## kinschman (4. August 2011)

kurze info zu obigem topic:
vor und hinter dem bombenkrater liegen fette bäume quer, da ist selbst ein drübertragen eher schwierig. wie es weiter unten aussah weiß ich nicht - da müsste dann mal wer anders nachschauen 

grundsätzlich sehen die bäume aber nicht unbedingt wie ein hinderniss, sondern eher wie eine heraussforderung aus da was gescheites drüber zu bauen....kommt zeit kommt rat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chricky86 (4. August 2011)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was die nächsten Tage so passiert. Bin jetzt erstmal einige Tage nicht da und werd mir dann mal angucken wies aussieht wenn ich zurück bin


----------



## Stratowski (4. August 2011)

Das zukünftige Streckenprofil wird auf jeden Fall zum Namen passen.


----------



## 0MaRc0 (5. August 2011)

Hab grad paar Bilder gesehen :S is ja das reinste chaos


----------



## Bas-t (5. August 2011)

wo gibts die fotos zu sehn?


----------



## Tom Servo (5. August 2011)

Hab auch Bilder davon gesehen. Wenn's ein Fussgänger war, muss es der Hulk gewesen sein, wenn man sieht, wat für Bäume da um liegen.


----------



## 0MaRc0 (5. August 2011)

hahah  aber hoffe aus den bäumen werden schöne jumps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Andy (5. August 2011)

so hier sind die bilder, sind von heute


----------



## eeknay (5. August 2011)

Das sieht ja übel aus.

Hoffentlich sind die Kettensägenspuren von Aufräumarbeiten...


----------



## ThomasAC (5. August 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Verärgerter Wanderer? Warum soll der Absperrband zufällig dabei haben?
> [...]



Das Absperrband war mit der Werbung einer Firma für Wald/Forstarbeiten versehen, ich denke dass die Ruhe beim randalieren haben wollten.


----------



## 0MaRc0 (5. August 2011)

Und wie gehts jetzt weiter mit der toblerone ?? :/


----------



## inkon (6. August 2011)

0MaRc0 schrieb:


> Und wie gehts jetzt weiter mit der toblerone ?? :/



hmmm.............,

gute Frage. Ich bin zwar noch neu in der Szene aber was ich bisher hier gelesen habe war das nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Ich war vor ein paar Wochen auf der Toblerone (der mit dem gelben Klapperbike) und musste feststellen das wirklich überall Müll rumlag.

Darüber hinaus liest man hier auch des öfteren von irgendwelchen Kiddy Umbaumaßnahsnahmen die der Förster bestimmt nicht mag.
Ich hatte die letzten Wochen beim lesen hier immer den Eindruck das die Toblerone zwar nicht gewünscht aber vom Förster gebilligt wurde.

Schade, jetzt habe ich mein Spicy und kann dort im Moment leider nicht fahren


----------



## inkon (6. August 2011)

0MaRc0 schrieb:


> hahah  aber hoffe aus den bäumen werden schöne jumps



sorry, aber du bist scheinbar einer von den unverbesserlichen!!!!!!

noch vor ein paar tagen wolltest du und ein freund den jazztrail "erweitern" und bist nur durch gut zureden davon abgekommen.

Mann, kapierst du endlich das wir nur geduldet sind

Wenn die Forstverwaltung es will, dürfen wir in Zukunft zum Biken nach Malmedy oder Maasmechelen fahren!!!!!


----------



## Bas-t (6. August 2011)

oder eben die mögliche alternativ strecke(legal) die wir uns in Merkstein vorstellen könnten, doch die ist den meisten ja zu weit weg,... naja


----------



## xCupidox (6. August 2011)

sieht nicht so toll aus. die strecken im Korkus haben sie auch gesperrt...


----------



## Jetpilot (6. August 2011)

Abwarten. So wie die Bäume aussehen werden die großen früher oder später mitgenommen, das zeug ist so wie es aussieht richtig Geld wert.


----------



## broeckchen (6. August 2011)

erstmal ruhig und unauffällig bleiben, 
extrem höflich gegenüber Fußgängern sein, auch wenn die beschließen nen Trail von unten hoch zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (7. August 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Abwarten. So wie die Bäume aussehen werden die großen früher oder später mitgenommen, das zeug ist so wie es aussieht richtig Geld wert.



So viel wert, wie der am letzten Steilstück, der immer noch da liegt? 

Mal gucken wann der Jazztrail dran glauben muss...
Der dürfte ja durch die Blockade-Aktion auf der Tobi in der Beliebtheitsskala wieder weiter nach oben gerutscht sein.


----------



## Condor (7. August 2011)

ahh, meine Holzlieferung für Northshores ist endlich da. Wunderbar.

edit: für die Hähne unter uns..... ""


----------



## Holger78 (7. August 2011)

bin schon gespannt auf die neue streckenführung


----------



## eLw00d (7. August 2011)

Jo. Krieg mit dem Forstamt, das ist die Lösung!


----------



## torbenrider (7. August 2011)

Seid Wochen und Monaten wird durch die Alteingesessenen immer wieder vor einer Vollsperrung oder Verbannung gewarnt!!!!!!!!!! Ist es das was Ihr wolltet??? Ist es das Wert, Pizzakartons im Wald zu verbrennen??? Ist es das Wert, Müll zu hinterlassen??? Ist es das Wert, den Wald umzupflügen (Jungle Bäm)??? Ich denke die jenigen werden, die gemeint sind, wissen es!!!!!! Hab ja auch schon mit dem ein oder anderen böse Worte per PM ausgetauscht....ohne Scheiss langsam hackts echt!!! Muss es soweit kommen, dass das Fehlverhalten von Pubertierenden auf die gesamte Bikeszene Aachens abfärbt....Ihr (die Jungen) mögt zwar in eurem Alter euch toll vorkommen und meint das Verschmutzen des Waldes mit dicken Tabletops über diverse Sprünge (respekt) zu rechtfertigen....aba macht euch echt mal Gedanken zu eurem Goldfischhirn!!!!!!!! Danke....ich denke da sprech ich einigen aus der Seele......sorry mußte gerade mal wieder sein....denn es ist zum


----------



## Nuala (7. August 2011)

immer auf den "pubertierenden"rumzuhacken ist irgendwie daneben. es gibt auch eine ganze menge "erwachsene", die sich wie die letzten asis im wald verhalten. und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt die abwärtsfraktion. ich bin letztens fast von zwei wilden cc-schnittchen auf der brücke an der lütticherstr. über den haufen gefahren worden, die sichtlich spaß daran hatten, möglichst nah an leuten vorbei zu preschen. und wenn ich mich schon als radlerin über dieses verhalten aufrege, dann möchte ich nicht wissen, wie sehr spaziergänger durch dieses verhalten belästigt fühlen. kein wunder, dass beschwerde-briefe an die stadt gehen...


----------



## torbenrider (7. August 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> immer auf den "pubertierenden"rumzuhacken ist irgendwie daneben. es gibt auch eine ganze menge "erwachsene", die sich wie die letzten asis im wald verhalten. und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt die abwärtsfraktion. ich bin letztens fast von zwei wilden cc-schnittchen auf der brücke an der lütticherstr. über den haufen gefahren worden, die sichtlich spaß daran hatten, möglichst nah an leuten vorbei zu preschen. und wenn ich mich schon als radlerin über dieses verhalten aufrege, dann möchte ich nicht wissen, wie sehr spaziergänger durch dieses verhalten belästigt fühlen. kein wunder, dass beschwerde-briefe an die stadt gehen...



klar sind es nicht nur die Jüngeren, nur geht man deren neue Strecke einmal schauen und findet da halb verbrannte Pizzakartons etc und weiß wer den "jungle dings" aufgebaut hat....ist es leider Gottes so!!!!! Es gibt ja auch vernünftige Jungs....nur leider ist ein Teil von ihnen halt nicht zu beleeren und die gesamte Bikeszene muss drunter leiden......again


----------



## Jetpilot (7. August 2011)

bist du denn nicht auf dem Jungle Bäm (ist doch der an der Bahn gewesen, oder nicht?) gefahren? 

Wie gesagt, wartet doch einfach mal ab was passiert. So ganz ohne Kommunikation ist das Verhalten schwer einzuordnen. Es scheint mir aber absurd, dass jetzt einfach mal Bäume gefällt werden (bedenkt, das das ein Kosten und Arbeitsaufwand ist) nur um uns die Strecken dicht zu machen, das könnten die auch billiger haben.


----------



## Bas-t (8. August 2011)

wieso das?
Wenn die Bäume eh um müssen, fällen sie die und transportieren sie erstmal nich ab da sie einen positiven Nebeneffekt haben,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollerhotte (8. August 2011)

Leute,
die ULB hat doch schon vor längerer Zeit die Vertreibung aus dem Paradies angekündigt... Der AC-Wald wird definitiv verbotene Zone für uns - ob wir das wollen, oder nicht. Wenn es die Aachener Biker nicht schaffen, gemeinsam eine vernünftige Alternative vor zuschlagen (Merkstein ?! - fast 100hm!!!) werden wir sehr bald in dieser Gegend überhaupt keinen Spass mehr haben. 

Schuld - oder nicht Schuld ist absolut zweitrangig ... meine Meinung...

roll on 
der hotte


----------



## Bas-t (8. August 2011)

so schauts aus,...


----------



## Jetpilot (8. August 2011)

Ich würde mir mal weniger sorgen machen. Die Stadt wird einen Grund gehabt haben, so zu agieren. Möglicherweise gab es zunehmens Beschwerden über das RG oder den Steilhang, vielleicht auch zurecht. Der Unterschied zwischen der Toblerone und anderen Strecken (ich meine auch trails, die eigentlich als Wanderwege gelten) war eben, dass sie an mindestens zwei stellen enorm kritisch war, das gibt es so nicht nochmal.

Ausserdem: In der Vergangenheit kam es immer wieder schon zur Beseitigung von Spots, siehe Spielplatz an der Bahnstrecke und die Blockade des letzten Steilstücks.
Die neue Zerstörung stellt also in meinen Augen keine Entwicklung der Ziele der Stadt dar, die Toblerone wird schon seit mindestens einem halben Jahr (wenn nicht länger) regelmäßig beschädigt. Und nachdem alle bisherigen Maßnahmen umgangen wurden, folgt nun eine neue.

Und nochmal: In der Vergangenheit wurden wir genausowenig Geduldet wie jetzt auch. Das dieser Eindruck entstanden ist liegt wohl daran, dass nicht jeder Spot gleich nach seiner Entstehung geschlossen wurde. Das ist aber auch nur so, weil die Zuständigen besseres zu tun haben als uns permanent hinterherzulaufen.

Wie auch immer. Ich bin mir mittlerweile sicher, dass sich die Aktion gegen uns richten soll. (Ich war gestern gucken, die Art und weise, wie die Bäume plaziert sind lässt diesen Schluss leider zu) uns soll signalisiert werden, dass wir diese Strecke zu meiden haben. Ich werde mich dran halten und eben nicht wieder was drüberbauen, denn nach zwei Wochen läge wieder etwas im Weg oder schlimmer, es wird angefangen zu überwachen (dann nämlich hätten wir tatsächlich eine Eskalation)

In einer anderen Sache schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern aber an. Wenn es weiterhin erwünscht ist Heimatnah etwas zum fahren zu haben was konsistent ist, dann bitte bitte fahrt zur Halde in Merkstein und sagt eure Meinung. Wenn die euch nicht passt, schlagt halt etwas anderes gangbares vor.


----------



## inkon (8. August 2011)

Halde in Merkstein?

Wo ist denn das, erklär mal bitte.


----------



## Jetpilot (8. August 2011)

Üble Nachrichten. Die Aktion an der Toblerone ist ausschließlich zur Sperrung gedacht gewesen, das weiß ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle.
Darum an alle, die jetzt meinen, den Trail wieder fit machen zu müssen: Lasst das bloß sein, es wurde mit Sanktionen gedroht, sollte das geschehen. Sollte ich beobachten, dass dort der Versuch unternommen wird, etwas zu errichten, werde ich persönlich das ganze wieder abreißen.
Zur Zeit wird nach legalen Alternativen gesucht, die aber müssen ausserhalb des Stadtwaldes sein und dürfen keine höheren Schutzgebiete tangieren. (Naturschutzgebiet und höherwertig)
Zurzeit wird die Halde in Merkstein zur diskussion gestellt. Geht hin und schaut es euch an. Wenn euch das nicht passt, schlagt was besseres vor und lasst es besprechen.

Danke für das Verständniss


----------



## sebnap (8. August 2011)

Das ist mal Naturschutz. Den Wald abholzen um ihn vor Zerstörung zu schützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houseinferno (8. August 2011)

R.I.P Tobi, ich könnte heulen. Vielen Dank an die rücksichtlosen Vollpfosten, denen wir die massiven Beschwerden zu verdanken haben.


----------



## inkon (8. August 2011)

so ein scheiß,

jetzt habe ich endlich mein bike (was nicht heissen soll das ich die toblerone fahren kann), aber grade der spot ist ,seitdem ich mich wieder für mtb interessiere, einfach nur interessant. mir hätte es auch erstmal gereicht euch beim fahren zuzusehen.


----------



## MOETER (8. August 2011)

> Lasst das bloß sein, es wurde mit Sanktionen gedroht, sollte das  geschehen. Sollte ich beobachten, dass dort der Versuch unternommen  wird, etwas zu errichten, werde ich persönlich das ganze wieder  abreißen.




Toblerone ist für mich ja uninteressant, aber schön wenns dort ein neue Studenten-Förster-Exekutive gibt.


----------



## eLw00d (8. August 2011)

Moeter, bleib in Velbert und halt dich hier einfach raus!


----------



## MOETER (9. August 2011)

Okay,

der Satz wirkt doch etwas anmaßend... naja gut weitermachen.


----------



## Majestic1987 (9. August 2011)

Ich würde mal gerne von denen, die sich so hart gegen Merkstein gewehrt haben, hören, was die nun zu sagen haben. 

Ich möchte auch, wie Jetpilot, nochmal an ALLE appellieren: BAUT NICHTS!! Insbesondere möchte ich auch nochmal sagen: Jeder, der meint, mein könne das Roadgap ohne Aufsicht springen ist maßgeblich an dieser Entwicklung beteiligt, darüber solltet ihr mal nachdenken. Ich fand den Begriff "Goldfischhirne" da auch sehr passend.

Es wurde tatsächlich mit Sanktionen, nicht nur gegen Strecken sondern AUCH gegen einzelne Fahrer gedroht, sollte diese "letzte Warnung" nicht ernst genommen werden.
Wir stehen am Abgrund und ich hoffe, dass keiner versucht, weiter zu laufen, als bis zu dieser Kante.

Wir - damit meine ich diejenigen, die auch vorher schon im Gespräch mit der Stadt waren - werden alles versuchen, ein legales Gebiet zu ermöglichen. Dabei ist Merkstein - Grube Adolf - noch die beste Option derzeit.

Dennoch noch einmal die Bitte: Wenn ihr einen Spot kennt oder einen Ort, der einen guten Spot abgäbe, erkundigt euch (Internet) ob es dort ein Naturschutzgebiet oder ein höheres Schutzgebiet gibt. Wenn nein wendet eucht damit an Jetpilot, Bas-T, elwood oder mich. Sowas dann natürlich am besten mit einer GPS-Koordinate ;-)


----------



## fknobel (9. August 2011)

Mal ein etwas allgemeinerer Beitrag...

Also ich hab zwar bis jetzt noch nicht so viel mit Toblerone und Jazz am Hut gehabt. Aber ich muss sagen dass die Stimmung im Aachener Wald insgesamt in den letzten zwei Jahren deutlich angespannter geworden ist! Wie weiter oben bereits schon geschildert... gibt es in allen Bereich "Goldfischhirne". 

Das Hauptproblem ist sicherlich eine Minderheit die sich um alles einen Schei... schert und nur von der Tapete bis zur Wand denken kann! Aber ich Persönlich empfinde es auch als sehr Problematisch das die unterschiedlichen Interessengruppen innerhalb des Mountainbikens sich ja schon nicht wirklich gegenseitig unterstützen bzw. teilweise abfällig übereinander sprechen bzw. herziehen! Es kann ja wohl nicht angehen das ich als CC Fahrer Unterwegs bin und von FR Fahrern wie ein aussätziger angeschaut werde. Und am nächsten tag gehe ich mit meinem Fully in Wald und bekomm die gleichen Dämlichen Blicke von CC Fahrern. 
Da  wundert es mich nicht das wir keine Lobby haben. Und wenn sie einer Gruppe den Wald dicht machen, dann ist die andere auch kurz da nach dran! Insofern sollten wir alle zusammen halten und uns nicht auch noch gegenseitig im Wald vor den Wanderern das Leben schwer machen.

Ach ja, mir ist noch was aufgefallen. Scheinbar gibt es immer noch eine menge Leute die meinen das ein kleine Klingel am MTB uncool ist! Leute, die Wanderer/Fußgänger erschrecken sich jedes mal zu Tode wenn man von hinten angerauscht kommt. Selbst wenn man langsam fahrt erschrecken sie sich teilweise heftig Also bitte, besorgt euch doch alle so ne Drecksklingel und warnt die Wanderer bzw. Fußgänger schon 20-30m bevor ihr da seid! 

ps

Eventuell sollte man aber für diese Thematik auch mal ein neues Thema eröffnen. Da mit alle MTB Fahrerinnen und Fahrer die im Dreiländereck unterwegs sind das mit bekommen was gerade los ist. Denke ein reiner CC Fahrer wird nicht unbedingt in einen klassischen Toblerone Trail Threat rein schauen


----------



## Jetpilot (9. August 2011)

Gut zusammengefasst. Ich würde noch ein Stück weitergehen und sagen: Schuld sind wir leider alle ein bisschen. Vielleicht der ein oder andere mehr, weil er vielleicht ein gewisses Fehlverhalten an den Tag gelegt hat, aber schließlich sind auch die, die sich korrekt benommen haben, auf den Trails gefahren.


----------



## Take-Off (9. August 2011)

ich hab mir wohl leider gottes zum rechten zeitpunkt 3 knochenbrüche zugezogen!

Ich leg dann mal meine ganzen hoffnungen auf das jahr 2012...


----------



## LaRRes87 (9. August 2011)

PS: Miese Bernd, gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mylo (9. August 2011)

torbenrider schrieb:


> Seid Wochen und Monaten wird durch die Alteingesessenen immer wieder vor einer Vollsperrung oder Verbannung gewarnt!!!!!!!!!! Ist es das was Ihr wolltet??? Ist es das Wert, Pizzakartons im Wald zu verbrennen??? Ist es das Wert, Müll zu hinterlassen??? Ist es das Wert, den Wald umzupflügen (Jungle Bäm)??? Ich denke die jenigen werden, die gemeint sind, wissen es!!!!!! Hab ja auch schon mit dem ein oder anderen böse Worte per PM ausgetauscht....ohne Scheiss langsam hackts echt!!! Muss es soweit kommen, dass das Fehlverhalten von Pubertierenden auf die gesamte Bikeszene Aachens abfärbt....Ihr (die Jungen) mögt zwar in eurem Alter euch toll vorkommen und meint das Verschmutzen des Waldes mit dicken Tabletops über diverse Sprünge (respekt) zu rechtfertigen....aba macht euch echt mal Gedanken zu eurem Goldfischhirn!!!!!!!! Danke....ich denke da sprech ich einigen aus der Seele......sorry mußte gerade mal wieder sein....denn es ist zum


----------



## eLw00d (9. August 2011)

edit: Frustanflug entfernt


----------



## mylo (9. August 2011)

ich lass es lieber..
danke jetpilot


----------



## kinschman (9. August 2011)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Du hast doch meines Wissens mitgewirkt am Funpark an den Gleisen unten an der Tobi, oder?
> 
> Haste auch Bäume gefällt, Müll weiträumig verteilt und Sauforgien da veranstaltet, wie deine Kollegen?
> 
> Den drecks Smiley kannste dir sonst wohin stecken...



aggrotrip ?? 

...sowas bringt doch jetzt mal garnichts.


----------



## PlanB (9. August 2011)

Wieso kacken sich hier jetzt alle gegenseitig an? Gehts noch? Wir sind alle dort gerne gefahren, also sind war alle mit schuld! Fertig, aus. Spezialisten ey...


----------



## Jetpilot (9. August 2011)

Bedenkt bitte, dass hier von bedeutsamen Stellen mitgelesen wird. Überlegt euch also bitte nochmal, ob ihr das was ihr geschrieben habt auch so stehen lasst, das ist in unser aller Interesse, was die Bildung eines Aussenbildes betrifft.


----------



## Bas-t (9. August 2011)

AAAlso,...

um das ganze mal aufzuklären und aufzulockern......

Die Schuldfrage und Schuldzuschiebung(die sogar nochmehr) sind hier sowas von DERMAAAAAAAAAßen fehl am Platz!!!
Es geht jetzt darum an einem Strick zu ziehen und das bestmögliche aus der Situation zu machen und nicht zu sagen " Hey meine Gruppe von den und den Bikern ist es nicht Schuld..." weil von solchen Sätzen und Gedanken könnt ihr euch nichma nen lolli am Kiosk umme Ecke kaufen,...

lasst es doch bitte ganz einfach sein, ihr wollt doch alle ne Lösung und keine Schuldzuweisung!!!


aber: lediglich meine bescheidene
 Meinung!!


----------



## MTB-Hölli (11. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

naja, Schuldzuweisung hin oder her. Jetzt isses zu spät. war gestern da, da geht garnix mehr! 

Und wenn ich irgendwelche 14 jährigen mit Bierflaschen, Schaufeln oder Pizzakartons im wald sehe, dann gibt´s eine originale Terence Hill Doppelohrfeige, wenn die sich daneben benehmen! 

Hoffentlich bleibt der Jazztrail noch ein wenig erhalten ( Ohne weitere Umbaumaßnahmen).

So, und jetzt: Go riding!


----------



## tommyOO (15. August 2011)

oh mann nicht schön sowas zuhören.War schon paar Wochen nicht mehr da,von kleineren Hindernissen wusste ich ja,aber sowas in der Art hätte ich denen nicht zugetraut. Ist ja mal richtig eskaliert da. Bin auch froh das es den Jazz noch gibt,hoffe auch noch was länger !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaspero (15. August 2011)

Ich hab gehört das mann am dreilande ecke auch mehr controlliert? 
Ist das richtig? oder kan mann da noch immer All mountain fahren ?

Ist mit der stadt sprechen nicht ein gutes idee? Um trails Zu legalisieren ?

gr Jasper


----------



## Rockrider (20. August 2011)

Jetzt sind die Sperrungen und Trailbeseitigungen auch schon in den Medien! In den WDR 2 Nachrichten kam heute einen Beitrag dazu:
"*Aachen: Stadt geht gegen Biker im Wald vor*

Rücksichtslose Mountainbiker sorgen in Aachen zunehmend für Ärger. Abseits der erlaubten Wege bauen sie im Stadtwald unerlaubt Renn- und Sprungstrecken. Überall dort, wo die Hänge besonders steil sind, entstehen die Rennstrecken. Für Sprungschanzen werden dabei auch schon mal junge Bäume ausgerissen. Häufig kreuzen die Mountainbiker bei ihren Quer-Feld-Ein-Fahrten Spazier- und Reitwege, so dass es immer wieder zu Unfällen kommt. Deshalb, aber auch wegen der Naturschäden, beseitigt die Stadt die illegalen Strecken. Das hat allein in diesem Jahr mehrere Tausend Euro gekostet. Doch kaum ist eine Rennstrecke beseitigt, bauen sich die Mountainbiker neue. Um das Problem zu lösen, sucht die Stadt jetzt gemeinsam mit der Städteregion nach einem geeigneten Gelände außerhalb des Waldes. Im Gespräch sind Steinbrüche und Halden."

Quelle: http://www.wdr.de/studio/aachen/nachrichten/index.html#r5

Vielleicht besteht ja die Möglichkeit in Aachen etwas nach dem Vorbild von Stromberg in zusammenarbeit mit dem DIMB zu verwirklichen, siehe hier: http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/

So wie es aussieht gibt es ja einige hier, die schon mit der Stadt oder den Behörden in Kontakt stehen, vielleicht könnte man ein solches Konzept bei der Planung oder dem Suchen nach Alternativstrecken in Betracht ziehen.

Ein anderes Projekt, das meiner Meinung nach eine gute Beispiel für die Zusammenarbeit von Stadt, Forstbehörden und Bikern darstellt, ist die Borderline in Freiburg, wo durch Vereinsgründung die Schließung der Strecke vorerst vermieden werden konnte.
http://mountainbike-freiburg.com/ 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288447


----------



## DiscopunX (20. August 2011)

Leicht übertriebene Darstellung oder? "....immer wieder zu Unfällen..." Gab es bislang schonmal einen Unfall mit anderen Waldnutzern?


----------



## Jetpilot (20. August 2011)

Oh je...


----------



## torbenrider (20. August 2011)

Rockrider" data-source="post: 8640748"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rockrider schrieb:


> Jetzt sind die Sperrungen und Trailbeseitigungen auch schon in den Medien! In den WDR 2 Nachrichten kam heute einen Beitrag dazu:
> "*Aachen: Stadt geht gegen Biker im Wald vor*
> 
> Rücksichtslose Mountainbiker sorgen in Aachen zunehmend für Ärger. Abseits der erlaubten Wege bauen sie im Stadtwald unerlaubt Renn- und Sprungstrecken. Überall dort, wo die Hänge besonders steil sind, entstehen die Rennstrecken. Für Sprungschanzen werden dabei auch schon mal junge Bäume ausgerissen. Häufig kreuzen die Mountainbiker bei ihren Quer-Feld-Ein-Fahrten Spazier- und Reitwege, so dass es immer wieder zu Unfällen kommt. Deshalb, aber auch wegen der Naturschäden, beseitigt die Stadt die illegalen Strecken. Das hat allein in diesem Jahr mehrere Tausend Euro gekostet. Doch kaum ist eine Rennstrecke beseitigt, bauen sich die Mountainbiker neue. Um das Problem zu lösen, sucht die Stadt jetzt gemeinsam mit der Städteregion nach einem geeigneten Gelände außerhalb des Waldes. Im Gespräch sind Steinbrüche und Halden."
> ...



au mann das geht ja imma heftiger ab hier wollte genau das gleiche wie rockrider posten...........suuuuuppppper is das doch traumhafte Aussichten....naja....und taaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuusende Euro schaden im Nutzwald...gehts noch???


----------



## torbenrider (20. August 2011)

Hätte da nochmal nen Vorschlag....

wenn ich es schaffen würde einen Termin für die Lokalzeit zubekommen (Radio) für ein Interview oder sonstiges der Gleichen, gibt es Leute die mit daran interessiert wären (und sich auch situiert Ausdrücken können) mit mir dort hin zu gehen. Damit vielleicht mal die Fronten geklärt werden und nicht solche einseitigen Berichtet gesendet werden...??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (20. August 2011)

Ich würde vorschlagen erstmal Ruhe zu bewahren. Die Intention des Artikels ist mehr oder weniger klar gegen uns gerichtet (die Stadt arbeitet ganz offensichtlich auf eine Auslagerung zumindest der DH-strecken hin) aber dennoch sollte er nicht überbewertet werden. Es mag uns so vorkommen, dass solche Artikel eine enorme Wichtigkeit hätten, aber dem ist nicht so. 
Das er uns nun so stark auffällt liegt wohl eher daran, dass wir direkt betroffen sind, die meisten Leser/Hörer hingegen nehmen ihn vermutlich nichteinmal wahr oder werden ihn in Kürze vergessen haben. Ebenso wird es sich mit einem Interview/einer Gegendarstellung verhalten: Die meisten nehmen es eh nicht wahr, höchstens werden wir ein paar Nörgler (die die sich auch über den hier diskutierten Artikel freuen) damit nerven, aber das wird es auch gewesen sein.

Die Resonanzfähigkeit in der Breite ist für uns gering, im Gegensatz zu anderen "Waldsportlern"
(jeder Zepp geht ja wegen der guten Vorsätze im Frühjahr mal ne Runde laufen, spazieren geht jeder der einen Hund hat regelmäßig und Reiten ist auch jedem ein Begriff)
Downhill/Freeride/(MTB in einem Fortgeschrittenen Maße allgemein) aber ist so speziell, dass es die meisten nicht interessiert, die nicht ohnehin schon in der Community sind.

Lenge Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich befürchte, dass Bemühungen, die Richtung Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zielen, leider nur langfristig Erfolgsversprechend sind und selbst wenn Sie fruchten nur einen geringen direkten Nutzen für uns haben. Da müsstest du schon eine Bürgerinitiative starten und x Unterschriften von Fürsprechern sammeln. Dafür wäre dann eine vorhergegangene Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nützlich, aber auch sehr aufwändig.

Wie dem auch sei, wenn du mich dabeihaben willst, könnte ich machen. (Ich hoffe dass dir meine Ausdrucksweise genügt)


----------



## Phileasson (21. August 2011)

Hervorragender Artikel..
R.I.P. Aachener Wald. o0


Und was das angenöhle betrifft, erstmal locker durch die Hose atmen.
Lesen, denken, posten.


----------



## Ch0j1n (22. August 2011)

Den Artikel findet man übrigens auch in der aktuellen Bild. Vielen Dank an alle die dabei so tatkraeftig mitgeholfen haben.....


----------



## MTB-Hölli (22. August 2011)

Ich finde den WDR direktlink gerade nicht. Hat den jemand parat?

Danke im voraus.

Bild jetzt auch noch? 

Ganz großes Kino.


----------



## gobo (23. August 2011)

hi

sagmal weiss einer von euch was den nun mit der dh strecke in vossenack
ist??
soweit ich weiss sind doch da leute mit der stadt düren in verhandlungen über einen legalen dh/freeride trail?!
die geeignete location ist ja bereits gefunden,es soll sich nun nur noch darum gehen wann/wie es gebaut werden soll.

weiß da einer genaueres drüber??


----------



## uerland (27. August 2011)

Ganz großer Respekt, da scheinen ja richtige Genies im Wald tätig zu sein. Während die Stadt sich an den allbekannten gebauten Strecken austobt, werden neue Kicker einfach direkt auf die "Forstwege" gebaut. Genial! Da kommen die doch nie drauf da nachzuschauen.

Also hat wer Bock morgen nen bisschen im Wald zu bauen? Ich würd den Weg von Siebenwege zum Entenpfuhl vorschlagen, da ist wenigstens ordentlich Gefälle drin und wir könnten uns vielleicht sogar mit'm Auto shutteln. Außerdem sind da Sonntags auch richtig viele Spaziergänger - Stichwort Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Bis dann


----------



## kinschman (27. August 2011)

jau, so nen paar doubles darunter wären nett 
aber dann bitte schon über die gesamte breite des weges - das oben in dem bild is ja kindergarten


----------



## DerMolch (27. August 2011)

Manche Leute scheinen so unbeschreiblich dumm zu sein, dass man nur mehr perplex dasteht und nicht mehr weiß wie man solche Aktionen kommentieren soll...


----------



## eLw00d (28. August 2011)

Bitte sofort abreißen wenn ihr sowas seht!

Wir haben noch Chancen, die werden durch sowas aber drastisch reduziert.


----------



## TomatoAc (28. August 2011)

Letztens haben auch welche ihr Auto direkt auf dem Weg am Ende vom Jazztrail geparkt, so spart man sich die mühsame Anfahrt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (28. August 2011)

was ich so garnicht verstehe ist das es hier einige gibt die echt noch die hoffnung haben das die toblerone legaliziert wird!
es ist doch völlig egal ob da gebaut wird oder nicht weil die jenigen von uns/euch die es ernst meinen da sowieso nicht mehr fahren gehen und sich demnach nach einer anderen location umsehen bzw. suchen.
und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit dem ansehen der mountainbiker,verhalten bla bla bla!!
wie oft ist da schon gebaut,umgebaut,dazu gebaut worden??und wie oft ist es dann zerstört worden??auch die eingefleischte toblerone scene sollte langsam mal aufwachen und es einsehen das es entgültig vorbei ist,aber nein man(n) will es irgendwie nicht wahr haben.
warum kettet ihr euch nicht an die bäume und macht nen hungerstreik??
das ganze war doch schon zum scheitern verurteilt als der föster gesehen hat das da über den wanderweg gesprungen wird,und jetzt?
ja ich weiss das wird einigen nun gegen den strich gehen was ich geschrieben habe,ist mir aber egal das mußte mal raus!!

mfg


----------



## K0n (28. August 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> immer auf den "pubertierenden"rumzuhacken ist irgendwie daneben. es gibt auch eine ganze menge "erwachsene", die sich wie die letzten asis im wald verhalten. und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt die abwärtsfraktion. ich bin letztens fast von zwei wilden cc-schnittchen [...]



Jau, immer schön spalten!
"CC-Schnitten", von einigen erlesenen Mitgliedern der sogenannten "Abwärtsfraktion" in diesem Forum auch schon mal "CC-Opis" oder auch "CC-Mösen" genannt.
Die gehn aber auch aufn Sack! Mensch.
Vieleicht war der Förster aber auch nur wegen den verdammten Rennradfahrern angepisst, die ihm auf dem Weg zur Arbeit die ganze Zeit vor dem Auto rumgefahren sind und da hat er erst mal die Toblerone abgerissen. Blöde Radsportler 

Ach wie schön waren doch die Zeiten, wo man sich gemeinsam auf seinem MTB über die Rennradfahrer lustig gemacht hat, die sich stets zu fein zum (zurück)Grüßen waren. Aber jetzt brauchen wir die ja nicht mehr und haben unserern eigenen Spaß.
Wo packen wir denn die All-Mountain/Enduro Fahrer hin? Ist ja auch irgendwie blöd, das die so zwischen den Stühlen stehn und bei keinem mitmachen dürfen.

Und was die armen "pubertierenden" angeht, so möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch mal meinen lieben Freund "Stinky15" zitieren:



			
				Stinky15 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst letztlich hat mich ein CC-Fahrer dumm angemacht, dass wir ja nicht  richtig fahren könnten sondern nur Bergab was können. Nach mehrfachen  Warnungen hat er dann eins zwischen die Augen bekommen weil der einen  echt nicht ma in Ruhe ne Pause gönnen wollte



Vieleicht würde es auch helfen, wenn man beim Kauf eines MTBs die Aussicht auf einen Schulabschluss nachweisen müsste...

Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon auf das generelle Fahrverbot im Stadtwald.

In diesem Sinne....


----------



## Jetpilot (28. August 2011)

Es wäre schön, wenn der Teufel nicht immerzu an die Wand gemalt würde. Von einem generellen Fahrverbot zu sprechen ist Unsinn.


----------



## eeknay (28. August 2011)

Unfassbar hier.


----------



## nwamz (28. August 2011)

Ein generelles Fahrverbot gibt es doch schon immer  Auch wenn einige glauben man ist "geduldet".
Hier glaubt doch keiner dass das Forstamt/Förster wirklich irgendwann sagt "Los Leute baut alles wieder auf aber nicht über den Waldweg springen" Wenn dort wirklich mal jemand verletzt wird und sein Anwalt rausbekommt das der Förster es genehmigt hat kann der aber einpacken. Und so blöd wird der nicht sein. Und eine Genehmigung der Stadt Aachen wird es nie geben. Zumindest nicht dort.


----------



## Jetpilot (28. August 2011)

Ihr seid alle nicht auf dem Stand der Dinge. Wenn ihr Interesse an der Sachlage habt, schreibt mich per PN an, ich möchte das nicht hier so öffentlich klären.


----------



## kinschman (28. August 2011)

grundsätzlich darf man im wald zum zwecke der erholung auf festen (nicht allein befestigten u.ausgezeichneten) wegen wandern, joggen, nordic walken, fahrradfahren(ein mtb ist auch ein fahrrad), karten spielen etc. steht so im landesforstgesetz.
eine klare definition eines festen weges gibt es z.zt. nicht - bzw. es gibt diverse gerichtsurteile wo eben auch manch ein trail als fester weg angesehen wird....muss dann aber im einzelfall geprüft werden.
dennoch war die idee, mancheiner hier, die toblerone im damaligen zustand inkl.roadgap legalisieren zu lassen....sagen wir..."etwas naiv".


----------



## gobo (29. August 2011)

wo bitte im oberen u. im unteren teil ist die toblerone befestigt???
klar darf man mit einem fahrrad in den wald aber bestimmt nicht über wege springen wo reiter,wanderer,nordic walker etc. sich auch drauf bewegen!!
deswegen würde es mich auch interessiern was in sachen vossenack am laufen ist!!!da sollte ja eine offizielle dh strecke entstehen!!
zum anderen wird ständig an der toblerone gebaut,da ein sprung dort ein anliegen und da könnte man noch schön eine neue line rein zimmern!sorry für mich ein no go!!
ich hatte es auch hier schonmal gepostet das ich beinahe eine frau am roadgap umgenietet hätte,weil die zwei pfeiffen welche unten am sprung standen es nicht für nötig hielten der frau mitzuteilen da jemand von oben kommt und sie doch kurz warten sollte.
ende vom lied,lr im arsch und rücken geprellt da auf die schnauze geflogen!!sorry für mich hat sich das thema toblerone erledigt und ich werde mich hütten da noch mal zu fahren weil es ist nur eine zeit frage wann da ein unfall passiert!muß ja nicht am gap sein.
bin ansich sehr aktiv im bereich fr/dh und fahre auch mal strecken die inoffiziell sind aber was das los ist kannste mal komplett knicken.

mfg


----------



## kinschman (29. August 2011)

wer lesen kann.....ne 

der weg muss fest sein...d.h. man darf beim betreten nicht einsacken (bei nässe allerdings schon ein wenig).


das mit dem roadgap ist allein dein problem, wenn du keine zuverlässigen aufseher abstellst 
wenn keiner von unten "frei" ruft wird nicht gesprungen, ganz einfach.
aber das ist/war für einige schon zu schwierig.....naja, machste nix......außer jetzt die konsequenzen erleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlanB (29. August 2011)

Es ist an der Zeit diesen Thread zu begraben. Passt ja auch zum Thema. Jeder der sich in den letzten paar Monaten etwas näher mit der Thematik Toblerone befasst hat muss sich bei 90% der Postings hier an den Kopf fassen... Mich wundert jedenfalls überhaupt nix mehr bei dem Stuss der hier gepostet wird.


----------



## torbenrider (29. August 2011)

wundert mich auch das Leute sich über zu viel verkehr auf der tobi beschweren und dann guckt mal mal in der fotoalbum und sieht wie sie mit den sportfotographen (5000 von denen) links und rechts neben der Tobi posen........suuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppaaaaaaaa


----------



## eLw00d (29. August 2011)

PlanB schrieb:


> Es ist an der Zeit diesen Thread zu begraben. Passt ja auch zum Thema. Jeder der sich in den letzten paar Monaten etwas näher mit der Thematik Toblerone befasst hat muss sich bei 90% der Postings hier an den Kopf fassen... Mich wundert jedenfalls überhaupt nix mehr bei dem Stuss der hier gepostet wird.




Damals hat's jeden gewundert, als wie vor der jetzigen Situation gewarnt haben.

Wie dem auch sei, die Situation könnte wesentlich schlimmer sein.
Der September wird zeigen wie's weiter geht.

Engagieren statt lamentieren!


----------



## gobo (29. August 2011)

nur weil man eine eigene meinung zu dem ganzen hat ist es direkt stuss,finde ich blöd.
man sollte sich nur fragen ob dies kein kampf gegen windmühlen ist den man da macht,respekt vor denen die sich da mit leib u. seele einbringen!!!

mfg


----------



## Bas-t (29. August 2011)

wo ist hier der "gefällt mir" Button??


----------



## Fraser83 (30. August 2011)

Da die Stadt um die Toblerone keine Mauer mit Stacheldraht bauen wird, wird es die Toblerone noch in 10 Jahren geben, wenn vielleicht etwas abgeschwächt und mit veränderter Streckenführung.

Vielleicht baut mal jemand an den Wegkreuzungspunkten eine Unterführung für die Fußgänger?
Die Strecke wird für Wanderer gesperrt, dann dürfte die Stadt dort doch keine Probleme mehr haben, wenn die Sicherheit der Fußgänger dort gewährleistet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (5. September 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle nicht auf dem Stand der Dinge. Wenn ihr Interesse an der Sachlage habt, schreibt mich per PN an, ich möchte das nicht hier so öffentlich klären.


Wat gibbet hier denn noch so tolles geheim zu halten? De Förster haben de Eier an qualmen und die Strecken sind zu. Kann auf jeden Fall nix positives oder hoffnungsvolles sein, da der "Gegner" am längeren Heben sitzt.



Fraser83 schrieb:


> Da die Stadt um die Toblerone keine Mauer mit  Stacheldraht bauen wird, wird es die Toblerone noch in 10 Jahren geben,  wenn vielleicht etwas abgeschwächt und mit veränderter  Streckenführung.


Nee is klar. Irgendwann erlässt die Stadt Aachen dann en Dekret (oder wie man's sonst bei euch nennt), um Radfahrer auf Abwegen kräftig zur Kasse zu beten, und voila, auf einmal wimmelt es nur so vor Verantwortlichen mit Protokoll-Papier.


----------



## DiscopunX (5. September 2011)

Um die Gemüter mal zu beruhigen.... Aachen is not dead


----------



## eLw00d (5. September 2011)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Wat gibbet hier denn noch so tolles geheim zu halten? De Förster haben de Eier an qualmen und die Strecken sind zu. Kann auf jeden Fall nix positives oder hoffnungsvolles sein, da der "Gegner" am längeren Heben sitzt.



Ja, er sitzt am längeren Hebel.
Sowohl in die eine, als auch in die andere Richtung.


----------



## Gap. (5. September 2011)

Nochmal ein Video von mir:


----------



## MTB-Hölli (5. September 2011)

Beide Videos gefallen! I Like


----------



## gobo (6. September 2011)

super videos!!

aber nun weiss der förster auch wo die anderen strecken sind!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (6. September 2011)

weiß er eh, jazztrail war schon mal im fernsehen...


----------



## eLw00d (6. September 2011)

Und bleibt weiterhin frei...


----------



## mylo (10. September 2011)

julian sieht mit dem helm aus wie der pilz von mario


----------



## Jetpilot (11. September 2011)

was denkst du warum der das ding am ende so wegschmeißt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieterAschmitz (15. September 2011)

Watt macht ihr eigentlich mit den 7000000000 mm federweg im Aachener Wald.....


----------



## eLw00d (15. September 2011)

Spaß haben.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (16. September 2011)

gaaaanz böse und tierisch schnell aussehen!


----------



## dieterAschmitz (17. September 2011)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> gaaaanz böse und tierisch schnell aussehen!



Aha, ja das kann ich mir vorstellen )


----------



## Bas-t (17. September 2011)

doofe Frage doofe Antwort,... bei sonem provokanten Comment hättest du damit rechnen müssen;-)


----------



## dieterAschmitz (17. September 2011)

ich habe ja gerechnet )) 

siehe 7xxx  federweg


----------



## Jetpilot (17. September 2011)

das ganze verebbt hier gerade etwas...


----------



## ManuelP (19. September 2011)

Hallo,

könnte mal jemand zusammenfassen wie die Situation aktuell im Aachener Wald ist. Bitte nur die Fakten zusammentragen.

Hintergrund meiner Frage, ich plane gerade eine längere Tour die auch durch den Aachener Wald geht. Die Toblerone kenn ich, hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber außer unserem Luebke kann die eh keiner fahren. Bahntrail und Jazztrail würde ich aber gerne mitnehmen. Gibts da irgendwelche Probleme, Tage und Zeiten die man meiden sollte (besonders wegen zu vielen Spaziergängern).

Der Bahntrail liegt ja auf belgischem Gebiet, beim letzten mal haben uns einige Biker mit viel Federweg die sich besser auskannten geraten da nicht lang zu fahren, weil Waldarbeiter mit Vollerntern gerade aktiven Naturschutz betreiben. Ist da was dran das die Belgier die Sache noch ein bischen krasser sehen?


VG


----------



## Jetpilot (19. September 2011)

Hast PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManuelP (19. September 2011)

Dank dir


----------



## mylo (20. September 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=418263

verkaufe


----------



## Que.Xx (22. September 2011)

Wo hier die Frage mit dem federweg angesprochen wurde, ich überleg momentan mir ein FR mit v/h 180mm zu holen, aber lohnt sich das für Aachen?
Sonst würde ich auch gern mal in den Bikeparkt damit, da fehlt mir jedoch das Transportmittel. 

@Jetpilot könntest du mich ggf. auch kurz per PNauf den neuesten Stand bringen? Danke


----------



## Rockrider (22. September 2011)

der aktuelle Stand der Dinge würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## gonz (22. September 2011)

Ich wüsste auch gerne mehr...


----------



## Bas-t (22. September 2011)

Tipp: guckt mal in die fb Gruppe rein,... da stehen alle Neuigkeiten....vorallem die letzte, die mehr als erfreulich war!
Nicht böse gemeint, aber da wir keiner Behörde auf den schlips treten wollen, oder dass sich jemand hintergangen fühlt, wollen wir diese Infos nicht hier Posten....  hoffe das ist okay für euch,...falls noch wer in die Gruppe will, pn an mich, jetpilot oder elwood...

Aber ich will soviel sagen,         es wird!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (22. September 2011)

Wer hier mehr wissen möchte und bei Facebook angemeldet ist. Sollte dort mal nach der Gruppe "Geländefahrrad Aachen" suchen und sich dort aufnehmen lassen...

Viele Grüße

Florian

ps

Da war jemand schneller als ich!


----------



## HermanFromGerma (22. September 2011)

Geht auch nix ohne dieses verkackte Facebook ;-)


----------



## Jetpilot (22. September 2011)

Hey, damit wurden schon revolutionen angezettelt und Diktatoren gestürzt


----------



## eLw00d (23. September 2011)

Ist einfach praktisch.
Und 125 Mitglieder sprechen für sich.


----------



## Dornfelder (24. September 2011)

fknobel schrieb:


> ...Sollte dort mal nach der Gruppe "Geländefahrrad Aachen" suchen...


Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich kann diese Gruppe nicht finden


----------



## eLw00d (24. September 2011)

Die Gruppe ist geheim. 
Also: -> PN


----------



## Gap. (27. September 2011)

Nochmal nen Video von mir


----------



## Jaspero (27. September 2011)

hmm who is dat zweite trail denn


----------



## MTB-Hölli (28. September 2011)

Bekannt, oder?

Nice, i like!


----------



## Jaspero (22. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es neue entwicklungen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. Oktober 2011)

Gap. schrieb:


> Nochmal nen Video von mir



Schön gemacht und einfach mal mit (dankeschön!) ohne fette Bildbearbeitung mal Spass und Teamgeist reingehauen!  Chiq gefilmt, der Pete.


----------



## eLw00d (23. Oktober 2011)

Jaspero schrieb:


> Gibt es neue entwicklungen ?



Siehe Facebook.


----------



## Kolja_ (24. Oktober 2011)

Und was, wenn man kein FB hat?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (24. Oktober 2011)

dann kriegt man nix mit  ich hab auch kein fb.


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Oktober 2011)

In Kürze wird auf einer Homepage alles wichtige dazu erscheinen. Zurzeit ist noch alles im Aktenkrieg, müsst ihr verstehen.


----------



## kinschman (24. Oktober 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Und was, wenn man kein FB hat?



dann macht man sich halt nen (fake-)account mit einer großzügigen auslegung des jeweiligen namens....ist doch echt nicht so schwer


----------



## c_w (24. Oktober 2011)

kinschman schrieb:


> dann macht man sich halt nen (fake-)account mit einer großzügigen auslegung des jeweiligen namens....ist doch echt nicht so schwer


So einen wie der Föster einen hat? ;-)


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (24. Oktober 2011)

kinschman schrieb:


> dann macht man sich halt nen (fake-)account mit einer großzügigen auslegung des jeweiligen namens....ist doch echt nicht so schwer





dann muss man sich aber erst mal ne extra-spam-email adresse besorgen, nicht vergessen: bei facebook ist man die ware, nicht der kunde!


----------



## eLw00d (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich brauch zum einrichten einer e-mail Adresse 3 Minuten.

FB ist halt das einfachste.
Wir sind mittlerweile 200 Leute. Das sollte das bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolja_ (24. Oktober 2011)

Die Tiblerine treibt mich nicht zu FB. Da warte ich lieber bis die Webseite fertig ist.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (24. Oktober 2011)

Kolja_ schrieb:


> Die Tiblerine treibt mich nicht zu FB. Da warte ich lieber bis die Webseite fertig ist.





jo


----------



## pratt (25. Oktober 2011)

Euer Verein ist doch "in Gründung"!
Da könnt Ihr doch schon die Informationen die Ihr habt auf einer Webseite miteilen oder hier im Aachener-Forum für Euren Verein ein Thema erstellen.
Ihr wollt ja auch Mitglieder anwerben.
Ihr müsst auch verstehen, wenn Leute überhaupt nichts mit Facebook zu tun haben möchten.


----------



## eLw00d (25. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich verstehen wir das.
Die Website und das Forum ist halt noch im Aufbau.
Wir müssen nebenbei auch studieren/arbeiten. 

Ich hoffe doch, dass mittlerweile jeder den Ernst der Lage erkannt hat und wir nicht rumlaufen und "anwerben" müssen.


----------



## Fraser83 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde kein Mitglied weil:
ein Verein hat den Nachteil, dass er von verschiedenen Instanzen abhängig ist.
Diese Instanzen können Druck auf den Verein ausüben und der Verein wieder auf seine Mitglieder.
Wenn Ihr ein Gebiet zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt ist vielleicht die Gegenbedingung, dass Ihr gewisse Gebiete nicht mehr befahren dürft.
Wenn in solchen Gebieten dann mal Leute aufgegriffen werden und von denen ist bekannt, dass Sie Mitglied sind, bekommt der Verein und die Mitglieder wieder Ärger.
Selbst das tollste und größte legale MTB-Gebiet wird auch ganz schnell wieder langweilig.
Zudem gibt es in Vereinen, vor allem mit massig fremden Leuten, schnell mal Streit, Missgunst usw.

Ich will auf dem MTB frei bleiben und da nehme ich auch mal ein Bußgeld in Kauf, auf die Jahre addiert ist das dann vielleicht noch günstiger als ein Mitgliedsbeitrag, ansonsten wird ein Bußgeld einfach als Waldbenutzungsgebühr verbucht.
Macht ja eigentlich auch ein bisschen Spaß, als Kind habe ich auch immer gerne Räuber und Gendarm gespielt.

Ich habe nichts gegen Euren Verein und finde Eure Initiativen auch Unterstützens wert, aber man verliert etwas Freiheit.


----------



## eLw00d (25. Oktober 2011)

Wir dürfen bereits nirgendwo fahren, falls du das noch nicht gemerkt hast. 
Es ist bereits über Bußgelder im Aachener Wald nachgedacht worden.

Wenn wir die Lage an den Wegkreuzungen (Roadgaps etc.) der illegalen Trails nicht mit einem legalen Park entschärfen, gibt es hier bald nichts mehr zu fahren.

Zum Glück denken nicht alle so wie du, sonst könnte bald jeder sein Moutainbike verkaufen.

Das ist wieder das typische "Bäh, Verein ist blöd" Gebrabbel.
Ja, man könnte Freiheit verlieren, die man nie besessen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fraser83 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte Dich und Deinen Verein nicht anpissen, sondern auch mal die Gegenargumente anleuchten.
Ich bin jetzt frei und fahre wo ich will, wenn mich einer stoppt und mir ein Bussgeld verpasst, habe ich eben Pech gehabt, ich kann mir genauso gut mein Schaltwerk oder einen Reifen schrotten.
Ich mache aber was ich möchte und muss dafür alleine die Konsequenzen tragen.
Wenn ich in Eurem Verein mitmache und der Vorstand sagt: Leute wir kriegen unser Gebiet aber dafür darf keiner mehr die Toblerone runter, dann fühle ich mich sehr unfrei.

Nochmal: ich bin nicht gegen Euch, nicht gegen Euren Verein und will den auch nicht schlecht schreiben.
Ich war in einem anderen Verein eine Zeit im Vorstand und weiß, dass so ein Verein nicht immer Lustig ist

-------------------------------
Was anderes (konstruktives):
kann man nicht die Stellen wo ein Trail ein Weg kreuzt entschärfen, in dem man einen Zaun mit Schikane davor macht (hat man ja auch in Winterberg an gewissen Stellen).
Schlagt das doch mal der Stadt vor, dann kann auch die Tobi (ohne Roadgaps) auf bleiben.


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Oktober 2011)

Fraser83 schrieb:


> Ich werde kein Mitglied weil:
> ein Verein hat den Nachteil, dass er von verschiedenen Instanzen abhängig ist.
> 
> Das ist richtig.
> ...



Nicht missverstehen: Jeder kann ja seine Meinung dazu haben, aber genauso werde ich auch wiedersprechen, also nicht persönlich nehmen.


----------



## fknobel (25. Oktober 2011)

Zum Thema Verein hat eh jeder seine eigene Meinung. Und das wollen wir auch gar nicht ändern. Und wenn man sich Korrekt verhält im Wald. Sollte man auch in Zukunft keine Probleme bekommen. Egal ob man im Verein ist, oder auch nicht.

Im Übrigen wird der Jahresbeitrag bei 25 liegen. Und auf klassische Vereinsmeyerrei hat keiner von uns Bock! Wir wollen einfach nur den MTB Sport in Aachen fördern bzw. eine Basis bilden die auch wahrgenommen wird. Sollte der Verein sich irgendwann wirklich in die Richtung bewegen die von Fraser83 dargestellt wird, bin ich garantiert einer der ersten die wieder austreten...


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Oktober 2011)

Fraser83 schrieb:


> Wenn ich in Eurem Verein mitmache und der Vorstand sagt: Leute wir kriegen unser Gebiet aber dafür darf keiner mehr die Toblerone runter, dann fühle ich mich sehr unfrei.
> Nochmal: Du kannst da fahren gehen, niemand wird dich mit dem Verein in verbindung bringen. Wenn du gecatcht wirst oder jemanden umfährst bist du allein schuld, ob du mitglied bist oder nicht.
> Der Verein ist primär nur Mittel zum Zweck, wir brauchen gerade nunmal eine rechtsgrundlage. Ich werde dir als Vorstand niemals vorschreiben wo du zu fahren hast, gut werde ich das aber auf keinen Fall finden.



Wie florian schon schreibt, vereinsmeyerei wird nicht gemacht, es geht nur um eine schnittstelle nach aussen.


----------



## Fraser83 (25. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das so ist wie Ihr schreibt ist es ja super und ich bin auch bereit Eure Projekte zu unterstützen.

Aber waren das nicht Eure Leute die, hier geschrieben haben:
- nicht mehr Toblerone fahren
- Toblerone nicht mehr aufbauen


----------



## uerland (25. Oktober 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Wie florian schon schreibt, *vereinsmeyerei wird nicht gemacht*, es geht nur um eine schnittstelle nach aussen.



Hmm, wird das in der Vereinssatzung fest verankert werden?


----------



## Jetpilot (25. Oktober 2011)

Fraser83 schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist wie Ihr schreibt ist es ja super und ich bin auch bereit Eure Projekte zu unterstützen.
> 
> Aber waren das nicht Eure Leute die, hier geschrieben haben:
> - nicht mehr Toblerone fahren
> - Toblerone nicht mehr aufbauen



Ja, das gilt immernoch und hat nichts mit dem Verein zu tun, da geht es einfach nur um Chancenwahrung. Wenn das gebaue jetzt wieder ausartet, dann können wir möglicherweise den legalen Trail UND alle anderen Trails knicken. Wie gesagt, ich kann und werde niemanden davon abhalten zu fahren wo er will, aber ich kann die Folgen erklären.

Jetzt wo eine reale Chance besteht, dass etwas entstehen kann was von Dauer ist, halte zumindest ich es für extrem dämlich das alles leichtfertig wegen irgendeines Freiheitsbedürfnisses aufs Spiel zu setzen.


----------



## fknobel (25. Oktober 2011)

uerland schrieb:


> Hmm, wird das in der Vereinssatzung fest verankert werden?



Das dürfte schwirg sein, rechtlich kann man so was nur schwer verklausulieren... aber so wie ich die Leute einschätze die sich bis jetzt beteiligen bzw. die im Vorstand sind. Sollte das auch so kein Problem sein!


----------



## Fraser83 (25. Oktober 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ja, das gilt immernoch und hat nichts mit dem Verein zu tun, da geht es einfach nur um Chancenwahrung. Wenn das gebaue jetzt wieder ausartet, dann können wir möglicherweise den legalen Trail UND alle anderen Trails knicken. Wie gesagt, ich kann und werde niemanden davon abhalten zu fahren wo er will, aber ich kann die Folgen erklären.
> 
> Jetzt wo eine reale Chance besteht, dass etwas entstehen kann was von Dauer ist, halte zumindest ich es für extrem dämlich das alles leichtfertig wegen irgendeines Freiheitsbedürfnisses aufs Spiel zu setzen.



Erstaunlicherweise haben sich die meisten (ich auch) an Eure Anweisungen gehalten und die Toblerone nicht wieder aufgebaut oder befahren.
Ich fahre MTB im Umkreis von 20 km in Aachen, da gibt es eine ganze Menge netter (unbebauter) Trails.


----------



## fknobel (25. Oktober 2011)

Fraser83 schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise haben sich die meisten (ich auch) an Eure Anweisungen gehalten und die Toblerone nicht wieder aufgebaut oder befahren.
> Ich fahre MTB im Umkreis von 20 km in Aachen, da gibt es eine ganze Menge netter (unbebauter) Trails.



Denke Anweisen tut keiner von uns, es war wohl ehr eine bitte mit nachdruck. Da uns die Arbeit derer die da so viel zeit rein stecken einfach nicht egal ist. Und es ist erfreulich, das so viele der bitte gefolgt sind. Das wissen die, die darum gebeten haben durchaus zu schätzen! 

Untermstrich wird es leider so sein, das wir die Toblerone opfern müssen um die Reputation der MTB Zene in Aachnerwlad wieder Herzustellen. Wie sagte es Lutz so schön... die Tobi ist das Bauernopfer was wir bringen müssen! Und recht hat er wohl leider da mit. 
Wir werden schon was anständiges hinbekommen... da von bin ich seit unserer Probe runde im zu Besichtigen Gebiet überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (25. Oktober 2011)

Fraser83 schrieb:


> Erstaunlicherweise haben sich die meisten (ich auch) an Eure Anweisungen gehalten und die Toblerone nicht wieder aufgebaut oder befahren.
> Ich fahre MTB im Umkreis von 20 km in Aachen, da gibt es eine ganze Menge netter (unbebauter) Trails.



Das ist doch Großartig, dass es so ernst genommen wurde, sonst wären wir vielleicht jetzt nicht dort wo wir sind (nämlich mit Aussicht auf einen Spot).
Die Trails die du meinst sind vermutlich Wege, die nicht nur Freerider fahren, sondern fast alle MTBler und auch Wanderer nutzen.

Um das nochmal zu verstehen: Um die geht es gar nicht. Problem war die Toblerone im speziellen und das Streckengebaue im allgemeinen, durch das Natur und andere Waldnutzer gestört wurden. Die gesammtheit aller Strecken, die ja nicht nur von uns genutzt werden, ist in dieser Form gar nicht zu überwachen und ist im Grunde problemfrei.


----------



## TomHengst (14. November 2011)

Trotzdem gibt es anscheinend immer wieder Kontrollen an den Trails. Ein Kollege ist am Bahntrail erwicht worden von Belgischen und Deutschen Beamten. Hat eine Verwarnung erhalten mit Aussicht auf ein hohes Bußgeld, sollte er erneut erwicht werden.


----------



## Jetpilot (15. November 2011)

Von Deutschen? Kann nicht sein, die dÃ¼rfen gar nicht im Dienst ins Hoheitsgebiet...

In Belgien ist es schon seit Jahren gang und GÃ¤be, dass RÃ¤der an den Strecken (bahntrail, mÃ¤rchenwald, etz) kassiert werden und gegen Kaution wieder freigekauft werden mÃ¼ssen (hÃ¶he um 150 â¬). Aber auch FuÃgÃ¤nger sind da illegal unterwegs und werden wohl auch bestraft, also nicht gleich immer unfair behandelt fÃ¼hlen.

Das er mit einer Verwarunung davongekommen ist, ist da noch groÃes GlÃ¼ck, ich hab schon von Razien mit vorgehaltenem Gewehr und Quad gehÃ¶rt.


----------



## pratt (15. November 2011)

Ich glaube, dass mit der Kaution stimmt so nicht!?
Die Räder wurden von den Bikern einbehalten, die sich nicht ausweisen konnten. Man bekam Sie gegen Vorlage des Ausweises sofort wieder und später per Post eine Zahlungsaufforderung in Höhe von ca. 100 , die man als im Ausland lebender (in Deutschland) ja nicht unbedingt bezahlen muss (mache ich mit meinen deutschen Knöllchen ja auch nicht).


----------



## c_w (15. November 2011)

pratt schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass mit der Kaution stimmt so nicht!?
> Die Räder wurden von den Bikern einbehalten, die sich nicht ausweisen konnten. Man bekam Sie gegen Vorlage des Ausweises sofort wieder und später per Post eine Zahlungsaufforderung in Höhe von ca. 100 , die man als im Ausland lebender (in Deutschland) ja nicht unbedingt bezahlen muss (mache ich mit meinen deutschen Knöllchen ja auch nicht).


Das ist aber doch mittlerweile Geschichte, sowas kann mittlerweile doch EU-weit vollstreckt werden, oder?

Achja, auch Geschichte ist, dass auf der Toblerone nicht mehr gefahren wird ^^


----------



## uerland (15. November 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Achja, auch Geschichte ist, dass auf der Toblerone nicht mehr gefahren wird ^^



Naja, das ist natürlich eine böse Unterstellung. Die Frage ist doch vielmehr, ob Laub haken abseits der befestigten Wege erlaubt ist?


----------



## c_w (15. November 2011)

Stimmt. In Belgien ist das aber bestimmt auch verboten... wie ist das bei uns?


----------



## yannick1208 (21. April 2012)

ist morgen noch wer von euch im aachner wald ? wenn ja, kann mir einer nen guten start sagen, ich war erst 3 mal oder so da... die tour sollte so ca. 40km lang sein und ein paar anspruchsvollere Stellen enthalten...
sorry für die dumme frage, aber ich weiß echt nicht, wo wir morgen starten sollen 

MFG
Yannick


----------



## eLw00d (21. April 2012)

Aber bitte nicht an der Tobi starten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaspero (21. April 2012)

Wie geht es mit das Bikepark Dreilandereck?


----------



## eLw00d (22. April 2012)

Läuft sehr gut.  
Wir haben unseren Teil erledigt und warten nun auf die Entscheidungen. 

Deswegen: Kein Benzin ins Feuer gießen und Toblerone meiden.


----------



## Jaspero (22. April 2012)

Kannst du mail beschreiben was das teil ist? Toblerone war einfach ein super trail! Ich hoffe das es etwas gibt.

viel gluck im jeden fall.


----------



## Jetpilot (22. April 2012)

Unser Teil der Arbeit war ein Vertrauensverhältnis zwischen Mountainbikern und den Zuständigen aus den Behörden und der Politik zu schaffen, die letzendlich über unser Schicksaal entscheiden.
Dazu gehört auch, dass wir auf Dauer zeigen müssen, dass die Initiative auch unter MTBlern ernst genommen wird und was bringt. Konkret heißt das: Die Frequentierung des Tobleronegebiets muss abnehmen, wir bekommen, sofern klar wird, dass es auch etwas nützt (!) großzügigerweise ein womöglich besseres Ersatzangebot.
Wir waren bei der Begehung vor einiger Zeit wirklich begeistert, was dort alles mit etwas Arbeit möglich wäre. Also, lasst euch das nicht entgehen und benehmt euch


----------



## doncanaille (2. Mai 2012)

hallo

war gesten paar stunden am 3ländereck biken sind schon coole strecken  wollt ma fragn ob mir jmd per pn ne wegbeschreibung zur toblerone geben kann. falls es die noch gibt... 
viele dank schonmal


----------



## eLw00d (2. Mai 2012)

Toblerone ist dicht und bleibt dicht.

Wer dort fährt riskiert nicht nur gegen einen quer liegenden Baum zu fahren, sondern auch die Zukunft aller Legalisierungsbemühungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KampfkazzZ (2. Mai 2012)

Das Anmeldedatum lässt vermuten, dass es sich um einen Trollaccount handelt. Falls ich Unrecht haben sollte: Hast du dir wenigstens die letzten fünf Posts über dir mal durchgelesen? Da ich nicht vermute, dass du nur einen Kranz am Traileinstieg niederlegen möchtest, hoffe ich, dass niemand deiner Bitte nach einer PN nachkommt.

Danke fürs Verständnis!


----------



## ThomasAC (2. Mai 2012)

doppelpost, bitte löschen.


----------



## ThomasAC (2. Mai 2012)

Leider ist die Toblerone nicht so dicht wie das sein sollte. Gestern haben Brems- und Gebrauchsspuren auf dem querenden Wanderweg an Eldorado, Naturknaller und Toblerone den Beweis angetreten dass nicht jeder Fahrer hier von der Aktion weiß oder Interesse an einem legalen Spot hat.


----------



## doncanaille (2. Mai 2012)

achso ok ja da alle älteren beiträge von 2007 warn wusst ich nich genau wie aktuell das is... naja danke fürs bescheidgeben bevor was passiert 

ps: kein trollacc^^


----------



## ThomasAC (2. Mai 2012)

Ansonsten einfach hier mal mitfahren: Leute zum Fahren/Trainieren aus dem Aachner Innenstadt bereich gesucht...


----------



## fknobel (2. Mai 2012)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Leider ist die Toblerone nicht so dicht wie das sein sollte. Gestern haben Brems- und Gebrauchsspuren auf dem querenden Wanderweg an Eldorado, Naturknaller und Toblerone den Beweis angetreten dass nicht jeder Fahrer hier von der Aktion weiß oder Interesse an einem legalen Spot hat.



Tja, es gibt leider immer Leute die "Informationsresestend" sind. So langsam glaube ich nur noch sehr wenigen das sie von nichts wissen... ehr glaube ich das es den meisten die noch an der Toblerone fahren schlicht einfach egal ist. Frei nach dem Motto: Nach mir die Sinnflut!  

Selbst schon mit bekommen fahr am Jazztrail oben los und höre noch wie zwei die Pause machen darüber reden ob sie noch zur Toblerone fahren "und die beiden wussten definitiv von der Toblerone Problematik". Ärger mich Heute noch darüber das ich nicht direkt gestoppt hab und wieder das kurze stück hoch bin


----------



## doncanaille (2. Mai 2012)

wo fahrt ihr denn alle zz rum? mehr 3ländereck oder aachener/preuswald....
die letztn posts bei der fahrgemeinschaft sind von 2011 besteht diese "zufalls" gruppe noch?
hätt gern ma lust bissl mehr zu sehen. also falls jmd lust hat bei etwas schönerem wetter kanner sich ja meldn.

bin kein profi also keine zu hohen erwartungen mitnehmen.


----------



## ThomasAC (2. Mai 2012)

doncanaille schrieb:


> [...]
> die letztn posts bei der fahrgemeinschaft sind von 2011 besteht diese "zufalls" gruppe noch?
> [...]



falsch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9456248&postcount=284 - zwei Tage alt!


----------



## fuelex (5. Mai 2012)

Also ich sehe das Auftreten des neuen MTB-Vereins hier auch kritisch. Es wird staendig betont (und fuer mich als XC-Fahrer in jeder Hinsicht nachvollziehbar)  die Toblerone zu meiden. Ausserhalb des Forums bekommt man davon leider nichts mit. Woher soll der Biker wissen, dass er die Toblerone nicht fahren soll? Und warum hoert man dazu nichts von offizieller Seite? Wenn das Forstamt (oder wer auch immer) verhindern moechte, dass die Toblerone gefahren wird, frage ich mich, warum dort kein offizielles Verbotsschild mit entsprechender Erklaerung hingestellt wird. Genau das hat auf meinen Heimattrails, die mitten durch ein Naturschutzgebiet fuehrten, hervorragend funktioniert. Viele Biker fahren die Toblerone seit vielen Jahren und nun kommt ein selbsternannter MTB-Verein daher und meint das darf/soll man nicht mehr. Die Toblerone ist sogar in den Topo-Karten eingemalt und wie soll dem Biker klar werden, dass der 2 m breite Weg hier etwas anderes ist als ein 2 m breite Weg am Nachbarhang.


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Mai 2012)

Nimms nicht persönlich, aber erklär mir bitte ein Paar sachen:



> Also ich sehe das Auftreten des neuen MTB-Vereins hier auch kritisch.


Darf ich fragen, wer genau noch? Eine Angabe wie "mein Umfeld" oder eine Zahl von Leuten von denen du weißt reicht mir schon. Ich frage nur aus Interesse.



> Es wird staendig betont (und fuer mich als XC-Fahrer in jeder Hinsicht nachvollziehbar) die Toblerone zu meiden. Ausserhalb des Forums bekommt man davon leider nichts mit.


Man? Das ist jetzt eine mächtige Blase die du da aufbläst... Das ist mir zu unkonkret.



> Woher soll der Biker wissen, dass er die Toblerone nicht fahren soll? Und warum hoert man dazu nichts von offizieller Seite? Wenn das Forstamt (oder wer auch immer) verhindern moechte, dass die Toblerone gefahren wird, frage ich mich, warum dort kein offizielles Verbotsschild mit entsprechender Erklaerung hingestellt wird.


Lese ich da gerade irgendwie einen Mistrauischen Unterton heraus? Ich kann dir sagen warum die Leute vom Forstamt das so handhaben: Die haben die Hoffnung, dass die Botschaft sich schneller und effektiver verbreitet, wenn es über die Biker selber passiert. Die möchten versuchen über den Verein mit der Fahrerschaft zu kommunizieren. Verbote und deren Überwachung wären aber die nächste Konsequenz gewesen und werden es auch werden, wenn die kommuikative Schiene sich als unfruchtbar herausstellt. Ich hoffe das ist dir klar...



> Viele Biker fahren die Toblerone seit vielen Jahren und nun kommt ein selbsternannter MTB-Verein daher und meint das darf/soll man nicht mehr. Die Toblerone ist sogar in den Topo-Karten eingemalt und wie soll dem Biker klar werden, dass der 2 m breite Weg hier etwas anderes ist als ein 2 m breite Weg am Nachbarhang.



Ok, das ist das, was mich, als ich es gelesen habe, am meisten geärgert hat. Dann aber habe ich mich gefragt "wird das wirklich so wahr genommen? Vielleicht sogar von mehreren?". Das sollte es nicht. Wir vom Vorstand wollen und können niemandem etwas verbieten. Das was wir machen möchten und sollen, ist ein Vertrauensverhältnis zu schaffen. Wir sind ein Sprachrohr für das Forstamt an die Biker und umgekehrt. Von uns würde niemand ein willkürliches Befahrungsverbot aussprechen, wir geben nur Informationen weiter.

Zu deiner Argumentation (und die ist bei weitem nicht neu und noch viel weniger auf einer nachvolziehbaren Basis):
Du schriebst: 





> Viele Biker fahren die Toblerone seit vielen Jahren und nun kommt ein selbsternannter MTB-Verein daher und meint das darf/soll man nicht mehr.


Das Problem ist, dass die vergrößerte Zahl und das Verhalten der Biker dazu geführt hat, dass sich immer mehr Leute belästigt oder gefährdet gefühlt und beim Forstamt beschwert haben. In dieser Konsequenz (und nicht weil es einen verein gibt) wurde die Toblerone geschlossen.
Das mag unfair erscheinen, wenn Leute glauben sie hätten dort ein Gewohnheitsrecht, das ihnen jetzt genommen würde.
Das Wegerecht in NRW hat keine 2m regelung, sondern spricht von "festen Wegen". Die Tobelrone ist keiner, selbstgetrackte Karten (siehe "in Topo-Karten eingemalt") ändern daran nichts.

Wir sind doch alle auf der selbe Seite, ich hoffe du hast das jetzt verstanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doncanaille (5. Mai 2012)

zu seiner verteidigung muss ich sagen ich wusste von der "sperrung" der toblerone nichts mitbekommen bevor ich in diesem forum nachgefragt habe...
hab im inet beschreibungen und gps gesucht aber niwo dass die dicht gemacht wurde.

dürft ich ma fragen wie lange die jetzt schon vom forstamt dichtgemacht wurde und wie momentan der stand ist? gibt es bald ersatz oder is einfach ende für den trail?


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Mai 2012)

Ja das stimmt schon. Die Informationsstrategie ist leider etwas lückenhaft, aber ich habe ehrlichgesagt auch keine bessere Idee als darauf zu vertrauen, dass die Leute entweder fragen oder sich das über Mundpropaganda verbreitet. Dass das besonders Leute von außerhalb dann nicht erreicht, ist natürlich schade...

Damit es bald Ersatz gibt, haben wir uns ja überhaupt gegründet. Das Ziel der Vereins ist (und so steht es auch auf dem Flyer, der baldigst überall ausliegen wird) die Entwicklung des Sports zusammen mit dem Forstamt und der Stadt zu lenken. Wir möchten ja selber gute Strecken haben...
Das Ziel, bzw. das was die Stadt sich davon verspricht, wenn es diese legalen Strecken dann gibt, ist eine Entlastung des Restwaldes. Im Prinzip also wird das ganze so verlagert, dass alle am Ende zufriedener sein sollten. Zumindest ist das der Plan 

Wir sind gerade dabei ein Pilotprojekt durchzuführen. Wir möchten natürlich langfristig vielleicht auch mehr, aber zunächst ist unserer Meinung nach das wichtigste, zeigen zu können das solche Sachen gut mit den anderen Waldinteressen vereinbar sind und im Endeffekt alle etwas davon haben.

Was mich an dem Post einfach so aufgeregt hat/was ich schade fand, war der Eindruck dass wir als Verein die Interessen der MTBler nicht adäquat vertreten würden. Weil genau das versuchen wir. Das hier öfter mal "geschimpft" wird, ist ja nur weil es so wichtig ist, dass wir als Verein dann zeigen können, dass die Leute uns auch folgen. Nur wenn diese Vermittlungsarbeit gut funktioniert wird die Stadt ein ausreichend großes Vertrauen darauf haben, die ganze Gruppe über uns irgendwie lenken zu können und andererseits möchten wir natürlich auch das maximale für die Biker rausholen.
Weil was bringt es denen, wenn ein paar wenige wollen, aber das Problem im Kern bestehen bleibt bzw. wenn die Bemühungen einiger hier (das sind ja nicht nur vier-fünf leute!) deswegen - drastisch gesagt - scheitern?

Ich finde es insgesammt ja eigentlich sehr gut, dass die Stadt noch keine direkten Verbote ausspricht (die eigentlich eh durch das Wegerecht gegeben sind) sondern erst versucht etwas auf die Beine zu stellen.

Um die Zeitfrage vorzugreifen: Wir wissen es selbst nicht. Aber wir sollten realistisch bleiben. In Heidelberg haben die ca 6 Jahre gebraucht, wir sind jetzt knapp 1 Jahr in den Gesprächen und der Verein existiert knapp ein halbes Jahr. Wir werden sicher schneller sein als die Heidelberger, aber bitte bitte versteht das solche dinge ihre Zeit brauchen

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## kulak (9. Mai 2012)

@Jetpilot

Erstmal vielen Dank für dein/euer Engagement in Sachen Aachener Fahrradkultur. Zeit und Herzblut in solch ein Thema zu stecken und sich mit Bürokratendeutschland auseinanderzusetzen ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Erhalte ich, wenn ich Mitglied im e.V. werde mehr Informationen zum Projektstand?
Gibt es einen Grund warum z.B. die Präsentation nicht veröffentlicht wird oder das Pilotprojekt hier nur benannt, aber nicht beschrieben wird?

Besten Gruß!


----------



## Bas-t (9. Mai 2012)

Hi,..ich klinke mich mal ein.....
gerne kann Jet die Antwort noch ausführen, aber ich gebe dir schonmal Antowrt

Grundsätzlich kann jeder Informationen bekommen, einfachste und ausführlichste(dabei auch zugleich unübersichtlichste) Möglichkeit wäre die facebook-Gruppe in die wir dich gerne zufügen können.
Wenn du kein facebook hast, ist das auch kein problem dafür gibt es zB das Forum oder unsere HP http://www.gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de/index.php/aktuelles 
Auf dem alljährlichen Aachener fahrradtag letzte Woche hatten wir auch wieder einen Stand, an dem wir versucht habendas Projekt weiteren Leuten, die nicht aktiv im Forum unterwegs sind, vorzustellen.

Wie du siehst musst du nicht Mitglied werden um Infos zu bekommen, du solltest lediglich Mitglied werden, wenn dir A. was an MTB liegt und du es in Aachen ausleben willst und B. wenn du uns unterstützen willst bzw Teil des ganzen sein willst.

Die Präsentation wurde zuletzt nich online freizugänglich gestellt, weil sie nicht überarbeitet war und wir es vermeiden wollten das verschiedene Versionen davon im Inet kursieren.
Ich muss erlich zugeben dass ich den Aktuellen Stand der Präsentation garnicht kenne, also ob es schlicht vergessen wurde, oder ob sie einfach noch nicht zu 100% fertig ist.
Dazu kann Jet zB sicher mehr sagen.

Ähnliches gilt auch für das Pilotprojekt. Auch die Stadt ist hier im Forum unterwegs, und wenn wir hier fälschlicherweise(weil die Fakten noch unklar sind) hier Aussagen machen die nicht zutreffen, fühlt diese sich möglicherweise hintergangen/verarscht oder what ever....


Alles in allem, hast du, wenn du mehr erfahren willst(oder auch ihr) mehrere Möglichkeiten auf uns zu zukommen.
Hier und da treffen wir uns auch Stammtisch-mäßig unter ein paar Mann in der Stadt, wo meist auch immer Infos mitgeteilt werden oder auch einfach nett geplaudert wird,.... wenn du zB darauf Lust hast meld dich einfach bei jemandem Von uns, und dir wird mit Sicherheit Weitergeholfen.


In dem Sinne,... Schönen Abend, bei Fragen fragt... Unterstützt eure Hobbys in der Umgebung und ganz wichtig: RIDE ON!!!!


MfG Basti

http://www.gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de/index.php/aktuelles


----------



## kulak (9. Mai 2012)

Wow, mit einer solch schnellen und kompetenten Rückmeldung hab ich nicht gerechnet. Danke dafür, wieder ein Beweis, dass da die richtigen Menschen beteiligt sind.
Werde mal den ein oder anderen von dir vorgestellten Kanal nutzen, um mich zu informieren und einzubringen.
Danke nochmal!


----------



## Bas-t (9. Mai 2012)

Danke an der Stelle,
wie gesagt falls du facebook hast und Infos willst, sag bescheid ich füge dich der Gruppe zu....


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Mai 2012)

kulak schrieb:


> @Jetpilot
> 
> Erstmal vielen Dank für dein/euer Engagement in Sachen Aachener Fahrradkultur. Zeit und Herzblut in solch ein Thema zu stecken und sich mit Bürokratendeutschland auseinanderzusetzen ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Lorbeeren.

Als Mitglied hast du zunächstmal den Vorteil Rabatte bei BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE zu bekommen (steht ja auch so auf der Website) außerdem unterstützt du uns in der Sache, das ganze schneller voranzutreiben, weil wir als größere Gruppe mit Sicherheit auch mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.

Der Grund warum andere und ich hier mit Infos so "sparsam" sind, ist einfach, dass seitens der Behörden die Bitte ausgesprochen wurde, das ganze mit einer gewissen Diskretion zu behandeln. Wir würden der Sache durch eine öffentlich geführte (vielleicht auch dann nicht mehr sachliche) Diskussion eher schaden als nutzen. Wenn die ersten Gerüchte entstehen, was, wo, wann, wie, dann verbreiten sich solche Unwahrheiten leider sehr schnell und dann wird es mit Sicherheit auch bei einigen emotional (z.B. wg. Streckensperrungen kommt dann evtl. bei einigen das Gefühl auf, jemandem würde die liebe Freiheit durch UNS entzogen, etz...) Das möchten weder wir, noch das Forstamt, *denn das stimmt dann so einfach nicht*.

Ein anderer Grund ist außerdem, dass exakte Pläne noch nicht existieren. Soviel sei Gesagt, wir haben uns schon Geländestücke zusammen mit dem Forstamt ansehen dürfen und waren auch angetan von den Möglichkeiten dort, aber es muss eben noch durch den Landschaftsbeirat und ein paar andere Gremien gehen bis es dann feststeht. Ich kann es nur wiederholen: Enthusiasmus in allen Ehren, bitte bedenkt, dass das alles nunmal seine Zeit erfordert. Was die Politik angeht können wir erstmal wirklich nur Däumchen drehen und abwarten. Das Forstamt befürwortet uns so gut es kann und ist auf unserer Seite, dafür haben wir gesorgt. Übrigens genau wie die RWTH, das Sportamt und natürlich einige lokale Händler.

Der Himmel klart langsam tatsächlich auf für uns, jetzt darf uns nur nicht das Missgeschick passieren zuviel Druck und heißen Dampf und damit wieder Regen zu erzeugen. Das wäre wirklich Schade...

Was die Präsentation angeht: Ich glaube, ich verstehe nicht ganz was du konkret meinst? Unser Internetauftritt muss noch etwas wachsen, ganz klar oder meinst du jetzt spezifisch irgendwelche Vorträge, die von uns gehalten wurden?


----------



## Bumsfalara (10. Mai 2012)

Leider bekommt man über den Verein und die Pläne als "nicht-Facebook-nutzer" überhaupt gar nichts mit.

Mir ist bewusst, dass es ein Treffen mit dem Forstamt gab und Erstbegehungen am Dreiländereck stattgefunden haben. Allerdings ist die Informationspolitik viel zu schlecht: Ständige Verweise auf eine Facebookgruppe vergraulen mich eher in den Verein einzutreten als Mitglied zu werden. 
Der Stand am Fahrradtag war einfach nur ein schlechter Witz: Ich war vor Ort und wollte mir Informationen besorgen, wenn allerdings 7-8 Kerle in ner geschlossenen Runde vor nem Stand stehen und schnacken ist das leider nicht sonderlich einfach...

Auch beim RWTH-Unibiken habe ich versucht ein paar Infos einzuholen, sobalds konkret wurde ist allerdings jeder direkt ausgewichen. Das Einzige was rüberkam war ein "Tritt in den Verein ein und lies Facebook".

Hätte ich eigentlich schon längst gemacht, allerdings schreckt mich das alles doch stark zurück (und nicht nur mich, habe mich diesbezüglich mit schon Mehreren anderen Leuten unterhalten)

1.) Was habt ihr denn dem Forstamt präsentiert?
2.) Bisher kommt es rüber dass ihr nur die Belange der Downhill-Freeride Fraktion berücksichtigen würdet. Es macht den Anschein, dass ihr eine Toblerone am Dreiländereck wieder aufbauen wollt? Ich selbst fahre Allmountain, bin auch in den Alpen unterwegs: Was tut ihr für meine Interessen (nicht nur schnell runter, sondern auch den Berg hoch?). Was ist mit technischen Trails (S3-S4)?
3.) Ist ein Pumptrack oder ähnliches in Planung?
4.) Ist überhaupt etwas in Planung?
5.) Wollt ihr neue Trails bauen und/oder Bestehende legalisieren?


Leider muss ich auch sagen, dass mit Gründung des Vereins die Anti-Mtb Fraktion sehr aggressiv geworden ist. Ich selbst fahre seit 5 Jahren in Aachen Mtb, aber was ich in den letzten 6 Monaten erlebt habe war krass.
1) Stacheldraht mitten über einen Trail gespannt.
2) Am Trail vom Pelzerturm herunter wurde ans Ende (Schwer einsehbar) ein richtig dicker Baumstamm gelegt. Sturz quasi fast einprogrammiert.
3) Der Grenztrail wurde händisch mit langen dicken Ästen blockiert. An offensichtlichen Stellen, an denen man das Problem umfahren konnte wurde Stacheldraht gespannt.
4) Durch die Schließung der Toblerone wird dementsprechend der Jazztrail mehr befahren. Aber warum schieben manche Deppen mitten auf dem Trail nach oben und fahren nicht die breite Forstautobahn hoch? Das ist einfach nur unverantwortlich und gefährlich.

Mir ist bewusst dass ich als Mtbler an keine der oben genannten Stellen mich überhaupt hätte aufhalten dürfen. Allerdings finde ich hat die Feindlichkeit gegenüber den Mtblern stark zugenommen.

Ich würde es wirklich begrüßen auch mal auf Eurer Seite mehr Infos über Eure Arbeit zu lesen. Warum steht denn zumindest auf der nirgends dass das Tobleronegebiet nicht mehr befahren werden soll.
Und gilt das nur für den Trail oder allgemein für die Gegend? Was ist mit Tobleroneuphill?


----------



## MindPatterns (10. Mai 2012)

Ist die Gruppe denn noch geheim? Sollte die im Sinne der Transparenz nicht langsam mal öffentlich gemacht werrden? Immerhin sind wir/der Verein ja längst über "interna" hinaus... es finden sich ja immerhin recht wertvolle Informationen über den Stand der Dinge dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (10. Mai 2012)

@Bumsfalara:

zum Thema Stacheldraht bitte ab hier nachlesen. Das ist in der Nähe schon einmal passiert.
Fazit war, nicht wegräumen sondern die Behörden (Forstamt und/oder Polizei) benachrichtigen und zur Anzeige bringen. Stacheldraht hat nichts, aber auch gar nicht im Wald verloren und stellt wohl auch eine Straftat dar. Der Täter aus der Region im verlinkten Fall wurde übrigens ermittelt.


----------



## fknobel (10. Mai 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Ist die Gruppe denn noch geheim? Sollte die im Sinne der Transparenz nicht langsam mal öffentlich gemacht werrden? Immerhin sind wir/der Verein ja längst über "interna" hinaus... es finden sich ja immerhin recht wertvolle Informationen über den Stand der Dinge dort.



Ich denke Bas-t hat das in seinem Beitrag weiter oben ganz gut Beschrieben...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9489216&postcount=2056

Vor allem diese Passage beschreibt ganz gut warum die FB Gruppe immer noch Geheim bzw. nur durch eine "Einladung" erreichbar ist:



Bas-t schrieb:


> Ähnliches gilt auch für das Pilotprojekt. Auch die Stadt ist hier im Forum unterwegs, und wenn wir hier fälschlicherweise(weil die Fakten noch unklar sind) hier Aussagen machen die nicht zutreffen, fühlt diese sich möglicherweise hintergangen/verarscht oder what ever....



Kurz, es gibt einfach Kommentare die nicht in die Öffentlichkeit gehören. Und da für einige das Thema sehr Emotional ist... ist bei dem Aktuellen Stand eine Geheime FB Gruppe noch angebrachter, auch wenn das einigen Stinkt.


----------



## MindPatterns (10. Mai 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Kurz, es gibt einfach Kommentare die nicht in die Öffentlichkeit gehören. Und da für einige das Thema sehr Emotional ist... ist bei dem Aktuellen Stand eine Geheime FB Gruppe noch angebrachter, auch wenn das einigen Stinkt.



Gut, Kommentare, die nicht in die Öffentlichkeit gehören, die wird es immer geben. Das bedarf dann halt einer strikteren Moderation. Ich versteh eure Argumentation, die dagegen spricht, würde eine offizielle Gruppe (zum _offiziellen_) Verein zwecks Transparenz aber begrüßen. Nun denn, kommt Zeit, kommt Ra(d)(t)


----------



## fknobel (10. Mai 2012)

MindPatterns schrieb:


> Gut, Kommentare, die nicht in die Öffentlichkeit gehören, die wird es immer geben. Das bedarf dann halt einer strikteren Moderation. Ich versteh eure Argumentation, die dagegen spricht, würde eine offizielle Gruppe (zum _offiziellen_) Verein zwecks Transparenz aber begrüßen. Nun denn, kommt Zeit, kommt Ra(d)(t)



Keine sorge, so was wird kommen. Und wir nehmen eure Kritik auch ernst... wir arbeiten dran und bemühen uns so viel wie uns mit drei man möglich ist umzusetzen. Aber es braucht halt alles seine zeit und wir müssen hier und da auch noch das ein oder andere an neuen Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## MindPatterns (10. Mai 2012)

Klar, das ganze ist ja noch sehr jung. Wegen Internet, der Streckensituation und der aktuellen Verhandlungen sind die Erwartungshaltungen ja auch ungemein hoch...


----------



## Bumsfalara (10. Mai 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Keine sorge, so was wird kommen. Und wir nehmen eure Kritik auch ernst... wir arbeiten dran und bemühen uns so viel wie uns mit drei man möglich ist umzusetzen. Aber es braucht halt alles seine zeit und wir müssen hier und da auch noch das ein oder andere an neuen Erfahrungen machen.


Dann verstehe ich nicht warum zumindest du nicht auf meine oben genannten Fragen eingehst?

Muss ja nichtmal öffentlich sein: PM funktioniert prächtig in dem Forum hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (10. Mai 2012)

Bumsfalara schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich nicht warum zumindest du nicht auf meine oben genannten Fragen eingehst?
> 
> Muss ja nichtmal öffentlich sein: PM funktioniert prächtig in dem Forum hier.



Vielleicht weil ich noch da bei bin!? Oder willst keine anständige Antwort? Immerhin hast du dich recht ausführlich ausgelasen... muss nebenbei auch noch Arbeiten!


----------



## uerland (10. Mai 2012)

Hier wird fast in jedem Post darüber philosophiert wie wichtig die Aussenwirkung des Vereins ist. Als ich gerade über den "Verhaltenskodex" auf "eurer" Webseite gestolpert bin, war mir schon arg nach fremdschämen zumute. Ich hab mich kurz nochmal versichert ob im Titel "kath. Geländefahrrad Aachen e.V." steht - nein, dem war nicht so. Soll das lustig sein? Falls ja, denkt ihr nicht, dass das genau die falsche Stelle für so etwas ist? Wäre es nicht vielleicht angebrachter die Grundsätze die man öffentlich vertritt sachlich darzulegen? Es gibt doch schon die offiziellen DIMB Regeln. Wenn ich da Formulierungen lesen wie: "Gott gab euch die Fähigkeit zu sprechen  benutzt sie." stellen sich bei mir die Nackenhaare auf. Soviel zum Thema Aussenwirkung...


----------



## MindPatterns (10. Mai 2012)

Der Verhaltenskodex hat in der Form durch den "Ärger" an den Trails schon seine (regionale) Berechtigung. Es mag sein bzw. es ist nachvollziehbar, daß er auf Außenstehende etwas befremdlich wirkt, da salopp formuliert. Aber wie gesagt: Das ganze ist noch recht jung und man wächst mit den Herausforderungen, und denen stellt sich der Verein gerade


----------



## eLw00d (10. Mai 2012)

Bumsfalara schrieb:


> Leider bekommt man über den Verein und die Pläne als "nicht-Facebook-nutzer" überhaupt gar nichts mit.
> 
> Mir ist bewusst, dass es ein Treffen mit dem Forstamt gab und Erstbegehungen am Dreiländereck stattgefunden haben. Allerdings ist die Informationspolitik viel zu schlecht: Ständige Verweise auf eine Facebookgruppe vergraulen mich eher in den Verein einzutreten als Mitglied zu werden.
> Der Stand am Fahrradtag war einfach nur ein schlechter Witz: Ich war vor Ort und wollte mir Informationen besorgen, wenn allerdings 7-8 Kerle in ner geschlossenen Runde vor nem Stand stehen und schnacken ist das leider nicht sonderlich einfach...
> ...



Dauernd die gleichen Fragen...

Das wichtigste steht erstmal eh schon auf der homepage.
Einfach mal in die Rubrik "aktuelles" schauen oder hier zwei, drei Seiten zurück blättern


"Der Stand war ein schlechter Witz"

Wenn ich sowas schon höre, bekomme ich echt nen Hals...
Wir finanzieren alles aus eigener Tasche und dann dauernd so eine verbale ******* hier.

Meinst du wir haben nichts besseres zu tun als uns einen Samstag lang in den Regen zu stellen?
Der große Pavillion, den ich von der Fachhochschule geliehen hatte ließ sich nicht aufbauen, so dass wir keine Seitenwände und somit auch keine Möglichkeit hatten TV und sonstige Sachen zur Präsentation aufzubauen.
Mussten dann noch irgendwie zum baumarkt nen neuen besorgen und so Späße...

Wir haben viele neue Mitgliedsanträge bekommen und gute Gespräche geführt.

Wenn du uns gerade zu einer Zeit erwischst wo wir schon 6 Stunden rumsteherei hinter uns hatten, uns mal mit Freunden unterhalten wollten
und du zu schüchtern bist einfach mal kurz nachzufragen, dann ist das dein Problem.
Wir sind biker wie jeder andere auch und haben noch nie Jemanden gebissen.


Wenn dir deine Fragen so wichtig gewesen wären, dann hättest du uns ne email geschrieben.
Der direkte und einfachste Kontakt.

Hier schau ich so gut wie garnicht mehr rein, da hier nur wenige die Arbeit zu würdigen wissen und dauernd jemand ausartet.



uerland schrieb:


> Hier wird fast in jedem Post darüber philosophiert wie wichtig die Aussenwirkung des Vereins ist. Als ich gerade über den "Verhaltenskodex" auf "eurer" Webseite gestolpert bin, war mir schon arg nach fremdschämen zumute.



Den Verhaltenskodex schauen wir uns nochmal an.
Ja, es sollte ein gewisser Witz enthalten sein. Wir sind keine verbitterte Rentertruppe die alles überernst nimmt. Die message kommt meiner Meinung nach trotzdem gut rüber.




MindPatterns schrieb:


> Der Verhaltenskodex hat in der Form durch den "Ärger" an den Trails schon seine (regionale) Berechtigung. Es mag sein bzw. es ist nachvollziehbar, daß er auf Außenstehende etwas befremdlich wirkt, da salopp formuliert. Aber wie gesagt: Das ganze ist noch recht jung und man wächst mit den Herausforderungen, und denen stellt sich der Verein gerade



So ist es, danke dir!


----------



## c_w (10. Mai 2012)

Noch ein Hinweis: Unter Aktuelles sind in den ersten 3 Ueberschriften 2 Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## eLw00d (10. Mai 2012)

Korrigiert, danke!


----------



## fknobel (10. Mai 2012)

Bumsfalara schrieb:


> Leider bekommt man über den Verein und die Pläne als "nicht-Facebook-nutzer" überhaupt gar nichts mit.
> 
> Mir ist bewusst, dass es ein Treffen mit dem Forstamt gab und Erstbegehungen am Dreiländereck stattgefunden haben. Allerdings ist die Informationspolitik viel zu schlecht: Ständige Verweise auf eine Facebookgruppe vergraulen mich eher in den Verein einzutreten als Mitglied zu werden.



Falsch bzw. frag ich mich da, in wie weit du ernsthaft versucht hast an Informationen zu kommen!? 


Du bekommst hier im Tread relativ viel Informationen und auf der Vereins Homepage.
Du könntest einen von uns (z.B. Vorstand) eine eMail Schreiben oder hier im Forum eine PN
Du könntest z.B. einfach auch hier mal mitfahren: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540335 dann erzähle ich dir gerne alles Persönlich

Das einzige was die fehlt wenn du nicht in der FB Gruppe bist, sind die Kommentare von anderen Mitgliedern... aber da zu hab ich schon in meinem Letzten Beitrag was Geschrieben:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9490714&postcount=2063




Bumsfalara schrieb:


> Der Stand am Fahrradtag war einfach nur ein schlechter Witz: Ich war vor Ort und wollte mir Informationen besorgen, wenn allerdings 7-8 Kerle in ner geschlossenen Runde vor nem Stand stehen und schnacken ist das leider nicht sonderlich einfach...



Also unseren Stand am Fahrradtag als "schlechten Witz" zu Titulieren find ich mal reichlich dreist und frech! 

Immerhin standen wir den ganzen Tag bei reichlich beschissenem Wetter da und ansprechbar waren wir eigentlich auch immer. Wenn du genau zu dem Zeitpunkt da warst wir in der Gruppe zusammen standen, ist das natürlich unglücklich. Wo bei wir tatsächlich 95% der zeit zu zweit oder dritt am Stand waren und immer super Ansprechbar waren. Aber selbst als wir in der Gruppe standen (was ungefähr 5min der fall war) hat z.B. Renè zwei oder dreimal Personen gefragt ob er ihnen weiterhelfen könnte! Und auch kurz dazwischen fragen wäre kein Thema gewesen da für sind wir ja immerhin da. Warum du das nicht getan hast musst du dich selber fragen. 



Bumsfalara schrieb:


> Auch beim RWTH-Unibiken habe ich versucht ein paar Infos einzuholen, sobalds konkret wurde ist allerdings jeder direkt ausgewichen. Das Einzige was rüberkam war ein "Tritt in den Verein ein und lies Facebook".



Ich kann nicht für die Leute beim Unibiken sprechen. Aber es ist mehr als logisch das Leute die schon in einer Gruppe Organisiert sind, sich meist weniger für das Geschehen in anderen Gruppen Interessieren. Und dementsprechend fallen die Informationen dann auch meist recht rudimentär aus.  Das ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern schlicht eine Sachliche Feststellung!



Bumsfalara schrieb:


> Hätte ich eigentlich schon längst gemacht, allerdings schreckt mich das alles doch stark zurück (und nicht nur mich, habe mich diesbezüglich mit schon Mehreren anderen Leuten unterhalten)



Es wäre schön wenn die besagten Personen sich mal in irgendeiner Form bei uns melden und nicht immer nur auf sie verwiesen wird! Hinter deiner aussage kann eine Person stehen, es können aber auch zwanzig sein solche Aussagen sind leider nicht viel wert, Sorry! 
Im Übrigen, wenn die Personen sich bei uns melden würden. Hätten wir nämlich auch mal die Möglichkeit Adäquat darauf zu reagieren bzw. bekommen wir dann mal ein Bild da von wie viele unsere Informationen nicht erreichen... so viel dann mal am Rande zum Thema Eigenständigkeit. 



Bumsfalara schrieb:


> 1.) Was habt ihr denn dem Forstamt präsentiert?
> 2.) Bisher kommt es rüber dass ihr nur die Belange der Downhill-Freeride Fraktion berücksichtigen würdet. Es macht den Anschein, dass ihr eine Toblerone am Dreiländereck wieder aufbauen wollt? Ich selbst fahre Allmountain, bin auch in den Alpen unterwegs: Was tut ihr für meine Interessen (nicht nur schnell runter, sondern auch den Berg hoch?). Was ist mit technischen Trails (S3-S4)?
> 3.) Ist ein Pumptrack oder ähnliches in Planung?
> 4.) Ist überhaupt etwas in Planung?
> 5.) Wollt ihr neue Trails bauen und/oder Bestehende legalisieren?



Also, ich gehöre selber nicht zur DH/Freeride Fraktion. Sondern bin wie du ehr der Tourenfahrer (incl. Alpen usw.) mit der Tendenz zum Enduro Biken. Wo du in Aachen S4 Trails finden willst ist mir ein rätsel. Und S3 Trails sind wenn überhaupt sehr rahr... daran kann auch der Verein nichts ändern!

Alles weitere an Informationen steht in diesem Tread oder auf der Vereins Homepage... also mal wieder nicht richtig gelesen bzw. nicht ernsthaft versucht an Informationen zu kommen! 

z.B.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9474766&postcount=2054

oder

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9489216&postcount=2056

oder

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9489393&postcount=2059

Alle auf einen Blick und der selben Seite wie dein Beitrag... nur mal so als Beispiel.

Aber du kannst natürlich auch hier vieles Nachlesen:

http://www.gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de/index.php/aktuelles

Kurz um, alle deine Fragen wurden hier oder auf der Vereins Homepage schon mehrfach ansatzweise oder vollständig Beantwortet!



Bumsfalara schrieb:


> Leider muss ich auch sagen, dass mit Gründung des Vereins die Anti-Mtb Fraktion sehr aggressiv geworden ist. Ich selbst fahre seit 5 Jahren in Aachen Mtb, aber was ich in den letzten 6 Monaten erlebt habe war krass.
> 1) Stacheldraht mitten über einen Trail gespannt.
> 2) Am Trail vom Pelzerturm herunter wurde ans Ende (Schwer einsehbar) ein richtig dicker Baumstamm gelegt. Sturz quasi fast einprogrammiert.
> 3) Der Grenztrail wurde händisch mit langen dicken Ästen blockiert. An offensichtlichen Stellen, an denen man das Problem umfahren konnte wurde Stacheldraht gespannt.
> ...



Also grundsätzlich ist das verknüpfen der Gründung des Vereins mit der Zunahme von MTB Feindlichkeit mal quatsch! Auch wenn es natürlich am einfachsten und offensichtlichstem erscheint.

Aber auch hier zu wurde schon reichlich viel und oft zu Geschrieben



Bumsfalara schrieb:


> Ich würde es wirklich begrüßen auch mal auf Eurer Seite mehr Infos über Eure Arbeit zu lesen. Warum steht denn zumindest auf der nirgends dass das Tobleronegebiet nicht mehr befahren werden soll.
> Und gilt das nur für den Trail oder allgemein für die Gegend? Was ist mit Tobleroneuphill?



Auch hier zu brauchst du nur mal ein paar Beiträge früher lesen oder auf die Vereins Homepage gehen... deren Adresse du übrigens von unserem Flyer vom Fahrrad Tag haben müstest. 

Nachtrag...

René hat ja schon einiges da zu Geschrieben. Insofern hat sich mein Beitrag eigentlich erübriget... aber egal.


----------



## Stratowski (10. Mai 2012)

Bumsfalara schrieb:


> ...
> Auch beim RWTH-Unibiken habe ich versucht ein paar Infos einzuholen, sobalds konkret wurde ist allerdings jeder direkt ausgewichen. Das Einzige was rüberkam war ein "Tritt in den Verein ein und lies Facebook".
> ...



Bin eigentlich ziemlich immer dabei beim Unibiken und erzähle (wenn ich nicht gerade Doppelfrontflips trainiere ) allen Interessenten was ich aktuell weiss über die Vereinsaktivitäten. Aber prinzipiell kannst Du nicht erwarten, dass die Leute die dort mitfahren mehr wissen als Du, oder immer gesprächsbereit sind.
Mir scheint es, Dir fehlt es an minimalstem Eigeneinsatz.

Und um mal gegen zu Steuern:
Mein Endruck ist, dass was die wenigen Leute des Vereinskerns in  Ihrer Freizeit bisher auf die Beine gestellt haben recht beachtlich  ist. Bin mir sicher, dass alle Stänker- und Nichtstänkerbiker in Zukunft  von dieser Arbeit profitieren werden.


----------



## Bumsfalara (10. Mai 2012)

Stratowski schrieb:


> Mein Endruck ist, dass was die wenigen Leute des Vereinskerns in  Ihrer Freitzeit bisher auf die Beine gestellt haben recht beachtlich  ist. Bin mir sicher, dass alle Stänker- und Nichtstänkerbiker in Zukunft  von dieser Arbeit profitieren werden.



Es geht hier nicht ums stänkern sondern einfach mal darum dass zu schreiben, was ich mir zu dem ganzen Verein denke.
Ich bin mir sehr wohl bewusst, dass die Vorstände da massiv (!) Arbeit reinstecken und sich wirklich den Arsch aufreißen was auf die Beine zu stellen.

Wahrscheinlich hätte sogar ohne den Verein das Forstamt nach der Sache mit der Toblerone härtere Sachen aufgefahren, insofern muss man als Mtbler in Aachen dankbar sein, dass es den Verein gibt.

Worum es mir geht ist es, ob es sich lohnt einzutreten und Mitgliedsbeitrag in der Zukunft (ich weiß, gibt es noch nicht) zu zahlen.




fknobel schrieb:


> Also unseren Stand am Fahrradtag als "schlechten Witz" zu Titulieren find ich mal reichlich dreist und frech!
> 
> Immerhin standen wir den ganzen Tag bei reichlich beschissenem Wetter da und ansprechbar waren wir eigentlich auch immer. Wenn du genau zu dem Zeitpunkt da warst wir in der Gruppe zusammen standen, ist das natürlich unglücklich. Wo bei wir tatsächlich 95% der zeit zu zweit oder dritt am Stand waren und immer super Ansprechbar waren. Aber selbst als wir in der Gruppe standen (was ungefähr 5min der fall war) hat z.B. Renè zwei oder dreimal Personen gefragt ob er ihnen weiterhelfen könnte! Und auch kurz dazwischen fragen wäre kein Thema gewesen da für sind wir ja immerhin da. Warum du das nicht getan hast musst du dich selber fragen.





			
				eLwOOd schrieb:
			
		

> "Der Stand war ein schlechter Witz"
> 
> Wenn ich sowas schon höre, bekomme ich echt nen Hals...
> Wir finanzieren alles aus eigener Tasche und dann dauernd so eine verbale ******* hier.
> ...



Ok, in der Hinsicht muss ich mich bei euch entschuldigen. Ich hatte das zu krass aufgeschrieben.
Ich war an dem Tag selbst 6 Stunden vor Ort an einem Stand, hatte die ganze Zeit den Arsch voll zu tun Sachen zu organisieren und wollte dann am Ende endlich mal bei Euch vorbeiguggn, habs dann aber doch nicht mehr geschafft.

Ich wusste nicht, dass ihr den Stand aus eigener Tasche bezahlt habt, bei uns war das nicht so.




> Also, ich gehöre selber nicht zur DH/Freeride Fraktion. Sondern bin wie du ehr der Tourenfahrer (incl. Alpen usw.) mit der Tendenz zum Enduro Biken. Wo du in Aachen S4 Trails finden willst ist mir ein rätsel. Und S3 Trails sind wenn überhaupt sehr rahr... daran kann auch der Verein nichts ändern!
> 
> Alles weitere an Informationen steht in diesem Tread oder auf der Vereins Homepage... also mal wieder nicht richtig gelesen bzw. nicht ernsthaft versucht an Informationen zu kommen!
> 
> ...



Mir ist bewusst dass es im Aachener Wald keine S3-S4 Trails gibt: Ich wollte nur wissen ob ihr sowas in Planung habt.

Ich lese oft etwas von einem Pilotprojekt am Dreiländereck: Was ist das denn genau? 

Ich habe mir den Thread hier durchgelesen, auch eure Seite schon sehr oft: Ich habe dennoch nie so richtig eine Antwort auf meine Fragen gefunden. Warum stellt ihr denn nicht eine FAQ online? Warum verlangt ihr von mir, mir langwierig alle Informationen zusammenzuklamüsern?

Ich würde echt gerne in den Verein eintreten. Ich finde es aber schlicht verkehrt dem Vorstand dauernd Schaum um den Mund zu schmieren sondern einfach mal die noch sehr schlechte Informationspolitik anzukreiden. Die ist simpel und ergreifend nciht schön, die Initiative sollte eigentlich nicht von mir ausgehen mir alles zu besorgen sondern von euch, alle wichtigen Infos einfach mal gesammelt bekannt zu geben (FAQ oder ähnliches).



> Also grundsätzlich ist das verknüpfen der Gründung des Vereins mit der Zunahme von MTB Feindlichkeit mal quatsch! Auch wenn es natürlich am einfachsten und offensichtlichstem erscheint.
> 
> Aber auch hier zu wurde schon reichlich viel und oft zu Geschrieben



Selbstverständlich ist das quatsch, das war so auch nicht gemeint. Wenn ich mir meinen Text selbst durchlese ist das allerdings durchaus so rübergekommen, sorry...

Mir ging es eher um die allgemeine Situation im Aachener Wald, die ich im Moment als sehr gespannt ansehe.


----------



## eLw00d (10. Mai 2012)

FAQ ist ne gute Idee. Wenn wieder etwas Luft ist werd ich mich da mal ranmachen.

Schick mir mal deine e-mail Adresse und dann lass ich dir infos zukommen.
Man kann halt auch vieles nicht öffentlich machen.

Ich weiß, dass noch einiges im Argen liegt, aber es kostet halt alles Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (10. Mai 2012)

ersatzlos gestrichen


----------



## rollerhotte (10. Mai 2012)

Stratowski schrieb:


> Und um mal gegen zu Steuern:
> Mein Endruck ist, dass was die wenigen Leute des Vereinskerns in  Ihrer Freizeit bisher auf die Beine gestellt haben recht beachtlich  ist. Bin mir sicher, dass alle Stänker- und Nichtstänkerbiker in Zukunft  von dieser Arbeit profitieren werden.



gefällt mir


----------



## fknobel (10. Mai 2012)

Bumsfalara schrieb:


> Mir ist bewusst dass es im Aachener Wald keine S3-S4 Trails gibt: Ich wollte nur wissen ob ihr sowas in Planung habt.
> 
> Ich lese oft etwas von einem Pilotprojekt am Dreiländereck: Was ist das denn genau?
> 
> ...



Passt schon, nächstes mal einfach ernst gemeinte Kritik per E-Mail. Zu mindestens wenn es so viel ist und in diesem Umfang! Dann fühlen wir uns auch nicht so auf die Füße getreten... 

z.B.

[email protected]

Vg

Florian


----------



## rollerhotte (10. Mai 2012)

... Mist - doppelpost...


----------



## MOETER (10. Mai 2012)

uerland schrieb:


> Hier wird fast in jedem Post darÃ¼ber philosophiert wie wichtig die Aussenwirkung des Vereins ist. Als ich gerade Ã¼ber den "Verhaltenskodex" auf "eurer" Webseite gestolpert bin, war mir schon arg nach fremdschÃ¤men zumute. Ich hab mich kurz nochmal versichert ob im Titel "kath. GelÃ¤ndefahrrad Aachen e.V." steht - nein, dem war nicht so. Soll das lustig sein? Falls ja, denkt ihr nicht, dass das genau die falsche Stelle fÃ¼r so etwas ist? WÃ¤re es nicht vielleicht angebrachter die GrundsÃ¤tze die man Ã¶ffentlich vertritt sachlich darzulegen? Es gibt doch schon die offiziellen DIMB Regeln. Wenn ich da Formulierungen lesen wie: "Gott gab euch die FÃ¤higkeit zu sprechen â benutzt sie." stellen sich bei mir die Nackenhaare auf. Soviel zum Thema Aussenwirkung...



Da muss ich uerland beipflichten. Sowas gibt akuten WÃ¼rgereiz! DemnÃ¤cht werden die unglÃ¤ubigen Nichtmitglieder mit Vereinsbibeln beworfen.


----------



## fknobel (10. Mai 2012)

MOETER schrieb:


> Da muss ich uerland beipflichten. Sowas gibt akuten Würgereiz! Demnächt werden die ungläubigen Nichtmitglieder mit Vereinsbibeln beworfen.



Tja, man kann es nun mal nicht allen recht machen... klingt komisch, ist aber so! 

Fraglich ist nur, ob einige die hier so ordentlich vom Leder lassen auch in realität denn Arsch in der Höse hätten den Mund so weit auf zu machen.


----------



## inonoob (11. Mai 2012)

Hey

Der Frappierende unterschied zu Facebook Gruppe und dem des Forums ist die Art wie Kritik ausgeübt wird bzw. der Tonfall. Ich habe nichts gegen Pseudonyme aber man merk schon wenn Jemand in Forum sein Unmut freien lauf lässt aber das auf einer Art die ich aufs schärfst verurteile weil sie der Sache nicht dient sonder eher kontraproduktiv ist. Das weckt den Anschein nach außen, das wir Biker nicht der Selben Meinung sind. Sind wir nicht alle auf dem selben untergehende Schiff? 
Wenn man findet das Kritikpunkte bestehen dann geht man auf die Verantwortliche zu und nicht mit Dummen Sprüchen ins Forum. 

Ich weiß echt nicht ob hier ein paar Leute nicht verstehen wollen das echt jetzt 5vor12 ist. Das es keine alternative mehr gibt oder besser gesagt eine alternativ die keinem hier gefallen würde. Ein komplettes Bike verbot im Aachener Wald will KEINER. 

Das Argument mit "früher war das kein Problem, ich bike seit (hier Jahre einsetzen) schon hier das warst du noch (hier Text einfügen) !!" zieht nicht. Früher durfte man auch ohne Gurt Auto fahren darf man das heute? Nein. 
Zeiten ändern sich!!!

Unser Sport wird immer populäre,die Technik immer besser und immer mehr werden durch die Werbung auf dem Sport aufmerksam, klar das mehr Menschen fahren wollen weil es Spaß macht. Dies bedeutet aber im Umkehrschluss, mehr Leute auf den Trails und Wald. 
Aachen ist und bleibt ein Ballungsgebiet mit alle den Stadtbewohner die am Wochenende oder auch während der Woche in den Wald wollen zum entspannen. Wir können von Glück sagen das in 15 Jahren Tobi noch kein Mensch am den Roadgaps verletzt wurde. 

Es wird nie DIE Lösung geben, aber der Verein ist im Moment die "Einzige favorable Lösung für uns Biker " 
Die Mehrheit der Biker ist dafür und Unterstützen denn Verein wie sie können. 
Doch die Handvoll Menschen die sich mit dem Thema noch nicht adäquat auseinander gesetzt habe schreien am lautesten hier im Forum. 

mfg FLORIAN


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Mai 2012)

MOETER schrieb:


> Da muss ich uerland beipflichten. Sowas gibt akuten WÃ¼rgereiz! DemnÃ¤cht werden die unglÃ¤ubigen Nichtmitglieder mit Vereinsbibeln beworfen.



Was habt Ihr eigentlich fÃ¼r ein Problem, dass ihr so unentspannt seid? FÃ¼hlt ihr euch beleidigt, weil ihr glÃ¤ubige Christen seid und meint, ich dÃ¼rfte dieses Wortfeld nicht fÃ¼r einen Verhaltenskodex fÃ¼r MTBler benutzen oder weil ihr glaubt, ich sei religiÃ¶s und ihr als verkorxte Atheisten bei dem Wort "Gott" (in einem Satz) einen Alergieschock bekommt?

Der Text ist doch offenbar nur ein vorgeschobener Grund eurem Frust, weswegen auch immer, Ausdruck zu verschaffen. Ihr sucht euch eine Sache die ihr kritisieren kÃ¶nnt (mit horrenden Ãbertreibungen mMn) und meint sie in dem vielleicht etwas eigen formulierten Text gefunden zu haben.
Anhand dieser Schrift mÃ¶chtet ihr nun ganz gezielt versuchen den Verein, bzw. die Leute dahinter zu charrakterisiern dann den Wert der Initiative anhand der UnfÃ¤higkeit ihrer Leitfiguren herunterzumachen. Ihr versucht uns (in dem Fall mir) mit erhobenem Zeigefinger irgendwie zu unterstellen, wir wÃ¼rden die Sache nicht ernst genug nehmen, bzw. die AuÃenwirkung eher noch verschlechtern als verbessern. AuÃerdem meine ich herauszulesen, dass ihr uns eine gewisse RadikalitÃ¤t und falsche Meinungshoheit zusprechen mÃ¶chtet.

siehe: 





> Soll das lustig sein? Falls ja, denkt ihr nicht, dass das genau die falsche Stelle fÃ¼r so etwas ist? WÃ¤re es nicht vielleicht angebrachter die GrundsÃ¤tze die man Ã¶ffentlich vertritt sachlich darzulegen? Es gibt doch schon die offiziellen DIMB Regeln. Wenn ich da Formulierungen lesen wie: "Gott gab euch die FÃ¤higkeit zu sprechen â benutzt sie." stellen sich bei mir die Nackenhaare auf. Soviel zum Thema Aussenwirkung...


und 


> DemnÃ¤cht werden die unglÃ¤ubigen Nichtmitglieder mit Vereinsbibeln beworfen.



Der Knaller ist, dass ihr "sachlichkeit" fordert, selbst aber keineswegs leistet. Ihr buhlt hier um Aufmerksamkeit, ihr versucht hier irgendetwas als schlecht darzustellen, verweigert aber die weitere Auseinandersetzung.
Ihr seid hier gerade in der Nehmerposition und tut nichts - das unterscheidet euch z.B. wesentlich von einem Kritiker...

Ich bin ehrlich und sage, dass ich mich dadurch auch persÃ¶nlich angegriffen fÃ¼hle, schade dass soetwas aus den eigenen Reihen kommt...Wenn euch etwas dran liegt, gerne persÃ¶nlich und von Angesicht zu Angesicht.


----------



## MOETER (11. Mai 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Tja, man kann es nun mal nicht allen recht machen... klingt komisch, ist aber so!
> 
> Fraglich ist nur, ob einige die hier so ordentlich vom Leder lassen auch in realität denn Arsch in der Höse hätten den Mund so weit auf zu machen.


Ih habe soetwas auch schon persönlich angesprochen. Nicht mit Dir, aber die Behauptung, dass sich hier alle hinter ihrem Avatar verbergen stimmt nicht wirklich. 



Jetpilot schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr eigentlich für ein Problem, dass ihr so unentspannt seid? Fühlt ihr euch beleidigt, weil ihr gläubige Christen seid und meint, ich dürfte dieses Wortfeld nicht für einen Verhaltenskodex für MTBler benutzen oder weil ihr glaubt, ich sei religiös und ihr als verkorxte Atheisten bei dem Wort "Gott" (in einem Satz) einen Alergieschock bekommt?



Nein, aber es muss auch gesagt werden das ein solcher Text nicht unbedingt sachlich wirkt. Was haben religiöse Bezüge in einem Vereinskodex/einem nichtchristlichen MTB-Verein zu suchen?  Ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der dies so sieht.
Zudem wird hier der Verein hier stark vertreten, dann muss man auch mit öffentlicher Kritik rechnen. Vielleicht kann es auch hilfreich sein wenn ab und zu Leute außerhalb eures Vereins die Wirkung von Texten und dem allgemeinen Auftreten kundtun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uerland (11. Mai 2012)

@Jetpilot: Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an eLw00d. Der hat die "Kritik" nämlich als solche verstanden, aufgenommen und etwas zur Verteidigung des Vereins gesagt und das alles OHNE mit maßlosen Unterstellungen zu kontern oder gar persönlich zu werden.


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Mai 2012)

MOETER schrieb:


> Nein, aber es muss auch gesagt werden das ein solcher Text nicht unbedingt sachlich wirkt. Was haben religiöse Bezüge in einem Vereinskodex/einem nichtchristlichen MTB-Verein zu suchen?  Ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der dies so sieht.



Ok. Ist es nur der eine Satz oder ist es das ganze Sprachfeld das dich stört? In welcher weise genau? Mach dir dann bitte auch die Mühe und schreib mal was genau vielleicht anders sein sollte. Das würde vielleicht helfen.

Der Text sollte dadurch halt etwas interessanter wirken als diese ewig gleichen "lass nix im Wald liegen" Schriften die eh keiner ließt. Inhaltlich ist er ja nicht anderes. Das Sprachfeld der Religion bot sich mir hier stilistisch deswegen an, weil dort oft über Moral und Gebote gesprochen wird. Deswegen ist die Absicht des Textes beim lesen dann klar, weil fast jeder die gleichen Assoziationen haben sollte.
Der Text hat keinen religiösen Bezug, er nutzt nur ein religiös gefärbtes Wortfeld für sich.



> Zudem wird hier der Verein hier stark vertreten, dann muss man auch mit öffentlicher Kritik rechnen. Vielleicht kann es auch hilfreich sein wenn ab und zu Leute außerhalb eures Vereins die Wirkung von Texten und dem allgemeinen Auftreten kundtun.



Du tust jetzt hier aber schon so, als hättest du hier eine differenzierte Kritik abgeliefert und wärest völlig misverstanden worden. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn du das tut aber wohl ein Problem damit wie du und Uerland das getan habt. Warum nicht in dem Stil, in dem z.B. dein letzter Post geschrieben wurde?



> Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an eLw00d. Der hat die "Kritik" nämlich als solche verstanden, aufgenommen und etwas zur Verteidigung des Vereins gesagt und das alles OHNE mit maßlosen Unterstellungen zu kontern oder gar persönlich zu werden.



Wie schon zu MOETER: Schreib was genau du gerne wie anders hättest und wir reden drüber.

P.S. Den Satz "Gott gab euch..." nehmen wir dann raus.


----------



## MOETER (11. Mai 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Warum nicht in dem Stil, in dem z.B. dein letzter Post geschrieben wurde?



Weil man hier öfter mitliest und sich meistens doch Kommentare verkneift. Aber der Verhaltenskodex, und einige Dinge in dem Thema und speziell manche Gegenreaktionen mich einfach massiv verärgert haben.




Jetpilot schrieb:


> P.S. Den Satz "Gott gab euch..." nehmen wir dann raus.



Damit wird es zum Teil schon angenehmer. Ich fraglich ob man als Vereinsmitglied grundsätzlich jedes Fehlverhalten anderer Waldnutzer ansprechen muss ("von dem Ihr *Denkt* das es nicht in Ordnung ist, habt bitte die Courage den Mund aufzumachen."). Manchmal muss das sein, klar. Aber man muss auch nicht Vereinsmitglieder ermutigen sich als Waldpolizei zu benehmen. Ich befürchte hier einfach, dass Vereinsmitglieder z.B. jeden Hundebesitzer ohne Leine, Wildpinkler oder Mtb´ler auf Abwegen ermahnen.
Ich halte es z.B daheim mittlerweile auch nicht mehr aus  von Reitern darauf hingewiesen zu werden, dass es sich um einen Reitweg handele (inoffizielles Holzschild wie auch an manchen Stellen in AC Reitfreigabe). Ähnlich könnten sich andere Nutzer fühlen, die sich von MTB´ler zu Recht oder Unrecht ermahnt werden. Das könnte euch dann irgendwann Probleme bereiten.
^^ Ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel was ich als kritisch einschätze. Mehr wenn mann sich mal wieder sieht.


----------



## eLw00d (11. Mai 2012)

Den Satz hab ich abgeändert und die Toblerone wird jetzt auch explizit erwähnt.

Ich find's gut, dass ihr Kritik äußert aber macht das demnächst bitte in einer geeigneteren Umgangsform.


Wer im Verein ist bekommt übrigens noch zusätzliche Infos per Rundmail, die nur die Vereinsmitglieder etwas angehen.
Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen kostenlos einzutreten.


----------



## Raoul Sous (11. Mai 2012)

Mich wunderts, dass jedes Wochenende auf den kleinsten Dörfern die Möglichkeit besteht, dass sich mind. 22 Typen treffen und organisiert Sport miteinander auf nem dafür angelegten Rasen treiben. Danach wird sogar noch Bier zusammen getrunken. Manche fahren mit mehreren Bussen gemeinsam im Urlaub und Zank gibts da nur im Pendant zu unserem Worldcup unter wahnsinnigen Fans, Hooligans oder was auch immer.

Hier ist es nichtmal möglich Arbeit in Angriff zu nehmen, ohne dass es ins Detail zerrissen und kritisiert wird.

Mir passt in vielen Belangen auch abseits des Radelns einiges nicht in den Kram, aber solange es niemandem schadet und der Sache dient steh ich dahinter...

Wieso können wir uns hier nicht endlich mal wie die FuppesSpieler an die Hand nehmen und gemeinsam um den Sport kümmern anstatt Seitenlange Abhandlungen zu Formulierungen in irgendnem Kodex zu schreiben? 

Ich kenne die Leuts und steuer so viel wie momentan möglich in der Sache bei. Alle in diesem Team sind äusserst Kritikfähig und um jede Hilfe dankbar.

Ich denke man sollte die Energie und Zeit, die zum meckern aufgebracht wird lieber konstruktiv investieren und Dritten erzählen wie wichtig die Sache ist und dass jeder teilhaben sollte der ein Bike hat und gerne ohne Anspannung auf ner angelegten Strecke fahren möchte.

So wie es jetzt teilweise läuft fürchte ich mich bereits davor was abgeht wenn Strecken stehen und dann gemotzt wird...

Leute - nochmal im Guten: Wir sind ne kleine Community und die sollte geschlossen hinter der Sache - anstatt sich im Weg - stehen!

Also - Ab die Post und ride on and on and on!

Raoul


----------



## robmaison (11. Mai 2012)

Boah was geht denn hier wieder ab 

Zusammengefasst:

1. Geländefahrrad Aachen e.V. ist ein sehr junger Verein und bemüht sich über alle Maße hinaus für Biker jeder Art in Aachen etwas zu bewegen!

2. Konstruktive Kritik, Anregungen und Ideen die uns alle voran bringen sind äußerst erwünscht und werden umgehend umgesetzt/bearbeitet.

3. JEDER wird soweit es geht informiert oder kann sich informieren - egal ob Mitglied oder nicht!

4. Respektvoller Umgang ist hier einigen scheinbar ein Fremdwort! Leute die sich bisher in keinster Weise an einer Verbesserung der Situation der Biker im Aachener Wald/Umgebung gekümmert haben, kriechen jetzt hervor und suchen nach allem Möglichen um drauf rumzuhacken.

Ich für meinen Teil kenne auch nicht alle Einzelheiten und ich bin auch nicht jeden Tag im AC-Wald unterwegs - aber ich habe mir noch nie die Mühe gemacht irgendwas Negatives an der ganzen Sache zu suchen, ich hab besseres zu tun! 

Respekt vor dem was die Jungs bisher erreicht haben und was alles noch kommen mag. Mögen manche hier mal aufwachen und einfach mal was positiver an die ganze Sache rangehen.

(Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die verbale Hetzjagd wegen meinem Beitrag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raoul Sous (11. Mai 2012)




----------



## Bas-t (11. Mai 2012)

> Warum verlangt ihr von mir, mir langwierig alle Informationen zusammenzuklamüsern?



Mal so als Gegenfrage: 
Warum verlangst du das der Verein JEDEM hier(bist ja nicht der einzige) alles 10 mal erklären soll??

Mal erlich, ihr hängt alle Tag täglich vorm PC, und wenn euch das ganze so Interessieren würde dass sich die Aufregung hier lohnen würde, wäre der minimale Aufwand, hier einmal die Woche reinzugucken (um wirklich alles zu lesen) nicht nur kein problem, sondern man würde es gerne tun......

So wie wir jede Frage/Antwort... hier lesen und darauf eingehen schafft ihr es nicht zumindest die(meist auffällig langen) Info-Texte zu lesen??

FAIL!!!


Aber mal so als Konstruktive Frage: Würden Informationen besser zur Geltung kommen wenn wir hier einen Account für den verein anlegen, mit dem dann NUR offizielle News gepostet werden und keine Komentare, ANtworten usw......

SO könnte es für euch nen ticken leichter sein den Überblick zu behalten???

Meinung dazu??



Zum Rest, ich denke hier ist genug diskutiert worden.
Wenn jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, Email an den Vorstand fertig.... wenn jemand Fragen hat fragt.....und nun Schönen Abend noch!!!!




achja:


> ...Ich würde echt gerne in den Verein eintreten ...



Wenn die bedeutet dass du dir unsicher bist ob sich der Beitritt lohnt, lass mich antworten.
So wie es zZ aussieht, lohnt sich der Beitritt für JEDEN Aachener, der gerne Spaß auf dem Mtb hat!...denn den werdet ihr (höchstwarscheinlich) ohne das Leute beitreten bald (leider) nicht mehr haben können....


Gruß Basti....


----------



## MyFidelity (11. Mai 2012)

Bas-t schrieb:


> So wie es zZ aussieht, lohnt sich der Beitritt für JEDEN Aachener, der gerne Spaß auf dem Mtb hat!...*denn den werdet ihr (höchstwarscheinlich) ohne das Leute beitreten bald (leider) nicht mehr haben können....
> *



Wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## Bas-t (12. Mai 2012)

Also nochmal ganz von vorne,....und in aller Deutlichkeit....

Wenn wir es nicht langsam auf die Kette kriegen, uns als EINE Lobby zu formatieren und alle GEMEINSAM hinter dem Projekt (welches die Kanalisierung des Mtb-Verkehrs im Aachener Stadtwald als Ziel sieht) stehen, wird diese Kanalisierung auch kaum eintreten,..und wenn dies nicht der Fall ist wird(wie das Forstamt uns mitgeteilt hat und wie wir es euch UNZÄHLIGE Male erklärt haben) so krass es sich anhört schlimmere Maßnahmen geben als dass das Forstamt über einen verein zu euch spricht und sagt "meidet es dort zu fahren..."..... denn dann wird es so aussehen dass ihr dort definitiv dort nicht fahren dürft und dass dies streng kontroliert und bestraft wird.....


Das ist keine Drohung, bzw bestechung oä..... Im gegenteil, die Leute die jetzt schon mehr am Meckern sind als dass sie mal ein paar Zusprüche raushauen, werden wenn sie einmal Teil des ganzen sind und möglicherweise mal Geldzahlen wenn es einen Park gibt warscheinlich NOCH mehr rumnörgeln weil SIE ja schließlich Geld gezahlt haben,..... wie dem auch sei.... 
ABer ihr müsst langsam verstehen dass wir nichtmehr SO VIELE Möglichkeiten haben MTB in Aachen weiter zu supporten....EIn weiteres Totschweigen wird nicht funktionieren,.....so hart es klingt so ist es auch!!!!!

nochmal:
Das Forstamt sieht bei solch unorganisierten Horden die Quer durch den Stadtwald düsen nicht weiter zu,... und wenn dieses Projekt untergeht, sieht sich das Amt gezwungen Maßnahmen zu ergreifen weil das Amt SEINE Ziele so nicht verwirklichen kann,.....Wir sind nicht die einzigen die hier ANsprüche stellen!


Gruß Basti....


----------



## MyFidelity (12. Mai 2012)

Morgen Basti,

ich wollte dir mit meinem Beitrag keinesfalls zu Nahe treten. Es ist für mich nur recht schwer zu erkennen, auf welche Locations du dich beziehst.

In einem Absatz sprichst du von "dort" und davon, dass das Forstamt bereits eine Warnung ausgesprochen hat. Von daher nehme ich an, dass du dich auf die Toblerone beziehst?

In vorherigen Beitrag klang es für mich wiederum eher so, als ob ein generelles Verbot für den gesamten Aachener Wald in Betracht gezogen wird? Daher meine Verwirrung.

Ich bin noch nicht so lange im Aachener Wald unterwegs und würde selbst die Toblerone wohl nicht erkennen, wenn ich denn drauf stände. Wenn ich mit dem MTB unterwegs bin, dann fahr ich halt in den Wald und nehm dann die Trails mit, die ansprechend aussehen. Wie soll ich nun erkennen, ob ein bestimmtes Gebiet problematisch ist oder nicht? Hier wäre eine enstprechende Beschilderung am Trail oder evtl. eine entsprechende Karte im Internet hilfreich.

Nochmal, ich will keinem von euch im Verein auf die Füße treten, ganz im Gegenteil, euer Engagement ist großartig. Es ist nur so, dass es für mich als Neueinsteiger schwer ist, die ursprüngliche  Problematik nachzuvollziehen. Dazu findet sich leider auch auf eurer HP nichts.


----------



## eLw00d (12. Mai 2012)

Im Grunde ist es ganz einfach:

Absolut tabu sind Sachen die eindeutig gefährlich sind (Roadgaps über Gehwege) und Strecken die eindeutig gesperrt sind (Toblerone).
In beiden Fällen gilt: Je weiter man sie umfährt, desto besser.

Da liegen mehrere, riesige Bäume in der Mitte des Toblerone quer, von daher wirst du die sie schon erkennen, falls du mal dort landen solltest.


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Mai 2012)

MyFidelity schrieb:


> (...) Hier wäre eine enstprechende Beschilderung am Trail oder evtl. eine entsprechende Karte im Internet hilfreich.
> (...)
> Dazu findet sich leider auch auf eurer HP nichts.



Das mit der Karte ist m.E. gar keine so schlechte Idee...
Auf Verbostschilder wird ja bewusst verzichtet, weil erstmal versucht werden soll das ganze ohne viel Tamtam geregelt zu bekommen.

Die HP wird dann entsprechend ergänzt.


----------



## Bas-t (12. Mai 2012)

MyFidelity schrieb:


> Morgen Basti,
> 
> ich wollte dir mit meinem Beitrag keinesfalls zu Nahe treten. Es ist für mich nur recht schwer zu erkennen, auf welche Locations du dich beziehst.
> 
> ...



Hi,...
also dann erläutere ich es dir ein wenig
Klar, wenn man sich nicht auskennt im Wald(bzw die Trails nicht kennt) ist es schwer nachzuvollziehen wo man fahren darf und wo nicht.
Aber du musst auch verstehen das Schilder keine Alternative sind.
Zum einen kosten sie der Stadt Geld, zum anderen siehe Jetpilots Beitrag,...zum 3. Im Elektrikladen steht über den Ipods ja auch nicht "Klauen verboten"..... 
Es ist im Stadtwald einfach so, dass man sich auf festen Wegen bewegen darf,.. alles andere ist (rechtlich) gesehen eh schonmal illegal,... daher ist es dann eig egal ob es eine gefährliche Toblerone ist oder ein nicht so gefährlicher Schmugglerpfad,... sie sind rechtlich so oder so tabu.

Zum Verbot:
Das Verbot über welches das Forstamt nachgedacht hat, wäre kein weiteres als das was es ohne hin schon gibt "Fahren NUR auf festen Wegen sonst nirgends..." erstmal keine neuerung, abgesehen davon das sie einfach irgendwann anfangen gegen "wildfahrer" vorzugehen und dass mit viel Ernsathaftigkeit und Willen, die "Täter" auch zu bestrafen,... schaut euch Belgien an, da ist es schon lange so dass man beim "wildfahren" Angst um sein Rad haben muss.

Deswegen: 
Der Verein ist nicht nur für Freerider und Downhiller wichtig, sondern für alle die nicht nur auf Waldautobahnen rumrollern und auf Trekking-Bikes umsteigen wollen.

Die Location auf die wir uns beziehen wäre erstmal eine einzige.
Jedoch haben wir uns von Anfang an gesagt von einer zur zweiten ist leichter als von 0 auf 2...weisst du was ich meine?Wir können nicht sagen das das und das müssen wir da da und da haben,.. wir müssen schritt für schritt vorgehen und gucken was die Zukunft bringt.
Gleichzeitig ist es uns und dem Forstamt aber ebenso klar das ein willkürlich dahergezimmerter trail keine entlastung aller bislang dagewesen Trails darstellt.... Dem Forstamt ist es klar das wir wenn etwas erschlissen müssen, was mindestens sogut wie das ist was wir damals hatten nur eben in einem für das Forstamt geeigneten Gebiet.
........................... [--ALLES FOLGENDE BASIERT NICHT AUF FAKTEN, SO KÖNNTE ES WERDEN--].......
Erstmal sieht die Planung so aus, das es ein gebiet am 3Ländereck geben KÖNNTE, welches von den Grundbegebenheiten und der Größe so passen würden, das wir da 3-4 Abfahrten hinbekommen. So Würden wir für jeden Biker-Typ ersteinmal die passende Abfahrt stellen,..sei es ein Flowtrail mit vielen Kurven und kleinen Hüpfern, sei es eine Sprunglastige Freeride-Strecke oder ein reinrassiger verblockter Downhilltrail.

So jetzt hört sich das in deinen AUgen sicher so an als würden wir (freerider und Downhiller) uns nur um uns kümmern,.. doch so ist es nicht.
-Wie gesagt wollen/müssen wir step by step vorgehen.
-Wie es das Forstamt dargestellt hat, sind eher die, die sich lange an einem Spot aufhalten die STörenfriede, so müssten erstmal die "weg"...das bedeutet nicht das wir euch Tourer links liegen lassen.
Doch es ist doch sicher auch in deinem Interesse, eine schniecke Abfahrt in deine Abendrunde einbauen zu könne, wo man Leute trifft(weil alel Trails beisammen sind) die auch biken und eben nicht mit Pferden die den jazztrail hochreiten rechnen muss.....
...
...
..


Darüberhinaus ist unser Vorhaben auch ins Ausland gelangt,... da es Leute gibt die es sich vorstellen könnten eine Art Bike-Mecka entstehen zu lassen,... KÖNNTE so aussehen, das die Niederländer einen Pumptrack bauen(die Begehung dafür ist zB in Kürze), wir Deutschen legen 2-3-4 Abfahrten(für jeden geschmack und Skill-grad) an, und die Belgier zB legen eine Rundgeführte TourenSTrecke an,.... Aber wie gesagt und wie du dir sicher vorstellen kannst, sind das ungelegte Eier und ich bitte dich/euch dies nicht als Zusage oder sonst etwas zu sehen.
Ich/wir haben keine Lust, das aufgrund von Beiträgen wie diesem hier, Gerüchte entstehen weil sie jemand zu wörtlich nimmt....Auch der Grund warum ihr euch sicher "uninformiert" fühlt......


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Wir tun was wir können jedem hier eine Zukunft mit VIEL (legalem) fun auf seinem Lieblingsbike zu bieten. Ihr könnt euch freuen uns gespannt sein.

was wir aber können:
wir können erwarten das ihr ein wenig Verständnis zeigt wenn es darum geht das der eine oder andere "gereizt" "emotional" reagiert wenn man ihm nach stundenlanger Tipparbeit nur sagt was falsch aber nicht sagt was gut ist

Kritik ist(wenn sie vernünftig formuliert ist) gut, wichtig und erwünscht!!Aber ebenso, freut sich jeder der irgendwas geleistet hat, darüber wenn kleine ANzeichen von Wertschätzung ihm gegenüber gezeigt werden,.....



Wir sind alles keine Unmenschen und sind alle umgänglich.....und ihr seit weiterhin eingeladen euch hier, per Pn, Email, Telefon or Whatever zu informieren....


Schönes WE noch, hatte heute einen geilen Tag im Malmedyer Bikepark!!!Ride ON!!!!


Basti....


und achja: ich fühle mich nicht als hätte man mir auf die Füße getreten....


----------



## Bumsfalara (14. Mai 2012)

Post kann gelöscht werden


----------



## MyFidelity (14. Mai 2012)

Na das klärt doch einiges auf und klingt vielversprechend. Danke für die umfangreiche Rückmeldung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (14. Mai 2012)

Dafür simmer da...;-)


----------

